# Tell us your dull and unexciting news



## Reecedouglas1

i will start

i was on a bus today.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Being on a bus would actually be a notable event for me during covid.

I bought four energy bars and dropped one on my way back from the grocery.


----------



## andy1984

I'm doing a poop at my friends house


----------



## either/or

I agree, for me being on a bus would be far from "dull" news given the Covid situation. I feel like it would be nerve wracking. I guess it depends who else was on the bus with you though.

Today I had a telehealth doctor's appointment and so couldn't go for my morning walk / run.


----------



## Mango__

Broke 3/10 of my nails from gardening yesterday and now I have to cut them all so they match :crying:


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I ate a bowl of raisin bran for dinner.


----------



## donistired

I am currently lying on my bed wishing I had the motivation to do something other than lie on my bed


----------



## Fixxer

The grass is green, the sky is blue.


----------



## harrison

I waited half the morning to hear about someone else's good news. I'm very happy for them though.


----------



## Blue Dino

My avocado seedling sprout grew 3.2 millimeters.


----------



## mt moyt

Reecedouglas1 said:


> i will start
> 
> i was on a bus today.


me too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I rolled on goose poop with my bike since they are all hanging out on the bike trail beside the canal. 

They are so used to cyclists, none of them even move away when we pass in between them.


----------



## slyfox

My passion flower plants are finally showing signs of growth after being in shock most of this month. Thought they weren't going to make it when they arrived in the mail. Warm weather is almost over but hoping when I move them back outside next year I'll get some fruits.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I re-wore the same dress I had on yesterday.


----------



## either/or

I got to go for a jog this morning. Yay.


----------



## harrison

I had 2 boiled eggs and a piece of toast for breakfast. (Plus about 4 cups of coffee.)


----------



## Euripides

I stopped sweating sometime ago.


----------



## slyfox

Blue Dino said:


> My avocado seedling sprout grew 3.2 millimeters.


Congrats! Have wanted to try that. Think I might've tried before and failed.

Right now I'm growing some lemon plants/trees that I started from seed. Seeds came from a grocery store lemon. Was pretty easy to get them sprouted. Not sure if I'm wasting my time though because it will be years before they are capable of producing fruit and I'm not sure if they even will be able to produce fruit(infertile hybrid?). Plan to bring them inside when it gets cold.


----------



## blue2

I'm going to get up & have coffee in one of those fancy glass cups with the metal handle my sister found in our spare room.


----------



## Blue Dino

slyfox said:


> Congrats! Have wanted to try that. Think I might've tried before and failed.
> 
> Right now I'm growing some lemon plants/trees that I started from seed. Seeds came from a grocery store lemon. Was pretty easy to get them sprouted. Not sure if I'm wasting my time though because it will be years before they are capable of producing fruit and I'm not sure if they even will be able to produce fruit(infertile hybrid?). Plan to bring them inside when it gets cold.


Takes about a few months for it to sprout. Tried a few times in the past and I discarded them after months of nothing. This time around, I kept it and finally it sprouted near the 4th month. Once it sprouted, it grew fast. Keeping the seed bottom half buried in soil seems to speed up the grow process verses just submerging the bottom half in water.

Yeah I am not trying to get them to produce fruit. Mostly just to get them grow into a mini tree and have an established strong indoor plant. Seems like the formula is just constant strong sunlight and very moist soil.


----------



## harrison

blue2 said:


> I'm going to get up & have coffee in one of those fancy glass cups with the metal handle my sister found in our spare room.


Are they the ones where the glass just sort of sits inside the little silver frame? I used to like those glasses.

They _are_ pretty fancy actually.


----------



## blue2

harrison said:


> Are they the ones where the glass just sort of sits inside the little silver frame? I used to like those glasses.
> 
> They _are_ pretty fancy actually.


Yes they are actually, small world, I don't know how we ever got some, it already freaked me out a couple times, because the glass can move in the frame & spill stuff if you're hasty or lift incorrectly.


----------



## harrison

blue2 said:


> Yes they are actually, small world, I don't know how we ever got some, *it already freaked me out a couple times, because the glass can move in the frame & spill stuff if you're hasty or lift incorrectly*.


That's exactly what I used to think. (plus they're bit fancy for me)


----------



## blue2

My sister let her friend apply fake tan last night 😮... That went well :no


----------



## harrison

I'm currently watching Father Brown on the TV. 

These are desperate times.


----------



## Fever Dream

I just had a drink of water.


----------



## slyfox

Blue Dino said:


> Takes about a few months for it to sprout. Tried a few times in the past and I discarded them after months of nothing. This time around, I kept it and finally it sprouted near the 4th month. Once it sprouted, it grew fast. Keeping the seed bottom half buried in soil seems to speed up the grow process verses just submerging the bottom half in water.
> 
> Yeah I am not trying to get them to produce fruit. Mostly just to get them grow into a mini tree and have an established strong indoor plant. Seems like the formula is just constant strong sunlight and very moist soil.


Wow never would've guessed avocado seeds could take that many months to sprout. Lemons took about 10 days. I don't eat much avocado, but I'll have to give it a try again.

Hoping my lemons will produce fruit eventually, but assuming they can survive when I bring them in for the winter they will make nice house plants.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I have to go to Walmart.


----------



## alex15v

Started drawing again after a very long break. I suck even more now, so that's great.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## leaf in the wind

I watched a pair of cops confront a drunken homeless man behind my apartment building. A few weeks ago, they had involuntarily strapped someone else to a gurney and wheeled her off screeching and wailing.

This spot behind my building is like a crack alley.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

76 people downloaded my latest sim build I uploaded about an hour ago.


----------



## CNikki

I woke up this morning.


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> 76 people downloaded my latest sim build I uploaded about an hour ago.


Now I want to know what I'm missing &#128542;


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> Now I want to know what I'm missing &#128542;


Not much atm tbh 

(also it's now 100 downloads exactly which is a cool round number.)


----------



## blue2

2 of my cows started fighting while I was moving them, I think it was a dominance thing, they do that sometimes & I'm like Chill out bro cows but they don't listen to me & almost trampled me to death : /


----------



## Karsten

went downstairs to the garden to see how my prized cucumber was growing

its GETTING BIGGER ଘ(੭*ˊᵕˋ)੭


----------



## Crisigv

I steamed mopped the floor today.


----------



## komorikun

leaf in the wind said:


> I watched a pair of cops confront a drunken homeless man behind my apartment building. A few weeks ago, they had involuntarily strapped someone else to a gurney and wheeled her off screeching and wailing.
> 
> This spot behind my building is like a crack alley.


Yeah, I wouldn't want to live downtown mainly because of the HORDES of homeless. Would be more convenient transportation wise since I don't have a car. Almost all the bus routes pass through downtown. There are tons of stores within walking distance. But downtown is too creepy at night once the commuters go back home. And now with the corona it's way creepier. Not many normal people walking around and the beggars are way more desperate and aggressive. I read horror stories of people who can't sleep because some insane homeless person screams and yells for hours every night near their window. And the cops won't do anything about it.


----------



## either/or

I got a ton of chores and errands done today. What an abysmal way to spend a Saturday.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just mopped the floor here at work


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

My sheets are in the dryer.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I'm going to make my bed now, but I have to take my dog off it first.

Edit: I threw my pillows on the floor to make the bed, and one of them landed partly on my dog's bowl of water. It's still dry.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am about to make myself a snack. Probably something crazy


----------



## Blue Dino

I stuck 2 new solar powered color changing ornamental garden stakes on my front yard. It looks very pretty.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I tried yoghurt on pizza, and it was nice, which is surprising. 
* *


----------



## introvert33

@Silent Memory, I could see that being good, a little like ranch on pizza a little tangy and creamy.

My weird new snack I tried was nutritional yeast on popcorn. Not bad. Not really a strong flavor profile, but I liked it.


----------



## blue2

Yogurt on pizza :no


----------



## either/or

I'm posting on SAS literally right now.


----------



## andy1984

I farted at work


----------



## leaf in the wind

I had A&W for lunch.


----------



## introvert33

@blue2, ha I can respect that. Buuuut I bet you are thinking of some weird watery peach yogurt. Plain greek yogurt though, eh? Its almost like ricotta, or as I said, think dipping in ranch dressing.


----------



## introvert33

Blue Dino said:


> I stuck 2 new solar powered color changing ornamental garden stakes on my front yard. It looks very pretty.


I think we need a pic


----------



## Fever Dream

There was way too many black beans on that burrito, and now I'm regretting it.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

It's dark out.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I got another free month on my amazon prime trial because i complained that my package did not get delivered today like it was supposed to. And also got a 5$ rebate on my next purchase. I guess i can live with my stuff coming tomorrow lol.


----------



## Glue

today i saw fireflies in irl for the first time ever


----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> There was way too many black beans on that burrito, and now I'm regretting it.


I've always wondered if pinto beans are better in terms of.... that.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Confirmed again this morning: black tea tastes weaker in a black mug


----------



## Persephone The Dread

rabidfoxes said:


> Confirmed again this morning: black tea tastes weaker in a black mug


Huh that's interesting I wonder if it's psychological or if the mug changes the taste a bit. I don't like drinking fruit juice out of plastic cups has to be glass.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

andy1984 said:


> I farted at work


Well done. Now look forward to the pay rise. :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> Huh that's interesting I wonder if it's psychological or if the mug changes the taste a bit. I don't like drinking fruit juice out of plastic cups has to be glass.


It has been shown that colour of food has an affect of what the person thinks it will taste like. If you made a.millshake green but it was orange flavour, then the person's taste might be different than if you made the milkshake orange coloured as well.as.orange flavoured.

Orange colour goes with orange flavour. Changing the colour changes your expectations and this could actually make it taste different somehow than of it was the "wrong" colour.

Having said that, I don't know why commonly raspberry flavour is dyed blue

The glass plastic thing I agree with.

I also know that the metal that your fork is made.from.affects the taste of the food. Ideally you want platinum or gold forks because those impart no metallic taste at all to the food but the snag is that platinum and gold are way too expensive to make forks from. The next best alternative is stainless steel but that's not as good as gold or platinum but it's good enough. The cheapest metal you "could" use is copper. But copper forks have been shown to impart a very strong coppery metallic taste in your mouth, so copper forks are crap for dining utensils. Ever sucked a copper coin? Tastes awful.

So I'm probably sure that plastic cups impart a plasticy taste whereas glass doesn't.


----------



## Fixxer

andy1984 said:


> I'm doing a poop at my friends house


Sounds like a great plan. lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

I keep getting the same few songs stuck in my head this week. They play over and over and won't go away. I think my dad must have listened to them on TV.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Persephone The Dread said:


> Huh that's interesting I wonder if it's psychological or if the mug changes the taste a bit. I don't like drinking fruit juice out of plastic cups has to be glass.


Psychological, I bet. I can't see the shade of the tea so my anxious brain starts thinking it hasn't brewed long enough. And I'm with you re plastic cups - glass all the way. Or, if it's a picnic and you need to carry all that stuff, enamel would do.


----------



## Fixxer

Well, that's it folks!


----------



## kesker

rabidfoxes said:


> Confirmed again this morning: black tea tastes weaker in a black mug


I wonder if the shape of the mug has more to do with it? I swear wine tastes better in certain shaped glasses.


----------



## kesker

My hand. The mouse pointing. Toast.


----------



## andy1984

Fixxer said:


> Sounds like a great plan. lol


that wasn't a plan, it was breaking news.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> I keep getting the same few songs stuck in my head this week. They play over and over and won't go away. I think my dad must have listened to them on TV.


>


----------



## rabidfoxes

KILOBRAVO said:


> It has been shown that colour of food has an affect of what the person thinks it will taste like. If you made a.millshake green but it was orange flavour, then the person's taste might be different than if you made the milkshake orange coloured as well.as.orange flavoured.
> 
> Orange colour goes with orange flavour. Changing the colour changes your expectations and this could actually make it taste different somehow than of it was the "wrong" colour.


Yes! If I add turmeric to scrambled tofu, it gets coloured yellow and tastes a lot more like scrambled eggs. I can add a bit of cocoa to a smoothie full of weird **** like greens and beans and as soon as it turns brown, it's immediately a chocolate milkshake.



kesker said:


> I wonder if the shape of the mug has more to do with it? I swear wine tastes better in certain shaped glasses.


Who knows! Most people I've met like wine from a large wine glass where it's easy to do a small swirl and hence when you sniff you get more of the aroma, which makes sense to me. It makes sense to me, but I still like my wine best from a porcelain teacup or a small thick glass tumbler.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Eating an apple, watching CBC


----------



## blue2

My pillow has realistic bee images on it, freaked me out while half asleep.


----------



## Evo1114

I ordered some post-it notes, some standard staples and a box of 1 dozen blue pens at work today.

Also, I was 2 for 2 in getting coffee today. Both times there was enough coffee for my thermos and enough left over so that I didn't have to brew a new pot.


----------



## Evo1114

I plan on spackling the 4 remaining holes in my living room wall tonight but only after I take my daily post-work nap.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Bored*

I haven't driven my car in what seems like ages now. I don't miss the busy roads (and there's loads of construction in my area) but I also decided to go out more. I'm too afraid to now 'cause I don't trust others with my safety. :|


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I used my sister's nail polish as loctite for my bike crank arm bolt.


----------



## either/or

I made elbow macaroni for dinner for the third night in a row. I didn't even bother to put pasta sauce or anything on it. It was scandalously bland but super easy to prepare.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I'm eating leftovers.


----------



## fire mage64

Today during my evening walk, I spotted three small deer trot cross the street before beginning a friendly game of tag in the tall grass.



blue2 said:


> My pillow has realistic bee images on it, freaked me out while half asleep.


:haha

Reminds me of some false awakenings I've had. I would half wake up thinking there was a commotion outside and look out the window but of course nothing is ever there. Another time I was half asleep when my cell phone screen turned on (as it does when fully charged). The light cast shadows and made it look as if something was crawling on my wall! I try not to fall asleep on my back but strangely it is one of the most comfortable positions for me.


----------



## Blue Dino

introvert33 said:


> I think we need a pic


Yeah I got a 3rd... lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO

kesker said:


> I wonder if the shape of the mug has more to do with it? I swear wine tastes better in certain shaped glasses.


The shape of drinking vessels also can affect the drinking experiance.

A champagne flute is no accident that it's the shape that it is. Same with wine glasses and things. Bowl with a long thin stem. First of all ,.you're supposed to hold the stem so that hand heat doesn't slightly warm up the wine or champagne.

The other things which contribute to champagne and sparkling wines is the carbonation. The Carbon dioxide changes the dynamics of the drink a lot, changes the flavour, (ever drank flat champagne or sparkling wine? Awfull). And the opening of the glass at the top being tapered determines how the gas is released or something along those lines so that champagne or sparkling wines tastes can be affected in what you drink it from. You wouldn't really strictly drink wine from a champagne flute or drink champange outta wine glass strictly although you can anyway and the tastes of each would be different if the vessel determines or not how easy it is to access the aromas from the drinks. There's reasons why they're specifically designed.

Also, you're not supposed to fill the glass more than about 2/3 full. This is because it helps you to inhale some of the aromas and scents of the drink in the glass while drinking. Drinking champagne out of a coffee mug for example would just be such a no-no. How unbecoming!

Shape of wine glasses as far as I know basically came from medieval goblets. So wine glasses are a throwback to medieval times.


----------



## introvert33

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah I got a 3rd... lol


Ooo, they are pretty.


----------



## kesker

KILOBRAVO said:


> The shape of drinking vessels also can affect the drinking experiance.
> 
> A champagne flute is no accident that it's the shape that it is. Same with wine glasses and things. Bowl with a long thin stem. First of all ,.you're supposed to hold the stem so that hand heat doesn't slightly warm up the wine or champagne.
> 
> The other things which contribute to champagne and sparkling wines is the carbonation. The Carbon dioxide changes the dynamics of the drink a lot, changes the flavour, (ever drank flat champagne or sparkling wine? Awfull). And the opening of the glass at the top being tapered determines how the gas is released or something along those lines so that champagne or sparkling wines tastes can be affected in what you drink it from. You wouldn't really strictly drink wine from a champagne flute or drink champange outta wine glass strictly although you can anyway and the tastes of each would be different if the vessel determines or not how easy it is to access the aromas from the drinks. There's reasons why they're specifically designed.
> 
> Also, you're not supposed to fill the glass more than about 2/3 full. This is because it helps you to inhale some of the aromas and scents of the drink in the glass while drinking. Drinking champagne out of a coffee mug for example would just be such a no-no. How unbecoming!
> 
> Shape of wine glasses as far as I know basically came from medieval goblets. So wine glasses are a throwback to medieval times.


 That's cool! You know, this is all pretty fascinating. I think we're in danger of defeating the purpose of this thread.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Yesterday I came out of the laundry place and saw someone and I immediately was like where do I know him from. Took me a while but he is one guy that messaged me from a dating site haha


----------



## alwaysrunning

andy1984 said:


> I'm doing a poop at my friends house


Not a little brown fish lol


----------



## tehuti88

https://smile.amazon.com/Piranesi-Susanna-Clarke/dp/163557563X/

*screams* I usually don't bother opening those "New books from authors you've read" Goodreads e-mails but I just happened to do so today and now I'M SO EXCITED!!

I can't find that thing-you're-looking-forward-to thread so this goes here! OMG she *finally* wrote another novel! And it's apparently got a big mysterious house in it, I love big mysterious house stories!! But Jeez it sure looks short compared to her other one... :con

I do wish they had a trade paperback link so I could add it to my wishlist, I'd have to wait longer but I really prefer trade paperbacks. My _Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell_ is a mass-market paperback, alas.

But anyway EEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! :yay Oh I wish I could cure my reading OCD, I remember I tore right through _JS&MN_ way back when I bought it. :sigh And that thing is like 800pp.


----------



## either/or

Today during lunch break I had to make two telephone calls. This ruined an otherwise perfectly fine and enjoyable lunch break.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I pet a dog.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I got my refund from amazon today and the delivery company did not cancel the package. Here's me hoping i get it anyway >


----------



## alwaysrunning

I just had this dream last night that for some reason I was in an office at work and the manager of the building said to me in front of everyone in the office, you're on annual leave now for a whole month! You never tell us what you get up to on your holidays so you'll have loads to tell us when you get back! hahaha omg


----------



## Memories of Silence

Last week, I said that two months is too long for something and that 80 or 90 days would be better. It made sense when I said it, and it took me until yesterday to realise that 90 days makes it almost three months. I finally edited the post tonight, after other people had been reading it for all that time. :blush


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah I got a 3rd... lol


Those things look really nice.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> Last week, I said that two months is too long for something and that 80 or 90 days would be better. It made sense when I said it, and it took me until yesterday to realise that 90 days makes it almost three months. I finally edited the post tonight, after other people had been reading it for all that time. :blush


At least you can remember what you said last week.  I often can't. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m on the bus to work


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am at work right now.



Silent Memory said:


> Last week, I said that two months is too long for something and that 80 or 90 days would be better. It made sense when I said it, and it took me until yesterday to realise that 90 days makes it almost three months. I finally edited the post tonight, after other people had been reading it for all that time. :blush


Awww  "hugs"


----------



## The Patriot

I bought a Manchurian Ball with Veggies for Dinner (and I am not even Vegetarian) just random.


----------



## kesker

watched a cloud. it's not windy today. so it took a long time. when it was over I ate some chips.


----------



## kesker

leaf in the wind said:


> I pet a dog.


how did the dog react?


----------



## leaf in the wind

kesker said:


> how did the dog react?


It came to lie by me to be petted, even when I changed chairs. Something must have happened by the end though because she wouldn't let me pet her as I was sneaking out the party.


----------



## Crisigv

I bought tuna today.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I had my first Uncle Tetsu cheesecake. It's overrated.


----------



## either/or

It got darker earlier today than yesterday and will do so again tomorrow.


----------



## kesker

leaf in the wind said:


> It came to lie by me to be petted, even when I changed chairs. Something must have happened by the end though because she wouldn't let me pet her as I was sneaking out the party.


ah, so the initial reaction was the dog's instinct about your character and the final reaction was being sore because he/she knew you were leaving. Ok, that's what I expected.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I lit a candle. It smells nice.


----------



## harrison

Well it's probably dull to everyone else but it's exciting to me - my Charles Dickens numbers finally turned up, I thought they got lost in transit.


----------



## Blue Dino

One of the bulbs on the string lights in my room is flickering. Another bulb next to it blew.



harrison said:


> Well it's probably dull to everyone else but it's exciting to me - my Charles Dickens numbers finally turned up, I thought they got lost in transit.


Book sale?


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> One of the bulbs on the string lights in my room is flickering. Another bulb next to it blew.
> 
> Book sale?


It will be one day. I've been putting together this set for years - 101 parts of an edition of old Dickens parts. (like old magazines - about 150 years old) Will probably send them over to your country one day to sell at auction - get a better price over there.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m in a cab to work


----------



## alwaysrunning

Glue said:


> today i saw fireflies in irl for the first time ever


Very cool, I would like to see those :smile2:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My neighbor was gonna pawn his Playstation 3 today and i saw he had a ps4 controller with the wire to charge it so i offered him 20$ on the spot and he sold it. I got a great deal.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I haven't washed my hair in almost a week. That's a corona record for me. It's very grimy right now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sat in the delivery truck waiting for an old man to hurry up & finish loading, he’s taking forever


----------



## either/or

Right now I am eating lunch: A peanut butter sandwich, Funyuns, a granoler bar and Ritz cheese sandwich crackers. It is the lunch of champions.


----------



## kyoukyo

My package has been In Transit, Arriving Late for 3 days now. I believe the Arriving Late part, not so sure about In Transit...


----------



## kesker

Rear pads and new rotors. $389.00.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

It's getting dark outside, the long summer evenings you get here are over now. I just changed the colour of my bedside lamp's LED bulb from white to orange, and adjusted the brightness with it's remote. So different from the old days of incandsecent lightbulbs everywhere!


----------



## blue2

Got up 4.50am went to work 5.40am, finished at 5pm, had dinner, did some work with animals now 9pm, have to sleep soon.


----------



## either/or

The drain stopper in my bathroom sink is broken and won't stay up so I jammed an old razor underneath it to keep it up. Problem solved.


----------



## harrison

I have a dull but persistent pain in my head.


----------



## either/or

I just got my mail from the mailbox. There was nothing good in it, just credit card ads. : /


----------



## zkv

I think I just discovered a way to stop my stomach aches: it's citrics. Had two tangerines and it was like magic.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Still can't find my spare car keys. I would be able to know if they were in the car cause the keys are made different to where you don't have to crank the car with them so I tried cranking it up without bringing my other keys to the car and it wouldnt crank. So I know they're not in there or I would've been able to crank it up. They have to be in the house somewhere but I looked for like over an hour. They haven't popped up yet and I don't plan on paying like 200 dollars for extra keys. 😒


----------



## leaf in the wind

I took a 10 minute break in the middle of my shift. I sat on the stairwell and drank a Starbucks energy drink.


----------



## Nada

I went to gym today. Yaaay... 😒


----------



## harrison

Just packed up the remains of the charcoal chicken from last night and will shortly be taking it around to the little room with the garbage shute. (once I put my mask on)

I'm so excited I can barely contain myself.


----------



## SparklingWater

Just watched Parasite a second time. Definitely holds up. Really love that movie.


----------



## leaf in the wind

SparklingWater said:


> Just watched Parasite a second time. Definitely holds up. Really love that movie.


My friend really did me a solid by insisting I go in blind for my first viewing. I was going to read spoilers before heading to the theatre.

It's the only movie of this director I'll watch though. I've tried a couple others and his material is just way too dark.


----------



## andy1984

biked to the beach


----------



## donistired

Drinkin' some coffee. Enjoying my Friday.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Walked on the treadmill. Took my 2nd shower of the day afterwards.


----------



## either/or

I keep twirling my ear buds around in a circle. They make a satisfying "clack" sound when they bash into each other.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Your password is 916 days old. So SAS forced me to change my password.


----------



## trendyfool

I went to the doctor's and might have a hernia but they don't know yet.


----------



## komorikun

Oh god. That was scary having SAS ask me to change my password just now. Last time that happened I got locked out of my account for several days. I HATE websites that make you change your password periodically. 

I also hate websites that log you out automatically if there is no activity. The programmers that create that can rot in hell. Infuriating having to log into sites over and over and over again. Kronos is one of the worst. Not only does it log you out but it has a countdown timer thing that pops up. What ****ing sadistic programmer created that one?


----------



## harrison

I'm watching Escape to the Country again - and I've never really liked the country.


----------



## either/or

Today I paid some bills. It wasn't very entertaining.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm making tater tots for dinner/whatever time it is to eat something.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just bought a 6pk of Belgian beer, mopped the back in the shop, & dumped the mop bucket outside...also, I am very gassy


----------



## andy1984

second coffee of the day


----------



## Memories of Silence

My next weird food combination will be buttered popcorn with yoghurt, which I'll try tonight.


----------



## andy1984

Silent Memory said:


> My next weird food combination will be buttered popcorn with yoghurt, which I'll try tonight.


that's going too far. yoghurt soup with popcorn croutons


----------



## either/or

I'm listening to Phish. I only listen to their live albums, not the studio albums.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> My next weird food combination will be buttered popcorn with yoghurt, which I'll try tonight.


This is beautifully weird  

I might have popcorn nachos again tonight.


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> This is beautifully weird
> 
> I might have popcorn nachos again tonight.


I still can't believe you tried that and liked it enough to want to have again. 

-

I haven't had yoghurt popcorn yet, but I'm still going to try it.


----------



## Fever Dream

Scrub-Zero said:


> Your password is 916 days old. So SAS forced me to change my password.


SAS forced me to change mine a few days ago, too. It was 817 days old.

Right now I'm watching Youtube videos, and waiting to go to work.


----------



## Blue Dino

Passed by a white malamute wearing red shoes.


----------



## harrison

I just ordered some fancy corn chips - I think they're vegan and have lentil bits in them. This online grocery shopping is actually pretty good.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I didn't straighten my hair today. I usually straighten it everyday.


----------



## harrison

leaf in the wind said:


> I didn't straighten my hair today. I usually straighten it everyday.


Yeah well we're going to be needing a photo pretty soon thanks.


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> Yeah well we're going to be needing a photo pretty soon thanks.


Yeah of your haircut.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah of your haircut.


Okay I'll try and take one - I tried to the other day but I couldn't get my phone around the back of my head enough.


----------



## tehuti88

The newsletter I occasionally get from the bookstore an hour away featured these T-shirts, a tote, and a mask with a silhouette of Michigan and the words "Stay At Home & Read." T-shirts rarely ever fit me and I have no need of a tote, and I've had a policy of ignoring novelty masks since I just need one that's functional and I hate to draw attention to myself and the only place I go anymore anyway is the dentist, even my parents sought out novelty masks (my dad got a Marine Corps one and my mother a dragonfly one) but I just use a homemade one, but this one spoke to me and I decided to buy it. I added a few books since you get $.99 shipping on orders over $50, which I took advantage of early in the pandemic (the books arrived super fast), though when I went to checkout it warned me that bargain shipping is experiencing EXTREME DELAYS (thanks, DeJoy), so, I went with the other shipping after all. They should include that warning in their banner, if you ever want to see your order, don't choose the $.99 shipping. Anyway they sent a nice e-mail saying they'll send it all as soon as the masks come in (supposed to be today) so I hope the thing fits whenever it arrives or else I'll feel dumb.

This is what it looks like.

https://www.mcleanandeakin.com/product/stay-home-read-mask

Better fit or I'll feel really dumb even though I'm getting a few books out of it too.

I've probably jinxed it now, ugh.


----------



## Memories of Silence

It's nice, and I'll make more.


----------



## Euripides

I'm thinking of going all the way to the laundromat and engaging three machines at once. I've barely anything left to wear and I've been going commando for several days now.

Just thinking, though. 

Will update.


----------



## Euripides

Silent Memory said:


> It's nice, and I'll make more.


Sorry if it's been mentioned before, but what is this? And is it the first time you made it and you've found it's worth repeating?))

Looks nice, either way


----------



## Memories of Silence

Vacuuming is fun, and I felt like dirtying my floor so I could vacuum it again, but I didn't.


Euripides said:


> Sorry if it's been mentioned before, but what is this? And is it the first time you made it and you've found it's worth repeating?))
> 
> Looks nice, either way


It is popcorn that has salsa dip and cheese on one side (as nachos) and Greek yoghurt on the other side. It was nice, and I made more with yoghurt, which my dog liked even though my dad didn't.

Thanks.


----------



## either/or

I'm on hold with my company's IT dept. right now because I can't log into my PC remotely. I don't really mind tho I'm just sitting here getting paid and doing nothing.

edit: Officially been on hold for an hour now. You'd think they would be a little more concerned with getting people online to they can work. But hey if they want to pay me to post on SAS I guess I can't really complain.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I woke up, and I need to pee.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I finally found my extra keys. Phew. They were in such an obvious place that I checked 3 or 4 times. -__- But at least I founds.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Haven’t shaved in a few days, may just try number 1 on the trimmer for a bit


----------



## leaf in the wind

I familiarized myself with the geography of the United Kingdom and Ireland. DUBLIN AND BELFAST ARE IN DIFFERENT IRELANDS. I DID NOT KNOW THAT.


----------



## TheOriginalBlah

i found out that oysters are good to eat in months with "r" in them.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I just realised that there are four months of the year that don't have an R, and that they're all in a row, in the same time of the year.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I laughed in my car at work today. Not really dull, though.


----------



## slyfox

Collected some more chicken of the woods mushroom yesterday https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laetiporus. Had it with some fried onions and ramen noodles. Texture and taste really does remind you of chicken. Had it for the first time this week. Wish I knew where there was more to collect.


----------



## Fixxer

Don't get too Coronaphobic everything will be good.


----------



## trendyfool

The houseplant in my room has tiny purple flowers!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I checked this computer desk in the garbage to see if it was alright enough to take. It wasn't.


----------



## either/or

I ran out of milk so have been using tap water for my cereal and oatmeal. Milk is better.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Listening to BBC news waiting for pizza delivery


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Screen shot-ed a bunch of art from instagram and added it to my Apple TV slideshow before programming the remote to turn the TV on/off & control the volume


----------



## kesker

I just had a random food thought but decided not to post it.


----------



## truant

Shaved my head again finally. Look like an escaped mental patient. Or Nosferatu. Actually, sort of both at the same time. Takes a really long time when all you have are scissors and Bic disposables. Didn't cut myself too badly, though.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I need to paint my nails again.


----------



## ThoughtsLeaveMeAlone

I’m hoping this flea bomb and flea collar for my cat works. I’ve tried almost everything and nothing is working. I’ve tried vacuuming every day for 2 weeks straight, I even bought a separate vacuum for the basement. I tried diatomaceous earth (left the house HORRIBLY dusty and didn’t work, would not recommend), vet prescribed medication, coconut oil and flea combing, nearly daily cat showers with dawn dish soap, and generic pesticide spray that I’ve sprayed all over my house. I’ve been cleaning so much to the point that my house is perfectly spotless. Literally shiny clean. At least that one good thing is coming out of all of this.


----------



## tehuti88

ThoughtsLeaveMeAlone said:


> I'm hoping this flea bomb and flea collar for my cat works. I've tried almost everything and nothing is working. I've tried vacuuming every day for 2 weeks straight, I even bought a separate vacuum for the basement. I tried diatomaceous earth (left the house HORRIBLY dusty and didn't work, would not recommend), vet prescribed medication, coconut oil and flea combing, nearly daily cat showers with dawn dish soap, and generic pesticide spray that I've sprayed all over my house. I've been cleaning so much to the point that my house is perfectly spotless. Literally shiny clean. At least that one good thing is coming out of all of this.


Crud, that sucks. :/ We're having a flea outbreak too, not very bad at all, I've seen only a few fleas over a period of months, but it turns out our poor cat is allergic to fleas. So she's itching a lot more miserably than she otherwise would. She already has occasional asthma attacks to deal with so I feel so sorry for her. :sigh I'd gladly take the flea bites for her if I could.

We've tried that Advantage or whatever stuff, and a steroid injection (she needed one anyway for her asthma), and now a flea collar. Bombing our house isn't feasible with her other issues so I'm not sure what else to do. She seems so glum. :sigh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My Zoom meeting with work colleagues went well today. Now I need a burger.


----------



## D'avjo

Moving to new pad soon


----------



## leaf in the wind

I nearly fell asleep during a meeting today because I stayed up late watching a hockey game yesterday.


----------



## ThoughtsLeaveMeAlone

tehuti88 said:


> Crud, that sucks. :/ We're having a flea outbreak too, not very bad at all, I've seen only a few fleas over a period of months, but it turns out our poor cat is allergic to fleas. So she's itching a lot more miserably than she otherwise would. She already has occasional asthma attacks to deal with so I feel so sorry for her. :sigh I'd gladly take the flea bites for her if I could.
> 
> We've tried that Advantage or whatever stuff, and a steroid injection (she needed one anyway for her asthma), and now a flea collar. Bombing our house isn't feasible with her other issues so I'm not sure what else to do. She seems so glum. :sigh


Those fleas will multiply until there are thousands. It's a nightmare. I manage to kill the adult fleas in one deep cleaning session, and then my cat will be scratching himself again because the eggs hatched. So many products only kill the adult fleas and larvae, not the eggs. It's like if you skip vacuuming for one day, all your work would be for nothing. The vet-prescribed Revolution didn't even work for my cat. It's so frustrating. Now my cat has a Seresto flea collar, yet he keeps scratching at it like if it's irritating him. I'm about to request a refund if the fleas aren't gone soon because it's way too expensive to not work. Let me know what works for you because I'm willing to try everything at this point. UGH!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I will shave my head, trim my beard and take a shower. In that order.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

My hard boiled eggs came out perfect.


----------



## D'avjo

Exciting for me at least, my cousins son is in the England football squad for the UEFA nations league games Iceland and Denmark this coming week, after finishing 2nd highest scorer in the premier league for season just gone.


----------



## blackdot

I was excited to see this post, finally a place to talk about the uninteresting mundane things that happen, but then I got here and I couldn't think of anything particularly mundane to talk about. So I guess this is it.


----------



## Blue Dino

I left my groceries in the trunk for 5+ hours now.


----------



## D'avjo

got woken up by ****ing seagulls this morning....when did they get so big, im sure they used to be a lot smaller when I was a kid.


----------



## komorikun

Guess I should go down and retrieve all the junk mail that's been accumulating in my mailbox since Monday.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> I left my groceries in the trunk for 5+ hours now.


Does this include dairy and meat etc? That's a bit of a problem.


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> Does this include dairy and meat etc? That's a bit of a problem.


There was a block of cheese :lol


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> There was a block of cheese :lol


Will definitely be nice and "mature" now.


----------



## coeur_brise

I may have bought a tub of cottage cheese that has started to ferment. It tastes tangy and sour. And I was craving cottage cheese. :cry


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just plugged in the forklift here at the shop


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I set up a PSP emulator and played the Gradius collection.


----------



## either/or

I'm almost out of bread.


----------



## harrison

Escape to the Country's on again. Jesus it's exciting.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I miss going to the supermarket.


----------



## donistired

I changed my username. And I've yet to leave my bed this morning.


----------



## introvert33

I was able to tie my hair in a knot and have it stay, without anything else. Thats a first.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I collected all 32 TVs and 12 VHS tapes in FarCry: Blood Dragon


----------



## either/or

either/or said:


> I'm almost out of bread.


I'm even closer to being out of bread.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I moved money from one bank account to another to pay my credit card bill. I am so broke.


----------



## Evo1114

I bought a trail cam to try figuring out what the scratching noise under my porch every morning at exactly 5:30, but I didn't have a SD card for it. I think it is a groundhog: a. Squirrels aren't up before the sun is out, B. It's not in the floor because the noise doesn't stop when I bang on the floor - which is good, that it's not a mouse, C. there is a mystery animal hole already in the ground under the porch, D. there is no damage in any wood in the crawl space under the porch. So my theory is something is scratching on the rocks that cover the ground...possibly to dig a new hole. 

Also, I spent an hour trying to fix the riding lawn mower, with no luck. So I went online and ordered a push mower from Amazon. Then my dad called 5 minutes after I submitted my order and said that he was coming up to my house tomorrow to help me get the riding lawn mower all ready to go. Apparently he had already been working on it and had ordered a part for it unbeknownst to me. Oh well. Push mowers are better anyways.


----------



## Evo1114

I vacuumed my garage floor today. Not sure if people actually vacuum their garage...seemed like it would be a hell of a lot easier than sweeping it though.

(Only thing I'm interested in discussing with anybody lately is my new house. I guess that is typical for first time home buyers who have no social skills).


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Evo1114 Every time I hear someone talk about working on a lawn mower I get a hankering to watch a Mustie1 video. If watching his videos actually made me know anything about it, I'd probably be doing it for a living by now. Working on machines might as well be magic to me. :lol I can watch someone fix something and when they're done I'm sitting there looking like that dog whose human disappeared behind the blanket.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m stretching & watching the news


----------



## leaf in the wind

I washed all my bedding.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Everything I could share feels too dull and unexciting for this thread.


----------



## either/or

either/or said:


> I'm almost out of bread.





either/or said:


> I'm even closer to being out of bread.


I bought some bread.


----------



## Evo1114

I hauled sticks to the compost site today.

All other yard work plans for my first day of vacation were cancelled due to rain.


----------



## blue2

Wheel went on fire of the vehicle I was driving, so that was exciting.


----------



## either/or

Persephone The Dread said:


> Everything I could share feels too dull and unexciting for this thread.


Can't be more dull than this:



either/or said:


> I bought some bread.


----------



## donistired

I got rained on today


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Had my work shift today at the thrift store. It was fun. Now I am having some R&R for the evening.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I took my nice to the skate park while it was raining a bit. And then i came home riding my bike in the rain. It was fun and i liked it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Finaly vacuumed & put that **** deck umbrella my bro got in the garage


----------



## blue2

Young guy at work asked me do I know how much a dildo costs for his friends 18th birthday WTF!! & then starts talking about gimp suits  ... Do I look like I know the answers ? 
I think he might have some latent stuff trying to express itself, this is not the first day of this sort of thing.


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> (also it's now 100 downloads exactly which is a cool round number.)


How many is it now ?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> How many is it now ?


518 after that it moved off the popular now list so downloads slowed. Was pretty cool nothing else I uploaded has got anywhere near that many.


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> 518 after that it moved off the popular now list so downloads slowed. Was pretty cool nothing else I uploaded has got anywhere near that many.


Nice, pity its not a cool round number though like 1000 &#128578;


----------



## blue2

leaf in the wind said:


> DUBLIN AND BELFAST ARE IN DIFFERENT IRELANDS. I DID NOT KNOW THAT.


With this brexit thing they could be very different soon, the east & west coast are different Irelands aswell, I don't like the east maybe I just never tried to get to know it better.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> Nice, pity its not a cool round number though like 1000 &#128578;


Yeah I don't think it's going to reach that number anytime soon lol but we'll see. If the current new rate keeps up might be possible in 3 years 

The most downloaded lot has about 2.5 million downloads and then the next one is actually 500k not sure why it's such a jump down but yeah.


----------



## blue2

What do the really popular downloads got that you don't ?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ well one of them was uploaded in 2014 so it's several years old and may have been one of the first uploads or something. Also one of the top 5 was made by the development team of the game, so pfft. A few of them are by popular YouTubers. One of those YouTubers has way better builds actually than the one that's most highly ranked.


----------



## either/or

My brand new iPhone died after just like a week and a half of use so had to order a replacement which I got today and am now sitting here transferring my apps and data for yet a second time in less than 2 weeks. Then have go through the hassle of switching the cell line over again then shipping the one that died back. For some strange reason I thought a ~$500 device would last a tad longer than 11 days. :stu:rain

Edit: also just my luck I bet the new one is saturated in Covid particles.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hot/cold pack on my most gimped knee


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I took a nap.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Visited family today, and about to put my eye drops in.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I ate my last packet of kimchi instant noodles.


----------



## coeur_brise

leaf in the wind said:


> I ate my last packet of kimchi instant noodles.


Bruhh, I went to the store, twice and forgot to buy some instant noodles! (That was going to be my dull and unexciting news earlier).

....hm. I went the store twice? And bought creamer for coffee. Then wine. But I'll only use one for now.


----------



## harrison

I watched an episode of Father Brown - and I think I'd actually seen it before. They're not even that good the first time round.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I'm going to put my clean washing away and make hot chocolate.


----------



## Graeme1988

I bought a new TV unit a few days ago and will be assembling it today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

In a cab on my way to work


----------



## Manooffewwords

I took a bucket bath for like 2 hours today (refilling the bucket with water once it gets empty).


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Manooffewwords said:


> I took a bucket bath for like 2 hours today (refilling the bucket with water once it gets empty).


 I have questions. :con

How do you fit in a bucket?

How does the bucket get empty and need to be refilled?


----------



## Manooffewwords

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have questions. :con
> 
> How do you fit in a bucket?
> 
> How does the bucket get empty and need to be refilled?


It is not like a bathtub.

What I meant Bucket Bath is pouring the water from the bucket on you.










This is the common bath practice in India.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Manooffewwords said:


> It is not like a bathtub.
> 
> What I meant Bucket Bath is pouring the water from the bucket on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the common bath practice in India.


Why did you do this instead of having a shower? It would be much faster. 

-

I get songs in my head from only seeing or hearing one word or phrase, even if I haven't heard the song for a long time. That is happening now after something I heard last night, and I don't think it's going to go away.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> I get songs in my head from only seeing or hearing one word or phrase, even if I haven't heard the song for a long time. That is happening now after something I heard last night, and I don't think it's going to go away.


Muahahaha! >


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Muahahaha! >


*Thinks of songs to send you, like the Wonky Donkey one* >


----------



## Manooffewwords

Silent Memory said:


> Why did you do this instead of having a shower? It would be much faster.
> 
> -
> 
> I get songs in my head from only seeing or hearing one word or phrase, even if I haven't heard the song for a long time. That is happening now after something I heard last night, and I don't think it's going to go away.


The shower in my bathroom is broken a long ago. I just use to bath like this since birth. So not a big deal.


----------



## Blue Dino

For weeks now, we've been stacking the Korean housemate's unopened packages outside her closed bedroom door like Jenga. I started doing so and the other housemates started following suit for fun. We counted 28 packages/boxes now.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Blue Dino said:


> For weeks now, we've been stacking the Korean housemate's unopened packages outside her closed bedroom door like Jenga. I started doing so and the other housemates started following suit for fun. We counted 28 packages/boxes now.


Has she been in her bedroom with the door closed for that long? That's a long time, and I hope she is okay.


----------



## harrison

I just washed my tea-towels. I have one favourite one that's got a hole in it where I burnt it on the stove. I like the slightly shabby look.


----------



## Blue Dino

Silent Memory said:


> Has she been in her bedroom with the door closed for that long? That's a long time, and I hope she is okay.


Lol no, she's mostly been staying over somewhere the past few months. Only drops back in briefly like once a month now and keeps her room door closed when she's gone. We didn't feel comfortable going into her room to put her packages inside, so we leave it outside.


----------



## Blue Dino

Within the last few hours, I killed 2 houseflies, 2 moths and a spider.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mopped cooler at work


----------



## leaf in the wind

I took a shower in the middle of the work day.


----------



## donistired

I have a very gnarly headache tonight. Also I question the purpose of the silent "g" in the world narly does that count as news?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I kind of got lost on my way home because some construction signs had me deviate from my usual way and it was dark out. I ended up way off course lmao. Had to pull up the google map on my phone and find where to go.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> Within the last few hours, I killed 2 houseflies, 2 moths and a spider.


Insects and arachnids, beware! :bat

My neighbor finally stopped yelling at her crying daughter. I could hear them through the walls, and over my speakers.


----------



## leaf in the wind

My boyfriend made me instant noodles and insisted on adding extras to it, like poached eggs, sesame seeds, and sesame oil. I usually just pour in hot water, wait for it to soften, and call it a meal.


----------



## ThoughtsLeaveMeAlone

I bought n64 controllers with the USB so I can hook them up to my laptop which I will then hook up to the TV in my living room. I’m going to play conker’s bad fur day multiplayer with my cousin like the old days. I got dibs on the squirrel team. I hope they work. I told him he has to buy the food and vodka. I’m looking forward to next weekend!


----------



## either/or

I performed the obligatory weekly hour-long parental phone call today.


----------



## blue2

I cleaned my belly button, I don't know when I last targeted that area specifically, completely forgot about it in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## harrison

I think I'll return this shopping trolley I brought the new vacuum cleaner home in yesterday. That should get the pulse rate racing.


----------



## Memories of Silence

This was better than I thought it would be:

* *


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I sorted stuff at my warehouse position today so that was fun.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I bought a container of instant iced tea mix. I regret not doing so ages ago. It tastes exactly the same as fresh brewed and isn't such a pain in the butt.


----------



## ThoughtsLeaveMeAlone

The controllers came in earlier than expected and so did my cousin. We played War on cbfd multi and I annihilated him. The sword is the best weapon because I can just jump around to avoid getting shot then slice the opponent’s head off. I ended up being able to get the gas bomb activated and my score was more than double his. He got so mad (in a non-serious way) that he went back to the multi menu lol. He left abruptly because he was late for work and I was feeling kinda sad because we didn’t get to play as much and I wasn’t even drunk (I can’t get drunk on weekdays when I have to get up early for work tomorrow) so it wasn’t maximum fun for me. I now wish I had other friends that shared my schedule.


----------



## ThoughtsLeaveMeAlone

Played conker on the n64 emulator with my brother and it was so fun and hilarious. We both played on the same team as the yellow corn puff cavemen against the raptors, we won because we filled up the caveman team while only putting 2 raptors on the other team and had a good plan to cook the raptor eggs (just spam knife throw lol). Also we played on the squirrel team against the teddies and we got owned by the freakin AI that headshotted us instantly, but got close to winning the first time. I couldn’t stop laughing the entire time. Really had a blast. My mom was watching and lecturing us to not play these games because they’re violent which just made it more funny.


----------



## discopotato

I finally finished my assignment that I should have finished 2 weeks ago.


----------



## IcedOver

I got an Orange Julius from the mall yesterday for the first time in probably a decade. Actually, it was a Strawberry Watermelon Julius. Very tasty!


----------



## Fever Dream

Brain freeeeezzze! :bash


----------



## Mango__

Dyed my hair by myself at home for the first time ever. I used an ash blonde to lift my black hair to a brown colour but then it went too light and brassy so I darkened it with a medium brown and it looks awesome though I feel like there's still a slight brassy undertone to it when I'm in the sun. Might go slightly darker though, I don't know.

But it's saved me so much money and my hair is _SO_ soft now too. I need to get me some more of whatever conditioner came with the hair dye.


----------



## uziq

I ate too much chili


----------



## either/or

One of the items from my CVS order got cancelled because it was out of stock. This disappointed me. : (


----------



## Memories of Silence

Two of my fingers got scratched and one bled, and I didn't feel anything at all until I tried cleaning it to find out what was on it. It was weird, and I don't know how I did it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Woke up with a stuffy nose again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sat in a cab going to get some PA Speakers...going clear across town for this


----------



## either/or

I drove my car around a little bit this morning because if I don't drive it like every 4 days it craps out and won't start. Stupid old car.


----------



## blue2

I was going to charge the controller for my ps4 but I discovered the USB cable was missing, but then I remembered I was using it to recharge my rechargeable flashlight in another room : /


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I thought there was something wrong with the gas pedal of my car but it was just the floor mat bunched up underneath.


----------



## andy1984

I went and voted


----------



## Memories of Silence

Our next door neighbours got a pizza delivered and the car was so noisy that me and my mum went to look out the front door, and so did the people who live opposite. The walls were shaking and then it sped down the street, almost going over our grass. That's not very professional for a pizza shop.


----------



## either/or

I went to the doctors today and she wanted to take some blood samples. I proceeded to the lab and sat down in the chair and the girl broke out like 12 empty vials she was going to fill. I asked her "Are you going to fill all of those?" Yes, she said. "...with my blood?" Yes, she said. "...will there be any left for me when you're done?" Yes, she said.


----------



## either/or

andy1984 said:


> I went and voted


I would vote but I have far less important things to do.


----------



## uziq

I gotta peepee. Going to do that right now. Peace!!!


----------



## Evo1114

Blowed leaves off my patio. Hardly any leaves from my front yard trees. Backyard trees are shedding like crazy. The battery-powered leaf blower works pretty well. Kind of was expecting disappointment. This weekend I guess I have to fire up the riding mower. I prefer the push mower, but have to stop every lap to empty the bag that attaches to it.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I somehow got _all_ of the water from the coffee machine to leave the container and go all over the bench and floor. I did the same thing a few days ago. I should have put the instructions somewhere I could find them easily.


----------



## tehuti88

Still editing data in copies of my MP3 files so they display to my satisfaction (why, why alphabetize by FIRST name??) although the wonky default formatted versions are already uploaded to YouTube Music and can't be edited. :/ This is ****ing lengthy and tedious.

I'm sure when I'm done I'll find something else ****ing lengthy and tedious to waste time on rather than do something productive, like write a long-overdue e-mail.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

andy1984 said:


> I went and voted


I still need to do that. I'll really be an a**hole if I don't at this point.


----------



## Perkins

I made a cake.


----------



## Memories of Silence

After spilling water everywhere before, I overcooked my dinner bad enough for my dad to have to ask what it was when I gave it to him. Then after that, I spilled cereal all over the floor when the box fell out of the food cupboard and landed upside down.

I wonder what I'll do next.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Had some strawberries and yogurt for a light breakfast. Now I am having a coffee and voice-chatting with someone from here.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I took my bike to go at the store in the rain because i needed cream for my coffee.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I have this in my head, and it's only October:




(It's because of my niece and nephew).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I cleaned the used mini fridge I got from my bros work


----------



## trendyfool

I took out the recycling in my new slippers.


----------



## D'avjo

I just moved two cups into the kitchen


----------



## coeur_brise

I made a plan, after seeing that my gas was low, to get gas in the morning before work but not after. And then I had some soup.
Even more exciting, i think my sore throat from hell is better now.


----------



## blue2

I saw a seagull flying in the dark, the moon was pretty bright so I guess it could see where it was going, I mean I could see it.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I keep covering my left ear up because it is too sensitive to sound today, and I made mint chocolate fudge.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Drinking coffee and voice-chatting with someone from here 



Silent Memory said:


> I keep covering my left ear up because it is too sensitive to sound today, and I made mint chocolate fudge.


"rubs your ear" Your fudge looked good in the pictures you sent me


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Drinking coffee and voice-chatting with someone from here
> 
> "rubs your ear" Your fudge looked good in the pictures you sent me


Aww, thanks.  *Rubs your ears back and gives you some fudge*


----------



## cmed

Got approved for a medical marijuana card today. About time this anxiety made itself useful!


----------



## SplendidBob

I have "mild" sleep apnoea.

At least I haven't had that for 20+ years then. Decided to ask my doctors for a sleep study given my _****ing massive neck_. That they will have seen. And ignored all the times I talked about fatigue and weird symptoms. Lol. Still. Glad to see it came back as a positive. Sleep apnoea and RLS I win **** sleep bingo lolol.

If anyone has a large neck, go ask for a sleep study.


----------



## SplendidBob

cmed said:


> Got approved for a medical marijuana card today. About time this anxiety made itself useful!


Win!.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I messaged my crush. He's not responded/seen it.... But I'm not freaking out as I normally would, so I guess that's progress.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I cleaned the Keurig.


----------



## kings_speech

I went to the grocery store and I got coconut milk. It's the shizzzz....!!!


----------



## SuperSky

I bought some panko bread crumbs for the first time. Gonna make some tonkatsu curry.


----------



## FritzThird

About to prepare my breakfast.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Just got home from work. Time for dinner.


----------



## Barakiel

I had the house to myself and played guitar as loud as I want while (almost) not caring about how sloppy I was.


----------



## either/or

FINALLY returned the stupid broken iphone on the 3rd attempt. Bought the thing in August and tried twice to return it but couldn't because of Apple's **** ups. Thank god the return went through today.


----------



## introvert33

I roasted some beets from my produce box.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sat playing on my phone while bored at work


----------



## D'avjo

I just heard next doors phone ring


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Some bloke either said 'hello students or no students' to me as I was on a walk. I gave him a quizzical look.


----------



## Fever Dream

The tee shirt I ordered weeks ago finally arrived in the mail.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm going to wash my clothes tomorrow.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was reading the news website on my iPad with no volume and accidentally pressed a video without realising, which started playing. When someone said "manslaughter" when I wasn't expecting to hear anything, it scared me and made me jump, and I walked across my room, trying to stop the video and turn the volume down.


----------



## Fever Dream

The popcorn setting on my microwave wields varying results each time. Sometimes it's burnt. Other times it needs a few more seconds. And sometimes it's perfect. It's the same brand/type of microwave popcorn, and I've tried to mitigate other factors.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm not dead.


----------



## andy1984

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not dead.


:yay me too


----------



## Rains

Who needs a gym when you can use cast iron pots and pans to weight lift at home.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> The popcorn setting on my microwave wields varying results each time. Sometimes it's burnt. Other times it needs a few more seconds. And sometimes it's perfect. It's the same brand/type of microwave popcorn, and I've tried to mitigate other factors.


 The most consistent results I've gotten is with Orville Redenbacher's brand. It still varies some but not nearly as much and not in as many unpleasant ways as with other brands. However, Orville Redenbacher's brand makes a damn mess in your microwave if you like the strong butter flavor. I have to wipe the whole cavity down with wet paper towels every single time I make popcorn or it will get stuck on there and never come off.

I use 2 minutes full power and it comes out pretty much exactly the same every time.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Gave my beard a much needed trim before my shower earlier. Now I need food. 



Silent Memory said:


> I was reading the news website on my iPad with no volume and accidentally pressed a video without realising, which started playing. When someone said "manslaughter" when I wasn't expecting to hear anything, it scared me and made me jump, and I walked across my room, trying to stop the video and turn the volume down.


Aww, that would be funny, honey


----------



## uziq

The replacement radiator for my truck finally arrived. Waiting for my replacement phone to get here so I have youtube videos to reference to put the new one in (yes, everything I own seemed to break at the same time.)


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> The most consistent results I've gotten is with Orville Redenbacher's brand. It still varies some but not nearly as much and not in as many unpleasant ways as with other brands. However, Orville Redenbacher's brand makes a damn mess in your microwave if you like the strong butter flavor. I have to wipe the whole cavity down with wet paper towels every single time I make popcorn or it will get stuck on there and never come off.
> 
> I use 2 minutes full power and it comes out pretty much exactly the same every time.


I've recently decided to give the popcorn setting on my microwave a try. It usually takes about a minute forty for a bag to pop in my microwave. The popcorn setting is about the same. I don't have any problems with the bag sticking, and a bought one that's wide enough so the bag can turn freely. On occasion though,, the bags do leak out. And FYI, I typically buy Pop Secret movie theater style.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> I've recently decided to give the popcorn setting on my microwave a try. It usually takes about a minute forty for a bag to pop in my microwave. The popcorn setting is about the same. I don't have any problems with the bag sticking, and a bought one that's wide enough so the bag can turn freely. On occasion though,, the bags do leak out. And FYI, I typically buy Pop Secret movie theater style.


 Oh, yeah. That's what I mean. Whatever they use for the butter flavoring "leaks" (more like sprays) out of the bag and splatters all over the interior of the microwave. If I don't clean this residue off promptly, I know that it will eventually harden and get stuck on there and basically become part of the microwave so it adds an annoying cleaning step to my popcorn routine.

I remember once I had a microwave I used to make popcorn in every day and I never thought about it. Eventually, I went to clean it out one day and the baked on yellow from the popcorn absolutely would not come off no matter what I did. I guess it didn't actually hinder the functioning of the unit. It was annoyingly ugly to look at and made the interior of it kinda stinky.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

WillYouStopDave said:


> Eventually, I went to clean it out one day and the baked on yellow from the popcorn absolutely would not come off no matter what I did. I guess it didn't actually hinder the functioning of the unit. It was annoyingly ugly to look at and made the interior of it kinda stinky.


Two parts water, one part white vinegar (give or take), microwave it for 10-15 minutes. Everything crusted on will wipe right off.

Anyway...

I ate chicken. That is my dull and unexciting news.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I watch six videos of my Korean abnormal psychology professor broken English and strong accent for six hours.


----------



## blue2

I looked outside & saw a black bird sitting on an overhead cable, it was having to adjust itself often to remain balanced, whilst keeping a vigilant watch of its surroundings, also we have 2 cherry trees in our lawn that are currently shedding their leaves as it is autumn >_>


----------



## either/or

I'm cooking rice and a sweet potato.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am doing some gaming after my tiring work shift tonight.


----------



## thomasjune

I'm on this site and trying to watch a movie at the same time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison

Talked to my wife on the phone - calmed down a lot now thank God. :roll


----------



## Blue Dino

Saw a road rage incident at the strip mall parking lot just across home as I was walking to the grocery store. Two girls got out of their cars, argued and started fist fighting. 20mins later, they both ended up at the grocery store in line and they started getting into it again. But no fist fight this time at least. So I guess the second altercation was dull and unexciting.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sat here cold as ****, waiting to head home from work


----------



## Memories of Silence

I feel carsick, and I was only in the car for about 15 minutes. I wonder if I'm not used to being in cars anymore.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> I feel carsick, and I was only in the car for about 15 minutes. I wonder if I'm not used to being in cars anymore.


Oh man, I hope that you feel better now  "hugs"


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am chatting with someone who I am close to from here and about to brush my teeth.


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Oh man, I hope that you feel better now  "hugs"


Aww, thanks  *hugs* I felt better except for tiredness after the tablet I took, which is usually used as a sleeping tablet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Repacking beer at work


----------



## either/or

I'm so dull and unexciting I don't even have any dull and unexciting news to report.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I chopped veggies, cooked, did the dishes, & ate, now I’m half watching footy


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Ragweed is in bloom and my allergies are making me miserable.


----------



## Whatswhat

Changed the filter on my Brita pitcher


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Its raining.


----------



## either/or

Right now I am really bored. But I guess bored is better than freaking out over stuff.


----------



## either/or

Whatswhat said:


> Changed the filter on my Brita pitcher


For some reason I hate doing this. It seems like such a simple task but I always use the filter way longer than I should because I can't work up the motivation to change it. And half the time I'm too lazy to even bother refilling the pitcher and just drink straight tap water. If I had to get my own water from a well or something I'd probably just choose to die of thirst instead.


----------



## Whatswhat

either/or said:


> For some reason I hate doing this. It seems like such a simple task but I always use the filter way longer than I should because I can't work up the motivation to change it. And half the time I'm too lazy to even bother refilling the pitcher and just drink straight tap water. If I had to get my own water from a well or something I'd probably just choose to die of thirst instead.


Hehe. But the water tastes nice with a new filter!


----------



## Blue Dino

Made my first badge of homemade kimchi in probably 10 years. It's probably gonna taste anywhere from horrible to subpar.


----------



## either/or

Equity said:


> I don't like using my Brita pitcher because I'm paranoid about not cleaning it well enough or if I should, though I don't need to all the time. Or I'm paranoid about touching parts of it. Well I don't clean my tap constantly either so I don't know just me being weird. The water is rather hard as well it scales a kettle in a week.


lol you're supposed to clean it? Oops. Somtimes I rinse mine out but that's it. Don't think I've ever cleaned. I figure / hope / pray the filter will remove all the brain-consuming water-borne bacteria.


----------



## IcedOver

I got my fifth stamp on my Club Card for Sarku Japan, a mall food court Japanese place that's only a bit bigger than the trunk of your car. I'm now entitled to one free chicken teriyaki meal! Actually, I have six stamps, but one is on a separate card because I forgot my previous one. Rather than confuse them, I decided to load up this one card before going for my freebie. I started going to this place a little over a month ago and for some reason I really like it. It's just simple teriyaki chicken with rice and vegetables, but they cook it up hibachi style in this tiny restaurant, and the teriyaki sauce is really tasty. They ask you if you want extra sauce on top.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

went from 5-8 subscribers, then to 7, then to 8, then to 7.


----------



## Whatswhat

either/or said:


> lol you're supposed to clean it? Oops. Somtimes I rinse mine out but that's it. Don't think I've ever cleaned. I figure / hope / pray the filter will remove all the brain-consuming water-borne bacteria.


Mold can and will grow in it... I just soaked mine in bleach solution because there was black mold by the spout... it was gross:sus Haha.


----------



## travelsingh52

Wonderful post and more informative! keep sharing


----------



## copper

Went into the office yesterday for an hour to do some work.


----------



## harrison

Went and got one of those rental/share cars again today and drove up to my wife's place. Worked out how to actually use the airconditioning in the car because it was pretty damn hot.

Very handy during the pandemic - no need to sit on public transport with anyone else. I never even noticed those cars there before.


----------



## coeur_brise

The election is the most exciting thing happening in my world. Besides eating lunch.


----------



## harrison

My wife sent me a photo of her new oven mitt - it's red though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just mopped the floor at work


----------



## Fun Spirit

Canadian Brotha said:


> I just mopped the floor at work


Wow......that is really dull. At least you have a job. {I don't have one}

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Just when I was bragging on my mini fridge, it finally conked out on me yesterday. I woke up and heard what sounded like water dripping onto my carpet coming from that direction. When I got up to check, I saw there was water leaking out of the door seal. Further investigation revealed that the compressor wasn't starting. 

It was probably a bad capacitor so I could have probably fixed it pretty cheap but I was never terribly happy with that fridge anyway, as it was very noisy and seemed to get very hot on the sides. So, went out and got another one (different brand. Old one was an Amana and new one is an Igloo). New one is MUCH quieter and doesn't get as hot. It still benefits from an extra circulation fan added inside so I think that's just how it is with those. They work (sort of) the way they come but they cool your drinks down much faster (and get them all uniformly cold) if you add a fan.

Anyway, when I first turned it on, I thought I'd gotten a dud because it was so quiet I couldn't believe the compressor was actually running.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

In other news, I took the trash out yesterday and on my way out, I saw an old man walking slowly across the parking lot. All of a sudden he farted so bad I could hear it like 15 feet away. At first I couldn't believe it was really a fart because.....I don't know why. You just don't expect someone to crack a huge fart right out in the open like that.


----------



## Blue Dino

Been getting bites on my lower legs the past week. Today I found a single flea that jumped on my pinky toe. I searched thick and thin and I haven't found any more. Also thoroughly look at my dog, haven't found any on her. And she showed no sign of excessive scratching, itch and bites. So odd.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Been getting bites on my lower legs the past week. Today I found a single flea that jumped on my pinky toe. I searched thick and thin and I haven't found any more. Also thoroughly look at my dog, haven't found any on her. And she showed no sign of excessive scratching, itch and bites. So odd.


 I used to stay at someone's house whose dog had fleas and man was that torture! There would be so many of them that they were biting me like every 15 seconds ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> I used to stay at someone's house whose dog had fleas and man was that torture! There would be so many of them that they were biting me like every 15 seconds ALL DAY LONG.


The girl who use to live in the nextdoor unit to me in a previous place, her yellow lab is always infested with fleas. She has never heard of flea meds and anti-flea methods to my horror. Armies of fleas will just crawl along the condo hallway thanks to her. My dog has had flea issues quite a few times when she was younger when I was more dumb as a dog owner. Oddly enough, I never had those lower leg bites during those times. The bites always come on randomly. Still unsure if they are from fleas or from grass mites that latched onto me when outdoors. They are torturous indeed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I put up a toilet roll holder and helped put up a shelf. One of the holes I was drilling was over a part of the wall that I guess had been filled in with something which made it a bit awkward because it wasn't brick like the other hole (and because I didn't know that.) It's OK because it's just a toilet role holder it wouldn't work well if it was something heavy I don't think.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Just when I was bragging on my mini fridge, it finally conked out on me yesterday. I woke up and heard what sounded like water dripping onto my carpet coming from that direction. When I got up to check, I saw there was water leaking out of the door seal. Further investigation revealed that the compressor wasn't starting.
> 
> It was probably a bad capacitor so I could have probably fixed it pretty cheap but I was never terribly happy with that fridge anyway, as it was very noisy and seemed to get very hot on the sides. So, went out and got another one (different brand. Old one was an Amana and new one is an Igloo). New one is MUCH quieter and doesn't get as hot. It still benefits from an extra circulation fan added inside so I think that's just how it is with those. They work (sort of) the way they come but they cool your drinks down much faster (and get them all uniformly cold) if you add a fan.
> 
> Anyway, when I first turned it on, I thought I'd gotten a dud because it was so quiet I couldn't believe the compressor was actually running.


 When I woke up earlier, my room seemed almost silent. I didn't even realize the fridge was running until I got up and walked past it. The compressor on the old one was so loud that sometimes my ears would be (kind of) ringing when it would finally click off. It also made this constant annoying squeaking sound that I guess was Styrofoam insulation flexing with the temperature changes (It sounded just like that noise it makes if you rub two pieces of Styrofoam together). And also lots of gurgling and trickling sounds. This one doesn't do any of that.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Got home from work earlier, having dinner with mum now.


----------



## either/or

I have to drink the rest of the milk before it goes bad. It's been in the fridge almost a week and it's only half empty. I hate wasting stuff so now I'm in a race against time to drink the rest of it. If I set my mind to it though, I can do it.


----------



## Memories of Silence

either/or said:


> I have to drink the rest of the milk before it goes bad. It's been in the fridge almost a week and it's only half empty. I hate wasting stuff so now I'm in a race against time to drink the rest of it. If I set my mind to it though, I can do it.


You should make hot chocolate or something with it.


----------



## either/or

Silent Memory said:


> You should make hot chocolate or something with it.


Ugh too late. I panicked and so out of desperation I decided to water my plants and wash my face with it. Yea hot chocolate would have been a better idea.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am eating my dinner now.



either/or said:


> Ugh too late. I panicked and so out of desperation I decided to water my plants and wash my face with it. Yea hot chocolate would have been a better idea.


Hot chocolate would have been much better than washing your face with it.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I ate scrambled eggs for dinner.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

CoolLilChickadee said:


> I ate scrambled eggs for dinner.


 So did I. :lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

I had cornflakes for lunch at 3:00 PM.  We didn't have much milk left, so I couldn't use much, but it was probably better like that.


----------



## john.myles

One of my favorite music artists released his new album yesterday, so I purchased that online. Radikal Guru.


----------



## john.myles

And today I saw this group of brightly colored parrots in the trees today. For me, that was pretty cool.


----------



## Whatswhat

either/or said:


> I have to drink the rest of the milk before it goes bad. It's been in the fridge almost a week and it's only half empty. I hate wasting stuff so now I'm in a race against time to drink the rest of it. If I set my mind to it though, I can do it.


Are you going to make milkshakes/smoothies with it?

Edit: I read your other post, lolol.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I said goodnight to my mum when I walked out of the living room at about 8:30 PM. She said "I'm not going to sleep yet." I don't know why I did that.  I say it instead of "bye" sometimes, too.


----------



## harrison

Yesterday I used the Corolla for the day and then today I got a Kia Sportage. Very nice. Much bigger and nice to drive. These car-sharing things are a great idea.


----------



## john.myles

Went to the little store down the road and purchased: toothpaste, a spray deodorant, some biodegradable rubbish bags, and paper towels.👍


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I woke up.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I woke up with my glasses and lamp still on. I'm going to go back to sleep.


----------



## either/or

Whatswhat said:


> Are you going to make milkshakes/smoothies with it?
> 
> Edit: I read your other post, lolol.


*Sigh* Apparently I don't excel at thinking up good uses for almost expired milk. I panicked though so I wasn't really thinking straight. And now all my plants are deceased. So it goes.


----------



## harrison

This morning I did some exercise - unusual for me that's for sure. I'm going to try and make it a habit.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm laying in bed. 
*Waves a little flag*yay(-____-)

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## harrison

I'm sitting here waiting for my psychiatrist to connect me on Zoom. She's been held up because she's giving telephone evidence in court. (not for me thank God)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sitting here at work waiting to mop & then I’ll walk home in the cold


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I vacuumed upstairs today, need to do my gaming room again soon.


----------



## blue2

Fed cows, goats, got angry, then calmed down & hugged cow, never get pets that are food :no


----------



## harrison

Actually went and sat inside Brunetti's which I haven't been able to do for a long time because of Covid. Called my wife while I was there (of course) and she said are you sure you're not manic? :roll (and don't catch the Coronavirus)

Then I went and saw one of my other doctors and had a blood test. Was actually great to be out and about again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Drinking a beer, debating shaving my side burns & just keeping the handlebar stache


----------



## IcedOver

On my bus route, my weekend service was taken away in early 2011 due to budget issues. Yesterday they brought it back, albeit ending at 7:00 on Saturday and 5:00 on Sunday. Hey, I'll take it! I'm bus dependent, and this is needed. It's weird they decided to do this at this time considering that the propagated fear climate and the governor and mayor having put people out of work means ridership isn't as big as it was.


----------



## either/or

I'm sitting here. Right here. Right now.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I'm watching TV.


----------



## Glue

4 minutes till my shift at work starts. Someone shoot me, please


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just laced up my new winter steel toe hikers


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't even have dull and unexciting news.

Oh wait my cup was missing and I wondered where it went, but then I remembered I used it to move a spider. I thought it probably would have gotten away since the cup was opaque and I couldn't see through to know if I caught it, but I managed to catch it and move it outside.


----------



## harrison

Got a car and went to see my wife again. Quite a warm day but the aircon was nice. Stopped in Carlton for a coffee on the way home - so strange to have to scan a QR code etc at the cafe.


----------



## Blue Dino

When I took the dog out to poop a short while ago, I saw a parade of around 20 raccoons in an organized single file crawl into a storm drain. I couldn't notice them at first until I saw a line of yellow glowing dots (their eyes) moving under the street lights.

A gazebo in one of the locals parks was set on fire sometime in the afternoon. All charred up, but apparently it didn't look structurally damaged much.


----------



## truant

I got my plumbing fixed! And my washer and dryer set back up! The plumber had some problems fixing the shut-off valve (ofc) and wasted an hour trying to solder wet pipe, finally gave up and used a different (cheaper) valve that didn't require soldering. Apparently, because of the elevation of my unit, and where the pipe is located, he couldn't get the water to stop coming up. Hopefully I don't have problems with it. Still cost me $360. I had problems getting my washing machine working (ofc) but fortunately I figured it out. First time I've been able to do laundry in 2 months!


----------



## Memories of Silence

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't even have dull and unexciting news.
> 
> Oh wait my cup was missing and I wondered where it went, but then I remembered I used it to move a spider. I thought it probably would have gotten away since the cup was opaque and I couldn't see through to know if I caught it, but I managed to catch it and move it outside.


Are you still going to drink from it after there was a spider in it? I would throw it out or keep it for spiders and bugs if that was mine.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Silent Memory said:


> Are you still going to drink from it after there was a spider in it? I would throw it out or keep it for spiders and bugs if that was mine.


Sure I've done this a lot of times with different cups, have to wash it first though.


----------



## harrison

Just had a Zoom-type consultation (doxy actually) with my Urologist. All the doctors etc are using these things now. 

At least from this distance he can't suggest any gloved-hand finger probes. My Mum always said to be thankful for small mercies. Thank you Jesus.


----------



## Fever Dream

It seems like every place around here is sold out of eggnog.


----------



## harrison

Bought some new pants in the city at the Black Friday sales. You basically get a pair for free. It's pretty weird trying them on with your mask on though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m listening to the BBC World Service & smoking a bowl


----------



## john.myles

I've gone back to using Chrome web browser. I was using the Opera one before.


----------



## john.myles

Last night I bumped my elbow and thought there could be a little bruise there in the morning. And sure enough, there was.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just picked out a liquor order for my friend at the shop


----------



## Blue Dino

This blonde woman I always run into on my walks, she always lets her elder golden retriever swim in this algae gunked up pond. Hope it's not toxic.


----------



## harrison

Onto about my 3rd cup of coffee, after my two mugs of tea. I think I'm awake now.


----------



## either/or

My hip flexors are sore again. : (


----------



## blue2

It was a cold frosty day, fog lingered in the valley.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I reorganized my wishlists on Amazon to make them more optimised


----------



## andy1984

I went for a ride and a walk


----------



## coeur_brise

I only watched half of my trash tv show. My paranoid feelings about crime have subsided. I took care of my "feminine monthly issues".


----------



## Memories of Silence

It sounds like there's a monster on the roof.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> This blonde woman I always run into on my walks, she always lets her elder golden retriever swim in this algae gunked up pond. Hope it's not toxic.


 Is he looking a little not like a golden retriever should look lately?


----------



## blue2

Went for a walk today through fields & along a riverbank near home, it was really quiet & peaceful somewhat eerie with frosty air & some lingering fog. 

Investigated an abandoned home on the route that was put up for sale recently, (nobodies lived there for 10+ years) it was open so went inside, there was still some furniture, a stove & various things in it, dart board, trophies from the early 00's, a love letter, probably one of the daughters as a teen by the looks of it. 

I remember my parents talking years ago about child abuse that was happening there, the father is now in prison, the mother an alcoholic & 2 of the children later committed suicide, there's 3 other children that apparently moved away, not sure where, if those walls could talk, a window into the true nature of humans ? 

It was late in the afternoon so getting slightly dark aswell, I love those kinds of atmosphere's.


----------



## either/or

blue2 said:


> Went for a walk today through fields & along a riverbank near home, it was really quiet & peaceful somewhat eerie with frosty air & some lingering fog.
> 
> Investigated an abandoned home on the route that was put up for sale recently, (nobodies lived there for 10+ years) it was open so went inside, there was still some furniture, a stove & various things in it, dart board, trophies from the early 00's, a love letter, probably one of the daughters as a teen by the looks of it.
> 
> I remember my parents talking years ago about child abuse that was happening there, the father is now in prison, the mother an alcoholic & 2 of the children later committed suicide, there's 3 other children that apparently moved away, not sure where, if those walls could talk, a window into the true nature of humans ?
> 
> It was late in the afternoon so getting slightly dark aswell, I love those kinds of atmosphere's.


This is sort of what I envision every stroll in the early evening Irish countryside to be like. Sounds a bit like a scene out of a murder mystery or something, like Dublin Murders. Just read the book that series is based on (In the Woods). Must have been quite haunting with that eerie atmosphere and the history of that house and all. It's sad to know that two of the kids ended up committing suicide. Must have have been a horrible thing that they went through.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> It sounds like there's a monster on the roof.


Did it growl at you? :grin2::kiss:


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Did it growl at you? :grin2::kiss:


There was a rattling sound like a pet collar on one part of the roof, and then it sounded like something that was too big to be a pet was walking around up there. :kiss:


----------



## Fever Dream

I may have had to travel well over 100 miles, and it may be one the worst brand available here, but I finally found myself some nog.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> I may have had to travel well over 100 miles, and it may be one the worst brand available here, but I finally found myself some nog.


 That's egg noggin.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's egg noggin.


Now I just need to spike it with some Romulan ale. :drunk


----------



## blue2

either/or said:


> This is sort of what I envision every stroll in the early evening Irish countryside to be like. Sounds a bit like a scene out of a murder mystery or something, like Dublin Murders. Just read the book that series is based on (In the Woods). Must have been quite haunting with that eerie atmosphere and the history of that house and all. It's sad to know that two of the kids ended up committing suicide. Must have have been a horrible thing that they went through.


Yeah atmosphere is great, how many will view that house not knowing the history though : /... when its not raining (it rains pretty often) frosty foggy weather is great in winter though.

Some parts on the west side of Ireland have been abandoned completely in recent years in certain rural areas there's loads of old abandoned houses.

Some can be lying 20-30 years with possessions still inside & they're so far off the beaten track there's no burglers or vandals, they can be like a time capsule & quite interesting to explore.


----------



## either/or

blue2 said:


> Yeah atmosphere is great, how many will view that house not knowing the history though : /... when its not raining (it rains pretty often) frosty foggy weather is great in winter though.
> 
> Some parts on the west side of Ireland have been abandoned completely in recent years in certain rural areas there's loads of old abandoned houses.
> 
> Some can be lying 20-30 years with possessions still inside & they're so far off the beaten track there's no burglers or vandals, they can be like a time capsule & quite interesting to explore.


Sounds enchanting, would love to just rove around for a day taking photos. There is a ghostly beauty seeing abandoned buildings being reclaimed by nature. I've been giving some serious thought lately to leaving the city and moving to someplace rural. Slower pace of life, more genuine down to earth people, more peaceful, more natural beauty, and all that. My only real reservations are not being able to find a job and leaving behind the few contacts I have on this Earth.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is he looking a little not like a golden retriever should look lately?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I did not know that spiders are able to live in cold weather. A few days ago when I took out the garbage, I noticed there was a large spider on the outside of the building. He was kinda just there and it was cold that day (and had been cold for days) so I assumed he was probably frozen to death. But didn't really wanna check because I don't like spiders and I really especially don't like them when they move. So anyway. I left him alone and forgot about him until I went out today and noticed he was still there.

So I blew on him and he moved under his own power. Which surprised me because it's very cold out there. He's about the size of a quarter. Which is big in this part of the world.


----------



## Blue Dino

Some woman I overheard outside of starbucks talking on the phone today, her voice and tone sound like a near replica of my mom's, aside from having what sound like a Greek accent. My stress and anxiety levels instantly shot up hearing her voice. She was talking in aggressive and projecting jolts. Like someone setting off firecrackers one by one repetitively at random. No flow or smooth transition to her words and phrases. Sounded like she was giving logistical instructions to someone. And she shouted "No!" quite a few times which kept turning heads of other bystanders. A german shepherd nearby also perked up and glued his attention on her the entire time. Also funny how every time she shouted "no!" her head and neck were snapping backwards to each "no!". I don't understand why she had to talk like that.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> I did not know that spiders are able to live in cold weather. A few days ago when I took out the garbage, I noticed there was a large spider on the outside of the building. He was kinda just there and it was cold that day (and had been cold for days) so I assumed he was probably frozen to death. But didn't really wanna check because I don't like spiders and I really especially don't like them when they move. So anyway. I left him alone and forgot about him until I went out today and noticed he was still there.
> 
> So I blew on him and he moved under his own power. Which surprised me because it's very cold out there. He's about the size of a quarter. Which is big in this part of the world.


The ones here tend to love nesting just inside the dryer chute openings. Especially in the winter.

I remember growing up, some teens love doing the spray can lighter trick against the chute openings to light up the spiders. Which were very dumb ideas especially for wood frame houses.


----------



## Omni-slash

I bought a wintery Christmas hat. It has like some pretty cute black, red and blue coloring. Maybe I'll show it. It snowed very lightly yesterday so I was preparing, but then today it was all melted and gone. It was tragic. Whatever happened to snow? I remember there being so much snow when I was young.


----------



## Memories of Silence

The dock for my Nintendo Switch wasn't working today or yesterday, so I unplugged everything and then plugged it in again twice, like I read to on the Internet. It still wouldn't work, so I thought it must be broken. Then I checked, and the power strip it was plugged into wasn't switched on.  I don't know how that would have turned itself off, but it's working properly now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The other day I accidentally used two tea bags while making tea, and it was a really great cup of tea. Was thinking about that just now because the cup of tea I'm drinking now is alright but it's not on that level. It's a shame that tea isn't created equal and also not sure using two was related but that's not economical. Of course I could try things like leaving the tea bag in longer etc but tedious, involves turning off autopilot. I don't think I care that much.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I just woke up.


Silent Memory said:


> The dock for my Nintendo Switch wasn't working today or yesterday, so I unplugged everything and then plugged it in again twice, like I read to on the Internet. It still wouldn't work, so I thought it must be broken. Then I checked, and the power strip it was plugged into wasn't switched on.  I don't know how that would have turned itself off, but it's working properly now.


Glad to hear that you got it working again!  It's always a relief when the problem is something small and easy to fix. Maybe the power strip got turned off by accident when you were moving something else around when setting up your stuff for your nephew?


----------



## Crisigv

I'm eating tic tacs as candy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m filling the mop bucket at work & checking parcel tracking to see of they have been delivered


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The slide I had custom cnc milled for me finally shipped more then 2 months after I ordered it


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I get a 50 percent off coupon at work next week and can spend anywhere up to 500 dollars and get half off so if I. spend 80 dollars on groceries I only spend 40, which is sweet. Kind of like getting a bonus and this will help. Plus, getting random coupons from a stranger. What is up with the coupons all of a sudden? Either way, I'm glad about it.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I'm in the bath and haven't dropped my book or iPod in the water.  I always thought I would.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I woke up and brushed my teeth.


Silent Memory said:


> I'm in the bath and haven't dropped my book or iPod in the water.  I always thought I would.


Don't get your iPod or book wet!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My Sansa Clip MP3 player is 12 years old (Almost 13) and I still use it every day. I think the charge capacity is significantly reduced (I can't really remember what it was like when new but I would be very surprised if it was as old as it is and as often as it has been used and charged) but it's just amazing to me the longevity of it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

WillYouStopDave said:


> My Sansa Clip MP3 player is 12 years old (Almost 13) and I still use it every day. I think the charge capacity is significantly reduced (I can't really remember what it was like when new but I would be very surprised if it was as old as it is and as often as it has been used and charged) but it's just amazing to me the longevity of it.


They sure don't make electronics like they used to.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> They sure don't make electronics like they used to.


 Actually, the first MP3 player I bought before the Clip was an earlier Sandisk model that had the viewing screen and played videos as well (and was more expensive) and it died in like 2 months. Which I hated that it didn't last because I really liked it. But of course Apple eventually just won the whole MP3 player thing with the iPod with an actual hard drive in it.


----------



## blue2

Drained excess water from the front of our house after heavy rainfall.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Scissors*

I bought scissors at my local Safeway today. :blank


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That Random Guy said:


> I bought scissors at my local Safeway today. :blank


 If they aren't safe scissors, could you sue them for false advertising?


----------



## caelle

I decided I really should start exercising cause I need more energy. And I know I'm not the healthiest. I just thought that with my physically demanding job I don't really need to exercise but I think I'm very wrong.

So anyway I worked out on some type of thing we have kinda like walking in place, not a treadmill, something else. And then I sat down and lifted some really heavy 3lb weights. I'm shaking.


----------



## either/or

I went to the supermarket this morning to pick up a couple of things and noticed they had changed some of the signage and moved the aisles all around. This confused me for like 20 seconds.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Setting up phones is tedious, helping my mom


----------



## andy1984

a poop before I go for a walk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That Amazon dude was right on the dot today man. As soon as the package was out for delivery, it gave the estimated earliest and latest delivery times. I expected them to get pushed back over and over like usual but this time he pulled up 1 minute before the original estimated earliest time without it having been pushed back.

I was irrationally pleased with my new phone batteries.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My 30ft usb cable arrived from Amazon & I’m running it right now


----------



## Fever Dream

I'm going to try a system restore fix on my laptop. Let's hope that fixes the problem.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I'm trying to think of what to get my four year old niece for Christmas, and I just realised how 90s these presents are:

There was a Tamagotchi type toy on there as well but I removed it because I didn't think she would play with it.


----------



## Famous

I saw a few dolphins the other day as I walked along a clifftop with the dog.


----------



## Fixxer

I woke up and the sky was still up there, the ground still underneath me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just unpacked groceries


----------



## blue2

I went into a grocery shop today & there was a girl working there & she had her hair moulded up into a christmas tree shape & had silver tinsel around it. 

She was at the cash register when I went to pay & I just talked to her normally & didn't even compliment her Christmas tree hair :bash


----------



## andy1984

i have to go through this code of conduct ordeal


at least i can do it at home and browse SAS while pretending to listen to it


----------



## Fever Dream

I love the bureaucracy of the modern world. It only took me well over an hour and a half, and talking to _runaround chain_ of about 11 people before I found somebody that may be able to help me. :bash


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I'm drinking tea.


----------



## either/or

@Silent Memory - those snap bracelets are so 90s I remember those haha. I'm sure she'll love those and the Sea Monkeys. I have a 3 year old niece but shes still too young for presents really. It's so hard to buy stuff for little kids, especially girls. It's tough figuring out what they will acctually like and want to play with.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> I'm trying to think of what to get my four year old niece for Christmas, and I just realised how 90s these presents are:
> 
> There was a Tamagotchi type toy on there as well but I removed it because I didn't think she would play with it.


Those look sweet. I love that boombox.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m exercising


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Finally got a 100 views on a video on my newest YT channel. (well 111 atm) I guess I'm getting more views than subscribers, like the ratio is weird and this seems to happen on every YouTube channel I've ever made.


----------



## Caduceus

Bought a new TV stand today. Has plenty of room for my video game consoles.


----------



## alwaysrunning

I couldn't find my gloves so using big fluffy socks


----------



## either/or

The washer downstairs was making a banging noise, I think because someone didn't distribute their clothes evenly around the drum. It annoys me when that happens.


----------



## sunpower

My mouse batteries were almost out of power so I replaced them with fresh batteries and put the old batteries in the charger.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I helped a scared baby bird today and tried to put it back in its nest (I couldn't reach). They're all safe now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> I helped a scared baby bird today and tried to put it back in its nest (I couldn't reach). They're all safe now.


Aww!


----------



## Memories of Silence

I'm thinking of a way to catch a spider without it falling on me or my bed. I don't want it crawling on me when I'm asleep.

Edit: I caught it. Now it is in the backyard.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> Finally got a 100 views on a video on my newest YT channel. (well 111 atm) I guess I'm getting more views than subscribers, like the ratio is weird and this seems to happen on every YouTube channel I've ever made.


Holy **** this video got over a hundred views last night alone for some weird reason. People have nothing better to do on new years eve I guess lol. I dunno why YouTube is suddenly pushing it so much also got a bunch of likes.

Just to illustrate how much this is just that one video I'm still on the same subscriber count and my other videos have gotten 3 views combined in 48 hours.

My very unrealistic goal right now is to get 2000 subscribers because I had a dream (like an actual dream when you sleep) before starting my channel that I had a gaming YouTube channel with 2000 subscribers. My first relationship started this way too and that didn't work out so lol... It's not even a large amount and I doubt I can even get to that lol.

edit: OK I got +1 sub now I am appeased :') (although a month or so ago it went up, then down, then up, then down, then up so this is a cursed number and until I get past it we'll see.)

edit again: finally past the cursed number yay. And now have to go out because it seems my grandma's heating has died and nobody can get round till Wednesday.


----------



## coeur_brise

I just ate an unblossomed flower (artichoke). I much prefer flower bulbs aka garlic.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

It snowed today. It sure was pretty to look at.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I finally have a double digit subscriber count. Also people really like creepy glitches. I do too and kind of wish I had enough content to make a whole channel of that sort of thing, but you can't really summon glitches.

Someone who commented on my channel has a video with Baudrillard in the title, and I don't know why but that and the fact they commented on my video just cracked me up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m bored at work on the second of Jan 2021


----------



## Famous

Cold here with freezing rain showers making the pavements really slidy, and the dog has the runs...


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I ate chicken.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> Holy **** this video got over a hundred views last night alone for some weird reason. People have nothing better to do on new years eve I guess lol. I dunno why YouTube is suddenly pushing it so much also got a bunch of likes.
> 
> Just to illustrate how much this is just that one video I'm still on the same subscriber count and my other videos have gotten 3 views combined in 48 hours.
> 
> My very unrealistic goal right now is to get 2000 subscribers because I had a dream (like an actual dream when you sleep) before starting my channel that I had a gaming YouTube channel with 2000 subscribers. My first relationship started this way too and that didn't work out so lol... It's not even a large amount and I doubt I can even get to that lol.
> 
> edit: OK I got +1 sub now I am appeased :') (although a month or so ago it went up, then down, then up, then down, then up so this is a cursed number and until I get past it we'll see.)
> 
> edit again: finally past the cursed number yay. And now have to go out because it seems my grandma's heating has died and nobody can get round till Wednesday.


Over 1000 video views now  also gained 8 subscribers. Still not much interest in other content  People really don't watch anything YouTube doesn't tell them to huh :/ I guess people do like seeing broken/creepy things though.



> I love playing [game,] but if this happened to me I'd **** myself. Oh my god. That's terrifying.


I kind of really like provoking this response. Weirdly everything I ever posted on tumblr that gained tons of views (relatively speaking,) got a similar reaction (like the time I made a post about Nábrók - necro pants. If you google that be prepared for graphic images/it's nsfw either.) Horror and/or disgust lol. This is probably not helping my antisocial tendencies really.

Thing is it only really happens when I wasn't really intending to get that reaction. Boo.

Funny thing is this isn't the darkest glitch I've ever experienced in a game. But sadly I didn't record that one years ago.


----------



## Myosr

Persephone The Dread said:


> Over 1000 video views now  also gained 8 subscribers. Still not much interest in other content  People really don't watch anything YouTube doesn't tell them to huh :/ I guess people do like seeing broken/creepy things though.


Congrats! : P

BTW I think the best way to get views is to find something where a possibly popular search term don't already give any relevant results.

I uploaded a video called "Dumbo's mom" in 2012 because I couldn't find a particular clip from the movie. I was surprised since it seemed like a very memorable scene to me. The video I uploaded still gets tons of views (also some subscribers, lol), so I guess other people thought the same.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DhfsavWfyAR6HAm692hRjDo3r-sDhkcY/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aE2uKDEdiGswom2Ix8SBJyebt8yL3nDe/view?usp=sharing
^ it's crazy to think that some decision I made 8 years ago consumed 77 hours of other random people's times :con [sorry random existential pondering, lol (edit: wait that's 77 hours in the past month alone : O ]] 

I'm not sure how you format your videos, but maybe try to test search titles beforehand to maybe find a niche thing that doesn't already have videos on it. If you think other people might search it too, then it's a good candidate for a clip / title.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Myosr said:


> Congrats! : P
> 
> BTW I think the best way to get views is to find something where a possibly popular search term don't already give any relevant results.
> 
> I uploaded a video called "Dumbo's mom" in 2012 because I couldn't find a particular clip from the movie. I was surprised since it seemed like a very memorable scene to me. The video I uploaded still gets tons of views (also some subscribers, lol), so I guess other people thought the same.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DhfsavWfyAR6HAm692hRjDo3r-sDhkcY/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aE2uKDEdiGswom2Ix8SBJyebt8yL3nDe/view?usp=sharing
> ^ it's crazy to think that some decision I made 8 years ago consumed 77 hours of other random people's times :con [sorry random existential pondering, lol (edit: wait that's 77 hours in the past month alone : O ]]
> 
> I'm not sure how you format your videos, but maybe try to test search titles beforehand to maybe find a niche thing that doesn't already have videos on it. If you think other people might search it too, then it's a good candidate for a clip / title.


Yeah I dunno. I haven't put much thought into search terms and what would be best. I do know supposedly the tagging thing doesn't do much these days but used to be more important. That being said supposedly people are finding my video by searching one of those things I think although it could just be a word I have in the description since it's also there. I might make more videos using that word, I'm kind of not surprised really since it's an interesting topic although it still took several months before this happened.

Years ago I had a video I uploaded get about 2000 views over the next two days after upload that was about some concert I went to, so I guess that band or whatever also attracts attention (it might be because it was a Japanese band,) but then it stopped getting views. I think it usually only lasts for a certain amount of time. I've had a few videos on another channel that got popular for a while but it drops off eventually.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Huge plow trucks are picking up snow outside.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am drinking a coffee after my breakfast and chatting with someone from here.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

There was a sour smelling poo in the bathroom at work today. My gosh, it was the worst one I've smelled yet. I tried my best to hold my breath in for as long as possible. 🤢 I sure went at a bad time and my day was already pretty crummy. But I couldnt really help the bad timing. 

More hilarious than dull but yea. 😒


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> There was a sour smelling poo in the bathroom at work today. My gosh, it was the worst one I've smelled yet. I tried my best to hold my breath in for as long as possible. &#129314; I sure went at a bad time and my day was already pretty crummy. But I couldnt really help the bad timing.
> 
> More hilarious than dull but yea. &#128530;


:lol :lol

:lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My first time trying Starbucks Via. I did but didn't expect it to taste much better than run of the mill instant coffee. But honestly, it tastes pretty much just like Starbucks out of a bag. But way too expensive. I have cut back on coffee to one cup every now and then but still. I don't think I could live with this price.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I ate chicken again.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I got a headache and a cut lip from eating the bread I baked today. My food is trying to attack me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I woke up.


Silent Memory said:


> I got a headache and a cut lip from eating the bread I baked today. My food is trying to attack me.


That's not good. I hope you feel better now.  "hugs"


----------



## Fever Dream

I just got through airport security, and I'm at the terminal.


----------



## andy1984

Fever Dream said:


> I just got through airport security, and I'm at the terminal.


just dont detonate the bomb too soon. (just kidding. terrorism, what an appropriate joke haha)

where are you going?


----------



## Fever Dream

andy1984 said:


> just dont detonate the bomb too soon. (just kidding. terrorism, what an appropriate joke haha)
> 
> where are you going?


@$%&, I knew that I forgot to pack something! 

A fun filled layover in O'Hare, and then on to Indianapolis.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm waiting for my new phone to be delivered. Actually wrong thread, i'm kinda excited.


----------



## Blue Dino

Somehow manage to walk nearly 6 miles today despite having bad sleep last night.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The store I go to to get most groceries and supplies is sometimes out of things that are a bit unusual. Like we have these light fixtures that use tubular bulbs with the E17 base. They burn out frequently because my dad turns them on and off every day (which just destroys incandescent bulbs).

Anyway, I went to that store a few weeks ago and looked for them and they were out of them. I went back about a week later and they were still out of them. I came home that day and searched for them on that store's web page and yesterday I went back and they had them.

That has happened more than once at that store. I think they sometimes overlook items that don't sell that well when restocking and they prioritize it if someone searches for it on their web page.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I'm wondering why I bought seven flowery buckets/wastebins a few years ago and what I thought I was going to do with them. My sister said she will have one, and I don't know what I'll use the other five I haven't used for.


iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I woke up.That's not good. I hope you feel better now.  "hugs"


Aww, thanks.  *hugs*


----------



## harrison

I finally managed to put a few of these paintings up on my walls in here. Makes the place look more lived in.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Had to get the inside and outside of my car cleaned today. My hands got really dirty. Washed them twice and they're still dirty. lol Oh well. It'll come off.


----------



## Fever Dream

I'm playing Hungry Hungry Hippos with a cat. The cat may be winning. :grin2: In reality it just wants to watch the balls roll around, and chew on the hippos.


----------



## D'avjo

I just looked over my shoulder and...there was nothing there apart from a wall.


----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> I'm playing Hungry Hungry Hippos with a cat. The cat may be winning. :grin2: In reality it just wants to watch the balls roll around, and chew on the hippos.


I am sure felines biologically evolved to dominate in Hungry Hungry Hippos.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> I am sure felines biologically evolved to dominate in Hungry Hungry Hippos.


Who knew that cats are naturally talented at Hungry Hungry Hippos. I mean, I figured they'd be masters at Mouse Trap.


----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> Who knew that cats are naturally talented at Hungry Hungry Hippos. I mean, I figured they'd be masters at Mouse Trap.


Mastering anything starts with intense background training. :wink2:


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> Mastering anything starts with intense background training. :wink2:


Hmm, if that gif is of any indication at least 50% of all cats are cheating @#$&@&#$ at Hungry Hungry Hippos.


----------



## D'avjo

Guess who I saw today....an old woman getting into a car.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like putting my fingernails under my other fingernails. It feels good. Been doing that a lot recently.


----------



## CNikki

Finally took down my Christmas tree which was supposed to have been done at least a week ago.


----------



## D'avjo

CNikki said:


> Finally took down my Christmas tree which was supposed to have been done at least a week ago.


I had a real one, so I got my mum to come round and do it as there would have been some hoovering to deal with too.

I convinced her there would be no way she would catch covid by completing this task, as I would watch her from the sofa, the other side of the room.


----------



## D'avjo

happy tonight, I saw the 566 London to Bournemouth train whilst driving over a bridge. 



Derek saw the exact train up in York whilst visiting the train museum. He was lost for words, and if you know Derek, it takes something special to shut him up, the crazy *******.


----------



## Orb

Going thorough some old DVD-Rs, seeing if there's anything interesting on them, copying the data to hard drive those that do, and chucking the ones that don't.


----------



## D'avjo

Found out my local tesco have reduced mens nivea roll on antiperspirant to £1 so saved myself 99p....gonna put that towards getting some special k cereal tomorrow which recently went up in the same tescos by 99p


----------



## Orb

Got a temp tattoo from Inkbox, trying one out to decide if I want to get a proper one. Unfortunately, I put it on upside-down. I realized after 5 minutes, took it off and re-applied but alas it looks more like a square-ish blob rather than an English lion.


----------



## D'avjo

Orb said:


> Got a temp tattoo from Inkbox, trying one out to decide if I want to get a proper one. Unfortunately, I put it on upside-down. I realized after 5 minutes, took it off and re-applied but alas it looks more like a square-ish blob rather than an English lion.


My mate has an Enlish lion tattoo on his back, between his shoulder blades and it looks really good. I wasn't a fan of Lions, George cross, bulldogs etc before , this was back early 90s and I thought the English footy hooligans who have these kind of tattoos made it a bit cheesey, in the same way chavvy English hooligan wannabies have now ruined CP Companty/Stone Island.

Anway,

I found 4 individual sour sweets in between the cushions on the sofea.....ate them one by one.


----------



## either/or

I'm stuck on hold with my health insurance company.


----------



## Orb

D'avjo said:


> My mate has an Enlish lion tattoo on his back, between his shoulder blades and it looks really good. I wasn't a fan of Lions, George cross, bulldogs etc before , this was back early 90s and I thought the English footy hooligans who have these kind of tattoos made it a bit cheesey, in the same way chavvy English hooligan wannabies have now ruined CP Companty/Stone Island.
> 
> Anway,
> 
> I found 4 individual sour sweets in between the cushions on the sofea.....ate them one by one.


Ah yeah, seen pictures of similar ones like you mentioned and they do look good. You're right about the thug image associated with certain English symbols like the lion and the flag of St. George - not as bad today maybe, although depends on the design/size/position. The temp one I got was one lion from the 3 Lions crest with a slight addition. Chest area, not to be that visible. Mainly because I live away from England and have wanted one to always remind me of my origins. Might try the vertical lion too, but am actually quite happy with this one. So, thinking in a few months will go for it properly.

I hope the sour sweets tasted ok lol

Dull and unexciting news of today. I edited someone else's blog entry per their request, so it's grammatically decent.


----------



## Fever Dream

I received a text from my clinic notifying me that they are going to schedule an appointment to get the covid vaccine sometime soon.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wondering if I should get my taxes done in person like I did last year. They scheduled me an appointment after I got done last time but it's such a hefty fee. Almost 200 dollars to get it done. I guess I'm allowed to cancel the appointment. I just know it was easier to do in person than on my phone. So I dont know what to do. It's in less than a month when my appointment is for it.


----------



## Myosr

.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I bought shampoo today.


----------



## Blue Dino

@Myosr

Those look awesome.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> Finally got a 100 views on a video on my newest YT channel. (well 111 atm) I guess I'm getting more views than subscribers, like the ratio is weird and this seems to happen on every YouTube channel I've ever made.


I have 10,000+ views on this video now. But I feel terrible today anyway.


----------



## SparklingWater

Persephone The Dread said:


> I have 10,000+ views on this video now. But I feel terrible today anyway.


That's actually really exciting. What kind of content do you make? (don't have to be specific if it's too personal.) How long have you been making videos?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SparklingWater said:


> That's actually really exciting. What kind of content do you make? (don't have to be specific if it's too personal.) How long have you been making videos?


Well I've made videos on/off for about 12 years on a few different channels (the old ones were mostly vlog/SA stuff or holiday/vacation videos,) but on this channel I started making gaming content about five months ago. A lot of it is hasn't really gotten any attention but the first video I uploaded randomly blew up over January because I guess YouTube started promoting it which is cool. I made another video on the same topic a week or so ago which has attracted quite a bit of attention (just over a thousand views so far,) and I'm working on another atm but it's going to take a little longer to get out. It's a very weird glitch that's close to unique (this game is infamous for being very broken at release leading to lots of weird/creepy issues but this one is kind of insane even compared to the average,) and it's given me some fun/interesting ideas for at least one more video but I guess the problem is my other content isn't getting much attention so this isn't something I'm going to be able to keep up long term I don't think. My record on YouTube for views on an older channel is about 98,000 so atm I'm mostly hoping to beat that at least.


----------



## Myosr

@Blue Dino

Thanks


----------



## harrison

Managed to replace the big fluorescent tubes in the kitchen because they'd blown. I hate not having the lights the way I like them.

My wife almost had a nervous breakdown (in my ear) when I told her I was going to do it myself because she knows I get dizzy but I'm afraid it had to be done.


----------



## trendyfool

Tonight I ran on the trail that goes past the imitation crab factory where I once worked for four days.


----------



## myprivateanxiety

I had a little plant/tree baby last night. It's cute enough to keep it.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

It's still too cold (of course British standards of cold would be laughed at in many other parts of the world. And people in Northern England/Scotland, where winters are usually colder, sometimes mock Southerners for being sensitive to cold) to wear a cotton jumper, which I prefer. Let alone one of my cardigans. So only thick pure acrylic jumpers will do.


----------



## Blue Dino

Some homeless lady that has been sleeping on the bench diagonal from home for months, she now has set up two tents around that bench surrounded by piles of junk. And one of those tents is a kitchen she made for cooking. I can smell her cooking every night now. Although she doesn't seem like she's crazy or bothers anyone. But reading local forums, a lot of neighbors are aggressively upset at this. Things are gonna boil over soon I think.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My mother has recently been complaining about how dry the air is in here (It is dry but the air is always dry in here in the Winter because we have forced air heat and that's what it does).

So, she was turning on the hot water in the bathroom sink and letting it run for hours until I noticed and told her she was wasting water and putting a lot of extra wear and tear on the water heater and so forth. So then I started noticing that she was boiling large pots of water on the stove for hours every day until all of our windows were fogged up. 

So I told her that probably wasn't good either, for multiple reasons, not the least of which was running a gas stove all day long in an enclosed space. Which almost caused a big argument.

So I told her I'd order a humidifier from Amazon if she'd use it. She said to wait and let her think about it. Several days later she came home from CVS with one of those warm steam vaporizers that boil water using electrodes that are immersed in the water reservoir. Which I didn't know that until I found a youtube video on it and it kinda freaked me out. I don't know how dangerous it actually is but it doesn't seem like a great idea to me. Anyway, the video revealed that model is very hard to clean. Which I told her that if she really wanted to use it to just use it and I'd take it apart and clean it every now and then but now she won't use it.

Anyway, now I am trying to talk her into just going simple and getting an ultrasonic humidifier. At least they're easy to clean. Most likely she will go back to running the sink for hours or boiling water for hours. 

Anyway, she's upset with me now because she thinks my objections to her methods were because it was her ideas when in actuality, I was just trying to help. And of course I don't particularly want carbon monoxide poisoning.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I notice people look at my hands a lot when I use hand gestures to talk for some reason. Makes me feel a tad weird. My boss looks at my hands when I move them while talking.


----------



## either/or

My oatmeal supplies are dwindling. If I don't buy more oatmeal soon, I'll be all out and will then proceed to starve to death until I'm dead. Then I'll really be screwed.


----------



## Orb

Today I picked up some things to buy (non essential) , looked at the line at the registers, put everything back and exited.


----------



## buggy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I notice people look at my hands a lot when I use hand gestures to talk for some reason. Makes me feel a tad weird. My boss looks at my hands when I move them while talking.


Lol, now I'm curious what kind of gestures you make with your hands



either/or said:


> My oatmeal supplies are dwindling. If I don't buy more oatmeal soon, I'll be all out and will then proceed to starve to death until I'm dead. Then I'll really be screwed.


Waking up withour my oatmeal breakfast is a surefire way to starg my day off in a really really bad way.

My news: my cat was staying put in his cat tube house so I picked it up and walked with it through the garden with the cat peeking out. He seemed to be having a grand old time. And so did the neighbors were they staring out of their top windows I'm sure.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@buggy Just normal hand gestures people do when they talk. I do it to make myself seem more confident aand cause it feels less awkward for me. But then makes me feel weird when people glance at my hands. lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @buggy Just normal hand gestures people do when they talk. I do it to make myself seem more confident aand cause it feels less awkward for me. But then makes me feel weird when people glance at my hands. lol


 At least you don't do the robot accordion player gestures that Trump uses. :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> At least you don't do the robot accordion player gestures that Trump uses. :lol


Ew. &#128530; Glad I don't. lmao


----------



## trendyfool

I bought running shoes online. They're supposed to get here on Thursday. These are the first shoes I've bought in almost eleven months.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got a beef stew stain on my work shirt. lmao


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I made an ad for my cymbals & put them on Facebook & a classifieds site


----------



## staticradio725

Canadian Brotha said:


> I made an ad for my cymbals & put them on Facebook & a classifieds site


Good freaking luck, mate. I've had the worst luck trying to sell things online in the past. Feels like howling into the void sometimes lol

I just made a Carnation chocolate breakfast shake for the first time in about ten years. Took me right back to that time in my life. Not that I wanted to go there, but still.


----------



## harrison

Still trying to collate this 101 part edition of Dickens from the 1870's. It's enough to drive anyone insane - and especially difficult when you have a dull headache after a day of mania the day before. 

I think it's time to put it back in the cupboard for a year or two.


----------



## Fixxer

So, I'm sitting home now and the phone rings. I know it's a private caller. It might be the government. I pick up the phone. Then.. I don't say anything to begin with and there I am hearing 2 people speak closely. That didn't feel too genuine and I listened to some of their whispering. I decided to eventually hang up the phone without saying a word. 

It was 4:50 P.M. - Anyway, spam calls are usually "unknown" callers or the number also shows up as the name, on the display when they call.
That is always kind of confusing, when these calls show up.


----------



## Orb

trendyfool said:


> I bought running shoes online. They're supposed to get here on Thursday. These are the first shoes I've bought in almost eleven months.


What kind did you get?


----------



## Orb

For today's relaxing work music listening, it was 'The Deepest Om' on YouTube that won out.


----------



## either/or

My TV just turned off. I had it on in the other room for some background noise. I think it turns off after like 60 mins if it doesn't detect movement in the room.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

staticradio725 said:


> Good freaking luck, mate. I've had the worst luck trying to sell things online in the past. Feels like howling into the void sometimes lol


 I don't sell online too often but when I have I've usually gotten a sale within a month if not sooner...depends what you're selling, but people tend to snap up deals on good used music gear quick though


----------



## staticradio725

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't sell online too often but when I have I've usually gotten a sale within a month if not sooner...depends what you're selling, but people tend to snap up deals on good used music gear quick though


I think it also depends on where you're trying to sell it. I spent months trying to sell my great aunt's antique china collection on Craigslist and eBay with no success. Ended up posting it to a local community forum specific to my town, and it was sold in 24 hours.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

staticradio725 said:


> I think it also depends on where you're trying to sell it. I spent months trying to sell my great aunt's antique china collection on Craigslist and eBay with no success. Ended up posting it to a local community forum specific to my town, and it was sold in 24 hours.


That too. I sell through facebook as well as a local classifieds forum


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got an ounce of Zombie Kush & ground up some


----------



## truant

The repair person showed up on Thursday to fix my washing machine and I finally got around to testing it today. It went through a complete cycle without leaking, so I moved my dryer back on top. Moving a dryer by yourself is not easy.


----------



## harrison

Actually having a coffee with no sugar in it at all. I seem to be able to drink coffee with little or no sugar but not tea.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just harvested a hair from my right nostril that is as thick and stiff as a pine needle. :serious:

(And no. I wasn't picking my nose. I saw it peeking out when I was brushing my teeth)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bathrooms at work have been getting worse. lol I saw period blood leaks on the floor and there was a puddle of piss on the floor and on the toilet seat. And of course the typical **** I see here and there. 😒


----------



## either/or

Just fixed my stuck deadbolt lock. Tried to fix it this morning but couldn't. I was going to call a locksmith tomorrow but decided to watch a couple YT vids on fixing locks and tried it again and this time I managed to unlock it. I still need to replace it eventually as I broke the key off in the lock but at least its not stuck anymore and I can open the door which is good enough for now. #smallvictories


----------



## blue2

Mother took a small bird (Robin) from one of her cats that took it inside & was playing with it, it was still alive so she put it in a box to see if it would live but alas it succumbed to its injuries... R. I. P 😢


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Bathrooms at work have been getting worse. lol I saw period blood leaks on the floor and there was a puddle of piss on the floor and on the toilet seat. And of course the typical **** I see here and there. &#128530;


 Hmmm. When I was working fast food, the women's restrooms were usually much cleaner. The only thing was that women tended to put dirty diapers in the trash cans and that pretty much made the whole place smell like sewage until we changed the trash. They would sometimes put the dirty diapers on the dining room trash cans too. Which you could smell from 10 feet away.


----------



## Crisigv

Just ordered from Amazon for the first time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hmmm. When I was working fast food, the women's restrooms were usually much cleaner. The only thing was that women tended to put dirty diapers in the trash cans and that pretty much made the whole place smell like sewage until we changed the trash. They would sometimes put the dirty diapers on the dining room trash cans too. Which you could smell from 10 feet away.


Yuck. &#129314; lol

The women's bathroom where I work used to mostly be clean but it's gotten worse. &#129314;


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I played Beyblade with my 6 year old nephew and i wont the little tournament we set up. But since all kids get a trophy these days, i let him believe he was the champion and his dragon beyblade was the strongest :lol


----------



## Famous

My doggo got bopped on the nose by a cat, drew blood...


----------



## alwaysrunning

Found a tenner in the street the other day, yaaay.


----------



## Orb

As I walked along the sidewalk, a bird that happened to be sitting a little ahead of me stood up, crapped, and walked off.

Also on the same walk, I saw a chicken cross the road. I was hoping at the end of its journey, the answer to one of the greatest questions in existence would present itself. But alas it did not.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I just used a hairdryer on a banana because my mum read that it makes brown bananas yellow again. It only made it browner, which is what I thought would happen.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

^ How did it taste? :lol


----------



## Famous

lol at the banana hack 


Yesterday I got the metalwork and bone graft surgery required for dental implants. Many years ago I fell off a train and smashed my two front teeth, I did have crowns, root canal treatment and also an apicoectomy over the years,
the surgey went fine, but I'm in a bit of mild pain now where the bone donation site is on my bottom jaw.


Ah well only a couple of months to heal then I get my new front teeth


----------



## Memories of Silence

WillYouStopDave said:


> ^ How did it taste? :lol


It went very brown and the skin started to leak, so I threw it out.  I think it would help ripen green bananas, but it doesn't unripen them.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I woke up late again.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I burned my arm last week and then decided to wait a few hours until it felt better before cleaning the jug of my milk frother. I went to use it today and some of the week-old milk was still in there, rotting. It smelled horrible and was going yellow and bubbly. I'll never forget about it again after that.


----------



## alwaysrunning

I had 39,000 messages in my inbox dating back to 2013. Today it is 35,758 slowly getting to clearing it up and unsubscribing to things.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> I burned my arm last week and then decided to wait a few hours until it felt better before cleaning the jug of my milk frother. I went to use it today and some of the week-old milk was still in there, rotting. It smelled horrible and was going yellow and bubbly. I'll never forget about it again after that.


Oh man, I remember when you told me about the milk :grin2:>


----------



## Myosr

The scale says I'm 67.5 but I feel more like 76.5 :con 
I've only been exercising for like 2 days? lol. I've been eating less for longer though. 
Problem is I'm skinny fat and it's disgusting. I think 50 of those 67 kilos are concentrated in just one spot :sigh

---

I finally went to a new doctor and I'm going to do some tests this week. If my hormone levels are okay, he says it can only be psychological. which doesn't really make sense to me, anything they can't explain is psychosomatic to doctors : /

---

[noquote]

My second paper got accepted. I guess I should be happy (I felt super low when the first one was rejected), but I'm kind of apathetic about my career in general at this point. But, yay, whatever. I think the only thing I'm happy for is that it was accepted without comments. Oh god I'd have hated having to rephrase paragraphs and do reposition figures and all that stupid c**p is so annoying.

[/noquote]

---

Tinder is addictive, and because I love to harm myself I got a plus account. (I realized later that there were different levels, but I'm not that gullible lol, and I'm not renewing). I think the best option is being seen only by people you swipe right, so you feel less exposed, brr.

---

wait why is this post positive? :con

let me see, oh, I'll probably get fired soon since I'm paying so little attention to my job these days. And some other random bad Murphy things will probably happen.

Oh,

_And ...._

^ I need to make my own lyrics video of this song! This upload is 240p -__- wtf
oh wait it was uploaded 2009 :') ok forgiven, random channel.

*likes video*


----------



## CNikki

Enjoyed the snow day by mostly staying indoors. Could have been more productive but at least it's a decent excuse to just try and relax.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Just bought the first nonstick pan I've ever used that actually doesn't stick. It was probably because I bought off brands before. And one of them was that green thing they sold on TV which did not work well at all. Maybe if I baby it, it will stay nonstick. So I'm finally catching up to the 80s.

Now if I could just find some stainless steel that isn't stained.


----------



## Replicante

I bit my cheek.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

In a cab downtown, heading home to the next errand


----------



## either/or

I have to go get my stupid car. I had to move it off the street cause of the storm. Now I have to go find it, hope it's still there, clean it off and drive it back. Feels like a tomorrow task.


----------



## MCHB

I pooped today!


*Kermit Flails*


^_^


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

A lady in front of me ran right through a red light today. I said "What the hell are you doing, lady? :wife" even though I was alone in my car. Except I didn't have a rolling pin to wave at her so I just glared at the back of her car as she drove away.


----------



## Fever Dream

MCHB said:


> I pooped today!
> 
> *Kermit Flails*
> 
> ^_^












YAAYYYY!!!

When I got out of bed this morning both of my knees popped.


----------



## Orb

Today I made it to the gold leagues of Pinball FX3


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The unexciting news is I stayed up until after 1 to do my taxes last night for like an hour and a half just to find out I had to pay 40 dollars to send it and I thought it was free cause it said I can file it for free. So my sister told me to try another website. I dont have as much experience as some people with this and I had to use my phone so I figured it would take way more than 20 minutes. My sister said it should only take 20 minutes but my phone takes a few minutes to load pages sometimes and I dont have as much experience as her. 

Good news is it was free on the one she recommended and I already sent it in. Didn't get back as much this year as the previous years but it's still a decent amount. Same amount the other website gave me. So I feel accomplished. 🤗


----------



## staticradio725

PurplePeopleEater said:


> The unexciting news is I stayed up until after 1 to do my taxes last night for like an hour and a half just to find out I had to pay 40 dollars to send it and I thought it was free cause it said I can file it for free. So my sister told me to try another website. I dont have as much experience as some people with this and I had to use my phone so I figured it would take way more than 20 minutes. My sister said it should only take 20 minutes but my phone takes a few minutes to load pages sometimes and I dont have as much experience as her.
> 
> Good news is it was free on the one she recommended and I already sent it in. Didn't get back as much this year as the previous years but it's still a decent amount. Same amount the other website gave me. So I feel accomplished. &#129303;


I feel that pain. I spent two hours yesterday evening logging every penny I made in 2020 and where it came from. I'm self-employed, so there's a lot of different sources of income to keep track of. Thank God I keep all my cashed checks after I scan them into my banking app, otherwise I never would have figured out where that mysterious $100 I randomly received in March came from.

I just bought a jar of Spanish peanuts. I thought they were going to be spicy. They were not spicy. They were just regular old peanuts. My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@staticradio725 Oh hell. That sounds tedious. The good thing about mine is all I have to do is just key in my w2 form and it's pretty straightforward from there. I filed mine from last year in person and my 2018 one online but someone told me back in January 2018 I didnt have to file my 2017 one which I found out was BS. It was my first one I got and I was dumb and naive and listened to them when they told me that. My sister texted me saying I could file my old one and I didn't know I could file an old one. Tried to find it in my room but to no avail. So I'll have to get another copy of it. I could get back even more for that one. Pretty sure my dumb self threw it away. &#128530;

I'm going to be embarrassed asking my boss for an old w2 form. lol But it can't hurt to. That extra money could be emergency money or money for my car.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Work is giving everyone Covid tests to do. I got it today and had a look at everything I need to do for it so that I don't make a mistake. So doing my first one tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Today I copied music files from flash drives to my uncle’s iphone cause he doesn’t know how


----------



## IcedOver

I filled up my second Sarku Japan Club Card with stamps and got my second free chicken teriyaki meal today (plus 54 cents for fried rice)!


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I took a nap.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I ate collard greens. But they're so good.


----------



## Replicante

I haven't played my guitar in months, now I'm playing it again, it is hurting my fingers. Harshly. It's beautiful.


----------



## Famous

It's 2 degrees centigrade and the wind is howling, there is sideways rain and I have to take the dog out.... I think I'll just put him out to the back yard.


----------



## Blue Dino

Constant flatulence, maybe from the broccoli.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

somehow I've cut one of my finger pads. Not sure how. Weird.


----------



## Myosr

Myosr said:


> The scale says I'm 67.5


Something's wrong with that scale, lol. I keep getting 1-2 kg errors.

Now it says I'm 66.5 - 67. I think it got as much as 68 at one point though :con

I think the lowest I've been in recent memory is 65 in 2018, so I'll just assume it's 66.5 now since it would mean I've just got 2 kilos to go. I feel like the first 5 kgs are sooooo easy to get rid of *, then things don't just become hard, just flat out impossible .__.

I'll be satisfied with my willpower once I see my ribcage though instead of foldable fat. I'll stop there. I'm not trusting that stupid scale.

Last night I was so hungry and kept resisting having supper, but I gave in at the end :sigh I said in the how many meals thread I mostly have 1.5 meals a day, and I feel like it's super accurate, lol. I have 3 meals every 2 days, that seems consistent + lots and lots of coffee. Also my weird interest in sugary stuff is gone and I'm back to my life long aversion to all things sugary (I have no idea what that was about. I wonder if it was because of the SSRI? do SSRIs make you crave sugar? I know they got me fatter though not sure why.)

I also looked at some older photos of mine where I assume I was even lower than 65 (don't remember), and my face looks really ugly (uglier anyway). If you have big teeth, you need to be careful not to get too thin, otherwise your mouth is .. well, let's just say your face looks weirder. I had really short hair then though, so maybe having shoulder-length hair makes my face artificially fatter? maybe. I'm obsessing too much over this crap. I guess I want to just get it out of my system before I'm like 40 and wondering if I could've ever looked any different. Also, I'm pretty sure I'm losing essential parts of my hair in the next 1-2 years, so might as well do this now.

--

* I have 2 modes of existence I guess. One where food is ew and walking is cool, and one where my soul is a potato in hibernation.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Slept until 11 am today. Dont remember the last time I slept that late.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My stomach just made a noise that sounded like a squeaky door opening slowly.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> My stomach just made a noise that sounded like a squeaky door opening slowly.


Perhaps you need more oil in your diet. Bottoms up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> Perhaps you need more oil in your diet. Bottoms up.


 Well, that would certainly lubricate things but would likely have a most unpleasant result. :serious:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve become addicted to online window shopping for music gear


----------



## Myosr

I trimmed my own hair, and ruined it (I think). 

I also documented the murderous operation for some reason. 

Not sure if I want to post these videos here. It's probably good for desensitization, but it's not I guess good practice to post too much personal stuff online I think.

I removed all the hair fluff on the sides, so if I make a pony tail it looks short. I can't fluff it up to cover my ears anymore though (wasn't really sure I liked that look or not, it doesn't work well for my age, but now I can't know for sure :roll ) .

Not sure why I did that. ughh, I could've gone to the hairdresser (barber, whatever term is used in English these days) but I needed to ask someone for a different one since the one I go to is very basic, and probably wouldn't know how to deal with longish hair and ruin it anyway. 

That's 6 months worth of hair destroyed (probably more like 9? 10? I don't know last time I trimmed it myself too). I left the back hair (?) though. Also, not sure if people can tell I did it myself. I tried to make it as symmetric as I could lol.

---

I know I'm officially obsessed with my hair. I'm self-aware. Don't judge. (Or do, lol, I can't stop you).


----------



## Memories of Silence

Almost all of the people on my recent visitors list here are using Invisible Mode. Only one of them isn't.


----------



## staticradio725

Myosr said:


> I trimmed my own hair, and ruined it (I think).
> 
> I also documented the murderous operation for some reason.
> 
> Not sure if I want to post these videos here. It's probably good for desensitization, but it's not I guess good practice to post too much personal stuff online I think.
> 
> I removed all the hair fluff on the sides, so if I make a pony tail it looks short. I can't fluff it up to cover my ears anymore though (wasn't really sure I liked that look or not, it doesn't work well for my age, but now I can't know for sure :roll ) .
> 
> Not sure why I did that. ughh, I could've gone to the hairdresser (barber, whatever term is used in English these days) but I needed to ask someone for a different one since the one I go to is very basic, and probably wouldn't know how to deal with longish hair and ruin it anyway.
> 
> That's 6 months worth of hair destroyed (probably more like 9? 10? I don't know last time I trimmed it myself too). I left the back hair (?) though. Also, not sure if people can tell I did it myself. I tried to make it as symmetric as I could lol.
> 
> ---
> 
> I know I'm officially obsessed with my hair. I'm self-aware. Don't judge. (Or do, lol, I can't stop you).


Oh my gosh, this brought back memories. I used to cut my own hair sometimes as a result of being poor and not being able to afford to go to a hairdresser. The process went: cut own hair, realize how awful it looks, go to hairdresser anyway, explain to hairdresser that I attempted to cut my own hair, deal with the inevitable shame. 
I quickly learned to just shell out the $20-25 and just get it done right the first time lol

I just cracked open a tub of cottage cheese. I don't care what anyone says, that stuff is amazing.


----------



## IcedOver

I recently did the Death Nut Challenge 2.0, but didn't film myself.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I woke up late again.


----------



## Myosr

@staticradio725

oh, hairdressers are pretty affordable where I am (~ 5$ maybe 10$ max), unless I want to go somewhere fancy which I never tried.

I remember when I was a child my mom used to give them a photo she had from some magazine when she had my hair cut because they used to ruin my hair as a child and she wanted me to have this very specific haircut for some reason. And I vaguely remember her arguing with some of them because they'd made some mistake or gave me a different haircut lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So my dad and I had to go to Costco earlier to pick up prescriptions (which was a mess because of the snow on the car and how much snow and ice and slush was on the roads). Anyway, I accidentally left something he bought in the car and had to go back out to get it about 20 minutes ago. 

Now to make it easier to understand how strange this seemed to me, you have to know it's dark and very cold here right now. So I went out the door and there's this very large man just standing there by the sidewalk. Just....standing there and kind of tottering around like maybe something was wrong with him or something. 

So I just stopped in my tracks a few feet from him and looked at him and he stood there and looked back. And I'm thinking to myself "What the hell is this? Is he gonna attack me or something? Why is he here?"

Eventually, I gave up trying to figure him out so walked around him on my way to the car. As I continued walking, I looked back and saw him throw a handful of salt onto the sidewalk and continue on his way tossing handfuls of salt here and there. :lol

I don't know. It just never happened before. I didn't even know they have people do that here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finally went through the tedious process of updating my art slideshow for Apple TV


----------



## copper

Just watched SUV get towed away that was parked in front of the house behind me. Can't park on the street in the winter at night. This is the third night they have done this. The cop must of finally drove by and seen it there. I was hoping the owner would come running out of the house getting in a fight with the tow driver but no luck. I am surprised the road grader didn't hit their vehicle with the back blade.


----------



## rabidfoxes

I have a butt muscle that started twitching the day before yesterday and it finally stopped today. I'd never had this happen before. I could feel it twitching if I put my hand on my butt, it's like it was disco dancing. The internet gave me lots of reasons including various nutrient deficiencies that I could obsess over if I wanted to. But maybe I'll go do some work instead.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I made peppermint, ginger, honey and lemon tea to try to help my allergies, and it's horrible. I'll have to force myself to drink the rest.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> I made peppermint, ginger, honey and lemon tea to try to help my allergies, and it's horrible. I'll have to force myself to drink the rest.


"makes you ginger and lemon tea"


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> "makes you ginger and lemon tea"


Aww, thanks.  I think the reason I didn't like it was that I don't like honey, and peppermint and ginger are probably not nice together.


----------



## either/or

I changed one of the functions in a formula in an excel spreadsheet we use at work to fix a problem we were having with it. Now it's calculating correctly. Totally saved the day, in a very dull way.


----------



## CNikki

I am anticipating for my dentist appointment for a cleaning tomorrow. Much needed.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I ate by myself at work today as usual cause I'm a nobody.


----------



## coeur_brise

I was gung ho on eating less carbs today but then I remembered I had a huge sub sandwich so I ate that for lunch instead of whatever I planned. And now I'm full of bread.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Does vacuuming the bathroom count? haha


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Does vacuuming the bathroom count? haha


Yes, because now everyone is going to think you have carpet in your bathroom, which is rare.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> Yes, because now everyone is going to think you have carpet in your bathroom, which is rare.


Haha, very funny  It was mostly the floor I was cleaning.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Working 6 days in a row starting tomorrow. 😭

Just hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## Memories of Silence

It is almost 3:00 AM, and there is an annoying, very loud and high-pitched continuous beeping sound in the house somewhere. It has been going for about 30-40 minutes and I think it is our smoke alarm with a dying battery. I tried getting it down with a grabber thing while wearing high heels, but I couldn't get it, and my mum slept through me trying to wake her up. I hope it stops soon.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> It is almost 3:00 AM, and there is an annoying, very loud and high-pitched continuous beeping sound in the house somewhere. It has been going for about 30-40 minutes and I think it is our smoke alarm with a dying battery. I tried getting it down with a grabber thing while wearing high heels, but I couldn't get it, and my mum slept through me trying to wake her up. I hope it stops soon.


That must have been annoying to deal with. My mum sleeps like yours, haha


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That must have been annoying to deal with. My mum sleeps like yours, haha


I thought it was my dad's sleep apnea machine to start with, so I checked on him and was going to wake him up if I had to.  It finally stopped about an hour after I posted that.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> I thought it was my dad's sleep apnea machine to start with, so I checked on him and was going to wake him up if I had to.  It finally stopped about an hour after I posted that.


Glad to hear it finally stopped annoying you


----------



## Replicante

I have a dentist appointment tomorrow.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got ink on my fingers at work today. Somehow the ink in the pen got all messed up. When I took the top off there was a string of ink coming off and that's how it got on my fingers. lol Weird.


----------



## Paul

You would think grocery shopping at 9am on a rainy morning would be safe. But no, the only checkout clerk in Target was so bored with the lack of business that he came out and actively intercepted me before I could get to self-checkout, ignoring my purposeful lack of eye contact, and forced me into his lane and into a conversation about everything I was buying (apparently he thinks the 25 cent ramen I bought is the greatest thing ever, and he required my advice on chip flavors).


----------



## Caduceus

Finally got the chest freezer I ordered on Black Friday. Time to go to Costco and stock up on freezer food.


----------



## harrison

I found something on ebay yesterday that should be in the Rare Book section at our State Library - and it cost me $2.99 (plus 4 dollars for postage) I can't believe how excited I am about this. Jee, I love ebay.


----------



## Orb

Today I discovered I have American Black Nightshade growing in my chives plant pot.


----------



## Cassie

My cat got super affectionate today and kissed my mouth so hard his teeth touched mine &#55358;&#56692; kinda freaked me out im not gonna lie 🤢


----------



## CNikki

Went to work with all the ice and snow. And it's still snowing.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I just wrote a shopping list for my parents and added "Dog food for Razz? I thought he needed a new bag." Now I'm wondering why I put my dog's name on it.  They're not going to read it and think "I wonder who the dog food is for."


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Had to scrub out my carpet in my car cause they had a few stains on them. Nothing that some dish soap and hot water on a rag can't do. Works like a charm. Now my car is extra clean. Too bad there's dirt on the ground where I live instead of gravel. 😒


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> I just wrote a shopping list for my parents and added "Dog food for Razz? I thought he needed a new bag." Now I'm wondering why I put my dog's name on it.  They're not going to read it and think "I wonder who the dog food is for."


They might think it's for you if there is no name on it, haha. I kid, I kid


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> They might think it's for you if there is no name on it, haha. I kid, I kid


I did used to eat dog biscuits sometimes for fun.  I stopped when they told me there is probably kangaroo, horse, camel and pets in them.

Dry dog food is very horrible. I'll never try that again.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> I did used to eat dog biscuits sometimes for fun.  I stopped when they told me there is probably kangaroo, horse, camel and pets in them.
> 
> Dry dog food is very horrible. I'll never try that again.


Now SAS will know how crazy you are mate.:grin2::kiss:


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Now SAS will know how crazy you are mate.:grin2::kiss:


Only you will know how crazy I am, mate. :kiss:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Excercising


----------



## Replicante

It's raining at last and I saw lightning in the sky. ****ing beautiful.


----------



## Fever Dream

I've been watching the first three Jurasic Park films off and on all afternoon. I guess that I have nothing better to do.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I worked a 10 hour shift today. Working an 8 hour shift tomorrow.


----------



## Blue Dino

Thought the neighbors from across moved, when I noticed they've been gone since mid January as I noticed I didn't hear the daily yelpy barking of their little Westie Terrier at my dog. Often times they have a barking contest. Saw them returned today unloading endless suitcases on their driveway. 6-7 week vacation, what a good life.  My dog instantly perked up when she saw them returned.


----------



## Famous

I'm switching from ADSL broadband to fibre broadband tomorrow...


----------



## johnfred01

The less news you watch, the better your mental health will be.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ground up & washed dishes


----------



## Memories of Silence

I broke my nail on a tape measure before, and I just found a little squashed, dead spider in my book.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> I broke my nail on a tape measure before, and I just found a little squashed, dead spider in my book.


Ouch! I hope that didn't hurt much "hugs"


----------



## Famous

I got my new fibre broadband, and the first thing I downloaded was Asian Dub Foundation - Access Denied, bangin'


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Had to drive my worker to work after I got off. At least she didnt live far and gave me 5 dollars in gas. Just don't like taking disrespectful, manipulative people to work. Other coworker was going to take her to work instead of me having to but of course he ended up going on break not long before so I had to use my GPS and hope I got to her house on time since she didnt want to get to work after 4. So I was freaking out a bit. I was at the wrong house and thought I wouldnt make it in time but all I had to do was make a right turn and her house was 2 houses down. Ugh.


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Ouch! I hope that didn't hurt much "hugs"


I thought my finger was bleeding, but there was no pain. Then I realised it was leftover red nail polish.  *hugs*


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> I broke my nail on a tape measure before, *and I just found a little squashed, dead spider in my book*.


Speaking of spiders - my wife called the other day in a bit of a panic because she'd almost put her hand in a spot where she saw a red-back spider. She said it was in the hose reel she had near the shed.

I had to make a couple of calls (poison centre) and do some research then get back to her. The girl at the poison centre said not to worry about them too much as she had them all around her house and hadn't been bitten yet. :O


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So I cant use spray deodorant or else it makes my armpits itchy. I must be allergic to it. Only happens when I use the spray kind. So I shaved my armpits cause I thought it would make the itchiness go away. It helped somewhat I guess. lol


----------



## Saeta

I started using roll-on deodorants years ago and my armpits haven't bothered me since.


----------



## johnfred01

The sun is going down tonight, but do not worry,. it'll be back by morning.


----------



## Fever Dream

I was about to cancel an order that I placed awhile back, but it finally shipped.


----------



## either/or

I had to drive to my office today to pick up a new laptop. The last time I was in the office before today was in August. And before that March 2020. It was kind of weird being in there after so long, it was a total ghost town.

The security guard is supposed to take your temperature and sign you in when you arrive but she didn't - she just sat there on her phone. I was just standing there waiting for her to do her job but she just didn't (do her job). Just sat there. I didn't bother to try and make her do her job. So I just went and did my thing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The usb extension cable I ordered works...it matters because the single cable 25ft ones I ordered & tried didn’t


----------



## Blue Dino

I just realize, I haven't seen that outdoor cat that use to frequent around the street for quite a long time now. I hope it's alive and well.


----------



## IcedOver

I got all my comic books put into two regular comics boxes that I bought specifically for that, so they're not just laying around in different boxes. I put DC first (a little over one quarter of my total comics), then Marvel (three quarters). I bought one smaller sized box that's about a foot and a half long, thinking that would hold all of them, but I had more comics than I thought, and quickly filled it. So I got another box, thinking I'd fill only half of it. I filled that too. I have some comics from when I was younger, but most of them are from the past two decades; I really only buy them when these big movies come out. I'm not a regular buyer. The only two comics I have that could have any real "value" money wise are The Amazing Spider-Man #299 and 300 which together constitute the first appearance of Venom. However, they're not in the best shape.


----------



## johnfred01

The sun melts the snow, the cold nights freezes it over.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I tried to look for Mars in the sky but to no avail. You're supposed to be able to see it all of this month but I had no luck. I'll probably look for it again tomorrow. 


Also heard a random trumpet noise earlier outside. lmao Random as hell.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Also heard a random trumpet noise earlier outside. lmao Random as hell.


 :lol

Maybe there's an elephant in your neighborhood somewhere.


----------



## Crisigv

I shredded a couple thousand sheets of paperwork today.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> Maybe there's an elephant in your neighborhood somewhere.


lmao Or someone was having a really fun night. :yes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I get my haircut in three days. Trust on this one, I need it.


----------



## Fever Dream

My new mouse arrived today. I like it, but it's extremely sensitive. I had to dial it back quite a bit.


----------



## Blue Dino

It was actually a good day today, I felt great physically and mentally for most of the day. I felt motivated. I haven't had these days in quite a while. But evening came, one "conversation" later, and just like that, it plunged into a horrible day. My mood soured. Stress refills my mind instantly into full capacity. All of the things I enjoyed doing and have been working on for the past several months, all became pointless. I really hate days like these.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> It was actually a good day today, I felt great physically and mentally for most of the day. I felt motivated. I haven't had these days in quite a while. But evening came, one "conversation" later, and just like that, it plunged into a horrible day. My mood soured. Stress refills my mind instantly into full capacity. All of the things I enjoyed doing and have been working on for the past several months, all became pointless. I really hate days like these.


Sorry to hear your day was spoiled like that - it's just horrible someone would do that.

I had a good day too. Got one of the car-share cars and went to an area I've never been to before. Found out about a couple of second-hand bookshops I didn't know about. Lots of people out and about here now and it was a lovely sunny day. Nice to be out again.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got a notice in the mail saying the lightbill is almost past due and I know I paid my share of it. So I guess the old man that's paying rent here either didnt pay it or the notice was just a mistake.But it was saying to still pay over 100 dollars for the lightbill. Either way I'm going to have to let him know today.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Got my haircut today. Felt good


----------



## CNikki

Had taken an Uber for the first time today. Okay, technically not the first if counting on hopping on with someone else who requested the ride. But I guess the first time in actually using their services today. Not as bad as I thought it'd be. Still iffy of ever taking one by myself if it came down to that.


----------



## thomasjune

On my way home I stopped and got me a steak and cheese sandwich. I enjoyed it and now I'm relaxing and doing nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fever Dream

I finally finished doing my taxes.


----------



## Orb

Today a 3 year old boy licked my leg, as I was standing on a trampoline.


----------



## Blue Dino

Late night screaming cat, been a very long time since I've heard it.


----------



## either/or

yay taxes are done I hate doing taxes


----------



## Orb

Today was the first time I had been in a Porsche. 'twas nice.


----------



## Famous

Some little spring has broken and fallen off my washing machine door handle, it's running a wash just now with no leaks, but I hope it opens up ok after the wash cycle....


----------



## Fever Dream

The place I order out from game me fourteen packets of ketchup. I really didn't even want one, but I'm hesitant to throw them away because it feels like a waste.


----------



## either/or

Got the dishwasher going cleaning my filthy, rotten, no-good dishes.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Fever Dream said:


> The place I order out from game me fourteen packets of ketchup. I really didn't even want one, but I'm hesitant to throw them away because it feels like a waste.


Some people put lemons outside with a "Free Lemons" sign. You could put your sauce outside with a "Free Sauce" sign. I'm sure someone would take them.


----------



## CNikki

I scheduled for my first COVID vaccination. I was hesitant but figured that with my current living conditions (being near children and technically elderly) it's legitimate enough to not feel too much like I'm wasting a shot that someone else could have had.


----------



## Fever Dream

silent memory said:


> some people put lemons outside with a "free lemons" sign. You could put your sauce outside with a "free sauce" sign. I'm sure someone would take them.


Free tomato syrup sampler packs!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Spring cleaning


----------



## Memories of Silence

I plugged our new modem in, then found out it won't change over to the new Internet company for another nine days and plugged the old one back in. The lights were all red and I couldn't get it to work, so I kept turning it on and off and pressing buttons for over two hours. Then I realised I needed to plug the yellow cable into the red outlet instead of the yellow one, which would have made more sense.

Then I thought I was making my coffee wrong, stopped the machine and used the extra milk for a very small cup of hot chocolate.

Then I put my pyjama pants on inside out. They can stay that way.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> I plugged our new modem in, then found out it won't change over to the new Internet company for another nine days and plugged the old one back in. The lights were all red and I couldn't get it to work, so I kept turning it on and off and pressing buttons for over two hours. Then I realised I needed to plug the yellow cable into the red outlet instead of the yellow one, which would have made more sense.


Those are fun to figure out sometimes, eh? Glad you got it working in the end! 



Silent Memory said:


> Then I thought I was making my coffee wrong, stopped the machine and used the extra milk for a very small cup of hot chocolate.
> 
> Then I put my pajama pants on inside out. They can stay that way.


Aww, your brain must have been tired from making the modem work. I kid I kid


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have an eye appointment early in the morning. Have to get up before 7 AM for the drive there and to be extra early. So I'll be going to sleep early.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

On the bus to work


----------



## Memories of Silence

I put peppermint oil on my neck to help get rid of a little headache I have, and now it's burning. I won't be doing that again.  At least it smells nice.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> I put peppermint oil on my neck to help get rid of a little headache I have, and now it's burning. I won't be doing that again.  At least it smells nice.


I hope it's gone by now. "hugs"


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I hope it's gone by now. "hugs"


Aww, thanks.  *hugs* It feels better now, and I think my nap helped.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm wearing a black shirt and I have a paint brush bristle stuck to my shirt near my shoulder. I keep seeing it in the mirror but I'm too lazy to invest the time into picking it off so I just keep putting it off and forgetting about it and then seeing it again in the mirror.


----------



## harrison

I was wondering why this yoghurt tasted a bit weird and then today I finally looked at the front of it properly and saw that it said "plant based." Made from almonds I think. It tastes pretty bloody terrible. I really need to be more careful about what I buy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

harrison said:


> I was wondering why this yoghurt tasted a bit weird and then today I finally looked at the front of it properly and saw that it said "plant based." Made from almonds I think. It tastes pretty bloody terrible. I really need to be more careful about what I buy.


 Most yogurt tastes terrible unless it is flavored and has a lot of sweetener in it. If I buy plain yogurt I often use it like I'd use sour cream. I imagine if you ate sour cream on it's own, it would taste a lot like plain greek yogurt.

Sour cream is probably cheaper so I don't usually buy it unless I need a fresh bacteria infusion.


----------



## harrison

WillYouStopDave said:


> Most yogurt tastes terrible unless it is flavored and has a lot of sweetener in it. If I buy plain yogurt I often use it like I'd use sour cream. I imagine if you ate sour cream on it's own, it would taste a lot like plain greek yogurt.
> 
> Sour cream is probably cheaper so I don't usually buy it unless I need a fresh bacteria infusion.


Yeah, I went through a phase a while ago where I was making banana smoothies - using plain greek yoghurt, honey and wheatgerm - but I got a bit tired of it. The honey and bananas really help with the flavour.

I found a greek yoghurt yesterday that has just a "hint" of strawberry in it. (that's what it says on the front anyway) It's not bad.

That vegan yoghurt was just on a whole new level though - yuck!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It is pretty nasty that one of my coworkers didn't wash her hands in the bathroom for even 5 seconds. 🤢


----------



## Shrinking_Violet

I have my next orthodontist appointment tomorrow morning. If all continues to go well, I should have only two months left of wearing Invisalign.


----------



## uziq

slept in too hard, although it was a nice respite because I haven't slept in in some weeks now


----------



## discopotato

Tomorrow is my 27th birthday.


----------



## harrison

discopotato said:


> Tomorrow is my 27th birthday.


Happy Birthday for tomorrow. 

I'm going to reuse this Birthday card - I'm very heavily into recycling. (already used it for @PurplePeopleEater and a couple of other people I think.

Same age as my son.


----------



## discopotato

harrison said:


> Happy Birthday for tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to reuse this Birthday card - I'm very heavily into recycling. (already used it for @PurplePeopleEater and a couple of other people I think.
> 
> Same age as my son.


haha good one! Thank you


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Have one of my two fillings to get done tomorrow afternoon, which should be nice to take care of.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My next door neighbours are noisily packing their metal moving truck at 2:30 AM. They did the same thing last night, and they had all day to do it.


----------



## truant

Finally got around to doing my taxes today. Ho boy, did I ever lose a lot of money last year. Guess I should start looking for a comfy curb to squat on.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Just told my crush I like her, she rejected me. Thought it was a good idea to alleviate my pain with some pot, got arrested for drug possession and did 24 h in jail. When I got out and was heading for my car a lighting struck me, which stopped my heart.

Woke up 12 hour later in the hospital, doctors told me they had to resuscitate for almost an hour and they thought I had almost 0 chances of being back from the dead, and that I'm very lucky that I did. So I though: ''wow, this is my lucky day indeed''. So I went to the lottery to buy some tickets and the next day booom !, I won the grand prize of 8 million dollars.

I was so happy and thought about my millionaire life and just couldn't believe it happened to me. I was so hyped and euphoric on my way to the bank that a car hit me as I was jumping with joy on the crosswalk to traverse the street. An ambulance came and they scooped me off the asphalt. The doctors told me I'm paralyzed from the neck down.

So that was my latest news guys.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Found some horseradish at the store that makes me feel like I have fire in my nose. That's the good stuff!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So I went to the post office and the lightbill finally came in. It's due tomorrow and it came in at the very last minute this time so I went to the ATM. At least I don't have to pay as much this month. I had a feeling that we weren't going to get it for some reason.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Scrapped my old car today and got a few hundred dollars for it. It was past time, but it was still bittersweet to watch it go. Now it's off to donate its organs to other cars in need. Really enjoying my new-used car.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

CoolLilChickadee said:


> Now it's off to donate its organs to other cars in need.


 

The bond between people and their stuff is a very interesting topic. It's so weird how when someone has something that has been with someone through all the times, they become somehow emotionally attached to it.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

WillYouStopDave said:


> The bond between people and their stuff is a very interesting topic. It's so weird how when someone has something that has been with someone through all the times, they become somehow emotionally attached to it.


Yeah, IDK. Intellectually, I'm very aware that it's a hunk of metal and glass and it's not, like, leaking crocodile tears from the headlights while melodramatic music swells as it's towed away. Still, we get attached. Humans are funny.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm actually starting to learn to appreciate electric shavers for what they are. I always used to get upset with how much they cost (I mean, you'd think you were literally buying a bar of gold. They have always been very expensive and still are) and what they promise and the fact that they don't actually give you a perfect shave.

But....if you use them every day and you don't demand perfection, they are useful to delay the inevitable fact of your having to use a blade. I bought a cheapo head shaving electric off Amazon about a year ago. I was (at first) underwhelmed by it because if you let the stubble grow for much more than a couple days, it clogs pretty fast and doesn't shave very well. But if you use it every day and you don't mind opening up the head and getting rid of the stubble every time or two, it's very convenient for head shaving. I especially hate to shave my head with a blade because I hate the way the water and soap and whatever I'm using to shave with streams down and gets all over my face and in my eyes. I just really don't much like to get wet.

So, last time I actually shaved my head with a blade was about a month ago and it is still smooth and I never have to think about hair. Last time I shaved my face was about two weeks ago because I have a nice Panasonic wet and dry I bought probably 7 years ago (It cost a small fortune but I guess it was worth it). It also doesn't work very well for a full shave if you go for more than a couple days. And it also pulls stubble out by the roots if you let it get too long and that really hurts bad (it's probably that the replacement heads are also very expensive and I've never replaced them but it is also just not meant to be used on 5 day beard growth). But....if you use it every day, it's good enough. Especially with wearing masks. Nobody is gonna notice you don't have a perfect shave if you're wearing a mask.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It sucks I'm forced to have to drive bullies home in my car every now and then. 😒


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Work went well today. I had to setup a new printer in the office, which was fun. Now I am finishing up my dinner before gaming and chatting with someone special soon. 🥰


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Went for a 14 mile bike ride today. Wind can make an otherwise lovely ride totally miserable. Oh well. Definitely got a workout, and plenty of nice days to come.


----------



## umhiloliobviouslyneedhelp

CoolLilChickadee said:


> Went for a 14 mile bike ride today. Wind can make an otherwise lovely ride totally miserable. Oh well. Definitely got a workout, and plenty of nice days to come.


on the other hand- me, im just sore from laying in my bed for two days and not getting up at all..


----------



## Famous

It's easter monday and we've got snow...


----------



## Blue Dino

I pet a neighbor's cat today on my walk. And then he/she let my dog lick its back.


----------



## heyJude

I filed my taxes today and did laundry. Adulting like a straight-up BAWS...well, kind of.


----------



## AvoidantGuy

I'm getting a moving pod tomorrow to pack away my stuff and will be moving shortly after. Maybe the second part seems exciting but I really don't even know how to feel about it anymore.


----------



## andy1984

I agreed to 3 days more work, which I dont really like but since I've not been working much at all for quite a while... but also I'm excited to finish early as it looks like were running out of crates haha. I'm sure new crates will arrive just to annoy me.


----------



## Blue Dino

On our evening run, I pet a white malamute that we often walked past, while my dog lick him/her butthole. Most times he/she is often behind a gate staring at us and I always wanted to pet it because it's a huge white floof.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I have this chronic issue with this room where I just have too much stuff in here and nowhere to put everything. I have finally (I think) started to find solutions to having a lot of little odds and ends laying around. I'm starting to buy those plastic rectangular food storage containers (The ones that are very long but not very tall and stack easily). That was the easiest and cheapest solition for my soldering kit. I did have it in a large repurposed protein powder jar but it was just too much of an odd sized object and took up a lot of room. I'm finding it works pretty well for lots of things like extra tools and electronic stuff. Less than $2 for one of them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Two slow cookers are full of roasts. I suppose I need to put garlic in there but I might not bother this time.


----------



## CWe

Planted some water plant seeds and patiently waiting for them to grow..... yay


----------



## sprinter

Got a Nielson ratings survey with two crisp new dollar bills in the mail a couple days ago. Filled it out and mailed it today and they say they will send me a $5 bill for sending it back. At least it was only a survey and not one of those log books like I got the last time, don't think I would have bothered with that again.


----------



## Blue Dino

Procrastinate as usual and still haven't done my taxes until now. Nearly half way done, I just learned they pushed the deadline back to mid May. I guess I will now get back to putting off to finish it a month later.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My hands keep going to sleep.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Memories of Silence said:


> My hands keep going to sleep.


Aww, I hope they wake up soon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Memories of Silence said:


> My hands keep going to sleep.


I hate when my whole arm goes to sleep when I lay on it in bed. I wake up and get all freaked out because it literally feels like it isn't even there for a while and then when the feeling starts coming back it hurts like crazy. Sometimes I spin myself around a couple of times to watch it flop around like an object.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Not exactly dull and unexiting (for me that is) but today I locked myself out of my bedroom. More accurately, I left the key to my bedroom in my bedroom. My dad and I were getting ready to go out. I have a spare key but it is....in the bedroom. Because I knew that my mother knew where it was when I had it outside of the bedroom and I don't trust her. 

Anyway, it was bound to happen eventually. It's a good thing I leave my window unlocked pretty much always. I had to cut my brand new screen I installed last year. Even after the screen was cut out and the window was open, it was still much harder to get in here than I ever thought it would be. I guess I'm pretty safe from criminals because if anyone much bigger than me tried to get in they'd make a hell of a lot of noise and knock things over and struggle to get in. 

At least I didn't have to destroy the lock.


----------



## Blue Dino

@*WillYouStopDave*
Does she have a history of going through your room when you weren't there?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I just ate vegetable soup and it tasted beautiful. 😢


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I just ate vegetable soup and it tasted beautiful. 😢


It's good. 😋


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> It's good. 😋


Yes, it is indeed. 😌


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coworker asked if he could borrow 28 dollars from me and I just said I dont use cash. lol I dont trust that and especially giving someone 28 dollars. That's too much to borrow. I only had like 13 dollars in cash anyways.


----------



## Citrine79

Only bought the items I needed at the store today and was not even tempted to impulse buy anything else.


----------



## either/or

I had to drive to three different gas stations to put air in my tires today. Stupid machines were out of order. So frustrating.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> I had to drive to three different gas stations to put air in my tires today. Stupid machines were out of order. So frustrating.


That sounds crappy.


----------



## either/or

^ yeah, it definitely sucked.

Another dull an unexciting news item from my life today: I'm moving 35,000 MP3s from my PC hard drive to my external drive thing. I needed to free up some space and haven't actually listened to them in ages since I just use streaming services now. It's been 2 hours and my PC is still copying them to the external drive. Still have 9,000 files left.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have to get an oil change soon. Got my last one in January.


----------



## andy1984

I went for a walk and ordered street food


----------



## MCHB

So there are these two Ravens that have been lurking my yard (both front and back) and it wasn't until I started watching them that it finally clicked! They were quite literally pulling worms out of the dirt in my lawn (some of which were upwards of 8" long!) They hop around and when they see a worm they grab it with their beak and quite literally yank it out of the ground!


----------



## Fever Dream

I finished cleaning my bathroom today. I might work on my kitchen tomorrow if I have the time and motivation.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just sneezed in mid-swig of coffee and had my sinuses douched with hot coffee.


----------



## Sainnot

I want to go home... I want to fast forward through 6 months of working hard every day to improve myself. But I can’t do that.


----------



## thomasjune

I just let my dog out to the yard so she could go pee.


----------



## Famous

My car, front left tyre has a slow puncture, and warning lights up on the dashboard. more money going out...


----------



## andy1984

hands were semi frozen cycling to work this morning. its surprisingly cold. guess it's full glove season already.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So glad the shower got fixed. 3 days is more than enough. lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got something from my workplace in the mail to go to some website to discover your anxiety type. Apparently, I'm a perfection seeker. Probably has something to do with past trauma and getting criticized in the workplace for every small, minor mistake. Then I tried to log on to the website for tips on how to control it and couldn't sign up. So I guess I'll be getting my log in information from my boss or something.


----------



## donistired

I have spent a very long amount of time in bed today. I took a walk. Drank some coffee. That is about it. Might make a hobby of staring at walls.


----------



## Fever Dream

I just finished up with all my classes for work. I really don't miss taking tests at all.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I got something from my workplace in the mail to go to some website to discover your anxiety type. Apparently, I'm a perfection seeker. Probably has something to do with past trauma and getting criticized in the workplace for every small, minor mistake. Then I tried to log on to the website for tips on how to control it and couldn't sign up. So I guess I'll be getting my log in information from my boss or something.


 That is odd. Did you tell them you have anxiety?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> That is odd. Did you tell them you have anxiety?


No, I never told them. There was a website that it told me to go on so I used that. Actually it says at the bottom of the paper that it's available for all full time employees. And there's an app I can download. So I guess all full time employees are getting it in the mail. lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve started riding my bike to work


----------



## Famous

It's the first of May, "Beltane", and there is a frost on the grass this morning.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I stubbed the holy living hell out of my toe a couple of days ago on the way into my room. Stubbed it on an exercise machine. When you stub your toe full force into something that's made of heavy steel, you won't forget it. The nail is pretty much black. part of the toe is solid purple. The whole toe looks a little crooked (probably broken). It pretty much hurt all day on the day it happened no matter what I was doing. It basically hurt because I was conscious. Yesterday when I woke up, the pain had subsided some and it was tolerable. It looks terrible right now but at least it isn't pulsating with pain.


----------



## umprince9

I made a phone call today to work on my anxiety.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Tuna isn't my favorite thing ever. But OTOH, it is pretty high on the scale of things that are supposed to be healthy so I buy it and eat it from time to time. So I made some with green beans and horseradish. It wasn't the most appetizing thing in the world but it wasn't terrible. I think it would probably be much more palatable with something like greek yogurt or maybe sour cream. I used to do the mayo thing with it but I realized most mayo has stuff in it that aggravates my health problems and so I stopped buying it.


----------



## truant

I was walking down the street today and a car drove past and the hubcap came off and rolled alongside me down the street for a bit before coming to a stop leaning against the curb.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I used superglue to stick the aerial socket back onto my main Freeview (UK digital OTA television) DVR box, yet again. Hope I don't ever manage to knock it off again! It's always nearly impossible to avoid the glue getting stuck to your hands, I don't like that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I stubbed the holy living hell out of my toe a couple of days ago on the way into my room. Stubbed it on an exercise machine. When you stub your toe full force into something that's made of heavy steel, you won't forget it. The nail is pretty much black. part of the toe is solid purple. The whole toe looks a little crooked (probably broken). It pretty much hurt all day on the day it happened no matter what I was doing. It basically hurt because I was conscious. Yesterday when I woke up, the pain had subsided some and it was tolerable. It looks terrible right now but at least it isn't pulsating with pain.


Ouch. 😖 That was a bad one. I've never broken a toe from getting it stubbed so that really sucks.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Saw a coworker crying in the bathroom and some other girl trying to calm her down standing next to her. Never seen a coworker cry before.


----------



## either/or

The trash barrel in my kitchen is starting to overflow. But trash day is right around the corner on Wed. So I don't want to put in a whole new trash bag just for 1 day. But I also don't want want the trash to overflow onto the floor. So I'm stuck in this crazy game of chicken with my damn trash barrel. I know I'm temping fate by not putting in a new one but hey that's how I roll.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bored & messing on my phone at work counting hours


----------



## Famous

Got my new front teeth(dental implants) today,


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have a Hershey bar sitting in the fridge calling my name but I accidentally bought the one with almonds in it and I hate almonds.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Famous said:


> Got my new front teeth(dental implants) today,


 Congrats. It must be horribly embarassing to lose your teeth. Especially the front ones. I think it was probably pretty common back in the day so maybe it wasn't as big of an issue but these days, people are expected to have them all in perfect condition so it is quite embarrassing if anything is even slightly less than expected.


----------



## Dissonance

God where do I begin? had some introspective thinking about how humans interact with one another. I just think a lot.


----------



## andy1984

my flatmates stole my mail again


----------



## Famous

WillYouStopDave said:


> Congrats. It must be horribly embarassing to lose your teeth. Especially the front ones. I think it was probably pretty common back in the day so maybe it wasn't as big of an issue but these days, people are expected to have them all in perfect condition so it is quite embarrassing if anything is even slightly less than expected.


well not so much embarassing as self dissapointing, I fell off a train when I was 17, thats what broke the teeth off, I got crowns so that made me look normal again, but forty years later the roots started to get infections, so extraction and implants or a plate was the only option for me, 
I had to spend a fair few bucks out of my modest savings on the implants. My new car money is gone...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Famous said:


> well not so much embarassing as self dissapointing, I fell off a train when I was 17, thats what broke the teeth off, I got crowns so that made me look normal again, but forty years later the roots started to get infections, so extraction and implants or a plate was the only option for me,
> I had to spend a fair few bucks out of my modest savings on the implants. My new car money is gone...


 Oh, OK. I guess I just assumed you had lost them somehow. I have had countless nightmares about losing mine (and not for nothing because my oral hygiene is not the best and haven't been to a dentist since the 90s). 

Still, at least you got it settled.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A grandaddy longleg got on my arm. 😂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

There was a dead, black spider on my cover. Funny place to find one dead. 😐


----------



## Fever Dream

I'm slowly getting things moved into my new apartment.


----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> I'm slowly getting things moved into my new apartment.


Oh nice new digs. Looks like it can fit a lot of furniture.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> Oh nice new digs. Looks like it can fit a lot of furniture.


It's a nice place, but there's just a little more space than I actually need. My one concern is that I'm constantly having to fend off rebel starfighters from making attack runs down into my trench. Thankfully the landlords put a grate over the exhaust port.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My sister still wants me to work at Amazon. But it seems like a super depressing place to work and they'll treat me like 50x worse there. Doesn't sound that worth it to me. I keep telling her they'll treat me like crap there but I guess she thinks I should work there. Idk. Just doesnt seem like something I could handle in the slightest. Haven't heard one good thing about it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> My sister still wants me to work at Amazon. But it seems like a super depressing place to work and they'll treat me like 50x worse there. Doesn't sound that worth it to me. I keep telling her they'll treat me like crap there but I guess she thinks I should work there. Idk. Just doesnt seem like something I could handle in the slightest. Haven't heard one good thing about it.


 Well, it seems like a lot of people do say they don't treat their workers well and there's probably more than a grain of truth to something you hear this often. Sometimes I wonder though. Do they mean that they treat their workers worse than anyone else or that they are such a huge and successful company that they could afford to treat their workers better than most companies do? It's hard to know without digging into it.

I am sure it is probably high pressure because of the tight tolerances of the type of business they do. I mean when someone orders something from Amazon, they expect a perfect experience every single time. So that's zillions of things all going on at the same time and every mistake matters. Like if someone doesn't get their package or it's a couple days late or something, the person most responsible will probably hear about it. But I don't know if it is really worse than anything else if you were to ignore the fact that it's Amazon and just look at it as a job that pays X amount.


----------



## Blue Dino

The commercial building just next to home that has been vacant for years, it's official finally. It's going to become a Starbucks and a Sonics. That should be very convenient. Although now I kind of worried about the traffic and street parking.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> The commercial building just next to home that has been vacant for years, it's official finally. It's going to become a Starbucks and a Sonics. That should be very convenient. Although now I kind of worried about the traffic and street parking.


 Will you be able to get on their wifi? I have always wondered if people who live near someplace that has it can get it too.


----------



## Blue Dino

Most of the Starbucks I've been to, I tend to be able to get their decent wifi anywhere maybe within 50 or so feet. McDonalds is usually even more. My home now, it's about maybe 100-200 ft from that vacant building. So I might possibly get a weak wifi signal perhaps, if it's like any other typical Starbucks wifi I've seen. But from what I notice lately, a lot of their wifi generally disconnects you after a certain time frame and you have to reconnect / re-login. 

I also wonder if I can also order from home and get the Sonics cashiers to just roller skate my order across the street to my front door. 😅


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, it seems like a lot of people do say they don't treat their workers well and there's probably more than a grain of truth to something you hear this often. Sometimes I wonder though. Do they mean that they treat their workers worse than anyone else or that they are such a huge and successful company that they could afford to treat their workers better than most companies do? It's hard to know without digging into it.
> 
> I am sure it is probably high pressure because of the tight tolerances of the type of business they do. I mean when someone orders something from Amazon, they expect a perfect experience every single time. So that's zillions of things all going on at the same time and every mistake matters. Like if someone doesn't get their package or it's a couple days late or something, the person most responsible will probably hear about it. But I don't know if it is really worse than anything else if you were to ignore the fact that it's Amazon and just look at it as a job that pays X amount.


Yea I hear bad things about having to piss in bottles and how if you make one mistake you'll get fired but no one is perfect and if that was the case there would always be new workers coming in or getting fired. So idk. Theres gotta be some truth with so many people saying bad things about it. I think it could be some of both as to why people say they treat their workers horribly. At least I did my research on whether I should work there or not. 

One reason I won't ever order from Amazon cause of how crummy the workers get treated. 😒


----------



## Fever Dream

*I'm still slowly making progress on getting moved over to my new place. I was hoping to be close to done by now, but I've been busy with work lately.*


----------



## andy1984

recovered 2/3 mail items. accepting the last one is just stolen (by neighbour). haven't been this angry over anything for a while, except dirty flatmates. keep posting about it lol. it was keeping me up at night. mostly over it. mostly.


----------



## Dissonance

Bill Gates is rejecting my advances, it might be because I'm a dude, but it still hurts. (I'm totally joking for those with double digit IQs)


----------



## Memories of Silence

I held a yellow ladybug for over an hour in the car yesterday. It was my little pet, and then I put it on a leaf outside when we got home after keeping it safe.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Work is getting piled on everyone at my job cause of the new changes. Maybe I'll get the hang of it but I legit thought about putting in my two weeks notice.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have a callus between my toes. 😒


----------



## Fever Dream

Out with the old, in with the new... furniture, that is.


----------



## Zatch

Another transaction stuck in hell. Hopefully doesn't take days like last time this happened. I got bills to pay _right now_.


----------



## Fever Dream

My new table and chairs set ended up being discontinued. The coffee table set wouldn't be available until August at the earliest. And the couch? In stock and ready, but since I had to replace everything thing else, that particular style of couch really didn't go with the new stuff. So what I'm saying is that ended up going with completely different furniture than what I had initially ordered.


----------



## Blue Dino

My little indoor chia herb garden is growing like crazy.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Not going to answer my mobile anymore if I don't recognise the number or it shows up unknown as lots of scams going around now. I got a call from "HMRC" again yesterday. 2 seconds of the recorded message played and I hung up.


----------



## Dissonance

I saw a book titled, The Fart In Our Stars


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

alwaysrunning said:


> Not going to answer my mobile anymore if I don't recognise the number or it shows up unknown as lots of scams going around now. I got a call from "HMRC" again yesterday. 2 seconds of the recorded message played and I hung up.


Yea, I never answer my phone for anyone I dont recognize. If it's not work I dont answer. Those are the only calls I get that I know of I was told to answer every phone call, which sounds like BS to begin with cause no one is going to answer every single phone call. Also I leave my phone on mute at home cause I dont want to bother people with it and I leave it off if I'm going in public. So I always have it on mute. 

Speaking of scams I hear there's rent scams going on around here. Someone here got scammed out of 1500. Another reason not to look for homes for rent.


----------



## Blue Dino

Lots of squirrels have been frequenting around the front yard, likely trying to get to the bird's nest on the front yard tree. I still remember often throw rocks and my sister having made slingshots from found tree branches to scare away the squirrels from getting at our apple and apricot trees.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I just ordered this, which should be interesting:


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> My little indoor chia herb garden is growing like crazy.







I'm guessing that you didn't buy that at Bradlees, Frank's, K-Mart, or Woolworth. Ch-Ch-Ch-Chia

I decided to hire a moving company to transfer all my stuff over. It's a lot easier on my back, and odds are that I wasn't going to find anyone to help me out. So that done.


----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> I'm guessing that you didn't buy that at Bradlees, Frank's, K-Mart, or Woolworth. Ch-Ch-Ch-Chia
> 
> I decided to hire a moving company to transfer all my stuff over. It's a lot easier on my back, and odds are that I wasn't going to find anyone to help me out. So that done.


Yeah it's growing out of control. I need Luke's gardening guidance.










Oh yes, moving company is worth it. It's gonna cost a lot more if you get yourself injured.


----------



## andy1984

got really wet today. had to wade through a knee high puddle to get to work


----------



## either/or

I bought a shower caddy thing for my shower to put my soap, shampoo etc. in. I am now completely satisfied with the organizational state of my shower. My life is a total mess but at least I got that shower situation under control.


----------



## Evo1114

Might have to remove the suet feeders from my yard because of these damn starlings. Problem is, I love the woodpeckers and nuthatches that visit when the starlings are not there.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I ate ribs today. They were delicious and messy. 😌


----------



## Memories of Silence

The volume button on the remote control for my TV won’t work, but all of the other buttons do. I’ve tried shaking it, using it upside down, hitting it and using it from different angles, but nothing helps so that I can turn it down.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Memories of Silence said:


> The volume button on the remote control for my TV won’t work, but all of the other buttons do. I’ve tried shaking it, using it upside down, hitting it and using it from different angles, but nothing helps so that I can turn it down.


It might need new batteries, or new buttons.  Try hitting it again (not really haha)


----------



## PenguinWings

I'd like to retry to make my poetry and short story book.


----------



## Blue Dino

I guess I will stick to my therapist appointment in a few hours. Although I am planning to stop once I got the analysis I needed from her. Her expertise seems more on marital areas. But she's the only one close by enough and cheap enough.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

It's raining.


----------



## Einstein's ghost.

Abandoned during my darkest hour, destined to roam this realm alone


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My connection on my phone has been like dial up the past few days. 😂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I guess I'll have to call customer service cause for some reason the website I'm trying to make an account on so I can pay my phone minutes every month wont load at all. I tried the app for 20 minutes and it didn't load and I tried the website and that didn't load either. Everything else loads on my phone. Its like the website is there just to load and nothing more. So odd. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Well, I guess I'll have to call customer service cause for some reason the website I'm trying to make an account on so I can pay my phone minutes every month wont load at all. I tried the app for 20 minutes and it didn't load and I tried the website and that didn't load either. Everything else loads on my phone. Its like the website is there just to load and nothing more. So odd. Doesn't make any sense.


Lol After five transfers to get help, it finally got done. 💀Took almost two hours.


----------



## alwaysrunning

For some reason I always think when people come up to talk to me I have done something wrong.
Saturday took the dog for a walk with my mum. I don't like just walking, you have to talk, so we did a litter pick whilst walking. Some guy came over to us and as soon as he said " do you do this often?" My thoughts were oh god I'm in trouble! haha. But he said he worked for the council and could get us a hoop that a bag goes around to make it easier if we wanted. I think my mind was thinking something like, you do know by doing this you're taking someone's job, lol. Last time we did it was last year  I just felt embarrased aswell. 

Another example a guy came up to me in my job and immediately my thought was he is going to say that I did something wrong etc but he just said have I met ... (someone new that had just started there).

And today my neighbour is talking to me about our shared balcony and immediately my inner thought was uh oh when she mentioned the word balcony haha


----------



## Dissonance

my ethernet cable is connected to my computer and it still says I'm disconnected, at least the internet works, although very slowly.


----------



## Greenmacaron

I went back to work today. It wasn't as bad as I expected


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So I get woken up after 2 AM in the morning on two hours of sleep to go drive an hour to South Carolina so the woman where I live can get her old man's vehicle cause apparently he had a warrant out on him and went to jail and was driving to get his grandson. Cops were there before he even got there. I was in a bad mood already having to get woken up then having to pick up his 16 year old grandson on top of this cause his mother was involved in some crazy drama. She seemed like she was sort of putting on an act when her son showed up at the house so we could get the vehicle for the other woman to drive it home. I guess his mother's bf was doing some crazy ****.

So I had to talk to him most of the way home. But he seems to care about his mother so it's his decision on that. I didnt want to just drive in complete silence. He seemed to think some of the stuff was funny but it would actually be horrifying. Got home and wanted to go to sleep as soon as I got home but nope. It took me like 2 hours. I have never had to be woken up in the morning like this EVER. Suffice to say, I got most of my sleep and feel better. But it's still a whole aggravation I had to deal with. I woke up like 5 hours later and didn't feel tired. This trailer park has less drama than some of these neighborhoods that aren't trailer parks. What the hell? shot. This year will be the death of me mentally. 💀 I hope I can recover next year.

I also hope I can find my own place by the end of this year. This on top of not getting the shower fixed is beyond me. I get in bizarre situations sometimes.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Had to take my coworker to work her shift today. But it was only worth it so I could get off in time and it's like 3 minutes away.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m gonna clip my nails


----------



## Blue Dino

Hard Bop jazz makes such great and soothing background tune that I don't really pay attention to but it's just there, especially late at night.


----------



## harrison

.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I was putting some stuff in my new shelf (and of course the shelf is above my bed because that's one of the few wall spaces that are left in my room. So that makes it fun to put stuff there).

So I was listening to music over bluetooth from my computer while I'm doing this. My keyboard was laying on my bed (because that's just where it always is) and I was moving a couple of folders from one place to another and I had to clear a spot so I tossed one of them onto my bed. Suddenly the music stops and I hear my PC fans stop and I look over and see that the computer appears to be "dead". I'm thinking "Oh god! That's just what I need right now! A dead computer!"

I did not immediately connect the action of having tossed the folder onto my bed with the fact that that action roughly coincided with the cessation of the sweet music. So I went over to the computer to get a closer look (because we all know that a computer that doesn't look like it's on from ten feet away will magically look like it's on from 3 feet away). And yes. The computer was most definitely not running.

So I crossed my fingers and pressed the power button and it started right up and the music came back on. So I'm thinking "WTF dude?". I start walking back to resume what I was doing and see that the corner of that folder is laying just on the keyboard and it must have hit exactly the right button to put the computer to sleep. This is my life. It could have hit any button but it had to hit that one. I guess I'm lucky it didn't somehow wipe my OS or something crazy like that.

Crisis averted.


----------



## Lisa

It is finally summer where I live.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

These new changes at work took me a couple weeks to get used to but I guess one of the changes is slightly better in a way. Something I don't have to do manually.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had to pop my hand cause it had a knot in it. Usually, it's in my wrist. Don't like it when that happens. Lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I just saw a mouse come in my room right before I go to bed. It was pretty big. Can't do anything about it now. It's late and everyone is sleeping. Must have something to do with the leak in the bathroom we had the other day. 😒 At least thats what I assume since we just had one a couple days ago. I put a cover right next to my door so it can't get through the space under it. Lol


----------



## Ai

I was finally able to log in today. The past few times I tried, it kept giving me some weird error and I gave up.


----------



## Greenmacaron

I'm sitting in my dressing gown drinking black coffee while posting on this forum.


----------



## coeur_brise

I guzzled lots of coffee and now cant sleep.


----------



## Famous

I dreamed of Grace Jones while having a nap, she was singing Slave To The Rhythm, and it made me cry.


----------



## Zatch

Delicious jerky caresses my taste buds.


----------



## Einstein's ghost.

I downloaded a mushroom app on my phone & saw a wild mushroom in a field so decided to try & identify it 

Said it was 89% sure it was edible but also had a green skull & crossbones warning & said schrooms have many poisonous lookalike  !! Well, that's no help at all 😔...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't think I get hungry as much as I used to. Seems like I've lost my appetite the past 3 or 4 months. I can eat one meal a day most days and not want anything else. So that's fine with me. Had a regular sized meal yesterday and didn't even feel like finishing a quarter of it. Usually, I'll eat the whole meal without leaving a bite left.


----------



## Blue Dino

Random fireworks have ramped up. A boom! every 30 seconds non-stop after sundown until 1-2am every night.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I spent half the night taking all three of my fans apart to clean all the dust out of them and lubricathe them. The part of the tower fan that I had superglued together like last year or something had broken again (I figured it wouldn't last and I had thought the fan was looking a little lopsided and kinda doing the old wobbly wobble if I looked really close. So I drilled a hole and used a new bolt and nut. That's what I shoulda done the first time I guess. They work better and are much quieter but man. I wish I hadn't waited until it was hot to work on the fans.

I kinda got lazy and didn't do everything with the tower fan I'd been planning to do. I meant to take the motor apart and see how it's insides were looking. I might take it apart again one day and finish that. Then again, I keep telling myself not to overdo things like that. Don't wanna break it trying to keep it from breaking. I'm so used to that fan existing I don't know what I'd do without it. I know it'd be hot as hell in here without it because of the refrigerator, the freezer and the PC. And also, our AC does a less than stellar job cooling the back rooms. Especially with the door shut.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Random fireworks have ramped up. A boom! every 30 seconds non-stop after sundown until 1-2am every night.


 Yeah. I was hearing them last night too. At first I thought it was gunshots. I hate them.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had to change my vacation time a day later cause of something that came up at work the first day of my vacation. 😒 At least I don't have to change it a whole week after the fact.


----------



## Dan the man

Bought my dad some scratch off lotto tickets for Father's Day.


----------



## Replicante

I procrastinated my classes today.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I have a bruise on my knee, and every time I see it, it is a different colour.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I could not finish most of my BBQ earlier so I'm eating it late. Lol Really, I don't even want it right now. I think I'll just save it for tomorrow.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Memories of Silence said:


> I have a bruise on my knee, and every time I see it, it is a different colour.


"kisses it better for you" 😘


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm not sure how I feel about AT&T yet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I ordered the wrong size custom kick drum head


----------



## rabidfoxes

My Baywatch shorts have finally arrived. I am half way to turning into Mitch Buchannon.


----------



## Blue Dino

There is some strange man standing across the intersection at the mall parking lot just shouting out loud gibberish with a megaphone at no one by himself in the middle of the late late night.


----------



## alwaysrunning

There is a film out at the cinema at the moment that from the trailer looks like it has some outstanding and incredibly powerful performances. This is a film that I would want to see on my own. But what will society think if you go to the cinema on your own haha. I was planning to go, outside of my local area so no one would know me. But that thought, what will people think, really brought down my mood. In my mind I am playing out the scenario and they are saying stuff to me and I am saying but I am not sociable etc etc I feel like I am always fighting people, always wanting to justify why I am like this. After that I just felt I just want to go to bed. But managed to stay awake the whole day yaaay. But jeez cinema prices are expensive; I don't want to buy the whole cinema haha


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So I went to look inside the trailer being offered to me abd the old man had his shirt off. Lol That was the random highlight of my day. I was smiling while he was talking but only because the situation was funny and a bit awkward...

Guess I'll actually be getting this one but it's a different one from the one I got offered a few days ago. Looks nice too.


----------



## Einstein's ghost.

Someone got me marjijuana for my birthday, I wanted to try it for the supposed medicinal purposes....🥴🚬.. so far it's not really doing anything, why do people smoke this ? Maybe I'm doing it wrong cause I don't smoke normally.. meh... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Paid the yard guy to plant some ****


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It was hot like hell at the carwash today. Now I'm getting something to drink.


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> "kisses it better for you" 😘


Aww, thanks. 😘


----------



## alwaysrunning

Recently there seems to be lots of bees on the ground; seeing at least one a day. I tried getting flowers for them but doesn't always seem to work, maybe that's it for them anyway. But I'm gonna take a little pot of sugar and a little pot of water and a lid from a jam jar so if I see one I can mix the water with sugar and put it on the lid and maybe help one of the lil guys out. I heard on the radio that they can actually drown if you put the liquid on a spoon for them, so won't put too much in the lid of the jar.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm currently eating a BLT. 😌


----------



## Quinzel87

donistired said:


> I am currently lying on my bed wishing I had the motivation to do something other than lie on my bed


There with ya.... was looking forward to going out somewhere buy plans changed. As much as i have SA, I don't feel like staying in all the time. For me, I have to get something done or go somewhere. I can't do nothing. But if I do go somewhere, as long as it's not with a group or where I'm expected to socialize.


----------



## Greenmacaron

Road was being dug up today so had to take a diversion. Took me bloody ages!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I went to two different places to check out apartments. One was over 900 a month and the other one was over 700 for 2 rooms. And the one for 1 bedroom had too many applicants. Ugh...


----------



## Blue Dino

A crow has been diving bombing the neighborhood yellow tabby cat on the tree outside home. They've been going at it for nearly an hour now. The non stop gawking from the crows and the screeching from the cat. Now 2 additional crows came as reinforcements and joined in. The cat is holding his ground well though.

- The crows are gone. The cat is chilling at the same spot in the sun. Winner 😼 .


----------



## either/or

Today I cut up a cantaloupe despite having absolutely no prior cantaloupe slicing experience whatsoever. And I feel like I did a pretty good job. I even got all the guts in the middle out. I guess I'm just a natural.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I already have sand on the floor carpets in my car. 😒


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I had to cancel plans the other day to go see my mother so I'll be seeing her next week. It's been over 3 months since I saw her cause she's been wanting me to go to the house. But this time she wants me to meet out in public so I don't have to see my dad.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Had a passive aggressive note at work from my worker with a smiley face at the end so I took the paper off the notebook and threw it away. Lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

An hour or so ago Windows 10 said it would be raining soon. It now says 'raining now.' Thanks Microsoft, but I can see out of my real Window that it is indeed chucking it down.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Seems like I'll have to work until the evening for awhile cause my worker is going to be out for however long. There's no telling. Even if it was for a good reason, she does not need any more days off. And I'm taking my vacation next week either way. It's quite obvious she doesn't want to work during my vacation. She's got to be off her meds again. 🙄

But oh well. I'll take the extra money I can get.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

One of the weird aspects of using "smart lights" on a daily basis is when they work perfectly for weeks and then one day you wake up and only one bulb (out of two in a lamp with two of them in a control group) is on even though you turned them off before you went to bed. I did have an issue with them where they became unpaired or something shortly after I first got them (and that was a royal PITA to fix) but ever since then it has been smooth sailing until I just now woke up and saw that. But after turning them off and back on again, they're now working normally again. I don't know. Maybe the power went out or something?


----------



## alwaysrunning

A guy I texted got my name wrong when he replied the other day. I was like when I see him I will correct, tell him in person. He replied to a message I sent today but still calling me the wrong name. It is close but still not right. I had that thought aw it doesn't matter. I have done this so much, had this thought so much in my life when things do actually bother me. Denial. I also felt like I don't know if I have the energy to say anything, like it is gonna cause problems lol. It is the way things are said as well. So I made a joke out of it. Like say his name was John I said something like thanks Joan. I told him I was kidding but said the name he is using for me is not my name and mentioned a thing people associate with my name to help him remember.


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies

Mowed my lawn the other day & strimmed the weeds around the verge's & stenghtened up the rickety fence, man is it looking sweet 😘


----------



## harrison

It's just crazy how valuable some of the harry Potter books are becoming. Even the cheap paperbacks from years ago can be worth a lot. And one or two that I've had in the past are now incredibly rare and worth about 10 grand. I should have kept one.


----------



## andy1984

i got a sore back from just using the soft mattress as a sofa and still sleeping on the floor. so got rid of it again today. 

windows slow down (probably on purpose because windows 11 is coming lol) solved with manjaro replacement. usual wifi driver problems that made me stick with windows was very easy to fix this time. everything is running super smoothly 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Blue Dino

I had to do some coordination work with someone today from a company we are partnering up in a project with. Her first name is Bumble. It's obviously an english name she gave herself. No way that is her birth name. I was tempted to do a video meeting with her just to see if she's wearing a shirt with yellow/black stripes. Browsing our inquiry records my other coworkers had with them, I also found out they have a project manager whose first name is Milky and a coordinator staff whose name is Yandex. I hope for their sake he isn't a russian sleeper spy.


----------



## harrison

I went to the city earlier today and almost got run over by a couple of those little bike delivery people. Those bikes they ride are very quiet - you can hardly hear them. Lucky I looked.


----------



## Greenmacaron

I have a job interview next week and I'm crapping myself. Part of me wants the job, another part of me feels like I was pressured to apply for the job, another part of me is thinking just stick it out for the year and the last part of me is saying you don't really want to work in this sector do you?

Dull and unexciting news as always.


----------



## extremly

i snatched a copy of the last volume of a book series i am reading for 7 bucks. The lowest I have seen them go is usually 22 dollars


----------



## coeur_brise

My sinuses are clearing up. This is actually an exciting new development that will be felt for many hours.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It sucks that my gums can get sore from toothpastes I use. I had it so bad today I couldn't hardly open my mouth to eat without my gums in the back top part on the left side of my mouth hurting. Its only been this bad like once or twice. I'm definitely allergic to ingredients in some toothpaste. This has been going on for years. Doesn't happen all the time but happens enough to where it's annoying. 😒So I'm going to have to get a different kind. And I like this toothpaste I've been getting too cause it can leave your breath extra fresh all day until you eat something.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It sucks that my gums can get sore from toothpastes I use. I had it so bad today I couldn't hardly open my mouth to eat without my gums in the back top part on the left side of my mouth hurting. Its only been this bad like once or twice. I'm definitely allergic to ingredients in some toothpaste. This has been going on for years. Doesn't happen all the time but happens enough to where it's annoying. 😒So I'm going to have to get a different kind. And I like this toothpaste I've been getting too cause it can leave your breath extra fresh all day until you eat something.


I believe that I'm allergic to the metal that fingernail clippers are made of. For as long as I can remember, I have had an issue where my nose itches horribly every single time I clip my fingernails or toenails. I'm talking as far back as 5 years old. I remember it even then.

For a while, I thought maybe I'm allergic to something in the nails that is only exposed when they have been clipped but it makes no sense to me that I could be allergic to my own body. I'm also not sure how I could be allergic to the metal in clippers since (as far as I know) it's nothing special. I think it's just plain old stainless steel and my nose doesn't itch when I handle any other metals. Very odd.


----------



## Famous

I met a couple(man and woman) whilst out walking my dog, they started talking about a woman who had commited suicide close to the spot where we were at the railway line, then they started asking me about my health, I said I was troubled by anxiety, they said "oh well" and then "see you later", I got this bad feeling that they were conspiring against me...


----------



## alwaysrunning

I placed my trainers out on my balcony to dry out ( Saturday I was volunteering in the woods and got drenched; seriously squelchy trainers) and have been on here reading people's posts etc and only just noticed it is raining outside so my trainers ain't getting any drier, duh haha


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I believe that I'm allergic to the metal that fingernail clippers are made of. For as long as I can remember, I have had an issue where my nose itches horribly every single time I clip my fingernails or toenails. I'm talking as far back as 5 years old. I remember it even then.
> 
> For a while, I thought maybe I'm allergic to something in the nails that is only exposed when they have been clipped but it makes no sense to me that I could be allergic to my own body. I'm also not sure how I could be allergic to the metal in clippers since (as far as I know) it's nothing special. I think it's just plain old stainless steel and my nose doesn't itch when I handle any other metals. Very odd.


Yea, that would be weird if you're allergic to something in your nails after being clipped off unless you're allergic to stuff that gets under your nails. But that doesn't make much sense, either. I looked up toenail clipper allergy and it gave me nothing but I did a quick Google search on stainless steel allergy and got some searches. It also says it's rare to be allergic to it. But it must be the stainless steel if it happens everytime and especially for that long.

My gum isn't as sore anymore. Lol If I remember correctly, I think the toothpaste with baking soda is better for my teeth so I'll use that from now on. Went ahead and got some even though I still have some toothpaste in my other tube. A toothpaste allergy sucks. Lol Maybe that's why I've been getting canker sores out of nowhere all this time, too. Although, I haven't had a canker sore in months. But all of a sudden my gum gets sore to the point I could barely open my mouth. Then other times it just feels like it burns. 😖 I'd rather have small cuts on my hands than any type of pain in my mouth. I can tolerate small cuts just fine but canker sores and sore gums...nope. Haha. I notice the pain usually occurs after brushing my teeth. So good thing I got a different brand.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It just never ends. I have been telling my parents the battery in the one car dies if you arm the alarm. I don't know why but it just does. It will just about kill it in one night. I replaced that battery a couple years ago and have been vigilant about no one arming the alarm ever since and slapping it on a maintainer if I know the car won't be driven for a while. The battery has performed flawlessly........until now.

I get up today and my dad tells me the battery in the car is completely dead and that "it won't do nothin". (which I guess is his way of saying "it's completely dead!" twice as if he can't believe it actually happened.

So right away, I suspect that he has been forgetting and arming the alarm because I found it armed the other day and reminded him about it.

So I go out there and sure enough, dead, dead, dead. Even the clock doesn't work. So I knew it probably wasn't the alarm because although the alarm usually will make it go pretty low, it doesn't completely kill it like that. I get the jump starter out and start the car and take it for a drive so it can build up some charge.

The whole time I'm driving I'm wondering just how this happened. Finally, it dawns on me that my dad probably pushed the map light button with the back of his hand while putting up the sun visor, as he has done too many times to count (and killed several batteries doing just that). So I look and sure enough, the map light was on.

And the part that gets me is my mother has reminded him to always check the lights a zillion times over the years because she knows how many times he's done it and he still keeps doing it!

So now they're gonna have to get yet another battery.

So I parked it in the garage and hooked it up to the charger but I sure don't like the idea of relying on a battery that's been completely hammered like that. That's 100 bucks down the toilet easily.

And then, after that was done, I was getting ready to get out of the car and heard a crunch when I pulled the handle. I know that sound. This car has flimsy plastic handles that break easily as it is and the doors lock automatically when you're driving. So my dad will go to get out of the car and just yank the hell out of the handle. He's broken the same handle at least 5 times. Fortunately, I ordered extras the last time I had to fix it.

And also, the window on that side barely works because he broke the handle once when he was driving it as a work car and my mother was too cheap to fix it so they would just roll the window down every time and reach out the window and open the door from the outside and then roll it back up. I wonder why the window barely works?


----------



## Karoshka7

Nodding out at computer rn...reading other ppl's depressing posts..._nod*nod_ face smash to keyboard coming soon


----------



## Memories of Silence

I pierced my own ears today. 🙂 I don’t think it hurt as much as when other people do it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So the condo association people sent this aggressive "notice" letter out to all the people who live here in which they complained about various (minor) things people who live here are doing wrong, such as having shoes outside their doors and their window screens being in bad shape or missing. Which I agree there are some terrible looking windows here. I mean, when your window screens are tore all to hell and they have been that way for years, that looks like hell. There are also people whose front blinds are all messed up with missing and bent pieces and so forth. That does look bad.

Anyway, two of our front screens have been missing for years because we accidentally tore one of them a few years ago and my mother didn't want to replace them so I took them out and put them in storage rather than have them there looking like crap.

So we had to go buy the screen material to redo the front two that were missing. Thing is I just did the other two a couple of years ago and I remember the agony of 45 year old slug crawling around on the floor fighting with window screens because floor was the only large, flat surface we have. So I knew what I was in for but it still sucked. Now the two screens on the one side are much darker than the ones on the other side and I'll probably have to do the other ones too so it isn't so noticeable. My luck I'll get them all done and the association people will complain because they're darker than most other people's.

Oh. They also made sure to point out that people who live here are only allowed to have two cars (and one of them MUST BE kept in the garage) even though there are lots of open spaces marked for visitors. Apparently, nonexistent visitors are VIPs and the people who actually live here aren't. So you just plain can't have more than two cars if you live here. What the actual hell is that?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Back to work in 2 more days after today. I don't want to go back. Lol I'll probably have post vacation depression for awhile. I don't even think that's really a thing. But I'll get used to going back anyways.


----------



## Famous

I saw some dolphins in the sea today, and some fresh cut bales of hay in a field overlooking the sea. Great views! and I never took my camera, typical...


----------



## either/or

I posted on SAS today.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> I posted on SAS today.


What a coincidence. I did too. 😃


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, surprisingly, the car battery seems to be OK. At least for now. But it's warm so if it's ever going to not do what a battery should, it will be when it gets cold.


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> What a coincidence. I did too. 😃


OMG twinsies!


----------



## Blue Dino

Looking at the amount of dog food in the container, I deduced that my EDM junkie girlfriend/boyfriend housemates I left in charge to feed my dog (which they agreed to), they probably only fed her 1 or 2 small meals between day 1 to day 4. And then they left for a planned vacation without telling me they were going to one. So day 5 - 6 she didn't eat at all as it was an empty house in those days. Day 7 my vietnamese housemate came back from her vacation and she said my dog looked completely starved and in distress so she fed her instantly. She wrecked the kitchen cupboards looking for food. Amazing she didn't wrecked the living room. The boyfriend housemate also left his nice headphones there and I was disappointed she didn't chew those up too. What's worse is they have their own dog too, so it's not like they would've forgotten to feed my dog if they're feeding theirs. So it was outright laziness and selfishness in their part. Even though we fed and walked their dog whenever they are away.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> OMG twinsies!


----------



## Starcut83

Today was a good day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finally washed the dishes


----------



## Famous

I cleaned the kitchen sink and draing board today, bleach and detergent, ugh....


----------



## BossPH

The weeds in my lawn are outpacing my ability to remove them....


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So I'm not sure yet if I should take this trailer or not. This woman in the trailerpark offered me 1200 for a trailer and I actually got to look inside but the trailer needs work done to it. I checked to see if the toilet and shower work and they do. Didn't think to check the stove so that didn't completely go how I wanted it to. The trailer looked dirty but she said she was going to get it cleaned up tomorrow before I pay for it. So I hope she keeps her word. I'm still going to assume something isn't going to go as planned. The door was written on with marker by these two men staying there so like wtf. Lol I'll just paint over that I guess. All it needs is some work done to it. She said she would help fix up the kitchen floor. It was fine but just needed work. I just dont see anyone doing all that unless its for their own self. So best to assume I'll have to work on everything. The other trailer I looked at was so much better cause everything was already in it. But I knew that one was too good for me to get. There were so many dishes piled up in the sink so that was slightly gross. It didn't look like a hoarder's house but it looked like it was getting there with the dishes. Nothing wrong with hoarders cause they're mentally unwell. Just icky to see dishes piled up there. I told her I have the money for it but that she'll have to get those two men to clean it up before I pay her. That is if nothing goes wrong and she doesn't end up pulling a "Hey, I can't give it to you cause something went wrong." 😒

A homeless person would love to have that place so I think I should take it this time but I don't just need to get anything that gets offered to me either. I really want to move out before that guy moves here cause the current trailer I'm staying in will get crowded in like less than two weeks. 😬 My SA/autism won't be comfortable with that. Decisions decisions...


----------



## thomasjune

I brought a new weedwacker this past weekend and finally used it today.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

I just finished eating a big pie all bye myself, because I am a pig. It is supposed to serve 4 people but yolo. And I will finish the night off by watching an anime called Assasination Classroom.


----------



## strange_world

I spent some time on the family allotment garden. I suck and don't know how to grow anything. I'm mostly just there to help out my Dad with the weeding and heavy lifting. He's a bit older now and has a bad back. So now I've dug space for a herb garden. Soon I'll have bunches of home grown herbs to go in my pies and other stuff. First time I've attempted to grow anything. 

I've given up video games today. I uninstalled all my games and Steam. This is the worst habit I've given up since smoking. I used to waste hours of my life on computer games.

I also ordered a library card on the internet. I'm not sure how much I'll use it but borrowing some books on art appeals to me.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My computer was on 99% about 20 minutes ago, and now it is on 100% without being charged. That always happens on this one, and I don't know why.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tomorrow the dryer I ordered is being delivered


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I've been working so much overtime that I was so tired and forgot my clothes were done in the washing machine until I woke up an hour before work. My clothes just barely had enough time to get dry to the point where my pants were a little damp. I waa in such a rush I broke my fingernail off. Too much overtime is no fun. :/ And I have no backup at work. But the overtime won't last forever so I should just take it while I can. I don't see how people work 7 days a week cause you have to have time to get stuff done. 6 days is okay but id rather just work 5. And there's no telling when my worker is coming back to work. I was told the 4th of next month. Now I'm being told it might be after the 4th. Both a good and a bad thing. I have mixed feelings about overtime cause I like my free time and being able to get stuff done outside of work. And being forgetful cause you work too much sucks.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There were two stamps from Christmas 1992 on the envelope I got today. 🙂


----------



## Greenmacaron

I have a crush on a guy that works in the new coffee house I visited today. Don't know why I like geek chic and guys in glasses. He's probably 10 years younger than me which is depressing..


----------



## Socialmisfits

Memories of Silence said:


> My computer was on 99% about 20 minutes ago, and now it is on 100% without being charged. That always happens on this one, and I don't know why.


You emit energy. You can probably also start a car just by thinking about it lol


----------



## Socialmisfits

I had my second jab today. Head ache time


----------



## Memories of Silence

Socialmisfits said:


> You emit energy. You can probably also start a car just by thinking about it lol


My mum has a digital radio, and sometimes I can make it stop by putting my hand in front of it. 🙂


----------



## Socialmisfits

Memories of Silence said:


> My mum has a digital radio, and sometimes I can make it stop by putting my hand in front of it. 🙂


It would be even better if you could make it play better music!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

There was some super loud thunder this morning. It kept me up for awhile. Lol Haven't heard loud thunder like that in a good minute.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Getting my hair cut next week. Should be fun since it's long overdue.


----------



## Starcut83

One of my poems was selected to be published for a calendar at this place I go to. There are several centers and thousands of members and I only had a chance of being selected. Though not all of the members entered anything but I think it's kinda cool.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

One thing I don't like about laying down in my car during my break is I don't feel like getting back up to go into work. Lol This overtime is making me just a bit tired. Haha.


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies

I like how I get a job so easy because I can drive 🥳... Everyone be like be my wheelman bro


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Sorry wrong thread for that kind of thing, but I don't know how or if the mods can move individual posts from one thread to another, any more. It was easy with the old forum software!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My face been looking like a tomato from the heat. 😒


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm craving a smoothie. I could drink like 3 of them right now. I need to get a blender and just buy some bananas and strawberries or something.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m gonna rearrange my room to the original configuration I had


----------



## alwaysrunning

After I read an article that Macky put about a lady suffering terribly because her upstairs neighbours we so noisy I went to get some carpet just incase as I have wooden flooring. Was bringing it back by balancing it on the handlebars and saddle of my bicycle. It was wrapped in black bin liners as was gonna rain that day. Got a few strange looks as I walked through town. Maybe they thought I was transporting a dead body around lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I cooked grits for supper. Lol 

Grits, applesauce, and pudding. Food that you eat but feels like you're drinking it. 🤣


----------



## Starcut83

There's a music group at this place I go to. I have an old guitar I barely played in my teens but the group inspired me to learn how to play it. I signed up to a site for online guitar lessons...this is pretty cool, I can go in and play with a group of people every week now, they have guitars, bass, drums, keyboards, tambourines...I feel so inspired...my fingers hurt like hell though!


----------



## Blue Dino

Just found out one of my cousin's husband is actually first cousins with a currently semi-well known tv/movie celebrity. He used to starred in a tv show that I have followed for many years. He was also the lead of one of my favorite indie movies this past year. And they're close enough where he has his actual phone number on his phone contacts and they text each other here and there. Nearly everyone in the extended family that knows about that actor, knew about this for a very long time now, except for me. And they were all shocked that I never knew this entire time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve been cabbing to & from work all week cause I ****ed up the rear brakes on my bike


----------



## Citrine79

Changed my avatar today for the first time in awhile.


----------



## Mango__

I recognised someone from here on Reddit and I got all excited and messaged them saying hey.


And then I saw their penis on there too... Was a real nice penis though. Good physique, nice tip.


----------



## Sainnot

Work today is gonna be so awful. There’s too much to do today I can’t get it all done and my coworkers are useless.

I just want to go home rn... or maybe I should just quit I have enough money to live a couple years without working.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Made it late for inventory at work. I rushed like a maniac to get it done. Thought I had to come in at my regular time but now I have to be two hours early for it. At least it's only once a month. Thing that sucks about it is that's 2 extra hours gone from my paycheck. Lol Oh well. I got to stay in bed for awhile.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lap desk + backlit bluetooth keyboard/mouse + monitor mirroring = TV as PC from the comfort of the recliner, or work from the regular desk without adjusting anything, it’s all seamless & fully integrated


----------



## alwaysrunning

Starcut83 said:


> One of my poems was selected to be published for a calendar at this place I go to. There are several centers and thousands of members and I only had a chance of being selected. Though not all of the members entered anything but I think it's kinda cool.


That's fantastic 👍👍👍


----------



## alwaysrunning

I keep getting fruit flies. I shoot one down with vinegar then squish it in a paper towel, hate doing this, only for another to appear, then another, then another.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Something bothered me on Tuesday at a place I have been going to for over 20 years. They've not done this thing before. Then I was thinking how can I phrase what I want to say or maybe just not say anything and just stop going there. So I just called up and said to the guy on the phone id like to make a request. He was so, so nice he asked what is your request? I decided to say something because I am going to stop going there for sure if what they did on Tuesday is now what they're going to do from now on. So it doesn't matter if I say something or not.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I wouldnt really put this in dull and unexciting necessarily but the woman at the post office asked me if I heard what the lady said that she was dealing with. I said no I wasn't paying attention. Lol So I wanted to know what she said since she asked me. Figured it would be something pretty interesting but I guess it was very mildly interesting. She told me she was giving some kind of package that she had to Mark Wahlberg and his family. Lol I just said that's pretty cool. But it was kind of eh to me. Still more interesting than some things I suppose. Especially since I usually go to the post office, get my packages and go home. 😂 Me personally, I wouldn't give anything to a celebrity. It must've been something important. Who knows?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

alwaysrunning said:


> I keep getting fruit flies. I shoot one down with vinegar then squish it in a paper towel, hate doing this, only for another to appear, then another, then another.


Oh yes, the things can be such a household pest! The fruit flies often annoy me, if anything I'd rather have regular flies. They're annoying too, but at least you can spot them easily and there tend to be only a few at once. Fruit flies are usually rare in winter, but in summer there can sometimes be swarms of them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I paid some bills this morning


----------



## alwaysrunning

I've been growing potential bonsais for a few months now, buying bottled spring water as it is purer for them. I don't like to do this as it's a lot of plastic. So I was looking into boiling it. I boiled some and was really shocked how much calcium is left on the bottom of the pan


----------



## Memories of Silence

I just had to move my dog so I could get into bed. Now he is wrapped up like a baby. 

Before:








Now:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I hope my paperwork doesn't get messed up. :S


----------



## Lauralyn

Checked my diagnosis today bipolar and schizoaffective


----------



## Socialmisfits

I upgraded my dumbells from 2 to 4 kilos. Before anyone starts laughing I do all kinds of excersizes with them not just bicep curls (the entire upper body muscles need to work) so I can’t stuff them up to 10 kilo or so because that would make some excersizes way too hard


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got distracted by a spider at work and wanted to look at it. Lol


----------



## Lauralyn

Weighed 175 for my official monthly weight check. A little less than usual but I'm not eating much.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It is ridiculous how you have to have usernames and accounts for so many things now. For some reason, I didn't write down my username to my account to pay my lightbill so I had to manually pay it over the phone. Yaaay. 😒 But I had the password written down. Usually I dont have this problem. Usually, it's the password I have trouble with cause I write it down and I either can't find it or when I do have it written down it'll say it's the wrong password. And I still couldn't figure out my username. Lol Guess I'll have to find that out or make a new account. 

Can't keep up with it all without writing it down either. I probably have like 50 usernames and passwords for different things. 🤣


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got a stain on my shirt. 😒


----------



## Memories of Silence

There is a big, stripey spider on my window:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It is ridiculous how you have to have usernames and accounts for so many things now. For some reason, I didn't write down my username to my account to pay my lightbill so I had to manually pay it over the phone. Yaaay. 😒 But I had the password written down. Usually I dont have this problem. Usually, it's the password I have trouble with cause I write it down and I either can't find it or when I do have it written down it'll say it's the wrong password. And I still couldn't figure out my username. Lol Guess I'll have to find that out or make a new account.
> 
> Can't keep up with it all without writing it down either. I probably have like 50 usernames and passwords for different things. 🤣


So much this. My mother is always trying to get me to do things for them online and I'm like "Oh no! I don't need another password to keep up with!". She's like "Oh, you don't want to do anything for us!". I'm like "No! You don't get it! I already have a zillion passwords to keep up with! I'm drowning in random characters and numbers and weird symbols! I'm done!" And then she's like "If it was something you wanted, you'd do it!" But no. There are lots of things I do not bother with online because I don't want more passwords to keep up with. At this point I even have a password for my damn lightbulbs! It looked so simple on the packaging. "Just download the app and you can control your lights with your voice!" I get them home and the first thing is "Oh, you need an account and a password and it has to have 35 characters all random with letters, numbers and symbols"


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> So much this. My mother is always trying to get me to do things for them online and I'm like "Oh no! I don't need another password to keep up with!". She's like "Oh, you don't want to do anything for us!". I'm like "No! You don't get it! I already have a zillion passwords to keep up with! I'm drowning in random characters and numbers and weird symbols! I'm done!" And then she's like "If it was something you wanted, you'd do it!" But no. There are lots of things I do not bother with online because I don't want more passwords to keep up with. At this point I even have a password for my damn lightbulbs! It looked so simple on the packaging. "Just download the app and you can control your lights with your voice!" I get them home and the first thing is "Oh, you need an account and a password and it has to have 35 characters all random with letters, numbers and symbols"


Wow. It's like we need passwords for everything these days. Lol And you really have no choice but to write down passwords cause it's best to use different passwords for every account so its like we have no choice but to write it down. We don't have that good of a memory to remember that many passwords and usernames. At least I don't. Lol...35 characters for a password would be a bit inconvenient. I can see us having like 100 characters for passwords in the future. Then we have to start putting emojis in our passwords. 😂


----------



## Blue Dino

The falsetto singing mailman is here again.

The past few times, I also see a UPS driver blasting heavy metal and banging drumsticks on the steering wheel as he does his route.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Got home from my work shift just now, which was fun. Sorted lots of DVD's today


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> The falsetto singing mailman is here again.
> 
> The past few times, I also see a UPS driver blasting heavy metal and banging drumsticks on the steering wheel as he does his route.


 That would be strange enough if they were regular drumsticks but if they were turkey drumsticks, that would be priceless.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> That would be strange enough if they were regular drumsticks but if they were turkey drumsticks, that would be priceless.


I cannot unpicture that in my mind now. Thanks.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I slept through a magnitude 6.0 earthquake that was felt in 5 other States and another 4.0 one 15 minutes later:








Vic earthquake impacts four states


The impact of the magnitude 6.0 earthquake which struck Victoria this morning was reportedly felt hundreds of kilometres away, across multiple states.




www.news.com.au


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

The Canadian election is over today. Lol


----------



## Blue Dino

There is always this middle age asian lady riding around town in a large tricycle with her 2 big malamutes trotting along with her at the front. It always looked like they're actually pulling her like a chariot. The dogs look very proud, composed and have a very still and flawless and smooth form as they run, with a very tunnel vision focused trance. A few times my dog will barked at them and they will not even look at us or reacted in any way. They will just keep looking forward and kept trotting along. I also recalled one time when I spotted them trotting along, a car just honked suddenly startling everyone around. But the dogs didn't even flinched, just kept trotting. They seem completely immune to any external and surrounding stimuli, that has nothing to do with "We must keep on trotting at 3.47 mph. Nothing else matters. We stop for nothing. We are interrupted by nothing... unless it's edible!"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Memories of Silence said:


> I slept through a magnitude 6.0 earthquake that was felt in 5 other States and another 4.0 one 15 minutes later:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vic earthquake impacts four states
> 
> 
> The impact of the magnitude 6.0 earthquake which struck Victoria this morning was reportedly felt hundreds of kilometres away, across multiple states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.news.com.au


 I think there was a magnitude 6 here once in the middle of the night and I barely noticed even though I was wide awake. I mean I definitely noticed but it was subtle enough that I could have easily slept through it if I'd been sleeping.


----------



## either/or

I was going to do laudry but I can hear someone else in the laundry room downstairs. My laundry related plans have been foiled once again. Drat.


----------



## Blue Dino

Housemate's labradoodle has been shedding like crazy. Just dozens and dozens of brown hair tumbleweeds on the front door steps and the foyer. Often times they will blow and roll into my room.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have a skin tag on the back of my neck. I noticed it there like 3 months ago maybe. My mom said I could get some skin tag removal but I didn't know such a thing existed. So thats what I'll do.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Walking back from work yesterday there was someone laughing loudly so I turned round and this guy in his 30s, I reckon, was coming down the road being very noisy saying "ha haaaa! Woop, woop, woop" and then beep, beep, beeping the buzzer or whatever it was on his stand up electric scooter. There was a lady pushing her kid in a pram coming towards me. We were both trying not to laugh but it was funny, he was such a big kid lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I pretended like I could taste my chicken noodle soup and applesauce.


----------



## Fever Dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I pretended like I could taste my chicken noodle soup and applesauce.


Did you catch the dreaded covid, or were they just that bland?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fever Dream said:


> Did you catch the dreaded covid, or were they just that bland?


No, I didn't catch it. 🤗 I tested negative for it. They did a nose swab but I already took both of my shots. It seems like when I have colds, I get really bad ones. But this time, it's not my usual 24/7 stuffy nose as much as it is my throat going all crazy on me, which actually seems kind of worse in way and not at the same time cause I don't feel like staying in bed all day like I do with a stuffy nose. My nose isn't constantly stuffy this time so its a weird cold.


----------



## Fever Dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> No, I didn't catch it. 🤗 I tested negative for it. They did a nose swab but I already took both of my shots. It seems like when I have colds, I get really bad ones. But this time, it's not my usual 24/7 stuffy nose as much as it is my throat going all crazy on me, which actually seems kind of worse in way and not at the same time cause I don't feel like staying in bed all day like I do with a stuffy nose. My nose isn't constantly stuffy this time so its a weird cold.


It's that magical time of the year. I had a coworker just get over a cold (not covid) and it took about two weeks for him to feel better. And I have a slight sore throat tonight so I hope that I didn't catch it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fever Dream said:


> It's that magical time of the year. I had a coworker just get over a cold (not covid) and it took about two weeks for him to feel better. And I have a slight sore throat tonight so I hope that I didn't catch it.


Yea, some people don't get over it for 2 weeks and some it only takes a week. It usually takes me a week to get over one. Actually, the capsules and nasal spray I was prescribed are already making me feel better. I'm not getting choking attacks anymore. So, maybe it was good I went to the doctor so I can possibly get over it quicker. 

Oh no. Well, hope you don't have one as bad as mine. I'm telling you, my cough sounded so horrible at times that when I was coughing and couldn't get it all out my voice was skipping and got hoarse very easily. And other times, I almost sounded like I was going mute.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I’m brushing my hair right now,


----------



## andy1984

got my first covid shot. fixed the fence. cleaned the house.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m bored at work & have a headache


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I'm mostly over my cold the day after my sister gets back to Iowa. 😒 Such horrible timing to get one.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I just dropped a tub of butter, and half of it spilled onto the floor.


----------



## Socialmisfits

I can’t remember the last time I got a cold, I have that little human interaction that no virus or bacteria ever comes close to me. Everything has its perks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Socialmisfits said:


> I can’t remember the last time I got a cold, I have that little human interaction that no virus or bacteria ever comes close to me. Everything has its perks.


 Actually, my colds have been so rare that I can remember the last time I had one. And the time before that. I think the last time I had one was around 2010. Before that was 2007. The 2007 was a really bad one that literally almost killed me. Although I'm not entirely sure it was a cold. I don't know what it was but I was bedridden for what seemed like weeks. It might not have been that long but when you're that sick, it seems like forever. 

Before that, the last major cold I had was 1994. I don't necessarily attribute it to my tendency to isolate, as I have gone through prolonged periods of intense social contact and still didn't get sick. I attribute it more to me never being too much on cleaning and sanitizing everything like some people do. IOW, I didn't traditionally avoid germs. I pretty much ignored them, TBH. So my natural immune system is probably pretty good. But the covid thing is something I'm not playing around with. If there's a really bad time to be wrong, it's now.


----------



## either/or

I realized today that I hate dust but not more than I hate dusting.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

either/or said:


> I realized today that I hate dust but not more than I hate dusting.


"As soon as you dust, the fact of your next dusting has already been established"


----------



## Blue Dino

This kid brother and sister that lives across is playing on the driveway and the girl has been obsessively playing a xylophone on she sat on the driveway and singing loud gibberish. It's cute, the xylophone sound is actually soothing, but quite annoying as well. This has been going on for nearly 2 hours now. While the brother is just obsessively whacking a lime green pool noodle at a nearby tree with a loud "fep fep fep" sound non stop and he keeps shouting "kyah kyah kyah!". Now that's annoying no doubt.

-The kid brother (named Allan apparently from what I can hear his mom shouting) finally stopped, and now he has some oversized hedge shears and is running around cutting random weeds and long grasses on the street. The xylophone sister is still going at it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> This kid brother and sister that lives across is playing on the driveway and the girl has been obsessively playing a xylophone on she sat on the driveway and singing loud gibberish. It's cute, the xylophone sound is actually soothing, but quite annoying as well. This has been going on for nearly 2 hours now. While the brother is just obsessively whacking a lime green pool noodle at a nearby tree with a loud "fep fep fep" sound non stop and he keeps shouting "kyah kyah kyah!". Now that's annoying no doubt.


 My upstairs neighbors are still being their usual trashy selves. Ever since like 2018 shortly after they first moved in, they have been super loud. When it first started up, I think they had some people visiting them or something. It sounded like they had like five kids up there constantly running back and forth along the entire length (front to back) and occasionally jumping and landing with a huge crash directly above me. It would start at 7 AM and go on until 11 PM. It just continued on for like 2 months with hardly any breaks. The only way I was able to sort of tune it out was I had a pair of headphones that sort of blocked it out and if I turned the volume up loud enough at least I could hear soothing music instead of obnoxiously loud and repetitive crashing and banging and scraping and dragging and screaming.

And I know the people who own the unit were well aware that it was bothering us because the husband one day came up to my dad when we were bringing in the groceries and said something like "I'm really sorry about that. I tried telling them to be quiet but they wouldn't listen". I didn't believe he was sorry but didn't say anything.

Once that stopped, it was semi-quiet for a year or so but they already had one kid when they moved in and had another one later on and I knew when I saw them it was going to be a nightmare as soon as they were old enough to walk. And oh man. It's been worse than I even expected! I can only count on peace after 11 PM. They will just randomly start up stomping around above me and jumping up and down over and over. Super loud banging and crashing. Sometimes there will just be a huge crash like a bookshelf or something fell over.

One day I woke up at like 6:45 AM and they had already started. I could tell their one kid was just stomping pointlessly in a circle directly over my bed. I was so pissed I didn't even think and got up on my bed and beat the ceiling. 

So the lady had the nerve to come down the stairs screaming at us like they hadn't done anything to cause an issue. At that point I had been putting up with it for like 3 years solid. People really are unbelievable sometimes.


----------



## Blue Dino

@WillYouStopDave 

I can't even begin to want to imagine what their home actually looks like then. 

There was a family like that too that sounded similar in a previous place I live. It was an apartment building and they were luckily in a unit downstairs to me on the other end. But I will walk past them all the time because they're near the entry. They must have like 5-6 kids, but they also have like just as many dogs. From what I can peer in through their gate, the place looked like a f5 hurricane blew through it. Just constantly kids screaming, dogs barking. I never seen the father around. But the mom is/was a nurse from what I can see, and I always see her come home in nurse scrubs looking like a zombie. A lot of times I remember seeing her just sitting in her car on the complex parking lot smoking a cigarette like late late at night.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Blue Dino 

Yeah. These people apparently work from home because their vehicles are always out there and/or when they're gone, it's not for long. I don't know what is wrong with them that they thought having kids in an upstairs condo with no carpet was a bright idea. In this area, a condo costs almost the same as a comparably sized house so it makes no sense to buy a condo if they wanted to behave this way. If they lived in a house, nobody would care. The amount of noise they make sounds terrible down here because there's little to no sound insulation and these units seem to have been cheaply built to start with. But if they lived in a house, this amount of noise would be reasonable. 

Fortunately, no dogs are allowed here or I'm sure that would be going on too. I could technically probably report them to the management but I just don't want to get anything started. I'm hoping they'll sell the place soon and be gone.

I noticed their blinds in their front window looked terrible a few months ago. The management apparently noticed it too and put notices up on the door for people to fix their screens and blinds. Now I notice it looks like they put solid blinds or something up. They did have the kind that had horizontal slats and there were pieces bent out of shape and some missing. They only have 2 kids but their one kid is a little brat I think. They do absolutely nothing to keep the noise down. You can tell they just ignore it and let her rage.


----------



## shyshisho

Trying to cut out caffeine again to see if that will help ease my anxiety. I've tried a few times in the past and never succeeded.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

shyshisho said:


> Trying to cut out caffeine again to see if that will help ease my anxiety. I've tried a few times in the past and never succeeded.


 Do you notice that you anxiety seems to get heightened shortly after caffeine consumption or are you just trying different things?

I think caffeine could make anxiety worse. It probably can't hurt to cut out caffeine but it might not help much. And since regular caffeine consumption probably basically leads to caffeine addiction, cutting it out will cause unpleasant withdrawals so you have to be expecting that and willing and ready to put up with it for as long as it lasts. The withdrawals themselves very well could lead to more anxiety and agitation until your body readjusts.


----------



## firelight

Getting the first grey hairs on my head. Getting older but not wiser.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I found some kind of a bug on my elbow. I hardly ever find bugs in my room so it was really a surprise. Was just here and I felt something bite me and looked. I only got a glimpse of it before I brushed it away. I think it was an ant but I couldn't find it. I guess I brushed it away too well.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Still have snot in my nose. I keep blowing it and blowing it and keep getting snot strings. I know they're just going to keep coming, though. Yippy for snot strings. 😒


----------



## Blue Dino

The Amazon delivery trucks here when they reverse, they play the reverse alerting sound. It sounds like a metrosexual eurodance beat. I've always hear that sound randomly nearly everywhere nowadays and I just found out the source now of this mysterious beat. 

The falsetto singing mailman drove by again.


----------



## Orb

In one of those strange turn of events, I had lost my passport some time ago (or so I thought). Went online to report lost, and the final question was what date was it issued. Was not sure so I looked for my naturalization certificate, couldn't find it but instead found my passport. And the irony is , had I found my cert first, I would have completed the lost report - and not gone on to find the passport (as well as invalidate it).


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I assume the snail from the garden, on the outside glass of the (single-glazed) kitchen window is still there (they are very commonly seen round here). There was even one on the kitchen ceiling a while ago. I have accidentally trodden on snails, on occasions. You see a lot of slugs as well. There was a tiny baby slug inside my dustbin out the front, recently.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got toothpaste on my work shirt this time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

All my teeth are straight except for this one crooked tooth on the bottom in the front which isn't even that noticeable but noticeable to where you can tell it's crooked. Well, something seemed and even felt different on my teeth like two weeks ago and turns out it's a different tooth that's crooked. Like what? I thought it was always the one next to that one but nope. It's a different one. So I'm confused. Lol 🥴 Guess I am remembering wrong. I keep rubbing my tongue over it cause it just feels weird and I can't stop going over that tooth with my tongue. Been doing this for 2 weeks.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I ate a frozen pizza with a best before of January 2020, and I’m okay.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tomorrow's the day I have to get up at 6 am. 😒 And I have a new boss for good.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Something mildly interesting happened today. I was at work and saw someone from my HS. Recognized her almost instantly. She wasn't in my grade but she was in my sister's grade and she asked me for help with something. So she talked to me for a good minute about what she needed help on. But I doubt she recognized me. She was considered one of the loser kids in school, too. I was a bit surprised to see her there but not really. I've seen maybe like 2 or 3 other people from my HS there and it always turns out to be girls.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It should go without saying (but I can't let it) that you should not go anywhere without looking in the mirror. I just walked by a mirror and out of the corner of my eye, I thought the side of my nose looked odd. So I looked in the mirror and of all things, saw that a stray eyelash had somehow escaped from it's designated spot and attached itself to the side of my nostril. 

Imagine for a moment that you saw someone like that in a public place. I honestly never have. What would you even say?


----------



## CWe

Sat on the couch


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a new bong


----------



## Blue Dino

Spider crawling on the bedroom ceiling in circles. Been at it for about an hour now. Once it disappears, I'm gonna freak out.


----------



## coeur_brise

I got new pillowcases. All I need now are new pillows.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

New bong works a charm, was disappointed it’s blue but all good


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I cut my finger when I tried to lift the top of a can open. I know not to do that but did it anyways. Was bleeding pretty bad. Lol I wiped blood on my shirt so its all dirty and I have to get it washed. All I had was some really big bandaids to wrap around my finger. And it was on the same finger that I got poked with at work from some crablegs. I have a black dot there from dried blood. The spot still hasn't gone away. 😒


----------



## akil911

need to take a ****


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Went to the store to get a few things. My dad stayed in the car because we only needed a few things and he always spends like 3 hours cleaning and "disinfecting" himself when he goes anywhere and there was no point in him doing that just for a few things.

I got three bags of chips for the parents but somehow I didn't notice they put two bags of them in one bag and must have put the third bag in a separate bag. I rarely make mistakes like that. It's usually my dad who forgets things.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just sautéed some onions and mixed in green beans and peas. Then I fried two beyond meat patties and chopped them up and ate it all topped with stone ground mustard.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bored at work


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just sautéed some onions and mixed in green beans and peas. Then I fried two beyond meat patties and chopped them up and ate it all topped with stone ground mustard.


That actually sounds pretty good.

Did you add ketchup to it? 😏



So I went to the car wash and I was about to wash my car myself then some man walks up to my car asking if I'm going to pay for it. I'm just thinking whaaaat? Cause it was always free before to clean it yourself. Then he asked for 7 dollars from me. It used to to free so I don't know what happened all of of sudden. Any way to take money from people, they will. I'll hardly be washing my car anymore. Screw that. Every bit of money adds up with me now. I'm not going to spend any extra per month just to have a clean car. It'll just get dirty within 2 weeks. That would be like paying 14 extra dollars a month just to clean it myself. I'm already paying over 700 in bills per month. So I dont need any extra on top of that.


----------



## mt moyt

I bought dipping sauce (salsa) in a jar for the first time ever. Its kind of expensive but it was worth it. Didnt have any chips at home so I used ritzbits, but i shouldve just used a spoon since those crackers are a lot of calories. I guess its normal to dip straight into the jar, as im the only one using it. No double dipping of course..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79

Going to brunch today. Not a big breakfast food eater but this place has brunch plus their regular menu. And they have a giant soft pretzel on the appetizer menu that is really good.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> That actually sounds pretty good.
> 
> Did you add ketchup to it? 😏


 Nope. I'm the mustard man.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Despite my irritation with the Feit Electric smart bulbs, I do find smart plugs to be rather handy and also found the Feit Electric ones to be rather inexpensive at $14 for 3 of them so I got a pack of I them. I named the first one "Ernie" and am testing it now.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My cut still looks a bit gross. Had some of the skin open on it and blood still underneath it all dried up with a little band-aid fuzz. Yummy. 🥴


----------



## Orb

I finally got rid of some blue putty that's been high up on a wall for years. It had, over time, formed into a shape looking like a big spider.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I saw my old boss shopping and she was wanting to know about some marked down meat cause I told her it might be marked down since I had it laying out but I had already checked it to see if it was bad so I got her hopes up for no reason. Lol Whoops. Then she was looking at more meats and I told her those aren't marked down either then I said sorry to burst your bubble. She let out a bit of a loud, short laugh. I unintentionally made it seem like I did that on purpose probably. Or she didn't think anything of it. Haha. Well, it's kind of funny in a way. I like that the first thing I thought of was sorry to burst your bubble of all things and not only that but to someone who used to be my boss.


----------



## Blue Dino

Found a today a much older 3rd cousin of mine that I've only met a few times as a kid, she's actually a known actress and a very popular tv show host in another country. Like one who has gone on dozens of top entertainment magazine covers so far. One who paparazzi will regularly stalk in public.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My cut on my finger is healing up nicely now. It feels kind of crusty cause of the open skin but at least now it doesn't look gross. 🙂

It made me cringe the other day when I took my band-aid off. It was wrinkly and dry. Felt so weird when I touched it and it was cringe worthy. 🤢🤣


----------



## rabidfoxes

Called for a doctor's appointment and the receptionist tried to pressure me into agreeing to having students present at the consult. She said that otherwise I wouldn't have an appointment for weeks. I assumed she could do that so I just slunk away from the phone. Luckily, my partner was better informed on how patient consent works and he called her back. Got seen the same day. FML but TIL?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got a fortune cookie with no fortune in it. That's hilarious. 🥠💀Well, what about that. A fortuneless cookie.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Maybe someone at the fortune cookie factory steals a fortune from time to time just to see if it ever makes the news.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m Dr. Ho’ing my poor, sore feet


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Shower is broken. Had to replace the hose and sprayer but screwed up and got one that has a strong magnet. Parents both have pacemakers so that has to go back. It's all very annoying.


----------



## cher_thing

I applied to a job today lol. I know it's not the same as actually getting a call back or anything, but I get really discouraged and depressed while looking at jobs online, so to just apply already seems like an accomplishment (somewhat)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol That's a bit odd. I had an order canceled online even though I didn't cancel it.  I contacted the seller. Maybe it happened on accident or something. Never happened before. Oh well now I know why it was canceled. Something I can easily fix.


----------



## XebelRebel

I went to a hotel at which I have periodically received beauty treatment specifically to say to the person who runs the hotel that I don't want any CIA, MI5, MI6, private intelligence agencies, or any other actors of that type to try to use my next beauty treatment appointment as an opportunity to attempt to control what world events I create (since an unspecified group of people clearly know, now, that everything is in my mind and that I create everything with my thoughts and feelings). I went to the hotel in person, in response to what seemed to be an intercepted phone call "disguised" as an accidental wrong number, and another phone call after that -- both of which strongly hinted that I ought not to do what I was obviously about to do up to that point: simply phone the person who runs the hotel to have the exact same conversation with her. I chose to have the conversation in the hotel foyer, next to a window, in full view of everyone who was there.

Then the waitress from the vegan cafe who I mentioned in this thread (A Triumph Over Apathy: I Have Not Given Up.) walked out of the hotel restaurant and through the foyer area in which I was seated with the lady who runs the hotel. I looked up at her, smiled, and said "Hi!" -- then I went back to my public conversation with the lady about whatever top-secret "black ops" shenanigans had been previously going on in my town. Of course, upon sighting the girl from the cafe, I thought "Oh, so it seems they are trying to intimidate me by saying that everyone is in on it... even her." But she is very attractive, and there is still the possibility that the secondary narrative of why she happened to be at the hotel coming out of the restaurant is to do with her making her own choice to be there, independent of whoever the unspecified people are that I talked of above. The primary explanation of why she was there is because I recently wrote about how "the same girl came out from the back (of the cafe) and smiled warmly at me", in this post: A Triumph Over Apathy: I Have Not Given Up. Anyway -- I said hi to her since she seems nice, and I like her... but I don't want to go out with her if she's with the Illuminati. She was there with another girl: maybe her lesbian wife (I had amused myself by considering that as the explanation for her ring).

This is all true. I know that it's not what most people might call "dull and unexciting news", but this sort of thing happening is a routine occurrence for me. I might have chosen to view every single one of you as being all the same: the same as these people who seem to have their actors at every place I go to. I might have chosen to view all of the people in this world as the enemy. But I haven't chosen to view you all as being the same as them: you people are not my enemy (to bizarrely paraphrase the movie Man of Steel).

Just to remind you all: I'm Reign, not Superman. He was the one guilty of the worst of the things attributed to the "villain" Reign in Season Three of Supergirl -- even though I am responsible for them -- and I killed him to protect myself and to protect all of you. I do my best to ignore the circus out there and simply focus on the things I enjoy... like my own company, food, and the TV shows I have loved (like Supergirl, which featured one of the only male characters I still liked and found to be sort of therapeutic in my effort to not hate all male people after my horrendous previous experiences with the now-deceased god-as-a-man: J'onn J'onzz. I enjoyed David Harewood's terrible acting and his comedy British-American accent.)


----------



## XebelRebel

Oh, and by the way: the lady at the hotel reacted to what I was saying in public about how I don't want the CIA involved in my beauty treatment appointments as if it was a completely normal thing to say. She barely batted an eyelid (no pun intended), while staring blankly and impassively at me. She also remembered in perfect detail something that I had complained about to a different person at the hotel -- remembering that it was me who had complained about it -- even though it happened a month ago, and it ought to have been utterly inconsequential to her. She also denied that this thing I had complained about a month ago had even happened, like some weird gaslighting tactic.

I am talking about this because I want people to know what has been going on. It doesn't actually bother me very much anymore. I mean, I don't like it -- but I can easily cope with this sort of thing. These people need to understand that it's not them that is overwhelmingly big (i.e. too big to fight against): it's me! They only exist in my mind. I am literally the Goddess.


----------



## Crisigv

I think I have a perforated ear drum.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My eye feels like it's flaring up again. This hasn't happened in months. I know my eyebrows and eyelids get itchy a lot. Especially my eyebrows. Not sure why. So I rub my eye and maybe that causes it to flare up. Crazy how a simple rub can do that. But they get so itchy sometimes and I just want to rub it. So I'll have to buy more ointment that probably won't last but a couple months. But then again my doctor told me over a year ago that it looks like I might have damaged it from something. So the doctor would be right more than likely.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

PurplePeopleEater said:


> My eye feels like it's flaring up again. This hasn't happened in months. I know my eyebrows and eyelids get itchy a lot. Especially my eyebrows. Not sure why. So I rub my eye and maybe that causes it to flare up. Crazy how a simple rub can do that. But they get so itchy sometimes and I just want to rub it. So I'll have to buy more ointment that probably won't last but a couple months. But then again my doctor told me over a year ago that it looks like I might have damaged it from something. So the doctor would be right more than likely.


I think the ointment helped. Also, a paper towel with warm water. So it shouldn't get any worse once I put the ointment on it.


----------



## alwaysrunning

I found my hot water bottle yesterday down the side of the bed. I thought I'd lost it and would have to buy a new one. Slept snug as a bug in a rug; not that bugs sleep in rugs, lol.


----------



## alwaysrunning

/\ they do actually sleep in rugs just not bug sized rugs


----------



## Blue Dino

alwaysrunning said:


> I found my hot water bottle yesterday down the side of the bed. I thought I'd lost it and would have to buy a new one. Slept snug as a bug in a rug; not that bugs sleep in rugs, lol.


For me, lost things always only reappear again very shortly after I bought a replacement.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@alwaysrunning

I always feel sorry for things I bought years ago and find them all dirty and dusty and dilapidated. 

Sometimes I name them. I found a shoe that I had when I was like 20 and it was in really rough shape. It's twin appears to still be gone. I named it Henry. (I have lost Henry again now several years ago).

@Blue Dino

I lose things and forget I ever had them. I find them a decade later and say to myself "I always wanted one of these! I wonder where this came from?"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Csb home from work again


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have a magnetic name tag now. Guess I can be one of the cool kids. 🤠


----------



## alwaysrunning

Blue Dino said:


> For me, lost things always only reappear again very shortly after I bought a replacement.


Yikes, that would totally suck  If you were to buy the replacement and keep it unopened with the receipt maybe you could cheat "your lost things fate" lol. Usually I find stuff that I lost a while back whilst looking for something I lost recently haha


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I found the keys I lost


----------



## Famous

I trimmed the drivers side floormat on my car, so the engine doesnt race when I'm changing down the gears with my right foot on the brake pedal.


----------



## copper

The stupid Residential Administrator didn't inform anyone that today's meeting was postponed until next week. Found it when Zoom said the meeting didn't exist when putting in meeting ID. Then my Supervisor called her and she said they didn't have enough staff. Story of this agency's life no staff to conduct a meeting.


----------



## Famous

I had to trim another small bit of the floormat, and managed to slice my thumb open....


----------



## Blue Dino

Nearly 4 hrs in and I still cannot get this RGB Smart Bulb to work. Endlessly in a setup process. Worse is when it is, it's just aggressively flashes in a epilepsy inducing rainbow mode making my room like a nightclub. 😵 It's stupid why it needs to work via Wifi. Bluetooth seems so much simpler and practical.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Nearly 4 hrs in and I still cannot get this RGB Smart Bulb to work. Endlessly in a setup process. Worse is when it is, it's just aggressively flashes in a epilepsy inducing rainbow mode making my room like a nightclub. 😵 It's stupid why it needs to work via Wifi. Bluetooth seems so much simpler and practical.


They are irritating, aren't they? I assume some of them might be easier to set up than others. It sounds like you might have gotten the Feit ones like I have? They are very picky about where you put them. I have mine in one of those tall floor lamps. I did have an issue with them where they kept flaking out and realized (eventually) they must be kind of in a dead zone for the wifi. I moved the lamp literally 2 inches further from the wall and turned it in a slightly different angle and now they have been working well.

I also have two wifi plugs now. Well, I have 4 of them but so far I only use two of them. They're very picky as well. If there is anything about the position they're in that they don't like, they won't work. It's like rabbit ears on a TV. Moving them just slightly makes a huge difference. And then they might decide they don't like that position anymore an hour later.

EDIT - Also, I usually cover mine with a hand towel when it goes into that strobe mode until I complete the setup.


----------



## SuperSky

My computer wasn't working but I fixed it and I'm not really sure how. Might've been a loose cable going into the motherboard.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> They are irritating, aren't they? I assume some of them might be easier to set up than others. It sounds like you might have gotten the Feit ones like I have? They are very picky about where you put them. I have mine in one of those tall floor lamps. I did have an issue with them where they kept flaking out and realized (eventually) they must be kind of in a dead zone for the wifi. I moved the lamp literally 2 inches further from the wall and turned it in a slightly different angle and now they have been working well.
> 
> I also have two wifi plugs now. Well, I have 4 of them but so far I only use two of them. They're very picky as well. If there is anything about the position they're in that they don't like, they won't work. It's like rabbit ears on a TV. Moving them just slightly makes a huge difference. And then they might decide they don't like that position anymore an hour later.
> 
> EDIT - Also, I usually cover mine with a hand towel when it goes into that strobe mode until I complete the setup.


Heh, I finally did get it to work. Searched through forums to find out the bulb needs to be turn on/off 3x to connect. It's weird. After that, it took a few retrys and finally worked. Also it apparently would work without wifi and via bluetooth too. Just the setup needs to be wifi. It's not Feit, it's a Wyze bulb. Although I've always had great luck too with Feit bulbs (the regular LED and CFLs) as well, they were always the longest lasting ones for me. I just got the Wyze one because they seem to have the widest range of RGB colors and the brighest per watt. The other RGB bulbs I had, I didn''t like how dim they were.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Heh, I finally did get it to work. Searched through forums to find out the bulb needs to be turn on/off 3x to connect. It's weird. After that, it took a few retrys and finally worked. Also it apparently would work without wifi and via bluetooth too. Just the setup needs to be wifi. It's not Feit, it's a Wyze bulb. Although I've always had great luck too with Feit bulbs (the regular LED and CFLs) as well, they were always the longest lasting ones for me. I just got the Wyze one because they seem to have the widest range of RGB colors and the brighest per watt. The other RGB bulbs I had, I didn''t like how dim they were.


What I really like about them is I really like the ability to dim them. In fact, the one thing I don't like about the ones I have is they won't go dim enough to be a night light. I pretty much always use them at 20% or lower. The color changing feature is cool but I don't really use it.


----------



## MCHB

The power cord to my laptop is after market and gorilla taped to the side of the keyboard. The left hinge is firchnickered and I need to get some more gorilla tape to fix that!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, I have made my first Amazon order in months and I'm a bit worried about how it's gonna go. It's supposed to be here Tuesday but we'll see. I guess since all of the items were supposedly in stock when I placed the order, it should be down to just whether or not Amazon's shipping is still functioning well. Or hopefully they're not shipping it through USPS. If it goes through USPS, I know there's a 50/50 chance of chaos and expected unexpectedness. Like the one time when I ordered a hard drive and the USPS lady dropped it right in front of me when she went to hand it to me. Surprisingly, it survived but that made me always try to avoid USPS shipping whenever I could.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I have made my first Amazon order in months and I'm a bit worried about how it's gonna go. It's supposed to be here Tuesday but we'll see. I guess since all of the items were supposedly in stock when I placed the order, it should be down to just whether or not Amazon's shipping is still functioning well. Or hopefully they're not shipping it through USPS. If it goes through USPS, I know there's a 50/50 chance of chaos and expected unexpectedness. Like the one time when I ordered a hard drive and the USPS lady dropped it right in front of me when she went to hand it to me. Surprisingly, it survived but that made me always try to avoid USPS shipping whenever I could.


Yeah, I'm not a fan of the USPS either. Or FedEx for that matter. The only reliable delivery service here is UPS, but recently it seems that many places that I shop online are using UPS less. 

Are you able to track your order?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, I'm not a fan of the USPS either. Or FedEx for that matter. The only reliable delivery service here is UPS, but recently it seems that many places that I shop online are using UPS less.
> 
> Are you able to track your order?


 Tracking on Amazon has always been hit or miss for me. Although usually if Amazon delivers it with their own drivers, the tracking and entire experience tends to be much better. USPS is all over the place. Sometimes the tracking is semi-good but other times it's just terrible or even nonexistent. I have had orders where the only event that was logged in the tracking was when it was shipped. So I had no idea when it would be here. And even after I received it, the tracking was never updated. I could probably go back now and look at it and it would still just say "Shipped". 

That's not so bad if I ordered a $5 fan but it makes me reluctant to order anything that costs much more than $10. That's usually fine because mostly what Amazon is good for is ordering little odds and ends that you can't normally find locally. Like this order is an OTG hub for my Firestick. Of course I want to get what I ordered but the dollar amount doesn't make me anxious at least.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> What I really like about them is I really like the ability to dim them. In fact, the one thing I don't like about the ones I have is they won't go dim enough to be a night light. I pretty much always use them at 20% or lower. The color changing feature is cool but I don't really use it.


Mines get pretty dim at the lowest brightness setting, although I do have a custom lampshade I made myself out of vellum paper. Maybe that might have blocked off a lot of the brightness. But I already do have those wall socket nightlights, so I don't really need the lamp as a nightlight regardless. Also my window sill has a few of those color changing solar light globes too, so more nightlights. 😅


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Mines get pretty dim at the lowest brightness setting, although I do have a custom lampshade I made myself out of vellum paper. Maybe that might have blocked off a lot of the brightness. But I already do have those wall socket nightlights, so I don't really need the lamp as a nightlight regardless. Also my window sill has a few of those color changing solar light globes too, so more nightlights. 😅


What happens with me is sometimes I just lay down and I'm not sure if I'm going to sleep or not. I have a motion sensing nightlight but I don't have it plugged in because it still goes on and off when there's plenty of ambient light and it's annoying. Anyway, I can actually sleep just fine with my lamp on full brightness (and often did before I got these). So now if I'm laying down with that uncertainty, I just put them on 2%. Which is still brighter than I'd like but totally fine for sleeping. It's more when I wake up for a few seconds to turn over or something that the light can be a bit annoying if it's too bright.

I'm probably very strange in that way that I can actually sleep very well in a fully lit room. 

Anyway, I have been loving the LED "revolution". I used to have 2 100 watt bulbs in that lamp and it's crazy to think of the power consumption and also the amount of heat they made in the warm months. So both of these are maybe 18 watts at full brightness and I pretty much never take them over 20%. I just like that it doesn't feel wasteful.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I sent an email just now


----------



## Blue Dino

The past month, I started noticing more and more places where the cashier staff will verbally ask me to my face "How much (or what percentage of) tip would you like to pay?" after I paid my order. Instead of giving me the screen with the question "How much would you like to tip? 15%, 25%, 30% or no tip?" 

I got something to-go for lunch today, and I said "10%" on a pre-made sandwich and a coffee that doesn't warrant any tipping, but I felt guilt into paying due to the question. The male staff just blurted out snidely "um... the minimum tip amount is 15%..." and then he repeat very pushily "how much would you like to tip, I need to enter something before I can get your order through..." I hesitantly and begrudginly blurted "15%". He gave me a stinkeye as he hard pressed the cash register machine button making that loud "clack!". And for that, he gets rewarded with my tip for doing nothing.

Not returning to that cafe again. 🙁🖕


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> The past month, I started noticing more and more places where the cashier staff will verbally ask me to my face "How much (or what percentage of) tip would you like to pay?" after I paid my order. Instead of giving me the screen with the question "How much would you like to tip? 15%, 25%, 30% or no tip?"
> 
> I got something to-go for lunch today, and I said "10%" on a pre-made sandwich and a coffee that doesn't warrant any tipping, but I felt guilt into paying due to the question. The male staff just blurted out snidely "um... the minimum tip amount is 15%..." and then he repeat very pushily "how much would you like to tip, I need to enter something before I can get your order through..." I hesitantly and begrudginly blurted "15%". He gave me a stinkeye as he hard pressed the cash register machine button making that loud "clack!". And for that, he gets rewarded with my tip for doing nothing.
> 
> Not returning to that cafe again. 🙁🖕


I guess the new policy is to add a little social pressure and shame on you by asking verbally. Honestly I feel at that point it's not even a tip anymore. You're just being asked what percentage more beyond the advertised price would you like to pay. Yes, 🖕 indeed.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm not a fan of doing sit ups on my floor but at least I can put a cover there.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I found an easy solution to my hi-hat clutch issue, saves me some money


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I was in the store yesterday and there was this 20 something dude kind of "staggering" (for lack of a better word) around who was on the phone with his girlfriend or something. Which he had it on speakerphone so you could hear the conversation and it was clearly a completely vapid conversation with no point to it. And he was talking louder than necessary and sounded drunk and (franky) stupid.

He didn't seem to actually be shopping for anything, he was just meandering around being obnoxious. Seemed like everywhere I went, he was either there or would show up there. I could hear him coming from like 30 feet away. Just had the urge to get the hell away from him.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I have made my first Amazon order in months and I'm a bit worried about how it's gonna go. It's supposed to be here Tuesday but we'll see. I guess since all of the items were supposedly in stock when I placed the order, it should be down to just whether or not Amazon's shipping is still functioning well. Or hopefully they're not shipping it through USPS. If it goes through USPS, I know there's a 50/50 chance of chaos and expected unexpectedness. Like the one time when I ordered a hard drive and the USPS lady dropped it right in front of me when she went to hand it to me. Surprisingly, it survived but that made me always try to avoid USPS shipping whenever I could.





Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, I'm not a fan of the USPS either. Or FedEx for that matter. The only reliable delivery service here is UPS, but recently it seems that many places that I shop online are using UPS less.
> 
> Are you able to track your order?





WillYouStopDave said:


> Tracking on Amazon has always been hit or miss for me. Although usually if Amazon delivers it with their own drivers, the tracking and entire experience tends to be much better. USPS is all over the place. Sometimes the tracking is semi-good but other times it's just terrible or even nonexistent. I have had orders where the only event that was logged in the tracking was when it was shipped. So I had no idea when it would be here. And even after I received it, the tracking was never updated. I could probably go back now and look at it and it would still just say "Shipped".
> 
> That's not so bad if I ordered a $5 fan but it makes me reluctant to order anything that costs much more than $10. That's usually fine because mostly what Amazon is good for is ordering little odds and ends that you can't normally find locally. Like this order is an OTG hub for my Firestick. Of course I want to get what I ordered but the dollar amount doesn't make me anxious at least.


And there you have it. It was originally supposed to be here shortly after noon but has now been pushed back at least 5 times. At least it's Amazon's official drivers this time and not USPS.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was in the store yesterday and there was this 20 something dude kind of "staggering" (for lack of a better word) around who was on the phone with his girlfriend or something. Which he had it on speakerphone so you could hear the conversation and it was clearly a completely vapid conversation with no point to it. And he was talking louder than necessary and sounded drunk and (franky) stupid.
> 
> He didn't seem to actually be shopping for anything, he was just meandering around being obnoxious. Seemed like everywhere I went, he was either there or would show up there. I could hear him coming from like 30 feet away. Just had the urge to get the hell away from him.


I always use to assume people like those are usually dealers of certain "goods".


----------



## Blue Dino

Just took a peek at the neighbor's giant window to see what they're watching right now on their big screen tv .Can't tell what it is, but it looks like some ancient medieval show or movie.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> I always use to assume people like those are usually dealers of certain "goods".


 Yeah. I don't know. He seemed like he was either drunk or stoned. I also once had an issue there where we went in and did our shopping and came back out and there was a pickup parked crooked in the spot beside us with the *** end almost over the line. The bed of it was full of junk and the people were right behind us as we came out of the store. They sounded completely stoned or something.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I tried microwaving a cup, forgetting that it was gold-trimmed, and then saw sparks that looked like tiny bolts of lightning in the microwave. It was scary, and I couldn’t turn it off fast enough. Now I don’t feel like my lunch, and I hope my microwave hasn’t been damaged.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Blue Dino said:


> Just took a peek at the neighbor's giant window to see what they're watching right now on their big screen tv .Can't tell what it is, but it looks like some ancient medieval show or movie.


When I walk past peoples houses and they have a really big tv on I'm always like ooooh I wonder what they're watching too lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This is a solid, strong, local stout


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I hit my knee earlier today. 😒


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Couple of days ago, I was sitting here with my headphones on watching youtube and I heard this weird five beep chirp. At first I thought it was on the video I was watching but I went back and watched it again and it wasn't. 

So I went out and sure enough, it was the carbon monoxide detector in the hallway. Which (I now know) the five short chirps that repeat every minute means the unit is dead and it's time to buy a new one. Which is fine because that one was from 2013 so it did it's thing.

After a bit of searching, I found an exact replacement (since I intelligently drilled holes in the wall to mount the old one and a new one wouldn't fit the same two screws unless it was the exact same one). So I put a battery in the new one, mounted it and forgot to put on some hearing protection before testing it. So like an idiot, I'm standing there right in front of it poking the test button and of course, the test is unbearably loud (because it's supposed to be). Just about deafened me. It's been probably 6 hours and my right ear is still ringing. So that was smart.


----------



## Citrine79

Going to the outlet mall today.


----------



## strange_world

I can't believe I actually got asked for proof of age yesterday. I was buying an energy drink and I got asked if I was old enough to buy them. You need to be 16 to buy energy drinks in my country. I'm a little bit older than that: _25 years_ older in fact.

Okay I was wearing a mask and a hat and all they could see was my eyes but it still made my day!


----------



## HumanitythroughEmpathy

leaf in the wind said:


> Being on a bus would actually be a notable event for me during covid.
> 
> I bought four energy bars and dropped one on my way back from the grocery.


That’s actually very eventful seeing how much energy bars cost these days 😁


----------



## HumanitythroughEmpathy

I can’t think of anything to write…


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to reinstall Windows, the update has messed up the operation of my DAWs


----------



## Myosr

I got a new phone last week. Still haven't started using it : /

I find it difficult to buy things for myself (I've wanted to buy a phone for over 2 years but kept putting it off).

I've trying to change that. Also bought a big fancy screen for my laptop. (Since I spend most of my life online, might as well use a comfortable screen?). 

I've always struggled with buying stuff, because you have to like yourself and your life to a certain degree to actively seek that? 

I keep wanting to buy clothes too, but it's more difficult because I haven't tried doing it online and hate buying things in person cuz I get confused and anxious etc. 

I often can't think of anything to buy that would make me happier (I mean I really wanted that phone, but I still can't be interested enough to use it :') ). 

I have so little interest in life.


----------



## Famous

Saw some dolphins today while taking the dog a walk along the fields next to the sea.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Interesting. Diet Rite Cola isn't as bad as I thought it would be. Basically had no choice because I want to go off caffeine and cola is my thing and I hate Diet Coke. I like caffeine free Diet Pepsi but they almost never have it cheap at my store. That leaves me with basically Diet Coke in the caffeine free variety. So I started looking around and found the Diet Rite. I seem to have some horrible memory of drinking it once when I was visiting my grandmother and hating it but when I got it home and tried it, it's not bad. Kind of tastes like a diet version of RC Cola. 

I almost buckled and bought Diet Ginger Ale but although I kind of like Ginger Ale once in a while, I don't think I could drink a lot of it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I gave the finger to this car behind me for honking their horn when I was trying to make sure I wouldn't get hit pulling out of a parking lot onto the road. I wasn't thinking until after I did that but they could've gotten out of their car and got aggressive with me for that. But of course I wasn't thinking cause they honked their horn at me. A lot of people cannot be patient.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I gave the finger to this car behind me for honking their horn when I was trying to make sure I wouldn't get hit pulling out of a parking lot onto the road. I wasn't thinking until after I did that but they could've gotten out of their car and got aggressive with me for that. But of course I wasn't thinking cause they honked their horn at me. A lot of people cannot be patient.


 People who get impatient on the roads are the worst. The really stupid ones are the ones who tailgate people in the slow lane when all they have to do is go left and pass. It's worse when you're already speeding and they're still tailgating. What are they trying to accomplish?


----------



## Socialmisfits

I'm about to go to bed, ending another uneventful day in my glorious existence. At least I get to stop my brain from overthinking for a couple of hours.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> People who get impatient on the roads are the worst. The really stupid ones are the ones who tailgate people in the slow lane when all they have to do is go left and pass. It's worse when you're already speeding and they're still tailgating. What are they trying to accomplish?


These people are dangerous on the roads. 😒


----------



## Blue Dino

Restaurants and bars are packed to the gills tonight. Even the crappy dive bars. Crowds of people standing on the sidewalks to get in. I haven't seen this in quite a long time, since pre-pandemic. I'm guessing a lot of people are visiting home and taking the chance to meet up with childhood friends while they're still free before thanksgiving. Took me 5x as long to drive through the downtown area because of traffic and endless crowds jaywalking.

Meanwhile back in the residential areas, it's been a total ghost town. Most houses are pitched black. With most people probably out of town. Even the big window and big tv screen house across from me have been pitched black since the weekend. Walked my dog for an hour and I've only counted a handful of cars passing by and I didn't even walked past another single person or dogwalker. It was eerie and completely silent everywhere. Like roaming a zombieverse. 💀


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> Restaurants and bars are packed to the gills tonight. Even the crappy dive bars. Crowds of people standing on the sidewalks to get in. I haven't seen this in quite a long time, since pre-pandemic. I'm guessing a lot of people are visiting home and taking the chance to meet up with childhood friends while they're still free before thanksgiving. Took me 5x as long to drive through the downtown area because of traffic and endless crowds jaywalking.
> 
> Meanwhile back in the residential areas, it's been a total ghost town. Most houses are pitched black. With most people probably out of town. Even the big window and big tv screen house across from me have been pitched black since the weekend. Walked my dog for an hour and I've only counted a handful of cars passing by and I didn't even walked past another single person or dogwalker. It was eerie and completely silent everywhere. Like roaming a zombieverse. 💀


IDK, it seems like paradise if you can stick entirely to the residential areas.


----------



## andy1984

i did my washing, including my only sheets, but i got home too late so its gonna be damp if i get it off the line. so i'm just sleeping with scratchy blankets (or will be sleeping, a bit restless right now).


----------



## alwaysrunning

The neighbourhood cat sometimes runs up the pavement to me when she sees me coming  Other times she completely ignores me like we've never met lol. Really bizzare thing happened couple months back. I live in a bedsit on the second floor and that day was having a particularly difficult time and as I was going out of my room I heard meowing and there she was outside my door!!! She had never been up to my room before. She came and sat on my bed; we were both laying down and then she started grooming my hair 🤣


----------



## Famous

We had a severe gale (90mph winds) here on friday, and the roofing felt of my garden shed has been shredded, I have a contact to repair the roof, but it's not too cheap, I just have to bite the bullet though as I have tools and stuff in there that will rust and rot with a leaky roof.


----------



## harrison

Someone I used to know (and sort of still do) is in Bali yet again and most likely staying at an obscenely expensive resort - purely because she's deeply unhappy in her marriage and needs time away from her husband. I wouldn't be surprised if he's paying for all of it though, obviously. She's still the most self-absorbed person I've ever met - I just thank God I don't care about her anymore.

She called me the other day from her car. I felt slightly guilty that I took pleasure in the fact that she's looking older and her looks are starting to fade. That's probably not very nice of me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My hands hurt pretty bad from being cracked that I couldn't even wash my hands after putting dirty towels in the washing machine. I might not be a major germ freak but when it comes to touching dirty things then eating and putting stuff in my mouth or touching my phone after touching something dirty or pretty much touching anything of mine after touching something dirty I have to wash my hands. Even doorknobs. Lol So I'll just have to deal with it for tonight if I want to take a break from the hand washing. I need to put my lotion on. But it doesn't always help.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> My hands hurt pretty bad from being cracked that I couldn't even wash my hands after putting dirty towels in the washing machine. I might not be a major germ freak but when it comes to touching dirty things then eating and putting stuff in my mouth or touching my phone after touching something dirty or pretty much touching anything of mine after touching something dirty I have to wash my hands. Even doorknobs. Lol So I'll just have to deal with it for tonight if I want to take a break from the hand washing. I need to put my lotion on. But it doesn't always help.


 Well, I mean since the covid thing hit, I can't help but worry about germs but I honestly worry more about chemicals. Especially now that my parents think they have to totally sterilize everything and will just douse everything with bleach and assorted other "sanitizing" wipes. All of the doorknobs in this place are always dripping with bleach. I really don't want that on my skin all the time. I understand them washing their hands if they've been out but just spraying the house with bleach when no one has even been anywhere is a bit much for me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I mean since the covid thing hit, I can't help but worry about germs but I honestly worry more about chemicals. Especially now that my parents think they have to totally sterilize everything and will just douse everything with bleach and assorted other "sanitizing" wipes. All of the doorknobs in this place are always dripping with bleach. I really don't want that on my skin all the time. I understand them washing their hands if they've been out but just spraying the house with bleach when no one has even been anywhere is a bit much for me.


Yea, that is a bit much. Lol I wouldn't do all that.

At least my towels were dry and not wet. I had them piling up for 3 days so they had plenty of time to dry. Also, washing your hands too much can actually make you sicker from what I saw online years ago. But idk. I try not to wash my hands too much but at my job I kind of have to. Sometimes, my hands have dry blood from the cracks.


----------



## Blue Dino

Sounded like a gun battle (yet another one) at the shopping center. I heard the distinctive pops that went on non stop for at least a minute. Probably will hear about it on the evening news.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> Sounded like a gun battle (yet another one) at the shopping center. I heard the distinctive pops that went on non stop for at least a minute. Probably will hear about it on the evening news.


I guess somebody in my area got into a fight and started firing an ak-47 outside of a bar yesterday. Thankfully, nobody was hurt.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> I guess somebody in my area got into a fight and started firing an ak-47 outside of a bar yesterday. Thankfully, nobody was hurt.


 The US has the dumbest criminals.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I broke my mini fridge


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Canadian Brotha said:


> I broke my mini fridge


 Mini-fridge hack (might be dangerous if your mini fridge has flammable refrigerant). Depending on how the fridge is made, you'll have to experiment on placement of the fan. What I have done is I got a CPU fan that I had laying around (it's probably best if it's a fan with sealed bearings). I hot glued the fan to an upside down plastic coffee mate lid and wired it to a 12 volt transformer (you can easily run the wire out between the gasket and the case of the fridge without affecting the seal that much. 

Once that was done, I plugged the transformer into a cheap timer and set it to cycle on and off about twice an hour. The fatal flaw of most mini fridges is they have no fan and it takes forever for them to work. Even a small fan helps the air circulate and the result is stuff gets colder faster and you have a refrigerator instead of a petri dish shaped like a box. 

However, it takes some fiddling because it works so well that you might actually freeze things if you don't get the right setting (it's trial and error). A larger fan that moves more air will probably work better but will probably be louder too. Other than that, in my experience, it tends to cause more dripping so you'll definitely need the drip tray and you'll need to empty it probably twice a week. 

You can also buy fans that are made to be used in RV fridges that just use batteries and that's probably a better idea. But they also probably run constantly, which will almost certainly freeze your drinks solid.


----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> I guess somebody in my area got into a fight and started firing an ak-47 outside of a bar yesterday. Thankfully, nobody was hurt.


Never bring a knife into an ak47 fight.


----------



## Famous

Doggo has a sore ear, heading off to the vet soon...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

WillYouStopDave said:


> Mini-fridge hack (might be dangerous if your mini fridge has flammable refrigerant). Depending on how the fridge is made, you'll have to experiment on placement of the fan. What I have done is I got a CPU fan that I had laying around (it's probably best if it's a fan with sealed bearings). I hot glued the fan to an upside down plastic coffee mate lid and wired it to a 12 volt transformer (you can easily run the wire out between the gasket and the case of the fridge without affecting the seal that much.
> 
> Once that was done, I plugged the transformer into a cheap timer and set it to cycle on and off about twice an hour. The fatal flaw of most mini fridges is they have no fan and it takes forever for them to work. Even a small fan helps the air circulate and the result is stuff gets colder faster and you have a refrigerator instead of a petri dish shaped like a box.
> 
> However, it takes some fiddling because it works so well that you might actually freeze things if you don't get the right setting (it's trial and error). A larger fan that moves more air will probably work better but will probably be louder too. Other than that, in my experience, it tends to cause more dripping so you'll definitely need the drip tray and you'll need to empty it probably twice a week.
> 
> You can also buy fans that are made to be used in RV fridges that just use batteries and that's probably a better idea. But they also probably run constantly, which will almost certainly freeze your drinks solid.


I was stabbed the excess ice in the freezer tray & ended up piercing it so it started venting CO2…it’s done, thanks though


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Canadian Brotha said:


> I was stabbed the excess ice in the freezer tray & ended up piercing it so it started venting CO2…it’s done, thanks though


 Yikes. Mine has stickers all over it saying the refrigerant is flammable and not to puncture the refrigerant lines, lest I be engulfed in an almighty fireball.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I’ve been listening to a boring ad about ladders on TV for about 20 minutes. Now I’m wondering why I haven’t turned it over.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Sometimes my hands go numb and tingly when I sit in this chair. It has only been happening since it was moved to make room for the Christmas tree.


----------



## harrison

I heard from someone I knew a lifetime ago and it made me quite sad. She's been in a sanatorium in Germany for 5 weeks for depression. I don't know why it's affected me so much.


----------



## andy1984

Canadian Brotha said:


> I was stabbed the excess ice in the freezer tray & ended up piercing it so it started venting CO2…it’s done, thanks though


yeah that's what happened to my last fridge. never again. I'll just take it outside and let it melt next time lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

andy1984 said:


> yeah that's what happened to my last fridge. never again. I'll just take it outside and let it melt next time lol.


Lesson definitely learned, lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My *****y coworker finally quit her job. Hope she can only find the bare minimum pay for work and nothing more. That woman has a major attitude problem. I get nothing but a fake apology that means nothing to me. Didn't reply back. 

Now, what this means for me I have no clue. Right before Christmas, too. If I have to work everyday for a month that will kind of suck but I'll take the pay. I just need a life outside of work, too or I'll go insane.


----------



## mt moyt

I want to buy a kindle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwaysrunning

There must be something about Tuesdays. Last Tuesday I dropped an almost full jar of coffee all over the floor, felt too tired to just reply to a text message and some other things I won't mention. Today I got to work and couldn't find my phone, was looking in my bag nothing so I must have left it at home. Then an hour later I felt something in my back pocket, it was my phone lol. Fell up the stairs whilst walking, and my eyes are a bit blurry which sometimes happens after I've done a lot but it's only 10 in the morning ha. Be glad when I get back home today and just sit down with a nice cuppa 😀


----------



## Surene

Reecedouglas1 said:


> i will start
> 
> i was on a bus today.


I accidentally printed out 4 large copies of my 2022 planner, now I cabt decide whether to use the small size or the large size


----------



## Replicante

My Spotify 2021 retrospective lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ugh, my FB account got hacked and it sent a message to literally everyone on it. Even though it's just 26 people and most of it is family it's still hella awkward. Like I'm not going through enough just for this awkward mess to happen. So now I have to change my password.


----------



## sprinter

The post office has not delivered any mail down our road for four days now. That has never happened before, maybe one day because of a snow storm etc.. I'm sure it must be covid related somehow.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

sprinter said:


> The post office has not delivered any mail down our road for four days now. That has never happened before, maybe one day because of a snow storm etc.. I'm sure it must be covid related somehow.


 Maybe it's a staff shortage? We actually haven't had any issues with the mail yet where we live but I'm kind of surprised we haven't. The USPS has never been great in my area.


----------



## sprinter

WillYouStopDave said:


> Maybe it's a staff shortage? We actually haven't had any issues with the mail yet where we live but I'm kind of surprised we haven't. The USPS has never been great in my area.


Well I heard that the current mail carrier was out, don't know why I just assumed because of sickness but it could be some other reason. But usually they always had a substitute mail carrier, not anymore I guess. Nobody answers the phone at the post office. I was kind of hoping to get a jury duty excusal card in the mail for my upcoming jury duty date early january.


----------



## Euripides

Up at 5 AM consumed by a blunted fear that I am so far gone into isolation and dissociation and brain fog, that I am past the point of being able at all to be better again.

Also started reading marxist theory.

Sunlight, please.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I just had a centipede(or millipede?) crawl on my arm. I felt something there. It wasn't one of those small centipedes I normally see. And it wasn't one of those really big ones since we don't get the really big ones here. Lol It was like 2 inches in length. Going by what I saw online, I think it's a greenhouse millipede. 🧐

I rarely ever see these...I couldn't imagine a huge, poisonous centipede crawling on me. 🤣


----------



## shyshisho

Some yogurt I had with lunch today tasted a bit off so I checked the expiration date and it was 11/24. I just bought that yogurt yesterday. For someone with emetophobia this was disconcerting, but I'm not feeling sick so far, fingers crossed.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got free chicken tenders with honey mustard sauce and fries at my job. 😆


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I ordered a herb stash again & submitted my medical claim form

Also, I’d forgotten how long my goatee grows


----------



## Euripides

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I got free chicken tenders with honey mustard sauce and fries at my job. 😆


Ouffff, jackpot 🤤


-----

I put out the trash just as the truck came round the corner. Amazing.


----------



## Blue Dino

A year ago, I made a comment on my local subreddit about a certain subject matter, where I was downvoted to oblivion, I got a flood of replies of insults and threats. 

Yesterday, on the same local subreddit about a same subject matter, I copy/pasted the exact same comment word by word for amusement, and my comment got x3 gold and 1000+ upvotes. 

Reddit is weird.


----------



## strange_world

My Christmas pudding for tomorrow is now steaming. Only 4 hours to go.

It's a vegetarian, teetotaler's Christmas pudding containing non-alcoholic ale. This will be my first Christmas in over quarter of a century where I don't get drunk. I'm quietly optimistic that I can go the whole day without drinking.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My next door neighbours are playing bad music loudly at 12:49 AM on Christmas Eve night, but instead of it being Christmas carols which would have made more sense, I think it is reggae, which is interesting.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> A year ago, I made a comment on my local subreddit about a certain subject matter, where I was downvoted to oblivion, I got a flood of replies of insults and threats.
> 
> Yesterday, on the same local subreddit about a same subject matter, I copy/pasted the exact same comment word by word for amusement, and my comment got x3 gold and 1000+ upvotes.
> 
> Reddit is weird.


Correction. Human beings are weird. Well... unless your subreddit is full of bots, but that still doesn't negate that fact that humans are weird.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@Euripides It really was. Lol I'm craving more of it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My brother in law let out a loud burp. 😆


----------



## Blue Dino

It's a post apocalyptic ghost town outside nearly everywhere. Barely any cars on the road, no pedestrians on the streets, bars and restaurants looked deserted. With the exception of the fastfood places I passed through, which all of their drive thrus are packed with lines of cars. I wanted to get some fried chicken at the popeyes, but there were nearly 30+ cars in line. 

Expected to return home to an empty house to myself for the evening and probably for the entire xmas weekend. But two of them are home. One walked out in PJs. The other is in xmas colored spandex doing squats in the living room with her jazzercise videos.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I took a nap. Lol


----------



## Omni-slash

Well, finally done with the necessary formalities of the season. Back to the shadows again.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's 73 degrees and the heater was on so I turned it off. I never understood turning the heater on just cause it's Winter time regardless of the temperature. Lol It constantly stays on in the Winter.


----------



## harrison

My boy has just recently touched down in the land of the free and is currently resting in a hotel in Los Angeles.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I actually dropped a set of (fairly heavy) scissors (pointy side down, naturally) on the top of my foot yesterday. I think I saw my life flash before my eyes as I watched them almost in slow motion plummeting towards my foot. I have no excuses for why I was unable to move my foot out of the way fast enough other than the fact that I was just in disbelief that it was really happening. 

I still do not have a good assessment of the damage, as they didn't actually impale my foot as I had feared they might. They just left a peculiar looking red spot that didn't exactly bleed.

At this point, almost 24 hours later, it mostly just kinda itches and feels like a dull background pain. Definitely not the kind of day I was expecting yesterday. You just never know when you wake up if your foot is going to be quite the same when the sun sets.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have to eat chicken biscuits so slowly or it'll feel like the food is getting stuck in my throat whenever I swallow it if I dont eat it slow. It already takes me like 10 minutes or more just to eat one. The biscuit gets too dry. Its like eating cornbread. 😆 But the chicken biscuit was good either way.


----------



## CNikki

I woke up late (once again) and soon heading back to my boyfriend's place. I should probably stop at the convenience store up the block beforehand. I want my hair to dry from my shower though since I don't like going out in the cold weather while it's still wet unless I really have to.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Christmas Eve's Eve  I locked my bike up somewhere and then the lock refused to open. Walked back to it with oil the next day but to no avail, so I contacted the council as I have had a lock seize up on me before and had people asking "what are you doing whilst trying to cut it off" lol. I told my neighbour I was going down there with a chainsaw incase the oil doesn't work and that he needs to bail me out if it comes to it  But I did contact the council to see if they can cut it free. Walked 16 miles that day. Makes you really appreciate having a bike 😀


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My 5A Firegrain Acorn Tip drumsticks have arrived, just waiting on the 5B ones now


----------



## Blue Dino

The gf/bf housemates just returned.😩 I was hoping they would at least stay out of town through New Years weekend.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I laughed to myself at work over pretty much nothing. Lol A coworker was walking with his phone in his hand and he was looking at his phone while he was walking. I don't know why I thought it was so funny. 🙉


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have hairy cavewoman pits and hairy cavewoman legs. Best of both worlds. 🤣 lol


----------



## thomasjune

I had a follow up dentist appointment today. 
It throw me off of my every day routine a little but I'll recover tomorrow.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It's always nice when you can just tell that Amazon let your package sit for an entire day because you aren't paying them for Prime. I see that it arrived at an Amazon facility at 5 AM and left said facility at 8 PM. So I'm just gonna assume they deliberately let it sit there despite the fact that I at least paid them for basic shipping.


----------



## shyshisho

Got a new iPad for Christmas. My previous one was 10 years old so the improvement in speed, picture and sound quality is really noticeable.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Saw one of my teachers from when I was at college at Aldi's again; so I hid and waited in the chilled meat section until they had gone.


----------



## harrison

My son's spending New Year's Eve in Las Vegas - he just arrived yesterday as his friend is apparently no longer contagious. Will be so exciting for a couple of young guys - to spend New Year there. I just hope he stays safe.


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> My son's spending New Year's Eve in Las Vegas - he just arrived yesterday as his friend is apparently no longer contagious. Will be so exciting for a couple of young guys - to spend New Year there. I just hope he stays safe.


As long as he's fully vaccinated, he's going to be fine. That sounds fun indeed.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> As long as he's fully vaccinated, he's going to be fine. That sounds fun indeed.


I really hope so. Apparently they're staying at that big casino that looks like a giant, black pyramid. Should be fun.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Some old lady bumped her friggin car door against mine and it felt pretty hard cause my car felt like it was shaking. She didnt even say sorry or anything. Just stood there and looked. I checked the side of my car and thankfully it didn't have a dent in it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Some old lady bumped her friggin car door against mine and it felt pretty hard cause my car felt like it was shaking. She didnt even say sorry or anything. Just stood there and looked. I checked the side of my car and thankfully it didn't have a dent in it.


 That is why I say it doesn't even pay to buy new cars anymore. Well, at least during normal times when used car prices are not absurd. You buy a brand new car and you can't even park it anywhere without anxiety that it's will be dented, scratched or otherwise not the same the next time you see it.

I get anxiety about driving a 20 year old car because the reliability factor but you can park that thing anywhere without worry. If anything does happen, it will blend in with all the other scuffs and dings and won't feel like we lost five grand in value in 20 seconds.

People are so flipping stupid and disrespectful though. If I hit someone's car with a door I'd wait for them and admit it and apologize and hope they were reasonable on the resolution. Like it's not easy to bang someone's car. I don't think I've ever done it in all my years of driving.


----------



## Crisigv

Got an appointment for my 3rd shot


----------



## Blue Dino

I haven't heard a single firework go off yet. Very surprising. Typically, we have been having a few dozen go off daily over the summer.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Those lobster cakes I had were good but I just could not eat that butter sauce that came with them this time. Last time, it made me almost feel sick. It's good but a bit too much. 🤢 Probably won't eat the butter sauce again.


----------



## Blue Dino

Waiting for a very large home-made pizza to bake for dinner, that my housemate hand made.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Waiting for a very large home-made pizza to bake for dinner, that my housemate hand made.



You're trying to torment me, aren't you?


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> You're trying to torment me, aren't you?


I guess I shouldn't shared that it was actually pretty good.😋


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Earlier today, I found myself carefully inspecting the pores on my nose for no particular reason.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wtf? This hat that's been hanging on my bedroom wall ever since I've lived here(which has been over 7 years and possibly longer) just all of a sudden fell off? Scared the crap out of me. Oh noes, I have a poltergeist in here. 😨😂

Seriously, it's pretty amazing it's been there that long without falling off the wall like that and then makes me jump.

I think I'm sleeping with my light on tonight as much as I don't want to. Lol All over a hat falling over. 😒


----------



## Memories of Silence

Last week, I found out that I had forgotten to unpin the tags that were in my new petticoat before I wore it a few months ago, and today, I realised I did the same thing with the price tag on a skirt I’ve worn once. I don’t know how I didn’t notice.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Went to Red Lobster by myself. Yay. Lol Nothing wrong with that of course.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Went to Red Lobster by myself. Yay. Lol Nothing wrong with that of course.


 Soon, you'll need a bumper sticker for your car that says "I'd rather be at Red Lobster".


----------



## JH1983

Those cheese biscuits they have are really good. You can get them frozen from the store too.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Soon, you'll need a bumper sticker for your car that says "I'd rather be at Red Lobster".


Lol.. My mother got me hooked on their crab alfredo. I'm not a huge alfredo person but that crab alfredo hits the spot. 

@JH1983 Oh yea. If you mean those garlic biscuits, they're the bomb. I won't doubt I'll hide them in my pocketbook for work tomorrow for my lunch. 😅


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I ordered Amazon brand rechargeable batteries with the charger


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Canadian Brotha said:


> I ordered Amazon brand rechargeable batteries with the charger


 Assuming the batteries are Ni-MH, I'd strongly recommend spending a bit extra on getting a charger that has a testing feature that fully charges the batteries and drains them fully so you know how good your batteries are and what their actual capacity is (and whether the brand is reputable or not). 

I bought a "smart" charger that can charge just about anything and has eight slots. I like the charger but I really wish I'd spent the extra on getting one with the testing feature.

Also, the Ni-MH rechargeables (all brands, as near as I can tell) are only 1.2 volts fully charged. Which can be a problem sometimes because most things that take AA or AAA batteries want 1.5 volts and that is how they know when your battery is getting low. The voltage on alkaline batteries goes down as the battery nears the end of it's life. 

It's not a problem with everything but sometimes you'll charge them up and put them in and a week later you'll get a battery warning. Or in some cases, your device will just shut down and refuse to work because the voltage is below what it needs. 

I have some of Amazon's AAA Ni-MH cells and they're OK but they don't maintain their charge the way they're advertised. I find if they sit for a while, I'll have to recharge them before I can use them. Eneloops are supposed to be better but they're very expensive. I think maybe it's just that the AAA size doesn't give them much to work with to get good capacity. AA cells seem way more useful (which annoys me because everything I buy seems to take AAA cells now). 

Anyway, yeah. The charger. I wish I'd gotten the one with the test function. It was like $60 I think and I just had sticker shock but it's probably worth it since you only have to buy it once.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

WillYouStopDave said:


> Assuming the batteries are Ni-MH, I'd strongly recommend spending a bit extra on getting a charger that has a testing feature that fully charges the batteries and drains them fully so you know how good your batteries are and what their actual capacity is (and whether the brand is reputable or not).
> 
> I bought a "smart" charger that can charge just about anything and has eight slots. I like the charger but I really wish I'd spent the extra on getting one with the testing feature.
> 
> Also, the Ni-MH rechargeables (all brands, as near as I can tell) are only 1.2 volts fully charged. Which can be a problem sometimes because most things that take AA or AAA batteries want 1.5 volts and that is how they know when your battery is getting low. The voltage on alkaline batteries goes down as the battery nears the end of it's life.
> 
> It's not a problem with everything but sometimes you'll charge them up and put them in and a week later you'll get a battery warning. Or in some cases, your device will just shut down and refuse to work because the voltage is below what it needs.
> 
> I have some of Amazon's AAA Ni-MH cells and they're OK but they don't maintain their charge the way they're advertised. I find if they sit for a while, I'll have to recharge them before I can use them. Eneloops are supposed to be better but they're very expensive. I think maybe it's just that the AAA size doesn't give them much to work with to get good capacity. AA cells seem way more useful (which annoys me because everything I buy seems to take AAA cells now).
> 
> Anyway, yeah. The charger. I wish I'd gotten the one with the test function. It was like $60 I think and I just had sticker shock but it's probably worth it since you only have to buy it once.


I get that Amazon brand is generally not great, however, these are just for my electric razor & bluetooth mouses, nothing special


----------



## Canadian Brotha

WillYouStopDave said:


> Assuming the batteries are Ni-MH, I'd strongly recommend spending a bit extra on getting a charger that has a testing feature that fully charges the batteries and drains them fully so you know how good your batteries are and what their actual capacity is (and whether the brand is reputable or not).
> 
> I bought a "smart" charger that can charge just about anything and has eight slots. I like the charger but I really wish I'd spent the extra on getting one with the testing feature.
> 
> Also, the Ni-MH rechargeables (all brands, as near as I can tell) are only 1.2 volts fully charged. Which can be a problem sometimes because most things that take AA or AAA batteries want 1.5 volts and that is how they know when your battery is getting low. The voltage on alkaline batteries goes down as the battery nears the end of it's life.
> 
> It's not a problem with everything but sometimes you'll charge them up and put them in and a week later you'll get a battery warning. Or in some cases, your device will just shut down and refuse to work because the voltage is below what it needs.
> 
> I have some of Amazon's AAA Ni-MH cells and they're OK but they don't maintain their charge the way they're advertised. I find if they sit for a while, I'll have to recharge them before I can use them. Eneloops are supposed to be better but they're very expensive. I think maybe it's just that the AAA size doesn't give them much to work with to get good capacity. AA cells seem way more useful (which annoys me because everything I buy seems to take AAA cells now).
> 
> Anyway, yeah. The charger. I wish I'd gotten the one with the test function. It was like $60 I think and I just had sticker shock but it's probably worth it since you only have to buy it once.


I get that Amazon brand is generally not great, however, these are just for my electric razor & bluetooth mouses, nothing special


----------



## alwaysrunning

Weirdly in less than two weeks 2 people have approached me and spoke to me about going to church. I had actually forgotten about some aspects about Catholicism and Christianity if those certain things ( I don't know if I could mention them here ) weren't a part of it then I would try it but I very carefully double checked with the guy today after he handed me a leaflet. After he answered my question I told him I would not be able to go and gave him his leaflet back.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I took a nice nap.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I ordered some modern door bells & a lamp with a wireless charger built in


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I saw someone with a shut up Karen t-shirt. Lmao


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I skipped supper today.


----------



## Blue Dino

Looks like the HOA here will resume the ban on street parking and even parking cars on our own driveways starting next month. Back to taking a minimum of 10 min walks to get to my car each way. And with record car thefts and break-ins and all...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Looks like the HOA here will resume the ban on street parking and even parking cars on our own driveways starting next month. Back to taking a minimum of 10 min walks to get to my car each way. And with record car thefts and break-ins and all...


 I really hate HOAs. They're convenient in a lot of ways but cause a lot of trouble. We have pretty big parking lots here (considering there are only four units in each building) and for the first ten years or so, we could park wherever we wanted but then they started that assigned spaces stuff and told everyone they only had one spot per unit and if they had two cars, one had to be parked in the garage at all times. So there are like six visitor spaces that no one is allowed to park in and are almost never taken. 

That annoys me quite a bit. So there are like 25 open spots in this complex at all times and people have to make sure they never have more than one of their cars in their own parking lots at a time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I work a bit too fast sometimes that I have to force myself to slow down. Lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lmfao I finally marked two PMs I had from almost two years ago as read instead of unread. I remember the last time I couldn't find them for some reason or I must've overlooked them so I put it off all this time. Looks weird without the 2 notification thingy under conversations. 😆


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lmfao I finally marked two PMs I had from almost two years ago as read instead of unread. I remember the last time I couldn't find them for some reason or I must've overlooked them so I put it off all this time. Looks weird without the 2 notification thingy under conversations. 😆


 I don't mark mine. As a matter of fact, I am not even sure when the last time I thought about the fact that you CAN mark them was. I just read them and move on.  

There's something wrong with my brain that way. I will completely miss totally obvious things like that. Someone will walk up to me wearing a "I voted" button on their shirt and I'll ask them if they voted yet. And they'll just look at me sideways.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just noticed that my left forearm hardly has any hair on it anymore and I don't know why.  I also have no idea how long it's been that way.


----------



## Blue Dino

The military vet dads that have weekly football watching parties in their opened-garage bar across the street has been screaming and man grunting non stop for most of the day.


----------



## harrison

Just woke up from one of my old man afternoon naps.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> I really hate HOAs. They're convenient in a lot of ways but cause a lot of trouble. We have pretty big parking lots here (considering there are only four units in each building) and for the first ten years or so, we could park wherever we wanted but then they started that assigned spaces stuff and told everyone they only had one spot per unit and if they had two cars, one had to be parked in the garage at all times. So there are like six visitor spaces that no one is allowed to park in and are almost never taken.
> 
> That annoys me quite a bit. So there are like 25 open spots in this complex at all times and people have to make sure they never have more than one of their cars in their own parking lots at a time.


Yeah the street parking here usually can accommodate 2x the total cars of the entire neighborhood. Especially my street which is very wide. But ever since they spent a big chunk of the HOA budget on planting these lavish unnecessary plants on the median, they thought street parked cars would obstructed them from being seen, so they went to the city to get permission to impose the ban on the public streets. Eventually they add the ban on parking on driveways, because cars make neighborhood look ugly. Our area had no HOA until years ago when a bunch of bored retirees form one here out of boredom.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't mark mine. As a matter of fact, I am not even sure when the last time I thought about the fact that you CAN mark them was. I just read them and move on.
> 
> There's something wrong with my brain that way. I will completely miss totally obvious things like that. Someone will walk up to me wearing a "I voted" button on their shirt and I'll ask them if they voted yet. And they'll just look at me sideways.


There's a lot of things I don't pay attention to like on shows and in movies. Lol I can pay attention to what I'm watching but not usually enough to come up with theories. I'd rather just watch and focus on the show/movie anyways.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Just got a heads up by email that the landlord is coming to empty the electric coin meter on Wednesday. So glad to have advance warning so I can tidy up the chaos that is my room lol


----------



## Blue Dino

For months, there's this obviously mentally unstable and at-risk person that walks around town with a half mask like the phantom of the opera one, a trenchcoat, a cowboy hat and a freaking samurai sword (looks sharp & shiny) meanwhile he just hums loudly to himself and long stares at everyone he walks by. The good thing is, he always looks happy and cheerful, not hostile & angry or anything. But still it's very unsettling.


----------



## thomasjune

I had eggs, fries and corned beef hash for dinner today.
I should have taken a picture of it and posted it on Facebook for the world to see but I don't do Facebook. :/


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> For months, there's this obviously mentally unstable and at-risk person that walks around town with a half mask like the phantom of the opera one, a trenchcoat, a cowboy hat and a freaking samurai sword (looks sharp & shiny) meanwhile he just hums loudly to himself and long stares at everyone he walks by. The good thing is, he always looks happy and cheerful, not hostile & angry or anything. But still it's very unsettling.


Jesus, sounds like the sort of people that would get on my tram sometimes. One of them sat right behind me one time - so I moved to a different seat.


----------



## Blue Dino

I listened a bit to the new old-school classic Hip Hop/R&B station as I am driving around doing some errands. They played tracks from artists according to my Shazam app: Wiz Khalifa, Mike Posner, Kanye, T-pain, Soulja Boi, Kesha, Wale, The Weeknd, Drake, Arriana Grande, Rihanna, Kid Cudi and Big Sean. I have never heard of half of these artists.

Old school?...😞


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I ate a teriyaki slim Jim after eating a banana cause I don't like the aftertaste of bananas or the taste of them in general. I took it for my work lunch so I didn't mix the banana with peanut butter this time. 😂


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My echo dot had the orange spinner again. It never gets any easier to fix it. It wants to fight me every time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My phone is doing this annoying thing where it's telling me the time every now and then. 😒 Trying to fix it.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I just found out I have Covid.


----------



## zonebox

@Memories of Silence I hope you are not feeling too sick right now, as well as recover quickly.


----------



## Memories of Silence

zonebox said:


> @Memories of Silence I hope you are not feeling too sick right now, as well as recover quickly.


Thanks  I feel better than I thought I would.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Memories of Silence said:


> I just found out I have Covid.



How are you feeling? Do you have any idea how you got it?


----------



## Memories of Silence

WillYouStopDave said:


> How are you feeling? Do you have any idea how you got it?


I’ve been a bit sleepy and achy today, and I probably have a fever. Some symptoms seem to get better for a while, and then they get worse again. My dad caught it and gave it to me and my mum, and we think he might have caught it from someone he works with.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Memories of Silence said:


> I’ve been a bit sleepy and achy today, and I probably have a fever. Some symptoms seem to get better for a while, and then they get worse again. My dad caught it and gave it to me and my mum, and we think he might have caught it from someone he works with.


 It would be nice if they told people which variant they have. Since they are obviously logging it anyway, it makes no sense that the people who tested positive have no idea which one they have.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I finally bought a pair of the Jlab headphones that supposedly have 50+ hours of battery life. Since I have pretty much moved to using bluetooth all the time, it's annoying to have to recharge them like twice a day and be stuck to a charging cable when the whole point is to be wireless. I was forgetting my old ones were charging and I'd get up and the cable would yank them off my head. 

These ones are better but if you don't have anything playing for a while, they seem to disconnect, which is annoying because then you have to do the connecting thing again. It's always something.


----------



## harrison

Memories of Silence said:


> I’ve been a bit sleepy and achy today, and I probably have a fever. Some symptoms seem to get better for a while, and then they get worse again. My dad caught it and gave it to me and my mum, and we think he might have caught it from someone he works with.


Hope you're okay Jessica and that you'll get better soon. Hopefully it'll be mild for you.

There's so much virus around out there atm my wife and I have mostly been staying home. It's pretty crazy the number of cases..


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

There was a rug in the bathroom of all places. I had to take it out to take a shower. A pointless place to put a rug. That's for sure. Lol


----------



## Blue Dino

I finally have to admit the fact that I don't care for lobster or crab. It tastes nice, but nowhere enjoying enough for me to warrant the trouble of eating them. Cracking and peeling off shells, the mess, only for bits and pieces of meat. The prep, the cleanup. Unless it's the certain style or cuisine of it, only then eating them would be worth the trouble.


----------



## either/or

My ankle hurts.


----------



## either/or

I get zapped by the same light switch every single day. Without fail.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> My ankle hurts.


That sucks. Do you know why you ankle hurts?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I definitely think the Echo Dot is gradually wearing down. I got the orange spinner again yesterday. The intervals are getting closer together. 

When I first got it, if I unplugged it and plugged it back in, it would take a minute but it would reconnect to the wifi automatically. Now if I fight with it for 2 hours to get it reconnected and unplug it a few hours later and plug it back in, it just sits there and spins the orange ring infinitely until I go through the whole reset procedure all over again. 

I'm thinking I will have to buy a new one soon but I'm not even sure if I want to.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was putting in a code on my work machine and accidentally typed in 666. Woooh, spooky. 😱😂


----------



## harrison

My son is having one of those trips you can only really have when you're young. He's in upstate New York at Niagra Falls with a few friends - eating buffalo wings. I didn't even know buffalos had wings.


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> My son is having one of those trips you can only really have when you're young. He's in upstate New York at Niagra Falls with a few friends - eating buffalo wings. I didn't even know buffalos had wings.


I've heard they grow them when they are hot and have to fly to the nearest ranch to take a dip.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Heart of Rock N Roll by Huey Lewis and the News is stuck in my head. 😒


----------



## WillYouStopDave

harrison said:


> My son is having one of those trips you can only really have when you're young. He's in upstate New York at Niagra Falls with a few friends - eating buffalo wings. I didn't even know buffalos had wings.


 I think they had to give them a cool, catchy name to trick people into paying to eat parts of the chicken that no one would otherwise want. 

It's like 

"Chicken wings? I don't want no chicken wings! There's nothing there!" 

"OK. Would you like to try some BUFFALO wings?!"

They go from the most pathetic scrap of meat in existence to something people brag about eating "Yeah man! I was out last night and stuffed myself full of buffalo wings!" "Cool man, cool! Heh heh heh heh! They RULE!"


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have to work 6 days next week. Lol


----------



## slyfox

Today was my birthday. Other than getting some exercise, mostly slept the day away since I'm so behind on sleep.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My coworker I don't like bribed me with food again. 😒 At least I got free food. Lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ewww, I took a bite of that pot pie and it tasted a bit sour so I threw it out. 🤢 I don't plan on getting sick. Not sure why it tasted sour but that's an obvious sign not to trust it. 😂


----------



## Blue Dino

slyfox said:


> Today was my birthday. Other than getting some exercise, mostly slept the day away since I'm so behind on sleep.


Happy belated birthday. 🎂


----------



## slyfox

Blue Dino said:


> Happy belated birthday. 🎂


Thanks


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I opened up the door to see the snow falling. Wonder how much we'll get. Also, I wonder if work will be canceled if it snows much. Probably not. I kind of hope it is and kind of hope it isn't cause then I'll just have to make it up. I turned the water on in the sinks so the pipes won't freeze. No one turned them on. 😬 Not sure if they forgot or figured they didn't need to be on. I turned the faucets on just in case.

Not sure why the hell it didn't feel that cold outside to me. 🤣


----------



## Blue Dino

Saw a loose german shepherd wandering around the lagoon park nearby yesterday. Saw it again today around the same area, just camping under a playstructure. Hope someone will tend to it soon. 🙁


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I wish work would be canceled today. Even though there's no snow sticking to the ground there's ice packed on my windshield and I should've turned the defrost on earlier. 😒 I didnt think it was ice since it looked white. Lol I've had clear ice on my windshield before though. Might have to get to work a little later.


----------



## sprinter

One of the top stories on the local news lately was a pickup and trailer carrying 100 "lab monkeys" crashed near the interstate and four of them escaped. I'm like yeah run monkeys, run south because it's freezing cold here and I wonder if they are equipped to survive the cold. Then I'm thinking maybe they will starve anyway. I think the state police shot one that was up a tree. Not a good situation all around ...poor monkeys.


----------



## coeur_brise

I didn't freeze my face off today. Then again, it's not that cold out. Strange how 13 degrees F/ -10C is "not as cold". 0/-17 is when you really start to feel it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I bought some oatmilk today. Lol It wasn't bad but good enough that I drank more.


----------



## Blue Dino

Blue.Dino said:


> Saw a loose german shepherd wandering around the lagoon park nearby yesterday. Saw it again today around the same area, just camping under a playstructure. Hope someone will tend to it soon. 🙁


Passed by the area twice, no sign of 🐶. Hope it returned home.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

There was some light frost outside this morning. My mother said she got heavy frost where she lives. I can tolerate 30 degrees then when it gets to the 20s it gets more chilly for me but still tolerable. It was 26 degrees this morning then when I drove to work it went up to 29 degrees. I can definitely tolerate cold more than heat I think. But I think being in heat is more convenient. 😂


----------



## harrison

It's still pretty hot here thanks.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My hands are really dry and flaky today. Going to use some special lotion.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The soundbar/sub I bought were cheap but they are still better than the TV speakers, at least I get some bass now


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't know why but I want to try baby food. 😒 I hear it actually tastes good. Such a random thing to want to try, though. 😆


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm getting my taxes done tomorrow in the morning. Probably before 9:30.


----------



## rawrguy

I have to wait until February 28 until those lawyers finally meetup and I can finally move to Anaheim Hills 😩


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

There's like almost never any butter or milk here half the time. I'm not spending more money on those things to cook just to end up having someone else use my milk and butter. No thanks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Two sirloin patties fried and chopped on top of green beans and onions and topped with horseradish mustard.


----------



## Blue Dino

5 neighbors on my street have all moved away the last 2 weeks. All are relatively young, 30s to early 40s. I guess at that age, they are making great enough money to not want to settle in a boring middle class basic suburb for too long.

Meanwhile on the corner of the block, there was a couple that moved in over thanksgiving. I've always use to see the husband walking his young toddler son in the noon time. Today I finally saw the wife. She was my class valedictorian. I remember she had the highest ever GPA at my school's history at the time. We never once interacted, so I doubt she would even recognize me or see some familiarity in me in anyway. Meanwhile one of my past college housemates still lives half a block from me several houses down. It's such a small world.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Got 29 dollars worth of groceries today. I got as cheap as I could get. Lol Pretty much almost everything I got was less than 2 dollars. 😃👍


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had to endure the smell of bacon in the kitchen earlier. Lol 🤣 Wish I didn't have to smell it. 😒


----------



## WillYouStopDave

^ Who could hate the smell of bacon? That's heresy!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> ^ Who could hate the smell of bacon? That's heresy!


Lol I actually love the smell but just didnt want to smell it cause I didn't get to have any. 😂


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol I actually love the smell but just didnt want to smell it cause I didn't get to have any. 😂


 IC. That is definitely quite painful! I actually haven't had bacon in so long that just thinking about it breaks my brain. Like if I could buy cook and eat as much of it as I could, I'd probably bacon myself into a coma.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> IC. That is definitely quite painful! I actually haven't had bacon in so long that just thinking about it breaks my brain. Like if I could buy cook and eat as much of it as I could, I'd probably bacon myself into a coma.


This is how I feel about the bacon. 😆











And this is how I feel about a bacon coma. 😂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had one of those stupid bots send me a friend request on Snapchat. 🙄


----------



## Euripides

Well. There it is.

I just turned 30, five minutes ago.


----------



## Blue Dino

Cherry blossoms one my street are in full bloom now, about more than a month early. Typically, they don't even start blooming into early-mid March.🌸🌸🌸


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I drooled on my pillow. 😒


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I drooled on my pillow. 😒


 I hate when that happens. I especially hate when it happens and I don't notice and I readjust my face and smash my eye into the wet spot.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I hate when that happens. I especially hate when it happens and I don't notice and I readjust my face and smash my eye into the wet spot.


That sounds like it would feel slightly uncomfortable. Lol...I don't like how drool feels when it's on my face. 😆

I think I took like a 20 minute nap cause it was like 9:40 PM last time I looked at the time then I woke up and it said 9:57. So not even 20 minutes. Damn, I must've slept real hard for those 17 minutes.


----------



## shyshisho

The quiet middle aged woman who lived next door moved out, to be replaced by a young couple who moved in yesterday. They're already having a noisy get together. It is the Super Bowl so hopefully it won't be a regular occurrence.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

2 Impossible Burger patties fried and chopped and mixed with green beans and onions with horseradish mustard.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> 2 Impossible Burger patties fried and chopped and mixed with green beans and onions with horseradish mustard.


Lol I was thinking to myself didn't he make this post already or am I tripping? But it got changed slightly with the meat. What's it going to be next I wonder. 😂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got booboo on knuckle. 😒


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol I was thinking to myself didn't he make this post already or am I tripping? But it got changed slightly with the meat. What's it going to be next I wonder. 😂


 Yeah. My meals are pretty predictable. I eat pretty much the same stuff all the time. Also, I hadn't tried the Impossible Burgers before. I usually get the Beyond Burgers but couldn't get them this time. Neither of them taste like meat but they're good.


----------



## Blue Dino

A neighbor down the block that moved out a few weeks ago, is now moving back in into the same house.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> A neighbor down the block that moved out a few weeks ago, is now moving back in into the same house.


  

I'll say this much. Seems like there's never a dull moment in your neighborhood.


----------



## Socialmisfits

I saw people drive by my window, actually I see that on a daily basis.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I couldn't even verify my fingerprint to get a free 30 day trial on Kindle cause my thumb finger is too dry and flaky. 😒 FML. Guess I'll just wait until Spring time when I don't have dry hands just to get this free trial. 🤣 But do I really need a 30 day free trial of this. Its only going to be free for 30 days anyways, which isn't enough in the grand scheme of things. Not something I want to spend money on, though.

I waaaas going to read this book on it for free that a YouTuber recommended but looks like I'll just have to buy it. Might be better anyways.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I couldn't even verify my fingerprint to get a free 30 day trial on Kindle cause my thumb finger is too dry and flaky. 😒 FML. Guess I'll just wait until Spring time when I don't have dry hands just to get this free trial. 🤣 But do I really need a 30 day free trial of this. Its only going to be free for 30 days anyways, which isn't enough in the grand scheme of things. Not something I want to spend money on, though.
> 
> I waaaas going to read this book on it for free that a YouTuber recommended but looks like I'll just have to buy it. Might be better anyways.


 Be careful with Amazon's "free trials". They snookered me into a "free trial" of Amazon Music when I bought my first Echo Dot. It was like 3 months free or something and I thought "Cool. I'll take it and just cancel it before they bill me". 

Time came around and I went into the settings and canceled it. Didn't think anything else about it until I saw the charge on our bill for the next month. Then I looked and saw it had re-activated itself as if I never canceled it. 

I usually like Amazon and think they're a pretty decent company to deal with so maybe that was just a fluke. Still, I have avoided taking any more of their free trials after that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Be careful with Amazon's "free trials". They snookered me into a "free trial" of Amazon Music when I bought my first Echo Dot. It was like 3 months free or something and I thought "Cool. I'll take it and just cancel it before they bill me".
> 
> Time came around and I went into the settings and canceled it. Didn't think anything else about it until I saw the charge on our bill for the next month. Then I looked and saw it had re-activated itself as if I never canceled it.
> 
> I usually like Amazon and think they're a pretty decent company to deal with so maybe that was just a fluke. Still, I have avoided taking any more of their free trials after that.


Oh good lord. 😒 There's so many scams nowadays I can't keep up with them. I always thought free trials were legit cause I know YouTube Premium has a free 30 day trial but I never was interested in it. Not worth it for me if I have to pay any kind of money every month. I guess some of those free trials, you just have to watch out for. So yea, I am better off buying the book but I don't like ordering from Amazon. Lol So, I might not even get it. If I can find it somewhere else, I'll get the book. 

These scams are cancer. 😒


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Oh good lord. 😒 There's so many scams nowadays I can't keep up with them. I always thought free trials were legit cause I know YouTube Premium has a free 30 day trial but I never was interested in it. Not worth it for me if I have to pay any kind of money every month. I guess some of those free trials, you just have to watch out for. So yea, I am better off buying the book but I don't like ordering from Amazon. Lol So, I might not even get it. If I can find it somewhere else, I'll get the book.
> 
> These scams are cancer. 😒


 Oh I don't know. Like I said. It probably doesn't happen to everyone. There might have just been some mixup with mine. I just had no intentions of actually paying for a subscription so it was really annoying.


----------



## Junimoon11

I logged back on here in who knows how long, like 6 years almost. 😭 Also I finally pushed myself to go to my first therapy session yesterday, terrifying. My therapist seems very nice and warm though, he's like a little cute mouse lol.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had to pay a 2.50 fee to talk over the phone to pay my taxes cause my phone is so picky with my address. 😒 Yaaaay...Well, at least I'm getting things done I guess.


----------



## andy1984

I'm getting my covid booster shot this afternoon, as daily new infections in my country have passed 1000. most other places have already been through this I guess, but it's new for us.


----------



## Memories of Silence

There was a book I got for my 10th birthday that I was thinking my nephew might like either yesterday or the day before. I hadn’t heard about it or seen it anywhere except for my own copy, and it isn’t a very well known book. I saw it secondhand today for $2, so I bought it for him. He must have been meant to have it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Memories of Silence said:


> There was a book I got for my 10th birthday that I was thinking my nephew might like either yesterday or the day before. I hadn’t heard about it or seen it anywhere except for my own copy, and it isn’t a very well known book. I saw it secondhand today for $2, so I bought it for him. He must have been meant to have it.


Aww, that is very sweet of you!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Thought about cooking some kind of pizza using cabbage instead of dough that you can fry and use sausage and tomato sauce for it with mozzarella cheese. Saw a YouTube video on ot. Hope it comes out edible and tasty and not bland. I'm not the best cook but I think I'm alright sometimes. I can't go wrong with this. Lol If I do, I'm not going to hesitate to try again.

I was like well, this one seems simple and cheap and doesn't seem like it would take an hour to cook so I'll try it out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Went outside to dig the car out this morning. I was going to move it to the other side of the lot so the snowplow would (hopefully) come back around eventually and clear our spot.

Got out there and got most of the snow away from the front of the car. Went to get in and the damn doors were frozen shut. I knew I should have quit right there and just waited until it was warmer but no. I forced them open and then promptly found that the whole mechanism on the passenger side was frozen. So once it was open, it wouldn't fasten again.

So I started the car and let it run with the heat going full blast. After about half an hour, I finally got the door closed. In the meantime, I was out trying to clear all the snow off the car. Stepped on a patch of ice and went down really hard on my knee. You know how when you fall hard you get that kind of sick feeling for a few seconds? Yeah. That. Pretty surprised because I hardly ever fall even on ice. But my balance and reflexes probably saved me from landing on my head or something. I managed to kind of "steer" the fall so it wasn't as bad as it could have been. Still, skinned my knee horribly. 

Oh well. I ended up not even moving the car as I had planned because if it doesn't get much warmer, the doors will just freeze shut again and I don't want to fight with it again. And I'd have had to park it in a visitor spot. Which the association people told us never to park in the visitor spots or we'd get towed. If I park it over there and the doors freeze shut again, I won't be able to move it back. Not going to fight with them either.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, I cooked my cabbage pizza and it didn't turn out like the video but it tasted not bad. It wasnt one of of best things I've ever had and it could use some improvement. It definitely tastes like a poor man's meal. Lol But nothing wrong with that. I thought I burnt the cabbage after awhile so I was hoping it wouldn't mess up. But overall, I thought it was sort of tasty. I'm definitely not a gourmet cook. I might substitute regular spaghetti sauce instead of just tomato paste, though.


----------



## Blue Dino

Peed out neon yellow-greenish pee and I freaked out for a few hours. Eventually I tried to think back to what I ate. Nothing I ate could've caused this. I didn't even ate much today, and instead on an empty stomach I took some one-a-day multivitamin for the first time in a while, because I forgot about it. I looked at it, it has Vitamin B1 2 3 6 12, all 110% or above of daily values. 😅 

I definitely should try to remember to take it with food.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Peed out neon yellow-greenish pee and I freaked out for a few hours. Eventually I tried to think back to what I ate. Nothing I ate could've caused this. I didn't even ate much today, and instead on an empty stomach I took some one-a-day multivitamin for the first time in a while, because I forgot about it. I looked at it, it has Vitamin B1 2 3 6 12, all 110% or above of daily values. 😅
> 
> I definitely should try to remember to take it with food.



Oh yeah. The b vitamins will do that. It can be alarming but it's normal. Your body is just getting rid of the excess and apparently, the excess is neon green.  

I take lots of b vitamins so I'm used to it. Pretty sure it will do that whether you take it with food or not.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Went outside to dig the car out this morning. I was going to move it to the other side of the lot so the snowplow would (hopefully) come back around eventually and clear our spot.
> 
> Got out there and got most of the snow away from the front of the car. Went to get in and the damn doors were frozen shut. I knew I should have quit right there and just waited until it was warmer but no. I forced them open and then promptly found that the whole mechanism on the passenger side was frozen. So once it was open, it wouldn't fasten again.
> 
> So I started the car and let it run with the heat going full blast. After about half an hour, I finally got the door closed. In the meantime, I was out trying to clear all the snow off the car. Stepped on a patch of ice and went down really hard on my knee. You know how when you fall hard you get that kind of sick feeling for a few seconds? Yeah. That. Pretty surprised because I hardly ever fall even on ice. But my balance and reflexes probably saved me from landing on my head or something. I managed to kind of "steer" the fall so it wasn't as bad as it could have been. Still, skinned my knee horribly.
> 
> Oh well. I ended up not even moving the car as I had planned because if it doesn't get much warmer, the doors will just freeze shut again and I don't want to fight with it again. And I'd have had to park it in a visitor spot. Which the association people told us never to park in the visitor spots or we'd get towed. If I park it over there and the doors freeze shut again, I won't be able to move it back. Not going to fight with them either.


 It's been so long since I had a skinned knee, I'd forgotten how bad it hurts. I don't think I've had one since I was a kid. I put some bandages on it and forgot about it but noticed it was still hurting. Looked at it again tonight and noticed it had a slimy coating on it under the bandage. Ummmm....not good! So I cleaned that coating off of it and rinsed it with peroxide and found some antibiotic ointment. Hopefully it isn't too late. I'm sure it's at least slightly infected but I hope it hasn't gotten bad yet. Not going to put another bandage on it and let it air out and see what happens. Man when I put that peroxide on there, it burned like a MFer!


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> Went outside to dig the car out this morning. I was going to move it to the other side of the lot so the snowplow would (hopefully) come back around eventually and clear our spot.
> 
> Got out there and got most of the snow away from the front of the car. Went to get in and the damn doors were frozen shut. I knew I should have quit right there and just waited until it was warmer but no. I forced them open and then promptly found that the whole mechanism on the passenger side was frozen. So once it was open, it wouldn't fasten again.
> 
> So I started the car and let it run with the heat going full blast. After about half an hour, I finally got the door closed. In the meantime, I was out trying to clear all the snow off the car. Stepped on a patch of ice and went down really hard on my knee. You know how when you fall hard you get that kind of sick feeling for a few seconds? Yeah. That. Pretty surprised because I hardly ever fall even on ice. But my balance and reflexes probably saved me from landing on my head or something. I managed to kind of "steer" the fall so it wasn't as bad as it could have been. Still, skinned my knee horribly.
> 
> Oh well. I ended up not even moving the car as I had planned because if it doesn't get much warmer, the doors will just freeze shut again and I don't want to fight with it again. And I'd have had to park it in a visitor spot. Which the association people told us never to park in the visitor spots or we'd get towed. If I park it over there and the doors freeze shut again, I won't be able to move it back. Not going to fight with them either.



I've been having the doors freezing shut thing several times a week in my daily driver that I use for work. I end up having to get in through the passenger side or the back. Luckily I haven't been unable to get in through any door yet. 

Then a couple weeks ago I replaced my battery and didn't get the cables tight enough. So when I got off work one morning it wouldn't start. I had like a foot of snow and ice on my hood and when I went to open it I ripped half the grille off because it was so heavy. So now my grille is reattached and held together with zip ties.

Anyway, winter sucks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> I've been having the doors freezing shut thing several times a week in my daily driver that I use for work. I end up having to get in through the passenger side or the back. Luckily I haven't been unable to get in through any door yet.
> 
> Then a couple weeks ago I replaced my battery and didn't get the cables tight enough. So when I got off work one morning it wouldn't start. I had like a foot of snow and ice on my hood and when I went to open it I ripped half the grille off because it was so heavy. So now my grille is reattached and held together with zip ties.
> 
> Anyway, winter sucks.


I know it's somewhat normal for doors to freeze but in this case, I think they had a little help from my dad.

My parents were always germophobes anyway (If my dad is eating and I walk by completely on the other side of the room, he will cover his food like something toxic is going to jump off of me and fly 20 feet and land in his food).

So ever since COVID has been going on, he has been rubbing the inside of the car with Clorox wipes every single time he parks it. I've told him that's really not necessary and that he's just wasting his time and probably ruining the car interior at the same time but he won't listen.

Anyway, I know that he has been wiping the rubber seals on the car doors with Clorox wipes because I've seen him doing it more than once. Which, again, I told him this is a really bad idea and isn't doing anything to fight COVID.

So he does this and then closes the car up tight and I'm sure that stuff freezes so it sure isn't great when the doors want to freeze shut anyway and they have extra moisture on them that was put there intentionally. Even when it's 50 degrees outside, the doors still take a little more force to open and they make that characteristic clingy noise that rubber makes when it sticks together and you peel it apart. Not good!

The locks were frozen too. Not just the outer locks but the part of the lock that pops up and down on the inside of the door so you can see it or unlock it manually. They were frozen so solid I couldn't even pull them up until the car warmed up. So probably all that moisture from those wipes evaporated and then settled all over everything and then froze solid.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's been so long since I had a skinned knee, I'd forgotten how bad it hurts. I don't think I've had one since I was a kid. I put some bandages on it and forgot about it but noticed it was still hurting. Looked at it again tonight and noticed it had a slimy coating on it under the bandage. Ummmm....not good! So I cleaned that coating off of it and rinsed it with peroxide and found some antibiotic ointment. Hopefully it isn't too late. I'm sure it's at least slightly infected but I hope it hasn't gotten bad yet. Not going to put another bandage on it and let it air out and see what happens. Man when I put that peroxide on there, it burned like a MFer!


I'm always paranoid, and the first thing I usually do with a cut or scrape is pouring some rubbing alcohol or peroxide 🔥😲 on it before bandaging. My aunt who has tons of Aloe plants in her backyard will instantly cut up a leaf and rub some aloe on cuts. Which I kind of am uncomfortable doing that.


----------



## zonebox

I burned my grilled cheese sandwich, and I mean, I burned it.










I... I have sinned..

I still ate it though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> I'm always paranoid, and the first thing I usually do with a cut or scrape is pouring some rubbing alcohol or peroxide 🔥😲 on it before bandaging. My aunt who has tons of Aloe plants in her backyard will instantly cut up a leaf and rub some aloe on cuts. Which I kind of am uncomfortable doing that.


 I don't know if I'd do that with a fresh cut or scrape. I'd tentatively say it probably won't hurt anything as long as the boo boo has been cleaned and had something to kill germs put on it first. Aloe is really good stuff though. 



zonebox said:


> I burned my grilled cheese sandwich, and I mean, I burned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I... I have sinned..
> 
> I still ate it though.


 I like mine about halfway burned but I'd definitely eat that.


----------



## zonebox

WillYouStopDave said:


> I like mine about halfway burned but I'd definitely eat that.


It actually wasn't all that bad. Not quite on par with a properly cooked grilled cheese sandwich. The other side wasn't burned, so I just turned the sandwich around in my mouth so my taste buds would first enjoy the glory of a properly cooked sandwich 🤣 There was no escaping the burned side though, but I took it in stride. That bread was a bit sugary, so it sort of reminded me of a burnt marshmallow, which I enjoy.


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> I know it's somewhat normal for doors to freeze but in this case, I think they had a little help from my dad.
> 
> My parents were always germophobes anyway (If my dad is eating and I walk by completely on the other side of the room, he will cover his food like something toxic is going to jump off of me and fly 20 feet and land in his food).
> 
> So ever since COVID has been going on, he has been rubbing the inside of the car with Clorox wipes every single time he parks it. I've told him that's really not necessary and that he's just wasting his time and probably ruining the car interior at the same time but he won't listen.
> 
> Anyway, I know that he has been wiping the rubber seals on the car doors with Clorox wipes because I've seen him doing it more than once. Which, again, I told him this is a really bad idea and isn't doing anything to fight COVID.
> 
> So he does this and then closes the car up tight and I'm sure that stuff freezes so it sure isn't great when the doors want to freeze shut anyway and they have extra moisture on them that was put there intentionally. Even when it's 50 degrees outside, the doors still take a little more force to open and they make that characteristic clingy noise that rubber makes when it sticks together and you peel it apart. Not good!
> 
> The locks were frozen too. Not just the outer locks but the part of the lock that pops up and down on the inside of the door so you can see it or unlock it manually. They were frozen so solid I couldn't even pull them up until the car warmed up. So probably all that moisture from those wipes evaporated and then settled all over everything and then froze solid.



Mine are the same way. Can't even open them from the inside. Might just be an older car thing and the mechanisms are more prone to freezing up or just getting moisture inside that freezes. My truck is newer and I've never had it happen with it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

zonebox said:


> It actually wasn't all that bad. Not quite on par with a properly cooked grilled cheese sandwich. The other side wasn't burned, so I just turned the sandwich around in my mouth so my taste buds would first enjoy the glory of a properly cooked sandwich 🤣 There was no escaping the burned side though, but I took it in stride. That bread was a bit sugary, so it sort of reminded me of a burnt marshmallow, which I enjoy.



Even though the diabetes thing is a thing, this has made me sort of lust after a grilled cheese like the good ole days. I think I'm gonna just try to find the least carby bread that I can next time I'm at the store and get some cheese slices and make it happen.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I guess this is why Tracfone is so cheap. Their website is horrible. I have been wondering (lately) if my phone is gonna stop working because of the 3G shutdown thing. When I bought it, I thought it would be fine because it's a 4G phone and to me "3G is going away" means "4G will still work because it isn't 3G". But I've been getting conflicting information from my Google searches about the topic and the general feeling I have gotten is that even if your phone is 4G it might not necessarily survive the 3G shutdown (I still don't understand why but whatever). 

So I went on Tracphone's website yesterday to log into my account. Which I have the password and everything saved on my password manager so it should be effortless to log in. And it pretty much always is. Except yesterday when I went to log in, it wouldn't happen. It kept telling me "We are unable to verify the information you provided". 

So I tried it over and over (because obviously if something doesn't work the first 10 times, it will work eventually if you keep doing it and wondering why it won't work) and kept getting the same result. 

So I'm sitting here thinking to myself "This just can't be! I just logged into this account using this exact username and password a week ago with no issues whatsoever! WTF?"

And then, it suddenly worked after 2 hours of fighting with it. Like nothing ever happened. I seem to recall (now that I think about it) that this kind of thing has happened a few times before since I have been using Tracfone. And every time, I thought that either I must be doing something wrong or something had gotten screwed up and would never be normal again and then the situation would suddenly fix itself. At which point I'd realize it's their crappy website having a brain fart. 

So as near as I can tell, my phone is still gonna work but if it does quit working, I'm gonna be really annoyed, since I just bought this phone about a year ago and I picked it because it was cheap and I can't afford anything else and I just needed something basic and functional. 

And I also had to fight with my mother to get them some newer phones because they've been using the same prepaid 3G flip phones for at least ten years. They had them on autopay and she never wrote the password down for the account. So that was a pain in the butt because I had no idea how they had them set up and had to figure out how to turn off autopay. Which I didn't even know they were on autopay because my mother couldn't remember how she was paying for them. She thought it was included with her regular phone bill but I kept telling her I looked at several bills and they were not on there.

Long story short - They have been paying like $600 a year for basic flipphones for years and didn't even know it. Like they could have probably bought a used car for what they spent on those things in the last 8 years. Unbelievable.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Okay, I could've sworn that my boombox played out loud out of nowhere and I hurried the hell up to turn it off cause it was at night. I was half asleep taking a nap so maybe that was a dream. If it was a dream, then it was the shortest dream I remembered. I hope that was a dream cause that's kind of embarrassing having my music play out loud. 😅 And also it's mildly weird. 😳

There's still a CD in it so it might have played and I just don't remember. Idk.

Damn. I took a long nap, too. Now, its time to go back to sleep. Lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

There is a dragonfly outside my window.  I haven't seen one of those for a long time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got a sorta bad cut at work from a fish fin poking my thumb. Even when I try to be careful. Well, the hydrogen peroxide probably helped it. 😒


----------



## harrison

Went for a nice little drive to Brunetti's yesterday - and had a coffee and an amazingly nice strawberry tart.

The cakes at that place are just unbelievable.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My new keyboard is nice to type on, albeit with slightly wobbly key-caps. Love the retro look, though.


----------



## Socialmisfits

I have watched Rocky 4


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I should be making 500 dollars more than what I'm making per month. 😒


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I've been getting a lot of spam calls out of nowhere the past couple weeks. I'm tempted to pick up the phone and make derpy voices to them. 🤭

I need to block them. Lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I've been getting a lot of spam calls out of nowhere the past couple weeks. I'm tempted to pick up the phone and make derpy voices to them. 🤭
> 
> I need to block them. Lol


Just don't answer. That's about the only thing you can do. I figure eventually something will have to be done about it.

We started getting them a couple of years ago and it's just been nonstop. I keep having to tell my parents not to answer if they don't recognize the number but they keep doing it. I worry they will pick up and fall for some crazy scam. I've already had my mother ask me if I ordered an expensive Iphone from Amazon like three times. The crazy thing is that I told her that was one of the things that they do and she still picked up the phone and apparently believed what they said.

Also, my dad has even gotten spam letters in the mail telling him that his factory warranty on his car is about to expire and he needs to hurry up and renew it. Except he hasn't bought a new car since 2001.


----------



## Citrine79

My package came today…and I actually opened it right away instead of letting it on the floor for days, sometimes weeks without touching it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Just don't answer. That's about the only thing you can do. I figure eventually something will have to be done about it.
> 
> We started getting them a couple of years ago and it's just been nonstop. I keep having to tell my parents not to answer if they don't recognize the number but they keep doing it. I worry they will pick up and fall for some crazy scam. I've already had my mother ask me if I ordered an expensive Iphone from Amazon like three times. The crazy thing is that I told her that was one of the things that they do and she still picked up the phone and apparently believed what they said.
> 
> Also, my dad has even gotten spam letters in the mail telling him that his factory warranty on his car is about to expire and he needs to hurry up and renew it. Except he hasn't bought a new car since 2001.


I remember someone telling me years ago to answer every phone call and I never listened to them. I'm not just going to pick up the phone for anyone. Plus, that's time consuming and I dont have time for that. They had to be trolling. No one picks up every single phone call. They said I'll never know if it's a number from someone that's calling cause of an emergency from a different number. But oh well. They can just text me. I don't even know many people anyways so I don't see why someone would call from a different number anyways. Sounds like they wanted me to fall for a scam. Lol

Also, these scam callers get more and more creative now that sometimes it's hard to tell. But I haven't picked up a call from a spam number in like 3 years. I just know it gets harder and harder cause I've gotten stuff like this on the Internet that every once in awhile I'll have to ask my friend through email just to make sure. 

Yea, I never fall for those in the mail at all. I always throw them away. Everytime I've gotten something about my car, I trash it. 😂


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I remember someone telling me years ago to answer every phone call and I never listened to them. I'm not just going to pick up the phone for anyone. Plus, that's time consuming and I dont have time for that. They had to be trolling. No one picks up every single phone call. They said I'll never know if it's a number from someone that's calling cause of an emergency from a different number. But oh well. They can just text me. I don't even know many people anyways so I don't see why someone would call from a different number anyways. Sounds like they wanted me to fall for a scam. Lol
> 
> Also, these scam callers get more and more creative now that sometimes it's hard to tell. But I haven't picked up a call from a spam number in like 3 years. I just know it gets harder and harder cause I've gotten stuff like this on the Internet that every once in awhile I'll have to ask my friend through email just to make sure.
> 
> Yea, I never fall for those in the mail at all. I always throw them away. Everytime I've gotten something about my car, I trash it. 😂


 Sometimes I pick it up in my room because I know if my mom or dad gets to it first they might get had. So usually if I do that I either answer and hang up right away (and then block the number) or I will pick it up and just say hello. 9 times out of 10 it's a robocall or something that is obviously sketchy.

I had this guy call and ask for my dad and I was already annoyed when I picked it up so I just said "Who is this?" The guy goes "This is Publisher's Clearing House, OK?" Right there I knew it was probably a scammer. So I hung up and blocked it. About ten minutes later, the phone rings again, same number (the way my call block works is it rings once and cuts them off).

The only thing that annoys me is my phone only has memory for like 20 or 30 numbers and then it won't block any more until you delete some.

I get spam calls on my mobile phone too and I don't even know how because I haven't had it that long and haven't given the number to many people. So that's easy. I don't get important calls on that phone from people I don't know very well. I just ignore it and block them.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Sometimes I pick it up in my room because I know if my mom or dad gets to it first they might get had. So usually if I do that I either answer and hang up right away (and then block the number) or I will pick it up and just say hello. 9 times out of 10 it's a robocall or something that is obviously sketchy.
> 
> I had this guy call and ask for my dad and I was already annoyed when I picked it up so I just said "Who is this?" The guy goes "This is Publisher's Clearing House, OK?" Right there I knew it was probably a scammer. So I hung up and blocked it. About ten minutes later, the phone rings again, same number (the way my call block works is it rings once and cuts them off).
> 
> The only thing that annoys me is my phone only has memory for like 20 or 30 numbers and then it won't block any more until you delete some.
> 
> I get spam calls on my mobile phone too and I don't even know how because I haven't had it that long and haven't given the number to many people. So that's easy. I don't get important calls on that phone from people I don't know very well. I just ignore it and block them.


Yea, those spam callers seem to come out of nowhere calling on phones that you just recently bought. They must just dial thousands of numbers a day or something. 

I know one time I got those spam calls for months cause I was on those job search sites looking for a job once. Not sure why people even use those websites to look for jobs still. 🤔 It's best to use the official site. But at the time,, even I didn't know so I fell for that. But I'm not sure how I was supposed to know cause I assume okay a job search site. Okay cool. I'll apply on here. Lol Those job search sites are rampant with scammers. 😒


----------



## Fever Dream

This morning I recieved a text message from some lady with a pic telling me "this is what I'm missing" for standing her up. Obviously I never set up a date with her... or anyone else for that matter. I hope it was either a wrong number, or a prank. But I really hope that someone isn't using my identity to get dates.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> This morning I recieved a text message from some lady with a pic telling me "this is what I'm missing" for standing her up. Obviously I never set up a date with her... or anyone else for that matter. I hope it was either a wrong number, or a prank. But I really hope that someone isn't using my identity to get dates.


 There so much spam and scam attempts these days it's unbelievable.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> There so much spam and scam attempts these days it's unbelievable.


Yeah, you almost have to assume that it's a scam of some sort. It was a local number, but that doesn't mean a lot.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> There so much spam and scam attempts these days it's unbelievable.


I've been getting them more this year it seems like. I had one on Messenger just the other day so I blocked it. Then, I had one on another app like a month ago or more. I was thinking I had another one somewhere maybe. Idk. 

I'm going to have to accept that non stop ads and non stop scams will be everywhere 5 years from now. 🤣 Who knows? But if they're everywhere, then it would be really easy to tell it's a scam then. Well, who am I kidding. They're already everywhere. Lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I was just thinking that I think that Ron is a good name for a Shar-Pei dog. Whenever I see one, there is just something about the way he looks that makes me think "His name is Ron".


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm going to go back to drinking tap water, which I haven't done for maybe over 4 years now. Lol I used an empty water bottle to put tap water in and put it in the freezer. It's only good cold that way.


----------



## zonebox

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm going to go back to drinking tap water, which I haven't done for maybe over 4 years now. Lol I used an empty water bottle to put tap water in and put it in the freezer. It's only good cold that way.


We are fortunate enough to have a filter in our fridge that we can get water from, our tap water is really nasty - and sometimes you can even smell bleach coming out of the faucet. The best water I remember coming from a faucet was from the house I was raised in, we lived in a fairly remote area and had a well in the back yard. That water was actually pretty delicious, better than any bottle water I have had. Although, a lot of the wells in Maine had absolutely nasty water, some of them smelled like rotten eggs and stained the sinks with their calcium deposits. 

The filter does a pretty good job though, the water is not delicious but it doesn't have the chemical taste to it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm going to go back to drinking tap water, which I haven't done for maybe over 4 years now. Lol I used an empty water bottle to put tap water in and put it in the freezer. It's only good cold that way.





zonebox said:


> We are fortunate enough to have a filter in our fridge that we can get water from, our tap water is really nasty - and sometimes you can even smell bleach coming out of the faucet. The best water I remember coming from a faucet was from the house I was raised in, we lived in a fairly remote area and had a well in the back yard. That water was actually pretty delicious, better than any bottle water I have had. Although, a lot of the wells in Maine had absolutely nasty water, some of them smelled like rotten eggs and stained the sinks with their calcium deposits.
> 
> The filter does a pretty good job though, the water is not delicious but it doesn't have the chemical taste to it.


A bit concerning.


----------



## zonebox

@WillYouStopDave My area does not rate very well at all, that is kind of scary. I think I should just stick with beer and soda 😜 I have to get out my manual at some time and figure out what it is filtering out, I mostly used it to get rid of the chemical taste which it does a great job of.


----------



## harrison

The people in the apartment downstairs are smoking so much ganja I may as well just stick my head out the window and take in big gulps of it.

That'd definitely brighten up my Saturday night.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> A bit concerning.


My area says it has 3 contaminants. 🥴

I couldn't drink the tap water anyways since someone must have drank some of mine out of the bottle this morning. It was halfway gone from the bottle. So, I poured it out in the sink. Lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

zonebox said:


> We are fortunate enough to have a filter in our fridge that we can get water from, our tap water is really nasty - and sometimes you can even smell bleach coming out of the faucet. The best water I remember coming from a faucet was from the house I was raised in, we lived in a fairly remote area and had a well in the back yard. That water was actually pretty delicious, better than any bottle water I have had. Although, a lot of the wells in Maine had absolutely nasty water, some of them smelled like rotten eggs and stained the sinks with their calcium deposits.
> 
> The filter does a pretty good job though, the water is not delicious but it doesn't have the chemical taste to it.


Our tap water doesn't have a chemical taste or anything but it just doesn't taste good. Ewwww, rotten eggs. 🤢

A well is a smart thing to have for water. I would love to have one. I didn't realize the water was like that in Maine. Well, I know never to live there. 🤣 Not that I want to anyways.


----------



## That Random Guy

I did my laundry today.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lmfao Now, I get a scam call with the name Opinionology under it? What's it going to be next? Factology? This world is so random sometimes. 😂


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lmfao Now, I get a scam call with the name Opinionology under it? What's it going to be next? Factology? This world is so random sometimes. 😂


 I considered answering and telling them to hold on because I had something to do and would be right back and then just leave them hanging there until they give up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The Amazon driver left my package in a puddle of water. You think that might be his way of saying he hates his job?

EDIT -

Oh. This is good. I just looked on the tracking and it tells me the package was handed directly to a resident. That's the first time I've actually caught an Amazon driver in a blatant lie.  

I saw the truck. I saw him get out of the truck. He didn't ring the buzzer. I saw him pull away. I looked out the door and there was my package.....floating in the drainage puddle by the gutter. What the hell, man?


----------



## Crisigv

I'm spending my evening watching hockey and looking through a Uline catalogue.


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm surprised the jalopy passed the emissions test.


WillYouStopDave said:


> I considered answering and telling them to hold on because I had something to do and would be right back and then just leave them hanging there until they give up.


 Maybe leave the phone off the hook and get the vacuum cleaner out and start vacuuming, making sure it's close enough so it can be heard.


----------



## pillbugger

Finally. After all these years, I got my grubby hands on a butterscotch dipped ice cream cone from Dairy Queen.  I've had it once before when I was a shrimp. I can't believe that it has apparently been back since a few of years ago. Woops.


----------



## alwaysrunning

WillYouStopDave said:


> The Amazon driver left my package in a puddle of water. You think that might be his way of saying he hates his job?
> 
> EDIT -
> 
> Oh. This is good. I just looked on the tracking and it tells me the package was handed directly to a resident. That's the first time I've actually caught an Amazon driver in a blatant lie.
> 
> I saw the truck. I saw him get out of the truck. He didn't ring the buzzer. I saw him pull away. I looked out the door and there was my package.....floating in the drainage puddle by the gutter. What the hell, man?


😮😮😮😲😳 Some drivers for that company are so bad it's farcical; they must get so many complaints, but then again I wonder if the drivers behave like that because they aren't given enough time. I didn't realise it was like that. I had heard things about Hermes but not Amazon until I saw them just abandon someone's order on the sidewalk Infront of that person's door. Is what was inside your package okay?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was mad at work today with my boss and squeezed a couple pieces of shrimp in my hand. Lol...At least the gym made me feel better.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 149171


----------



## Canadian Brotha

harrison said:


> The people in the apartment downstairs are smoking so much ganja I may as well just stick my head out the window and take in big gulps of it.
> 
> That'd definitely brighten up my Saturday night.


My bro used to come downstairs & say it’s so smoky he could get high off the fumes, lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

I just spent about ten minutes trying to find out why my new mouse wasn't being found by Bluetooth. The battery was upside down.  It worked straight away once I fixed it.


----------



## Blue Dino

R E A ? T

^At this stage, I still failed to guess the above word at Wordle after two tries.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> R E A ? T
> 
> ^At this stage, I still failed to guess the above word at Wordle after two tries.


 Did you try "react"?


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> Did you try "react"?


It was obvious to me to just go through the alphabet in my head and eventually I will find the word.

In my head..

Reaat = not a word

Reabt = not a word

React = for some reason my head registered it as "not a word". Might been my head pronounced the word as "rect" or something.

Readt = not a word

so on..

Eventually I tried "Reast" and then "Reant" out of desperation.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hate it when weird stuff that I can't figure out happens. It just sticks in my mind because my brain doesn't like things it can't figure out. 

So here's what happened. My dad and I went to the store we always go to. He had a specific things he wanted to get. Those little rolls of poop bags that people buy for walking their dogs. (We don't have a dog. We use them for smelly things like tuna cans and so forth) So I tell him I know where they are and I go to the back of the store where I usually find them. I walk around a bit and they're not where I remember them being.

I finally find some but the price is a bit high and they come with a tennis ball (  )

So this girl who works there walks buy and says "Can I help you find something?" Which I usually just tell them "No. I'm just looking around". But it surprised me a bit I guess because the employees there are usually nowhere to be found when you need them and hardly ever just ask you if you're not finding something you need.

So I tell her exactly what I'm looking for and she looks confused. I even have an example of what I'm looking for and show it to her. I ask her if perhaps they have more located in a different place in the store (sometimes the same items are scattered around in different places). She still looks confused. She walks around a little and comes back and says "This?" and points to something that isn't anything like what I showed her. 

So just about that time, I look behind me and I see them (thankfully because it was getting really awkward and I was starting to get the feeling she might have thought I was trying to steal something).

That's by far the strangest thing that's ever happened to me there. I don't know why someone who doesn't know what the store has would try to help someone find something.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I decided to improve on my mother's beef and beans recipe by adding brown sugar instead of just ketchup and mustard to it. It's definitely better that way. It was good before but the brown sugar improved it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I finally bought a big bottle of that Liquid Plumr stuff for the shower drain. It had gotten to the point to where it was pretty much completely plugged up. I'd get in there for a shower and the water would be up to my ankles by the time I had myself lathered up. Kinda nasty. 

I bought a small bottle of it a week or so ago and it helped a lot but the drain was still moving pretty slow. So I hit it again tonight and now it's moving much nicer and making it's normal snorting noises again as it drains (a snorting drain is a happy drain).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I want some orange juice again. I could drink it everyday if I had to.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I want some orange juice again. I could drink it everyday if I had to.


 I don't know how people can drink that stuff. It gives me heartburn and always has.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know how people can drink that stuff. It gives me heartburn and always has.


I love the taste of it. Sometimes it gives me heartburn but not always. I just take an acid reflux pill before I drink some. 🤣


----------



## Fever Dream

I guess it's time to start shopping around for a new phone. [email protected]'n planned obsolescence!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fever Dream said:


> I guess it's time to start shopping around for a new phone. [email protected]'n planned obsolescence!


Man, that sucks. I've always hated having to get a new phone. I wish phones lasted 5 years at least but no. They want them to mess up after a year or two. 

Thankfully, my previous phone lasted 2 years. So, I hope my current one lasts at least that long if it can't last three years.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My workplace called me a few minutes ago. Nope. I'm not coming in.


----------



## Blue Dino

A strand of hair felt into my mug of coffee. I was too lazy to fish it out, so I just drank it.


----------



## JH1983

Fever Dream said:


> I guess it's time to start shopping around for a new phone. [email protected]'n planned obsolescence!



They seem to last exactly two years for me. Conveniently right around the time they're paid off. My last one the charging port failed right at the two year mark. Luckily it was right before Black Friday last year and I got this S21 cheap since the new one was about to come out.


----------



## andy1984

a little seedling of hope is growing and waiting for someone to smush it with a giant boot. probs 20% likely that someone is me 🤔


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> A strand of hair felt into my mug of coffee. I was too lazy to fish it out, so I just drank it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> A strand of hair felt into my mug of coffee. I was too lazy to fish it out, so I just drank it.


 I always have to get them out. If I drink a hair, it always gets stuck in my throat and I can feel it for hours until it works it's way loose and finally goes down. I hate that feeling.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> I always have to get them out. If I drink a hair, it always gets stuck in my throat and I can feel it for hours until it works it's way loose and finally goes down. I hate that feeling.


I think it was a very fine strand. Honestly I don't even know if the hair was mine.  
And I like to think my stomach acid is strong enough to neutralize it.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> A strand of hair felt into my mug of coffee. I was too lazy to fish it out, so I just drank it.


I got to the point quite a few times up in Bali where I'd leave the ants in my tea - they used to get in the little sugar jars on the tables in the restaurant and I couldn't be bothered fishing them out either. 

I used to go a bit "native" up there sometimes. Extra protein I guess.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My dad is too detail-oriented when it's very annoying for him to be and not detail-oriented enough when it matters. 

I had a pair of cheap cold weather gloves I bought specifically to keep in the back of the car in case we ever needed them in a breakdown or something. I put them there like 3 years ago and told him what they were for when I put them there. Last night I woke up and found them by my door.

So I go out and ask him what these are (I didn't recognize them right away). And he's like "Oh. I found your gloves in the car and brought them in". I'd put them back out there but the same thing will happen.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I saw a rat (maybe there were two) on the fence outside my window. That was weird, and my family were only talking about those today.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Memories of Silence said:


> I saw a rat (maybe there were two) on the fence outside my window. That was weird, and my family were only talking about those today.


That is kind of weird. 😬 Was it sitting there for awhile?


----------



## Memories of Silence

PurplePeopleEater said:


> That is kind of weird. 😬 Was it sitting there for awhile?


I saw a big one walking along, which I thought was a possum to start with (we haven’t had any of them) and then there was a smaller one I saw a few times. My parents think it could be because of some digging for roadworks near our house, as well as our neighbour’s long grass.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Memories of Silence said:


> I saw a big one walking along, which I thought was a possum to start with (we haven’t had any of them) and then there was a smaller one I saw a few times. My parents think it could be because of some digging for roadworks near our house, as well as our neighbour’s long grass.


Oh yea. They say long grass can attract rats. There was a mouse in our house months ago but they're gone now. Think it was partially cause the grass outside was long. Thats what I was told and that's how I found out that long grass can cause rats or mice to come to your house. I didn't know that until last year. Lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Oh yea. They say long grass can attract rats. There was a mouse in our house months ago but they're gone now. Think it was partially cause the grass outside was long. Thats what I was told and that's how I found out that long grass can cause rats or mice to come to your house. I didn't know that until last year. Lol


 Something about the mental image of rats frolicking in the long grass is disturbing.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Something about the mental image of rats frolicking in the long grass is disturbing.


Rise of the Planet of the Rats running through the grass. 😁


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I guess this is why Tracfone is so cheap. Their website is horrible. I have been wondering (lately) if my phone is gonna stop working because of the 3G shutdown thing. When I bought it, I thought it would be fine because it's a 4G phone and to me "3G is going away" means "4G will still work because it isn't 3G". But I've been getting conflicting information from my Google searches about the topic and the general feeling I have gotten is that even if your phone is 4G it might not necessarily survive the 3G shutdown (I still don't understand why but whatever).
> 
> So I went on Tracphone's website yesterday to log into my account. Which I have the password and everything saved on my password manager so it should be effortless to log in. And it pretty much always is. Except yesterday when I went to log in, it wouldn't happen. It kept telling me "We are unable to verify the information you provided".
> 
> So I tried it over and over (because obviously if something doesn't work the first 10 times, it will work eventually if you keep doing it and wondering why it won't work) and kept getting the same result.
> 
> So I'm sitting here thinking to myself "This just can't be! I just logged into this account using this exact username and password a week ago with no issues whatsoever! WTF?"
> 
> And then, it suddenly worked after 2 hours of fighting with it. Like nothing ever happened. I seem to recall (now that I think about it) that this kind of thing has happened a few times before since I have been using Tracfone. And every time, I thought that either I must be doing something wrong or something had gotten screwed up and would never be normal again and then the situation would suddenly fix itself. At which point I'd realize it's their crappy website having a brain fart.


 So the good news is they're sending me a $150 phone free due to the network change. Generous, considering the phone I originally bought was only about $30. That's assuming I ever get it (I don't see any way to track the shipment).

But also, their website is on the fritz again and I can't log into my account. Which means I can't turn off autopay. Unless I call them. I wanted to turn off autopay before I started trying to get everything switched over to the new phone (in case anything goes wrong).

Even though this is a cheap way to get a phone, it's almost more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> So the good news is they're sending me a $150 phone free due to the network change. Generous, considering the phone I originally bought was only about $30. That's assuming I ever get it (I don't see any way to track the shipment).
> 
> But also, their website is on the fritz again and I can't log into my account. Which means I can't turn off autopay. Unless I call them. I wanted to turn off autopay before I started trying to get everything switched over to the new phone (in case anything goes wrong).
> 
> Even though this is a cheap way to get a phone, it's almost more trouble than it's worth.


 Great. So the new phone hasn't arrived yet and they just now cut me off. I can still send and receive texts (for some reason) but can't receive or send calls. I know the new phone won't show up until at least Monday because I looked it up and they don't ship on weekends. I just hope I can still send texts by the time it does show because I still can't log into their website.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> I guess it's time to start shopping around for a new phone. [email protected]'n planned obsolescence!


 I don't know that they were necessarily planning on doing this. Or at least I don't think they were planning to do it quite this way. It seems like maybe it was something they knew was going to happen at some point but didn't know when. And then it was abruptly decided to do it and they basically had to bludgeon everyone into compliance by any means necessary.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My mother gave me like 3 days worth of food. I should make it last a week or so.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have an eye checkup Wednesday. Still have to get up early on my off day. Lol How drab. Then, it's like 30 minutes at least to drive over there. But the appointment itself shouldnt be long. I thought about cancelling the appointment but decided against that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I guess this is why Tracfone is so cheap. Their website is horrible. I have been wondering (lately) if my phone is gonna stop working because of the 3G shutdown thing. When I bought it, I thought it would be fine because it's a 4G phone and to me "3G is going away" means "4G will still work because it isn't 3G". But I've been getting conflicting information from my Google searches about the topic and the general feeling I have gotten is that even if your phone is 4G it might not necessarily survive the 3G shutdown (I still don't understand why but whatever).
> 
> So I went on Tracphone's website yesterday to log into my account. Which I have the password and everything saved on my password manager so it should be effortless to log in. And it pretty much always is. Except yesterday when I went to log in, it wouldn't happen. It kept telling me "We are unable to verify the information you provided".
> 
> So I tried it over and over (because obviously if something doesn't work the first 10 times, it will work eventually if you keep doing it and wondering why it won't work) and kept getting the same result.
> 
> So I'm sitting here thinking to myself "This just can't be! I just logged into this account using this exact username and password a week ago with no issues whatsoever! WTF?"
> 
> And then, it suddenly worked after 2 hours of fighting with it. Like nothing ever happened. I seem to recall (now that I think about it) that this kind of thing has happened a few times before since I have been using Tracfone. And every time, I thought that either I must be doing something wrong or something had gotten screwed up and would never be normal again and then the situation would suddenly fix itself. At which point I'd realize it's their crappy website having a brain fart.
> 
> So as near as I can tell, my phone is still gonna work but if it does quit working, I'm gonna be really annoyed, since I just bought this phone about a year ago and I picked it because it was cheap and I can't afford anything else and I just needed something basic and functional.
> 
> And I also had to fight with my mother to get them some newer phones because they've been using the same prepaid 3G flip phones for at least ten years. They had them on autopay and she never wrote the password down for the account. So that was a pain in the butt because I had no idea how they had them set up and had to figure out how to turn off autopay. Which I didn't even know they were on autopay because my mother couldn't remember how she was paying for them. She thought it was included with her regular phone bill but I kept telling her I looked at several bills and they were not on there.
> 
> Long story short - They have been paying like $600 a year for basic flipphones for years and didn't even know it. Like they could have probably bought a used car for what they spent on those things in the last 8 years. Unbelievable.





WillYouStopDave said:


> So the good news is they're sending me a $150 phone free due to the network change. Generous, considering the phone I originally bought was only about $30. That's assuming I ever get it (I don't see any way to track the shipment).
> 
> But also, their website is on the fritz again and I can't log into my account. Which means I can't turn off autopay. Unless I call them. I wanted to turn off autopay before I started trying to get everything switched over to the new phone (in case anything goes wrong).
> 
> Even though this is a cheap way to get a phone, it's almost more trouble than it's worth.





WillYouStopDave said:


> Great. So the new phone hasn't arrived yet and they just now cut me off. I can still send and receive texts (for some reason) but can't receive or send calls. I know the new phone won't show up until at least Monday because I looked it up and they don't ship on weekends. I just hope I can still send texts by the time it does show because I still can't log into their website.


 So, the saga appears to be over. I finally got the phone yesterday and transferring my service over to it seems to have gone off without a hitch. New phone blows old phone out of the water in every way (Which is to be expected since the old one was the cheapest smartphone you can buy at $30).

But it has cost me one thing. The peace of mind I had with having a cheap phone. I can't replace this phone for $30.


----------



## pillbugger

I've been avoiding learning what an NFT is but I finally I finally googled what they are and watched a few short videos. What. 

That leaves Eldenring and Metaverse. From the media that has been shoved to me, I can guess that Eldenring is a video game. Metaverse... I don't know what that is at all.


----------



## Dissonance

I spent all day playing morrowind in the dullest way possible (perfect leveling), don't regret it.


----------



## pillbugger

Dissonance said:


> I spent all day playing morrowind in the dullest way possible (perfect leveling), don't regret it.


I remember playing Morrowind. It was my first open world game. I decided to play that before playing Oblivion.

Hopefully you're not like me, going absolutely crazy with mods. 😅


----------



## mt moyt

After 4 years i still have not found a solution for a sleeping apparatus that doesnt need washing, but protects my floor from sweat etc. ive tried a tatami mat, camping mat that was supposedly waterproof (but the coating wore out). im now leaning towards thick long sleeves and pants with socks that i wash along with the rest of my laundry, no floor covering. 
If anyone ever designs such a material im sure they will find a market for it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I make so many typos when I send emails to my online friend. 😒🤣


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had a nosebleed on and off for the past 2 days for some reason. Thought about going to the doctor cause it felt runny earlier. Not like it was dripping blood or anything but like like was still some wet blood in there. I kept rubbing it with tissue and there was more blood on the tissue. It finally started getting dry. Kind of scared me. I got it on my mask but it didn't go through it. Sounds gross but maybe I popped a bloody snot bubble since it's dry now. 😅

One of my coworkers acted all concerned cause I told her about it. But if it keeps bleeding on and off tomorrow, I'm going to a doctor Friday. Hopefully not.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I had a nosebleed on and off for the past 2 days for some reason. Thought about going to the doctor cause it felt runny earlier. Not like it was dripping blood or anything but like like was still some wet blood in there. I kept rubbing it with tissue and there was more blood on the tissue. It finally started getting dry. Kind of scared me. I got it on my mask but it didn't go through it. Sounds gross but maybe I popped a bloody snot bubble since it's dry now. 😅
> 
> One of my coworkers acted all concerned cause I told her about it. But if it keeps bleeding on and off tomorrow, I'm going to a doctor Friday. Hopefully not.


Hmm, seems like my nose is fine. Still a little blood when I wipe it. Probably just allergies or something. Never had a nosebleed this bad but you can always develop allergies later on. I don't feel weird or anything.

If thats the case, then I have some of the worst allergies. My eye getting sore and sensitive and blood coming out of my nose and making a mess. 🤣


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ugh, of course I would get a blister from wearing these new socks I got on the treadmill. Why are they so thin anyways? I had to take it slow so I used the incline. Blisters suck


----------



## CNikki

Finally received my blood donor card after donating nearly if not about a month ago. It turns out that I am blood type O-. I guess if all else fails then I can be useful for blood donation, at least.


----------



## pillbugger

Nice. My sister, who turned 18 today, had a lockdown protocol occur at her school on the same day. Some kid set off a firecracker, so it was a false alarm. She dressed all fancy too, a requirement to give a presentation that day. All students at her school were let out early, so she was saved from giving the presentation that she was dreading, but not before dissecting a cat for science. These false school shooting alarms happen at the school occasionally.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I hate that I get hungry a lot then I have to just deal with it all day. I wish I hated like 95 percent of food.


----------



## Fever Dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I hate that I get hungry a lot then I have to just deal with it all day. I wish I hated like 95 percent of food.


Yes, but then you'd still be hungry all day. Only now you'd just crave 5 percent of all food.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fever Dream said:


> Yes, but then you'd still be hungry all day. Only now you'd just crave 5 percent of all food.


Yea, thats true. Lol

I just have such a big appetite. I have a condition that I don't want to say on this forum that makes me crave food twice as much as most people. It sucks sometimes. Lol There's been times where I could eat a big meal and most say they could only eat half of the plate and I'm just wondering how when I could eat it all and still be hungry. I always knew it wasn't normal but didn't know until this year when I researched more of the symptoms. I was actually diagnosed with the condition like a decade ago when I went to my gynecologist. There's been plenty of days when I could just eat a whole buffet of food. 😂 But I rarely do for health reasons.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Our neighbour from across the road just came over to ask my mum about the history of her house and said weird things happen there, like doors opening and lights going on and off by themselves.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Memories of Silence said:


> Our neighbour from across the road just came over to ask my mum about the history of her house and said weird things happen there, like doors opening and lights going on and off by themselves.


That would intrigue me but also scare me at the same time. 😂

I actually had something weird happen not that long ago. It didn't feel like a dream and it would've been a boring dream at that. I swear, I remember jumping up in bed cause it was the middle of the morning and my boombox had a CD in it and it just started turning on and playing loud all of a sudden. But there could've been no way for it to turn on since the boombox was off. I know how that boombox is. I checked the CD inside thst same day to see if the CD was the same one playing out loud and it was. The first song on the CD was the same one I heard playing out loud so if it's a dream it's a mighty strange coincidence. I do believe in ghosts less and less as time goes on but I still believe in them a tiny bit. Just when there's things that are so unexplainable like the boombox scenario is then I'm like okay that's a little odd. Just a little bit. Lol Don't know what could cause that.

The situation was so weird it's like I was questioning whether it was a dream or not. But I was literally asleep then all of a sudden woke up and not only that but I jumped up and turned it off really fast cause I didn't want anyone to wake up. Lol Kind of funny in a way.


----------



## truant

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I actually had something weird happen not that long ago. It didn't feel like a dream and it would've been a boring dream at that. I swear, I remember jumping up in bed cause it was the middle of the morning and my boombox had a CD in it and it just started turning on and playing loud all of a sudden. But there could've been no way for it to turn on since the boombox was off. I know how that boombox is. I checked the CD inside thst same day to see if the CD was the same one playing out loud and it was. The first song on the CD was the same one I heard playing out loud so if it's a dream it's a mighty strange coincidence.


This reminds me of something that happened to me that I _know_ wasn't a dream.

I was staying overnight at my friend's house in the country, sleeping on the couch in their living room. In the middle of the night, when everyone was asleep, their Darth Vader piggy bank started up:






It just about literally scared the **** out of me. 😂 The piggy bank was up on a high shelf, and there was no way anyone could have started it and got out of the room without me seeing them, because I woke up right away. Don't think I slept for the rest of the night. Never stayed over at her house again.

I'm undecided about ghosts. My parents both claim to have seen a ghost in the house I grew up in, and that house was insanely creepy. My whole childhood I was afraid to be alone in a room anywhere in that house and I'm still afraid of the dark. One of my exes also said she had problems with ghosts and I've also had some other weird stuff happen to me.


----------



## truant

I almost got run over today ... by a woman in a niqab riding a skateboard.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

truant said:


> This reminds me of something that happened to me that I _know_ wasn't a dream.
> 
> I was staying overnight at my friend's house in the country, sleeping on the couch in their living room. In the middle of the night, when everyone was asleep, their Darth Vader piggy bank started up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just about literally scared the **** out of me. 😂 The piggy bank was up on a high shelf, and there was no way anyone could have started it and got out of the room without me seeing them, because I woke up right away. Don't think I slept for the rest of the night. Never stayed over at her house again.
> 
> I'm undecided about ghosts. My parents both claim to have seen a ghost in the house I grew up in, and that house was insanely creepy. My whole childhood I was afraid to be alone in a room anywhere in that house and I'm still afraid of the dark. One of my exes also said she had problems with ghosts and I've also had some other weird stuff happen to me.


For some reason, being out in country area while that's happening seems more frightening. 😳 That is pretty odd.

I haven't ever seen a ghost but I've experience a few things. I remember living with my parents and I heard like three knocks on my bedroom door at night but no one was outside the door. The ghost or whatever it is must have followed me to my new location where I currently live. 😂 Reminds me of this one channel I've watched where this dude and his wife seem to have had so many creepy experiences happen. He would film it overnight on his camera while he would sleep and it would wake him up. Just all sorts of things happen. I have yet to see any evidence it's fake but there's no proof it's real, either. Think he said he eventually moved out. Lol It was like hours of footage. Furniture moving, drawers opening up in the kitchen, covers moving, water turning on, etc. Most of the commenters even seemed to think it was all legit. If that all legit happened to me in real life, I really would believe in ghosts. Well, maybe not ghosts but some kind of supernatural being. I don't remember the name of the channel.

Oh yea. The channel is called Really Haunted. Idk though. I'm still skeptical of it cause I'd feel crazy for believing in it and just cause of the fact it's on YouTube. Who knows? 🤪 If you're into that sort of stuff you could check it out. It's pretty eerie to watch but kind of entertaining. I do think some of it is probably fake, though. 😂 I don't watch those channels much anymore for a reason.

Actually, now that I go back and look at his channels some of the thumbnails seem clickbaity but the videos I watched seemed convincing and even he seemed convinced. His dog also seemed to know something was going on in the videos I saw. Hard to tell on that channel. I remember watching two videos back to back and they were both like an hour so idk if the length of the videos even means anything. The fact it happened while he was sleeping also seems convincing. But like 99 percent of those ghost channels I can easily tell are fake. Lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> For some reason, being out in country area while that's happening seems more frightening. 😳 That is pretty odd.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


>


Okay, they have something for everything. 🤣

What if this was the theme song in my head for the rest of my life? 🤔


----------



## CNikki

Got myself an HBO Max account for myself (finally) mainly due to a series that interested me after watching a 30 *second clip from a respective researcher. It seems alright so far and some information was learned. Wonder how the second season will be.


----------



## harrison

The rules are changing so quickly it almost makes your nose bleed. And speaking of noses it looks like they don't shove that thing up them anymore on arrival in Bali - "thanks God" as someone I know used to say.

Might be able to finally get back to my favourite beach for a nice morning walk.


----------



## truant

@PurplePeopleEater 

Everything's scarier in the country, haha. The knocking on the door would have creeped me the hell out!😲 

I have occasionally thought I've seen/heard/smelled things that I can't explain, but I usually chalk that up to my imagination, because I have borderline delusional states at times (eg. times when I'm convinced I'm going to be abducted by aliens😂). 

And yeah, most of the "ghost hunter" shows/channels are pretty disappointing. Never seen anything really convincing. Not that I've seen much of it. But I'll check it out. Thanks for the rec.🙂

@WillYouStopDave 

I can imagine Wednesday Addams using that for her bridal march.😁


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

truant said:


> @PurplePeopleEater
> 
> Everything's scarier in the country, haha. The knocking on the door would have creeped me the hell out!😲
> 
> I have occasionally thought I've seen/heard/smelled things that I can't explain, but I usually chalk that up to my imagination, because I have borderline delusional states at times (eg. times when I'm convinced I'm going to be abducted by aliens😂).
> 
> And yeah, most of the "ghost hunter" shows/channels are pretty disappointing. Never seen anything really convincing. Not that I've seen much of it. But I'll check it out. Thanks for the rec.🙂
> 
> @WillYouStopDave
> 
> I can imagine Wednesday Addams using that for her bridal march.😁


I have imagined living in a house by myself in the woods in a haunted house before. Guess I like to scare myself sometimes. 🤣 I wouldnt do it for a billion dollars. Okay, I might consider it for that much. But that's how scared I am of the unknown. 😂...Yea, I don't think it was me mishearing anything when I heard those knocks. It might have been, though. I was trying to go to sleep when I heard the knocks. This was around the time when no one ever knocked on my door for anything. If I was in my room, my mother usually wouldn't knock on it, especially if my lights are off. Still odd to this day. 

Some of those so called hauntings could also be anxiety related too maybe. I know a lot of those things can be explained and debunked easily. I haven't seen anything convincing, either. Would be cool if there was a YouTube channel that was believable. It would also be freaky at the same time. The more and more I delve into it and find explanations for the stuff, the less and less I believe. 

I'm not gonna lie, though. My boombox turning on out of nowhere and playing loud is creepy as hell. Almost like a ghost sending me a message through words in the song. Not really. But that's what I was thinking after it happened to me just for ****s and giggles. Lol 

I just imagined something else. What if a song started playing on my boombox and it was Stairway to Heaven backwards? Lol Then, I for sure would believe that song was cursed and that I was haunted by a demon or something. 🤣 I have a wild imagination.


----------



## Memories of Silence

The last three things I bought with PayPal had prices ending with 19 cents.


----------



## alwaysrunning

So glad to be going to the opticians tomorrow. I was with an independent opticians and they sent me a letter a couple of months ago to say I am due to have an exam. So I looked and they said the exam would cost me £75 😮😳🤔 They were really bigging up something called Optical Coherence Tomography. I phoned a chain one and the same exam with this OCT is only £35! 😀 Phew. So then I called up the one that was doing it for £75 and asked them to remove me from their computer system.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I brought a banana to work and it somehow got a big brown spot on it by the time I went on break. 😒


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I brought a banana to work and it somehow got a big brown spot on it by the time I went on break. 😒


 That'll happen.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> That'll happen.


Lol I know but it was a really big spot. Like on one whole side of it. 😆 I know sometimes depending on how hot or cold it gets, they can turn quicker and the spots seem to get bigger. At least it seems that way.

I don't care for bananas anyways so it's meh. 😒 I just eat them to eat healthy. Haha.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I came down with a cold yesterday. 😒 At least I finally found something that mostly helps. Nothing else does. Also, I never get colds in the Spring time. So thats new to me. I can still breathe good and everything. I don't care if I have a runny nose as long as I can breathe good.


----------



## CNikki

Pretty much spent today as a cleaning day along with a good nap. At least I was a bit productive rather than continuing to sulk for the fact that I'm useless.


----------



## Blue Dino

Just found out today I am actually an inch shorter than I thought I was all of these years.


----------



## pillbugger

I've been doing some research on a facility that offers psychiatrists, and maybe some other mental health resources. It has terrible reviews all around. It has a 2.8 star rating on google, many being 1 star reviews by unhappy patients. Apparently there's this one psychologist that just wants to prescribe pills and call it a session. He holds up his hand whenever you want to speak and shuts you up. Imagine being treated like crap at a time that you need great help.

The facility was suggested to me by a piece of paper. The doctor I saw some days ago indirectly gave the printed sheet to me. There's this other facility that I've been researching before this one was suggested. It appears to be a bit more involved, and seems to help out by doing more than just by simply prescribing pills.


----------



## Blue Dino

_"Bro believe me you need to man up block out those feelings don't give in to tricks your weak mind is playing you. I learn after all these years. Best luck mate." _

Nice to have an anonymous 16yr old try to drop me some generic ambiguous shallow wisdom.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I really need to do some laundry, have been putting it off for a while now. Partly because I have a huge supply of underwear to change, when it gets too dirty.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol My mother gave me her food. What's she trying to tell me? 

But seriously, I think she said she was going out to eat with the rest of my family for supper. So, I'll have leftovers for today and tomorrow. Maybe she thinks I'm not eating enough but I doubt it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Sometimes it surprises me what the dreaming mind can do. Like my mind often has people say things to me in a dream that I'd have never really expected anyone to say. I think I was being interviewed for a job in a dream a few days ago and the interviewer just threw this god level question at me and it seemed 100% real. I remember waking up from that dream and thinking how oddly outside of my head that dream was.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lmao Saw a girl at work today that kind of resembled Jodie Arias. 🤣 I looked at her like 3 different times cause I was like well maybe she just looked like that on first glance. Then, I looked two more times. Nope, still looked like her to me. It's bad that's the first thing I think of when I saw that girl. 😂


----------



## harrison

I just found out the bipolar meetup I went to last month is on again this Saturday. Think I'll try and go. Nice people - I just have to be careful not to get too excited talking to them - that sounds ridiculous but it can have that affect on me sometimes.


----------



## mt moyt

I found out how to bypass Carousell's restrictions on deleting and relisting an item. I tried it with the same pictures but a random name and description and they flagged it. So i retook the pictures and it's all good now. pretty simple considering they make money by having people buy coins to bump their listing. New listings are definitely more visible..


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That one sounded like when you try to start a chainsaw and it starts for a second and then stops.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm still full from breakfast and I ate at 11. I got a free waffle cause they accidentally cooked it and gave it to me, which was nice but at the same time I didn't want to eat it. I didn't put a whole lot of syrup on the waffle. Was tempting to but it was actually really good with just a little syrup.


----------



## Memories of Silence

When I was putting my raspberries into a jar, I found a green bug stuck upside down in one of them, so I took it outside, flipped it over so it was back on its feet and then got rid of the raspberry from around it so it could walk. It was a cute bug that looked like a little leaf, but was ladybug sized.  I couldn’t throw it in the bin with the raspberry container.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm not sure what happened to my emojis on my text keyboard. They just disappeared and I can't get to them unless one of them shows up above the keyboard. Weird. Lol No that it matters that much. 🤣


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lmao Saw a girl at work today that kind of resembled Jodie Arias. 🤣 I looked at her like 3 different times cause I was like well maybe she just looked like that on first glance. Then, I looked two more times. Nope, still looked like her to me. It's bad that's the first thing I think of when I saw that girl. 😂


I had no idea who that was so I had to look her up. She's really cute. It's a shame she got so stuck on one dude (At least I assume that's the one you mean).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I had no idea who that was so I had to look her up. She's really cute. It's a shame she got so stuck on one dude (At least I assume that's the one you mean).


She killed him. 😬 The crazy girl that acted weird in her interrogations and stuff. I do like watching interviews and interrogations of people like this. It's intriguing and disturbing at the same time. 

Oh, wow. I just looked her up and it said she's 41 now. Time flies.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I bought a carton of coconut milk. Yum!


----------



## Blue Dino

For weeks now, I always hear a wave of eerie blood sucking horror screams like someone is being murdered, nearly every evening. It always jolts me and my dog. Today I finally looked out the window to try to see the source of that scream. It is the Indian kid that lives down the block and he always rides his bike everywhere. Apparently he screams like this to alert his parents inside the house to open the garage door. I hope this pattern doesn't continue for long.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

We always normally buy several cartons of soy milk at the store. Lately, there have been fewer and fewer in stock each time we went. Last time we went the shelves were completely bare inside the cooler. It was kinda eerie. Never seen that at this particular store. 

Naturally, there's tons and tons of actual milk. Because we don't need milk, there's lots of it. That's how it works.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I need to get my AC in my car fixed next week.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I need to get my AC in my car fixed next week.


If it needs more than a recharge AC systems can be notoriously expensive to fix. I think the compressor died on our one car years ago and they gave my mother a quote of about a thousand dollars to replace it and she noped out. So we don't really drive that car in the warm months. I mean we never had AC in our car when I was growing up and my first car also didn't have it so I lived without it but I wouldn't if I didn't have to.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> If it needs more than a recharge AC systems can be notoriously expensive to fix. I think the compressor died on our one car years ago and they gave my mother a quote of about a thousand dollars to replace it and she noped out. So we don't really drive that car in the warm months. I mean we never had AC in our car when I was growing up and my first car also didn't have it so I lived without it but I wouldn't if I didn't have to.


I hear they can just put freon in it at the car shop and that it shouldn't be too expensive but I can always call first, which I was planning to do. I think the freon is all it needs. I don't think it needs to to fixed necessarily but just that the cold air needs to be fixed cause the warm air works. It seems like it's the cold air that always quits working in cars but the warm air never does. 😒

Its pretty hot in the south without it. Yea, there's no point in burning up if you have the money to spend to get it fixed. That would be kind of dumb. Lol...I don't think it would be expensive just to put freon in it though. 

I just quickly browsed on Google and it said 155 dollars but of course it could be different at different places. This shop I go to gives you the cheapest prices to get your car fixed. I was recommended to go there and like it better than Jiffylube. Jiffylube is too expensive. But if its like over 200 dollars I don't want to do it cause I kind of want to save my money.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@PurplePeopleEater 

It depends on what's wrong with it. It might be low on refrigerant but usually the refrigerant does not leak out unless there's a problem. I think sometimes it's a slow leak so you can get it recharged and it will work fine for a while but will eventually go empty again. I think my sister's vehicle is like that. They likely either couldn't find the leak or quoted her a huge price for parts and labor and she didn't do it. So she just gets it recharged over and over.


----------



## lunacat

WillYouStopDave said:


> If it needs more than a recharge AC systems can be notoriously expensive to fix. I think the compressor died on our one car years ago and they gave my mother a quote of about a thousand dollars to replace it and she noped out. So we don't really drive that car in the warm months. I mean we never had AC in our car when I was growing up and my first car also didn't have it so I lived without it but I wouldn't if I didn't have to.


I have the same issue. It's so insanely expensive that I could almost just buy a different car altogether lol. But I rely on my car so I guess I will suffer.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> @PurplePeopleEater
> 
> It depends on what's wrong with it. It might be low on refrigerant but usually the refrigerant does not leak out unless there's a problem. I think sometimes it's a slow leak so you can get it recharged and it will work fine for a while but will eventually go empty again. I think my sister's vehicle is like that. They likely either couldn't find the leak or quoted her a huge price for parts and labor and she didn't do it. So she just gets it recharged over and over.


Ugh. 😒 Hopefully, I can get it fixed. No matter how hot it is outside, I still prefer being outside on my breaks than inside. Lol...Guess it'll be better to get it recharged. How often does she recharge it?

What exactly should I say on the phone about my AC? I'm sorry but I'm not good at asking about stuff I don't know what I'm talking about. 😂 I'm still learning.


----------



## Blue Dino

Entire house all to myself tonight.


----------



## lunacat

i got bored, browsed through my parents' attic and found a cook book from 1918.
it looks kinda gross, surely was used a lot but it's still not falling apart or anything.
among interesting instructions such as "how to skin a rabbit" they also teach you how to cook delicious war time classics such as pigeons, veal brain dumplings and testicles. some poor child had to eat this stuff. bone apple tea.


----------



## Umpalumpa

lunacat said:


> i got bored, browsed through my parents' attic and found a cook book from 1918.
> it looks kinda gross, surely was used a lot but it's still not falling apart or anything.
> among interesting instructions such as "how to skin a rabbit" they also teach you how to cook delicious war time classics such as pigeons, veal brain dumplings and testicles. some poor child had to eat this stuff. bone apple tea.


Loved the touch on the “delicious war time classics” even the bon appetit as bone apple tea was quite poetic


----------



## harrison

I put a giant pair of old speakers out on the median strip in front of my building hoping someone would take them and get a bit of use out of them. Some of the kids over the road had a party last night and I think a couple of them must have taken them. Made me feel good - it would have been a bit sad to just just throw them away.


----------



## lunacat

some peoples audacity is beyond my comprehension.
I work at a smoker café (we are a café but also sell all kinds of tobacco).
There’s this one guy who always shows up one hour before we close, every time we already started cleaning the coffee machine and he demands an espresso. We always tell him to come in earlier but he never does. On top of that, he’s a mightier than thou pretentious ***hole, also kinda suspect he’s sexist by the way he looks down on me and my coworkers. And he never tips.
I gave him his espresso though but even after I said I have to vacuum now, he still stayed. 5 minutes before we close I kindly asked him to leave. I was already pretty pissed off at that point because I was sleep deprived and hungry. So when he asked why he had to leave I said “what do you mean why? I only get paid to work until 6”.
And then he came back with the most stupid ****ing response I’ve ever heard. “Isn’t my presence payment enough?”
I think my eye twitched a bit. Would have loved to tell him to **** off but I instead I just said “if you want to pay me my minimum wage hourly gage, you are welcome to stay even longer.”
Judging by his expression he didn’t like that. People like this ****ing exist man.


----------



## lunacat

harrison said:


> I put a giant pair of old speakers out on the median strip in front of my building hoping someone would take them and get a bit of use out of them. Some of the kids over the road had a party last night and I think a couple of them must have taken them. Made me feel good - it would have been a bit sad to just just throw them away.


Wholesome ♥


----------



## harrison

lunacat said:


> Wholesome ♥


Those speakers had a fair bit of sentimental value. I used to have them set up in my son's room so he could blast his music out (at all hours). My wife would take it up to a point, after which she'd start to lose her temper so I'd have to race down and tell him to put his headphones on instead. 

She turns into a completely different person if she doesn't get enough sleep.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

lunacat said:


> some peoples audacity is beyond my comprehension.
> I work at a smoker café (we are a café but also sell all kinds of tobacco).
> There’s this one guy who always shows up one hour before we close, every time we already started cleaning the coffee machine and he demands an espresso. We always tell him to come in earlier but he never does. On top of that, he’s a mightier than thou pretentious ***hole, also kinda suspect he’s sexist by the way he looks down on me and my coworkers. And he never tips.
> I gave him his espresso though but even after I said I have to vacuum now, he still stayed. 5 minutes before we close I kindly asked him to leave. I was already pretty pissed off at that point because I was sleep deprived and hungry. So when he asked why he had to leave I said “what do you mean why? I only get paid to work until 6”.
> And then he came back with the most stupid ****ing response I’ve ever heard. “Isn’t my presence payment enough?”
> I think my eye twitched a bit. Would have loved to tell him to **** off but I instead I just said “if you want to pay me my minimum wage hourly gage, you are welcome to stay even longer.”
> Judging by his expression he didn’t like that. People like this ****ing exist man.


Well, that sounds pretty ****ty. I can't stand pretentious people. Think my eye would twitch, too. 🥴


----------



## WillYouStopDave

After having that awful Office Depot "leather" chair sitting in my room unused for ages (it just ruins my back) with little bits and pieces of whatever the fake leather material on it is flaking off and being all over the place, I decided to get another chair.

I got the mesh chair from Costco and so far, it seems much more comfortable. Though I still mostly lay on my bed because my back is just that ruined (probably from years of sitting cheap office chairs). I sat in it for about 30 minutes when I finished assembling it and honestly, I almost felt like I could go to sleep. 

Time will tell but usually if I am going to have a bad time with a chair, I can tell pretty quickly. If I sit in it for an hour or two and I get up and feel stiff and sore, that's a bad sign. I sat in this one for about half an hour and got up feeling about the same as when I sat down. Good sign. I also like that it isn't really big because my bedroom is cramped as it is.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Put her stuff in the garage, cleaned the carpet with the cleaner I had on hand, gave the neighbour their mail(clueless why keeps having my address), made upstairs living room the gym, & tweaked music space slightly after carpet cleaning, also pigged out on donuts


----------



## WillYouStopDave

From time to time, I trim my nose and ear hair. I have to take a weedwhacker to my eyebrows too or else they start looking like two large, black, wooly caterpillars on my forehead. And even they will sometimes start intruding into my visual field so that I see errant eyebrows right in front of my eyeballs. I have to trim my eyelashes too or else they get so long they start rubbing against my eyelids (which itches and tickles and often irritates). They also kinda grow in weird directions sometimes and start sticking to my eyeballs.

The worst is that they get so long they want to stick together in the corners and I hate it. It ends up causing me to mess with them and cause them to detach and get stuck in my eye. Which I've spent a lot of time trying to get them out as painlessly as I can. I hate when they go under my eyelids and I never find them. Where do they go? Who knows?


----------



## alwaysrunning

/\ weedwhacker lol such a cool name for a hair trimmer


----------



## WillYouStopDave

alwaysrunning said:


> /\ weedwhacker lol such a cool name for a hair trimmer


 It really does feel like I'm chopping down weeds. Just an endless chore. They seem to grow back faster every time. It's like I do it and a week later I look in the mirror and go "Whoa! I just did this a week ago!" Someday I'm gonna start shaving my eyebrows off entirely and see if anyone notices.


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> It really does feel like I'm chopping down weeds. Just an endless chore. They seem to grow back faster every time. It's like I do it and a week later I look in the mirror and go "Whoa! I just did this a week ago!" Someday I'm gonna start shaving my eyebrows off entirely and see if anyone notices.


While I have no empirical data on this. I can testify that when i shave my head and trim my eyebrows hair, the latter gets to twice the length of the former in the same period of time, it drives me crazy. I have on occasion shaved a little to much eyebrow hair off but it grows back so quickly it really doesn't matter


----------



## Memories of Silence

For the third time this week, I’m wearing black and red together. I didn’t realise how often I wore those colours together, and now it feels hard to stop.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The Amazon driver gave our package to the neighbors (the ones I don't like). Which is stupid because when the driver arrived, my dad was at the door and had his head poked out so the driver would have seen him and should have known. Since there are multiple units in the building, someone whose job it is to deliver packages all day should obviously know there might be more than one addressee expecting packages in a building. He didn't even bother. Just gave our package to them along with theirs. It's not like he knocked on the door and didn't get an answer.

I considered not complaining but figured I should this time because their delivery people have been getting worse lately.


----------



## alwaysrunning

I was checking online to see what time a particular launderette closes as it was getting a bit late in the day. I'd never been to this one before but the reviews weren't good. I had passed it on my way somewhere else and it is cheaper than other places and self service. That day as well no one was in there. So I was like yes haha this is The One 💍🙃😸. But when places are not staffed there's always the issue if you put your money in and it won't start etc. Online a person had written that they say to leave a note under the door and what is this 1975 something like that. I had no problems. Unusually though there was this kid who said "excuse me, could you reach into the dryer I can't reach to get a sock?" I've never seen anyone that young doing washing in the launderette, I was thinking he must be a young carer. I wanted to ask something like are you okay but I cannot think of the right words etc so I just said "I think I can" and retrieved his sock. I said thank you lol Then I was like why am I saying thank you 😂


----------



## andy1984

i felt a thing in my mouth. there's a massive lump in my gum. where i had my wisdom tooth out. i guess its a bone fragment coming out? i hope so. otherwise my gum is seriously deformed now


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Memories of Silence said:


> For the third time this week, I’m wearing black and red together. I didn’t realise how often I wore those colours together, and now it feels hard to stop.


Those colours look best on you, so you shouldn't stop wearing them.  😘


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I need to buy a suitcase for my trip soon. My other one is messed up. Can't even push the handle down on it. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## harrison

A couple of weeks ago when I went for a massage I almost tripped over a sign for a headache place when I got out of the car. I sort of made a mental note about it, and then this afternoon when I was Googling getting some help for the dizziness from this vestibular migraine I came across the same company - and an osteopath that works there. 

I've got an appointment in a week or so and I really hope she can help.


----------



## alifb8

I have been dealing with an ugly skin rash for the last 5+ years and found out through trial and error that it was from soaps. Its completely gone for once.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I bought my suitcase suitcase it was only over 34 dollars. Now, I just need to buy a plane ticket.  I'm kind of nervous about flying on a plane but excited.


----------



## alwaysrunning

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Well, I bought my suitcase suitcase it was only over 34 dollars. Now, I just need to buy a plane ticket.  I'm kind of nervous about flying on a plane but excited.


Did you fly on a plane before? 🙂 Sometimes they show films. On one flight to Brazil they showed How To Lose A Guy In Ten Days it was hilarious.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

alwaysrunning said:


> Did you fly on a plane before? 🙂 Sometimes they show films. On one flight to Brazil they showed How To Lose A Guy In Ten Days it was hilarious.


I haven't ever actually, so its pretty exciting. 😃 

I'll probably listen to my music and look out the window if I get a window seat. But if they have movies I can watch, I might do that too.


----------



## alwaysrunning

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I haven't ever actually, so its pretty exciting. 😃
> 
> I'll probably listen to my music and look out the window if I get a window seat. But if they have movies I can watch, I might do that too.


Nice! I wonder what they will serve you to eat. On one flight they served me something and I had the most terrible wind 😮😯😂 what can you do 🙃 try and hold it in lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Those colours look best on you, so you shouldn't stop wearing them.  😘


Aww, thanks 😘 They suit you, too 😊


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

alwaysrunning said:


> Nice! I wonder what they will serve you to eat. On one flight they served me something and I had the most terrible wind 😮😯😂 what can you do 🙃 try and hold it in lol


I wasnt even thinking about the food. Lol Sometimes, I forget they do that. What was the food you got? 🤣

Sorta bad news is I have to take my vacation a day later than I thought. Good thing I didn't buy a ticket or I'd be blamed for not coming in to work that day. 😬 This has probably happened once or twice with my vacation before. Argh. Oh well. At least, I can have fun a day later. 😆


----------



## harrison

My wife has a cupboard with every type of tea known to mankind in it - very well-organised too. Yesterday she said I could have as much as I want of the "Lady Grey's" (because she doesn't like it.) 

I think it's a new favourite - a bit like Earl Grey only slightly less sweet.


----------



## alwaysrunning

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I wasnt even thinking about the food. Lol Sometimes, I forget they do that. What was the food you got? 🤣
> 
> Sorta bad news is I have to take my vacation a day later than I thought. Good thing I didn't buy a ticket or I'd be blamed for not coming in to work that day. 😬 This has probably happened once or twice with my vacation before. Argh. Oh well. At least, I can have fun a day later. 😆


I dunno what the food was but luckily this didn't happen because of me 😂🤣 ⬇










That is lucky you found that out before booking 🙂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

alwaysrunning said:


> I dunno what the food was but luckily this didn't happen because of me 😂🤣 ⬇
> 
> View attachment 149448
> 
> 
> That is lucky you found that out before booking 🙂


That would be embarrassing. 🤣 

Yea, I figured I would wait to buy the plane ticket cause you never know. 😅


----------



## Memories of Silence

One of my earphones fell out and landed in my cup of tea last night, so I got one of my two new replacement pairs out of my cupboard. The left side didn‘t work, so I tried again with my other new pair. The right side doesn’t work. I’m glad they’re not expensive ones.  It would be nice if I could turn the two sides that work into one pair somehow.


----------



## Folded Edge

Memories of Silence said:


> One of my earphones fell out and landed in my cup of tea last night, so I got one of my two new replacement pairs out of my cupboard. The left side didn‘t work, so I tried again with my other new pair. The right side doesn’t work. I’m glad they’re not expensive ones.  It would be nice if I could turn the two sides that work into one pair somehow.


In no way a practical solution.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I accidentally brushed up against this guy's side with my hand. I'm not sure if I accidentally touched him in a certain spot but I hope to God I didn't. I'm still embarrassed by it. It was hard to get around him cause there was stuff in the way and there was another guy standing next to him and another one of my long time coworkers. 😬

After it happened, I couldn't even look at any of them I was so embarrassed. In the hopes that they werent looking at me odd. He said excuse me so maybe I didn't do anything unintentionally bad. One good thing about wearing my mask is it kind of helps with awkward situations. But not really.


----------



## Blue Dino

They are really going at it at the protest rally at the strip mall across the street. Instead of doing a rally in front of city hall, they're doing it in front of a Korean BBQ joint. 🔥🐮


----------



## harrison

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I accidentally brushed up against this guy's side with my hand. I'm not sure if I accidentally touched him in a certain spot but I hope to God I didn't. I'm still embarrassed by it. It was hard to get around him cause there was stuff in the way and there was another guy standing next to him and another one of my long time coworkers. 😬
> 
> After it happened, I couldn't even look at any of them I was so embarrassed. In the hopes that they werent looking at me odd. He said excuse me so maybe I didn't do anything unintentionally bad. One good thing about wearing my mask is it kind of helps with awkward situations. But not really.


I did that yesterday as I was getting on the tram. My hand accidently brushed against the woman in front of me as I was reaching for the rail. Thank God she didn't seem to notice - for a second I was wondering if she'd turn around and whack me.


----------



## harrison

Went to the doctor this morning and started to ramble as usual - she was very professional and politely got me back onto why I was actually there to see her. Nice lady.

Then I had an X-Ray and wondered why I can't go and do the course necessary to become an X-Ray technician. I called my wife (obviously) and asked what she thought of the idea - and she just said "I just can't see it happening ... "


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My left eyeball is pretty red and I have no idea why. I put some eyedrops in it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> My left eyeball is pretty red and I have no idea why. I put some eyedrops in it.


Sounds like what happened to my eye on and off for months over 2 years ago. The first sign I always got was redness, then irritation, then sensitivity. The eyedropps should help somewhat. If it gets irritated, you could use a warm, wet rag over your eye for a few minutes.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

harrison said:


> I did that yesterday as I was getting on the tram. My hand accidently brushed against the woman in front of me as I was reaching for the rail. Thank God she didn't seem to notice - for a second I was wondering if she'd turn around and whack me.


Lol Yea, that would make for an awkward moment. 😅 It doesn't normally happen that I brush up against someone like that. So, when it happened i was just like nooooo. I'm over it now, though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't know if I'll be able to fly on a plane after all. It's more than I thought for one. Not sure if it's worth it now. Even rhough I bought a suitcase and everything. But no, my job makes it where I can't book stuff months in advance.


----------



## Fever Dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I don't know if I'll be able to fly on a plane after all. It's more than I thought for one. Not sure if it's worth it now. Even rhough I bought a suitcase and everything. But no, my job makes it where I can't book stuff months in advance.


Sadly, I know the feeling. Are you going to drive out to your destination?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fever Dream said:


> Sadly, I know the feeling. Are you going to drive out to your destination?


Yea, I think so. I plan on getting someone to go with me.

Flying on a plane was on my bucket list but maybe I'll be able to in the future. Should take me like 8 hours to get there. I even bought a suitcase and everything for the plane. Lol You can still make use of it on a trip regardless, so thats why I got it. Not a total waste. 

There's always the option of just finding a cheap flight to anywhere interesting and booking it. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## alwaysrunning

I was kinda cramming more cans of coke into a cupboard and saw the backing has come away and some stuff has fallen down behind. I got one jar of tuna mayo and could feel there's more stuff down there but it's like that I'm a celebrity thing where they have to put their hands in things they cannot see what is in there. I don't really wanna reach my hand down as Charlotte 🕷🕸 might be there, haha. Might get a mirror and torch to see whats there first


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I bought a 4 pack of those premade Starbucks coffee drinks the other day only to realize the bottles are smaller than if you buy them individually. I still make the mistake of buying 4 pack and 6 pack drinks cause I don't think they're really that good of a deal when they just put less in them. 🤣 But I guess they're good for when you want to buy something in bulk.


----------



## Blue Dino

Blue Dino said:


> For weeks now, I always hear a wave of eerie blood sucking horror screams like someone is being murdered, nearly every evening. It always jolts me and my dog. Today I finally looked out the window to try to see the source of that scream. It is the Indian kid that lives down the block and he always rides his bike everywhere. Apparently he screams like this to alert his parents inside the house to open the garage door. I hope this pattern doesn't continue for long.


AHHHHHHHH!!!!! 

Looks like it's their daughter, not the son. Unless their son rides a bike with a pink rear basket.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> AHHHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Looks like it's their daughter, not the son. Unless their son rides a bike with a pink rear basket.


 I still always wonder how people can be so stupid and inconsiderate to allow their kids to scream like chainsaws all the time when they know it bothers people.


----------



## Blue Dino

alwaysrunning said:


> I was kinda cramming more cans of coke into a cupboard and saw the backing has come away and some stuff has fallen down behind. I got one jar of tuna mayo and could feel there's more stuff down there but it's like that I'm a celebrity thing where they have to put their hands in things they cannot see what is in there. I don't really wanna reach my hand down as Charlotte 🕷🕸 might be there, haha. Might get a mirror and torch to see whats there first


This sounds like a premise to a horror movie. 👻


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> I still always wonder how people can be so stupid and inconsiderate to allow their kids to scream like chainsaws all the time when they know it bothers people.


I have a feeling their mom probably would keep scolding them to stop doing so, and that only encourage the kid to keep doing so to rebel. 😅


----------



## harrison

My wife likes to tell me all about the latest news from the Amber Heard/Johnny Depp trial. I'm really not that into it but with all the crap she has to listen to me from me it's the least I can do.

Those two should be declared a disaster area.


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> My wife likes to tell me all about the latest news from the Amber Heard/Johnny Depp trial. I'm really not that into it but with all the crap she has to listen to me from me it's the least I can do.
> 
> Those two should be declared a disaster area.


Every time she brings it up, you should change the topic to talk about muffins.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Every time she brings it up, you should change the topic to talk about muffins.


The other day when I was up there she said something about don't I think its odd that I'm always talking about going to Thailand or somewhere else - when she's not even interested at all. So I tried to talk about something else for a while and then went back to the travel topics again later.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

harrison said:


> My wife likes to tell me all about the latest news from the Amber Heard/Johnny Depp trial. I'm really not that into it but with all the crap she has to listen to me from me it's the least I can do.
> 
> Those two should be declared a disaster area.


Lol 💀 I'm not paying attention to it much either except for Heard's bizarre acting in court. The physchology part of it was pretty interesting to sort of get a glimpse of a crazy person's mind but the whole celebrity part of it, I don't care about one bit. 😒 Depp eating gummy bears, I couldn't care less about that tbh. It's almost as if a celebrity eating candy is a surprise but it's whatever. 🤣 People seem to be praising that like it's the coolest thing ever or something. I don't get it nor should I get it. 😕

I have no clue why but she reminds me of that one actress from The Handmaid's Tale at times. Serena is her name. Must be some of the clothes she's wearing mixed with the way she acts and probably some of the hairstyles she has, too. Plus, the way she does her crying face makes me think of her. 

I guess I'd feel like I'm in The Handmaid's Tale if I was around her. 😆


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I CBA with the whole Depp trial thing.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Blue Dino said:


> This sounds like a premise to a horror movie. 👻
> View attachment 149463


One thing's for sure at least Wilbur can't fit down behind there haha or maybe it's like The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe 😆


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It somehow took me 2 hours to bend the piece of metal next to the chain on my bike to stop the annoying grinding sound, as well as adjust the rear brakes, & raise the handlebars…I can play instruments but can but utterly useless on more practical skills


“Lay back, unplug your phone, remove your skin, throw away the bones, take a long hard look at what we’ve allowed to go on, this one’s gonna be the last one”


----------



## harrison

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol 💀 I'm not paying attention to it much either except for Heard's bizarre acting in court. *The physchology part of it was pretty interesting *to sort of get a glimpse of a crazy person's mind *but the whole celebrity part of it, I don't care about one bit. *😒 Depp eating gummy bears, I couldn't care less about that tbh. It's almost as if a celebrity eating candy is a surprise but it's whatever. 🤣 People seem to be praising that like it's the coolest thing ever or something. I don't get it nor should I get it. 😕
> 
> I have no clue why but she reminds me of that one actress from The Handmaid's Tale at times. Serena is her name. Must be some of the clothes she's wearing mixed with the way she acts and probably some of the hairstyles she has, too. Plus, the way she does her crying face makes me think of her.
> 
> I guess I'd feel like I'm in The Handmaid's Tale if I was around her. 😆


Yeah I thought that psychologist's description of borderline personality disorder was great - I always hear about it but never really knew what it was. She explained it all so well I was very impresssed. The histrionic disorder one was interesting too - although I must admit I'm pretty sure I've known a few ladies with that one myself.  None of them ever hit me though. (thank God)

The whole thing's pretty cazy - I seriously doubt the blame is all on one side though. If Depp drinks so much and takes so many drugs I wouldn't be surprised if some of the things she said he did were true.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I heard the Friends theme song playing at work today. 😐


----------



## Jessalone

I ruined my life and trying to figure out how to get out.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ugh, going back to having work meetings after not having them for like 9 months. They're usually awkward but I did ask one question during it today.


----------



## Blue Dino

Went into work today for a bit in hopes to track down a HR staff, and no luck. I think most people are still WFH mostly. 

Meanwhile some bum I think threw an empty plastic cup at me and then snarled at me on my way home outside of the ferry station.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I wore a necklace with a drawing of one of my favourite birds on it today, and while I was taking it off, I saw two of those birds out of my window. They stayed stiller than normal instead of hopping around everywhere, and they flew away once the necklace was fully off. I hadn’t seen one of them for over a week and was hoping they were okay.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A ham sandwich with pepperoni and cheese slices is my new thing for a sandwich every once in awhile.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The kitchen faucet head I’ve been avoiding finally broke completely forcing me to order one on Amazon


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> A ham sandwich with pepperoni and cheese slices is my new thing for a sandwich every once in awhile.


 Makes me think about a pizza sub.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Makes me think about a pizza sub.


The ham I use is top quality ham so it makes it even better with the cheese together. 😛 Sometimes, I get the ham marked down. I also got two packets of cheese for 50 cents a couple weeks ago. Still eating it but most of the cheese is gone now. I don't know why I didn't start doing this a couple years ago. Lol I was eating plain ham sandwiches all that time and it doesn't taste as good with just ham on it. I get tired of them quickly when it's nothing but ham.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Seems like my email typos get worse and worse by the day. Looks like gibberish half the time. Almost like I'm typing like a bot. 😒


----------



## CNikki

Going on an Ancestry streak again and had in fact traced one of my father's side/lineage way back to King Edward II and Queen Isabella of France as being my 21st Great-Grandparents. Crazy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My Bantam hen had 5 little chicks.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

Reecedouglas1 said:


> i will start
> 
> i was on a bus today.


Isn't being on a bus quite a big thing for SA sufferers?


----------



## Fever Dream

It's the same brand/type of microwaveable popcorn, but yet it doesn't taste the same (i.e. worse). The bag is clearly different, so maybe that might be the cause?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was using a food delivery app to do a price check for my dad & accidentally placed the order…I didn’t want to & there wasn’t enough funds in my account to pay for it anyway but I went to the online chat help & asked for it to be cancelled, I mentioned the insufficient funds & they cancelled it, but now I check my account & see the order price refunded into my account…so either this will be sorted on Monday or I just got free money…if it’s the latter perhaps I deserve it


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tomorrow's my last day before I go back to work. At least I have one more day.


----------



## CNikki

I’ve literally been in bed all day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

CNikki said:


> I’ve literally been in bed all day.


 Is that good or bad?


----------



## CNikki

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is that good or bad?


Since it’s Sunday then nothing out of the ordinary. Even if I wanted to go out it’s simply too hot. It becomes bad when it becomes more of an occurrence.


----------



## harrison

If I can just have a day without a migraine then maybe I'll go up to Sydney for a while to see my sister. I could definitely do with a change of scenery and the flight would be fun. Haven't been on a plane for 6 years.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I woke up before 7 this morning and stayed up for like an hour. Went back to bed and woke up 15 minutes before 11 am. It looked pretty dark and I thought it was night for a few minutes. But I had just woken up and wasn't yet thinking about the fact that it's fully dark by 10:45 at night. 😂


----------



## Fever Dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I woke up before 7 this morning and stayed up for like an hour. Went back to bed and woke up 15 minutes before 11 am. It looked pretty dark and I thought it was night for a few minutes. But I had just woken up and wasn't yet thinking about the fact that it's fully dark by 10:45 at night. 😂


Yeah, I've done that before. I woke up at around 9pm once thinking that it was 9am, and that I overslept and missed one of finals in college. It took me a minute or so to get my bearings and figure it out.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, I've done that before. I woke up at around 9pm once thinking that it was 9am, and that I overslept and missed one of finals in college. It took me a minute or so to get my bearings and figure it out.


That would give me a fright for a bit. Haha.


----------



## Dissonance

my wrist hurts...


----------



## Runner girl9090

I studied for my drivers test


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I went to check the mail at my dad’s condo downtown & couldn’t even remember the suite number…shows how often I’ve been there


----------



## Blue Dino

I might just take the entire next week off in hopes to try to mentally & physically recover a little bit, at the very least. I have no idea what my state of mind will be by then.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

One sided conversations are annoying...Pretty much the same thing as talking to a brick wall or a ghost.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I replaced the power source for my mixer but the output is still unbalanced, more from the left channel than, the right channel, I knew I wasn’t hearing things, luckily I can control individual speaker output on this old amp so I rebalanced it to accommodate but ultimately I will need a new mixer down the road


----------



## Runner girl9090

Drove a car for the first time and learned to reverse and turn as well


----------



## CNikki

First movie night I've had in a good while.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Damn, I saw a big jumping spider in my car. Bigger than I usually see them. 😳 It was too quick for me to catch it. Everytime I've ever seen a jumping spider, they were pretty small.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't like grapefruit or grapefruit flavored things in general but I tried some of the Del Monte grapefruit fruitcups and they're pretty good.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I don't like grapefruit or grapefruit flavored things in general but I tried some of the Del Monte grapefruit fruitcups and they're pretty good.


 You couldn't find any Dole ones?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> You couldn't find any Dole ones?


Lmao This again. 😂

I actually had another one today on my lunch break. 😌


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Guess I'm going to take my next vacation in late September. Would be a good time cause it'll be Fall by then.


----------



## JH1983

A person in a blue jeep passed me going around 100mph the other night and seconds later we passed a cop sitting with their headlights off. The jeep immediately pulled over before the cop even moved. I watched in my mirror and the cop just pulled out and right behind them and then turned the flashers on. Had to laugh how they made the split second decision to just accept their fate and pull over before the cop even made a move.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

JH1983 said:


> A person in a blue jeep passed me going around 100mph the other night and seconds later we passed a cop sitting with their headlights off. The jeep immediately pulled over before the cop even moved. I watched in my mirror and the cop just pulled out and right behind them and then turned the flashers on. Had to laugh how they made the split second decision to just accept their fate and pull over before the cop even made a move.


Wow, driving 100 mph. That's insanity. I was in a parking lot one day and saw this car looking like they were going at least 90 mph on a busy road with lots of traffic! I hope they got caught. But I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't, either.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Speaking of cars, my car got a small dent in it today cause this idiot decided to pull out as soon as I moved my car at the gas station today so they hit it. I'm just glad it wasn't worse than it was. Seems like I have to watch out for cars extra carefully from now on cause one idiot backed up their car for no reason at the post office a few days ago while I was behind them and they blocked the way just sitting there, which was super odd. I'm not sure what that car was even doing. Doesn't even look like they parked their car at the post office to me. Almost like they went there just to block the parking lot to me. But I'm sure that can't be what they were doing. Just doesn't make sense to block the parking lot for that long unless you do it on purpose. So, I waited like a good 5 minutes and then decided to squeeze through them. I couldn't back up and turn around, either cause the parking lot is made all messed up. Once you pull in, you're pretty much at the parking lot. Backing up would mean very likely hitting a car pulling in from the road. I have no clue what's going on with cars recently around here. I'm a little upset about the dent but it's a small one anyways. What can you do about a small dent?

I also noticed another car that backed up their car a little today while I was behind them but this wasn't as bad as the situation at the post office. What the hell?


----------



## JH1983

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Wow, driving 100 mph. That's insanity. I was in a parking lot one day and saw this car looking like they were going at least 90 mph on a busy road with lots of traffic! I hope they got caught. But I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't, either.



Yeah, most of our work trucks have a little screen on the dash that displays the speed and distance from the vehicle in front of you. Fasted I've seen was 135mph.




PurplePeopleEater said:


> Speaking of cars, my car got a small dent in it today cause this idiot decided to pull out as soon as I moved my car at the gas station today so they hit it. I'm just glad it wasn't worse than it was. Seems like I have to watch out for cars extra carefully from now on cause one idiot backed up their car for no reason at the post office a few days ago while I was behind them and they blocked the way just sitting there, which was super odd. I'm not sure what that car was even doing. Doesn't even look like they parked their car at the post office to me. Almost like they went there just to block the parking lot to me. But I'm sure that can't be what they were doing. Just doesn't make sense to block the parking lot for that long unless you do it on purpose. So, I waited like a good 5 minutes and then decided to squeeze through them. I couldn't back up and turn around, either cause the parking lot is made all messed up. Once you pull in, you're pretty much at the parking lot. Backing up would mean very likely hitting a car pulling in from the road. I have no clue what's going on with cars recently around here. I'm a little upset about the dent but it's a small one anyways. What can you do about a small dent?
> 
> I also noticed another car that backed up their car a little today while I was behind them but this wasn't as bad as the situation at the post office. What the hell?


Where is the dent? If you can access it from the other side you can just pop it back out. Like if it's on a door take off the door panel or on a rear quarter panel from inside the trunk. They make dent pop out kits too that might work if it's somewhere you can't get to it from the other side.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

JH1983 said:


> Yeah, most of our work trucks have a little screen on the dash that displays the speed and distance from the vehicle in front of you. Fasted I've seen was 135mph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the dent? If you can access it from the other side you can just pop it back out. Like if it's on a door take off the door panel or on a rear quarter panel from inside the trunk. They make dent pop out kits too that might work if it's somewhere you can't get to it from the other side.


I really didn't know those trucks had them. Dang, anyone going 135 needs their license revoked. Lol

The dent is on the back door of my car. I didn't know you could pop a dent out like that. I'll try it. Thanks for letting me know. 🙂 I'll probably have to get someone to help me take it off, since I don't want to mess it up. Lol I'll try it for free first.


----------



## pillbugger

One of my favorite artists liked my short comment (I make sure to not go too cheesy) and responded to me. This is the 2nd time one of them did this (the first time was my crush 🥰). I love supporting the smaller guys. ...Look at me. I have become the thing I hated - the very thing that I couldn't wrap my head around for the longest time! ...Now who's this Miriam Sanchez and why is she requesting to follow me? I haven't even posted anything on Instagram and don't plan to. I use the site and others like it to strictly to see what's up and for research. There's no such thing as browsing lots of social media websites anonymously these days. You're forced to make an account.

I am reminded of an email that I've gotten very recently. It's from a person that I recognize. He's concerned about me, and I think I will finally break the spell and respond. Let him know that I am alright.


----------



## JH1983

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I really didn't know those trucks had them. Dang, anyone going 135 needs their license revoked. Lol
> 
> The dent is on the back door of my car. I didn't know you could pop a dent out like that. I'll try it. Thanks for letting me know. 🙂 I'll probably have to get someone to help me take it off, since I don't want to mess it up. Lol I'll try it for free first.












Yep, it's the little screen above the radio there. It's actually nice to have to see how fast people are going and how far away they are. 

But yeah, with the door panels you just have to be careful taking them off. They're held on with plastic clips and it's easy to break them. There's youtube videos you can watch if you end up doing it yourself. It's not hard at all, but it really is easy to break the clips.


----------



## harrison

Getting ready for a big night - someone's made a new version of Agatha Christie's "Why Didn't They Ask Evans." Jesus it's an exciting life.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

JH1983 said:


> View attachment 149616
> 
> 
> Yep, it's the little screen above the radio there. It's actually nice to have to see how fast people are going and how far away they are.
> 
> But yeah, with the door panels you just have to be careful taking them off. They're held on with plastic clips and it's easy to break them. There's youtube videos you can watch if you end up doing it yourself. It's not hard at all, but it really is easy to break the clips.


That's pretty cool. Lol I would actually like that just to see how fast exactly the cars that are speeding are going. 😆

Well, that kind of sucks. But I could probably get someone to help me. I mean, it's not a bad dent but if I can try to get someone to help that would be nice, too. YouTube is good for helping you with stuff.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Me and my dad managed to start an old Massey Ferguson yard tractor that hadn't run in over 20+ years. There was an old mouse nest in the engine, and the whole thing was rusty and faded looking. We cleaned it up, painted it and managed to start it. Now it runs like new. Hopefully we can sell it now for a decent price.


----------



## Runner girl9090

I'm training for a sprinting race, the 400meter.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I saw a goose on the roof of a nearby building. I know they can fly but I just don't think I've ever seen one on a roof before.  It seemed to know that I'd never seen that because it kept honking at me and was looking right at me when I looked up and saw it. It just had this look like it was saying "I bet you never saw this before!"


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I saw a goose on the roof of a nearby building. I know they can fly but I just don't think I've ever seen one on a roof before.  It seemed to know that I'd never seen that because it kept honking at me and was looking right at me when I looked up and saw it. It just had this look like it was saying "I bet you never saw this before!"


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have to work 6 days in a row starting tomorrow.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, one down. Five to go. 😒


----------



## Runner girl9090

I applied to colleges for September, I'm moving far away. yay


----------



## Fever Dream

It got extremely humid here overnight. I kind expected that it would since in was raining off and on, but I wasn't expecting it to get this bad. I guess now I'll be living in a mosquitoes paradise.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Fever Dream 
Went camping in Michigan in humid weather once. I'll just say the mosquito must be the Michigan state bird.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> @Fever Dream
> Went camping in Michigan in humid weather once. I'll just say the mosquito must be the Michigan state bird.


I think that every state has declared the mosquito its state bird. Although we should be fine as long as those giant prehistoric ones stay extinct.


----------



## SilentLyric

I bought a new laptop.


----------



## Runner girl9090

I went to meet one of my parents but their car had to be towed so I couldn't visit them, I was going to practice driving


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Supposed to get up to 101 degrees Tuesday. I think the hottest I ever experienced was 113 degrees before.


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Supposed to get up to 101 degrees Tuesday. I think the hottest I ever experienced was 113 degrees before.


That doesn't sound like fun. I've never experienced anything close to that kind of temperature. On the other end of the scale, it appears we're not getting a summer, well not in June so far. Had rain and wind the last few days, it's been horrible and probably for the next week. Averaging around 59 F (had to convert from Celsius) with a forecast of a possible high of 66 F 🔥😆 . The slightest sign of sun here and folk go mad. When my Aunt and Uncle used to come over, my Aunt who was born the US, was always freezing here, smack in the middle of our summer. 😂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> That doesn't sound like fun. I've never experienced anything close to that kind of temperature. On the other end of the scale, it appears we're not getting a summer, well not in June so far. Had rain and wind the last few days, it's been horrible and probably for the next week. Averaging around 59 F (had to convert from Celsius) with a forecast of a possible high of 66 F 🔥😆 . The slightest sign of sun here and folk go mad. When my Aunt and Uncle used to come over, my Aunt who was born the US, was always freezing here, smack in the middle of our summer. 😂


Yea, I don't like it when it's so hot your face starts sweating. Lol I like 50 to 69 degree weather. I still don't get used to the heat. For some reason, 80 degrees feels like 90 degrees to me and 90 feels like 100. So 101 will probably feel like 110 to me. 🤣 But I shouldnt have to worry about the heat since I have an AC in my room and a working one in my car. I leave my AC on even in the winter.

Oh dang. I like the rain sometimes but not when I'm driving and it's hard. Rain and cold together would suck, though. I'd actually rather take the heat over hard rain. Haha. Some people get pretty cold easily and I'm the opposite. I get hot so easily that I can go out in 50 degrees at night with no jacket on it seems like. 😅...I walk to my car on my break in the heat and before I can even get to it, I'm already burning up. Georgia heat gets hot. 😳 I'm not sure if it gets as hot as California, though. I think it's about the same. But they deal with droughts. I don't.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have to come in to work at 9:30 or 10 am now instead of 9 am. I can sleep in more at least. I make a little less money but I can make up for that somehow. Gotta stretch that money out as far as I can do it. Just not the best time for getting my hours cut with gas going up. Oh well. I get a paid day off in a couple weeks.


----------



## pillbugger

My mom has recently reconnected with an old friend of hers. Sadly, she keeps receiving the news of old friends and acquaintances passing away, one which I saw as a kid. They all have met through events and groups involving the disease they have. This friend of hers is a Spanish speaking black woman that recently moved back to the USA after living in Mexico for a while. I have a memory of going to her apartment home one day when I was a kid. Her two daughters, who were older than me, were there and put on some sort of live action Garfield movie for us to watch. The rice and the black beans combo that their mother had made for us to eat have stuck with me ever since... it was a heavenly, contrasting dish of black and white. 😇

Much later on, I recognized that rice is one of my favorite foods due to its versatility. You can use it as part of a main dish, serve as a simple but delicious side, or eat it as a sugary dessert. Rice can even become a beverage. One of my favorite refreshments to slurp down are icy-cold horchata drinks. Unfortunately for me, I would end up developing of what I can only guess are allergies to beans. Black beans no more unless I want to choke on massive amounts of mucus produced by my discriminating immune system. What a genetic failure I am. ...I loved black beans. Twistedly enough, I can eat other foods in the legumes family just fine, such as lentils and peas. 🙁

...I think I remember reading something somewhere about training yourself to gradually become tolerant of offending foods.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I lost my keys to my car. I have another pair but those other keys I lost have the post office keys on them. I was doing so good keeping up with my stuff for so long.  I dumped everything out of my pocketbook and can't find them. I know they can't be too hard to find cause they have a yellow key scrunchie on it.

I'm sure they'll show up somewhere.


----------



## Blue Dino

The military vet neighbors across are looking like they're preparing a huge sports watching party in their garage tonight. It's annoying that when this happens, they are often so loud well into the night, and they will clog up the street parking with their oversized trucks, jeeps and big wheels. One of them often just tows his jetski there for no reason, and it sits in its own oversized jetski cart. So it takes up like 3 parking spaces on the street.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> The military vet neighbors across are looking like they're preparing a huge sports watching party in their garage tonight. It's annoying that when this happens, they are often so loud well into the night, and they will clog up the street parking with their oversized trucks, jeeps and big wheels. *One of them often just tows his jetski there for no reason, and it sits in its own oversized jetski cart. So it takes up like 3 parking spaces on the street.*


Maybe he just comes prepared to any location with a jetskl. Goes to work at his office: he may need to use his jetski. He needs to run out to get groceries: you never know if turns into jetski time in isle 5. He happens to drive by a kiddie pool in someone's front lawn: Oh, it's ON!!!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> The military vet neighbors across are looking like they're preparing a huge sports watching party in their garage tonight. It's annoying that when this happens, they are often so loud well into the night, and they will clog up the street parking with their oversized trucks, jeeps and big wheels. One of them often just tows his jetski there for no reason, and it sits in its own oversized jetski cart. So it takes up like 3 parking spaces on the street.





Fever Dream said:


> Maybe he just comes prepared to any location with a jetskl. Goes to work at his office: he may need to use his jetski. He needs to run out to get groceries: you never know if turns into jetski time in isle 5. He happens to drive by a kiddie pool in someone's front lawn: Oh, it's ON!!!


 Maybe he just lives somewhere where people really like to steal jet skis and he's afraid to leave it at home. "They're not getting my damn jet ski!"


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Maybe he just lives somewhere where people really like to steal jet skis and he's afraid to leave it at home. "They're not getting my damn jet ski!"


They can burglarize and ransack his home. If they kidnap his family, well they can just keep em. But NO, not the jet ski. NEVER the jet ski!!!


----------



## julill

Recently I decided to go out with my make up on. Usually I prefer not to put it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Looks like I can finally move into my trailer tomorrow I was supposed to move into in December. Going to start getting some of my things in there. Might take a few days.


----------



## Blue Dino

It's been a ghost town today oddly. Shopping mall and stores looked deserted. Downtown looks deserted. There were barely any traffic. I was the only car at the gas station that is normally crowded. Took a 90min walk and I only saw two other person the entire walk. In a park path that is normally pretty crowded. Barely any parked cars on my street too. None of my housemates are home. I wonder if everyone went out of town.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I still can't find my other car keys. 😕


----------



## Runner girl9090

Went out for drinks with my mom yesterday, was upset so I went for a bunch of runs  , didn't like that holiday yesterday lol.


----------



## Blue Dino

On my way to the grocery store and a nissan dangerously pass me by swerving into the opposite traffic lane and cut right in front of me. I was going 35 in a 25mph street and apparently that was too slow for their liking. It then brake checked me, I guess it was the driver's way to get back at me for going too slow. We both ended up in the same shopping mall and I actually got there a little bit before that car despite the car trying to go recklessly fast. From the nissan, out walks a girl talking on her phone like a walkie talkie and she just very slowly saunters into a Chipotle at a snail's pace like she has all the time in the world. 

On my way out of the grocery store back to my car, I walked past the Chipotle and I overhear some teenager on a bike talking on his phone like a walkie talkie as he tells someone over the phone to come meet him, and that he's waiting by Chipotle. And he pronounces it "Chipot-toe" and he keeps yelling "Chipot-tle" again and again eventually he said "That fancy mexican place! You never been to Chipot-toe?!". I'm guessing the other person on the phone is confused.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Blue Dino

We actually do have a set of those little Midland walkie talkies. I'm sure it looks a little strange but we take them with us to stores. I eventually got tired of my dad wandering off and having to look for him for half an hour, trying to call him and having no signal. The walkie talkies are great. No dead zones in any stores and they even work like almost a couple of miles between cars (He can also be right behind me and he'll slow way down for a crack in the road and get stuck at a red light  ).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I must have developed a new allergy or something. My nose just started bleeding at work and all I did was rub a tissue up in there. Lol At least it only bled a little. Would've sucked to have it bleed for like 20 minutes straight. It didnt used to be that way where it would bleed out of nowhere. It must just be the dry air. It's definitely an inconvenience cause obviously blood makes a mess. 😒

This happened to me over 2 months ago but I was at a motel then so I know it's the dry air.


----------



## Socialmisfits

Uhm, I woke up?


----------



## alwaysrunning

They were playing The Prodigy's No Good in a shop; I love this. I hadn't heard it for ages.


----------



## julill

Several days ago my coffee maker broke so I needed to buy a new one. It was hard to decide what to buy: try a new brand or buy the same model. It is important decision because I know that my brand of coffee makers can be broken someday. I made a little research and decided to buy a it new brand - trying something new makes me excited for some time.

Then I spent some time learning how to use this and I like the result. After that me and my husband watched the movie "Scarface".


----------



## WillYouStopDave

julill said:


> Several days ago my coffee maker broke so I needed to buy a new one. It was hard to decide what to buy: try a new brand or buy the same model. It is important decision because I know that my brand of coffee makers can be broken someday. I made a little research and decided to buy a new brand - *trying something new makes me excited for some time.*


 Me too but from a lifetime of taking things apart (and occasionally even having them survive the experience) I have learned most stuff is made with pretty much the exact same parts on the inside. Very few companies design and make unique parts for their stuff now. They just make them look different on the outside.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

"You're twice as likely to die in the next decade if you're unable to balance on one foot for 10 seconds." 

_balances on one foot and loses balance within 3 seconds_

Oof. 💀Guess I'm going to die before I'm 40.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The guitar strings I ordered from Amazon arrived so I’ll restring my hollowbody tomorrow


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> "You're twice as likely to die in the next decade if you're unable to balance on one foot for 10 seconds."
> 
> _balances on one foot and loses balance within 3 seconds_
> 
> Oof. 💀Guess I'm going to die before I'm 40.


 Can you bounce on one foot while holding a sleeping puppy and singing him a lullaby?  If you can't, I don't think it means anything. I just wondered.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just now went and looked out my window. I didn't realize there were a bunch of geese out there laying in the grass. I guess I scared them and they all jumped up and started limping away as fast as they could. I guess their goosey legs were cramped and stiff.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got a free hamburger, even including free toppings to go on it at work yesterday with a free cupcake, chips and water. Dang. That was pretty awesome. Then, today at work there was more free chips and drinks so I took advantage of it. Got two bags of chips and three drinks. Not a big chip person but some chips I do like. Also, not a fan of the typical icing you get on cakes. I prefer cream cheese icing. But the cupcake added more consistency for my meal so why not? Lol...They need to do this more often. Like, every 3 months.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I tried shrimp and grits today. Probably one of the best things I've eaten. Lol


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I tried shrimp and grits today. Probably one of the best things I've eaten. Lol


There's a Shrimp and Grits festival every year where my Aunt and Uncle live. My Mums been over a few times when it's been on. Seems like a massively popular dish all over, some parts. Not tried it myself, but I'd like to, I'm glad you got to tried it and liked it so much 🦐 👌😁


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> There's a Shrimp and Grits festival every year where my Aunt and Uncle live. My Mums been over a few times when it's been on. Seems like a massively popular dish all over, some parts. Not tried it myself, but I'd like to, I'm glad you got to tried it and liked it so much 🦐 👌😁


Ah sweet. 😃 That would be a nice festival to go to. Yea, I've never had it before until today. It's got more stuff in it than I thought it would have. I'm always up for trying something new. Whenever I found out about it a couple years ago I wanted to try it.


----------



## Fever Dream

My landlord sort of told me who the person was they stole the stuff out of my package awhile back. The guy was the boyfriend of one the tenants, and was subsequently banned from them building. I guess my landlord also had previous issues with this guy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Editing my facebook music/teaching page is so tedious & not as obvious as you would think for some things


----------



## alwaysrunning

I took on more stuff recently and it's making me feel I think over stimulated, having the radio on is too much sometimes now. Its making me tired that I'm making mistakes in my paid employment. Yesterday I was pretty out of it. I went to McDonalds and had just put my order in the machine and was still standing there and the guy behind me was like are you finished haha. I got two hamburgers as they're just 89p each. Why are they called hamburgers when it's beef   Monday night I went to my lesson but my body was so tense I couldn't do anything.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Apparently, a shirt from a school like 30 minutes from here made an appearance on Stranger Things. Lmfao That's kind of funny and random. 🤣


----------



## harrison

Taking my son to the airport tomorrow morning even though it'll probably mean I'm up half the night. Will be nice to spend some time with him.


----------



## Blue Dino

Picked up dinner at the shopping center on my way home. Just as I picked up my food and leave, I saw three women nearby on the ground crying. It looked like one of them was bleeding from a head wound. 

As I got home, I saw a male turkey chilling at my neighbor's frontyard, he let out a loud vibrating caw and then he defecated.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I saw a man scratching his butt in public today.😳


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

People get such an attitude when you ask them if they need help with something. They can be so nasty when you're being nice. It still bothers me. 😒


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Having had my Instagram hacked recently I’ve gone through the tedious process of changing most of my passwords & closing accounts on sites I no longer use


----------



## Folded Edge

Canadian Brotha said:


> Having had my Instagram hacked recently I’ve gone through the tedious process of changing most of my passwords & closing accounts on sites I no longer use


I ended up doing that couple of years ago because I lost access to my Amazon account. Not a fun feeling.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Folded Edge said:


> I ended up doing that couple of years ago because I lost access to my Amazon account. Not a fun feeling.


I’m really a person whose ID is worth stealing as I’m always broke & have no social network worth infiltrating but it’s still made me paranoid that somewhere down the line said hacker or future hackers will come out of the woodwork making demands & ****ing things up for me unfortunately


----------



## Folded Edge

Canadian Brotha said:


> I’m really a person whose ID is worth stealing as I’m always broke & have no social network worth infiltrating but it’s still made me paranoid that somewhere down the line said hacker or future hackers will come out of the woodwork making demands & ****ing things up for me unfortunately



I'm in the same boat but was more worried about further down the line, someone using my details for some sort of fraud type activates.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Back to work today sadly.


----------



## mt moyt

ive become quite used to breaking harddrive disks now. the t6 screws they use always seem to get stripped really easily and i cant get them out. but as long as i get it partially open, i just bend the disk until it breaks. Think i have 1 more hard drive left and in the future i will have to learn how to destroy solid state drives.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lmfao I like how someone got triggered at my YouTube comment for me asking a question then they said smh like I committed a sin. They acted like they didn't know it was a rhetorical question. 😒 I just simply said there's a thing called a rhetorical question. They sure were triggered over nothing. 🤣 Hilarious.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Apparently, there's a new restaurant selling genital shaped waffles around here. Huh? Lol 😂 That's so random and confusing but also hilarious.


----------



## Fever Dream

When I went in to take a shower it was over cast, but generally sunny. I get out and it looks like it's sundown. It must be one h#!! of storm coming through.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gonna restring one of my guitars today


----------



## Fever Dream

It looks like round two will be rolling through soon. I'm so glad that I washed my car yesterday.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Man, I don't know what got into me today cause I was smiling and laughing condescendingly with my boss. He was slightly arguing with me and being condescending back. I just had this burst of confidence to just laugh about it and disagree with him. I finally gave in and agreed since I have to. I have this assignment I do once a month and he told me I'm not supposed to do it the way I did today. He exaggerated and said he told me 35 million times before not to do it that way. I guess the pressure of having coworkers telling me to do it differently made me and I should've known. But it's whatever at this point. I got it done and went home so I don't care. I even managed to point out to him that the last two times I did it right. I was trying to give myself credit for something to my boss's face but he ignored that. 

To top it off, he called me hardheaded for it. I could tell he was joking but I assume he was half joking. Lol Damn, I guess I'm hardheaded then. Thaaaaanks boss. 😂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was just thinking about it but I know I can lift and carry at least 30 pounds cause I've lifted and had to carry a 30 pound box before. But I don't do it for very long and it's just a tad bit of a struggle. But not by much. I wonder if I could carry a 40 or 50 pound box. 🤔 I'm just curious to know my limits. Maybe I should try it one day. I'd probably fall over if I carried 50 pounds. Lol


----------



## Fever Dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I was just thinking about it but I know I can lift and carry at least 30 pounds cause I've lifted and had to carry a 30 pound box before. But I don't do it for very long and it's just a tad bit of a struggle. But not by much. I wonder if I could carry a 40 or 50 pound box. 🤔 I'm just curious to know my limits. Maybe I should try it one day. I'd probably fall over if I carried 50 pounds. Lol







Seriously though, don't do anything that will cause issues with your back. Just don't.


----------



## Blue Dino

I keep forgetting how Thursday nights are now the peak nights for nightlife and dining out. It took them more than an hour to get my to-go order ready. Restaurants and bars are packed to the brim tonight.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fever Dream said:


> Seriously though, don't do anything that will cause issues with your back. Just don't.


Oh no. I wouldnt want to do that. That would suck majorly. 😂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got a floormat for my bathroom. Err, I needed one.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The bottom part of my broom came off when I was sweeping and I just bought it. That's lame. Oh well. There's an extra one lying around here that I forgot was here before I bought this one.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm not sure why this corn I'm eating tastes bitter. 🤢 Lol I don't know if I can eat it all but I'll just have to since I paid for it as a side with my meal.


----------



## Blue Dino

This dumb kid in a black bmw keeps driving recklessly and speeds in laps around the neighborhood the past several nights and doing donuts all over the intersections. The whole neighborhood is riddled in skid marks thanks to him.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Holy crap. A lightning strike killed someone around here. 

Great, now that makes me more scared of getting struck by lightning. Not really but kinda since it so uncommon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Holy crap. A lightning strike killed someone around here.
> 
> Great, now that makes me more scared of getting struck by lightning. Not really but kinda since it so uncommon.


Look on the bright side. If it does, you'll never know it. Lightning is literally faster than a human thought.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Look on the bright side. If it does, you'll never know it. Lightning is literally faster than a human thought.


Lol I do wonder if that split second of pain would feel so slow, though. 🤔 Maybe, maybe not. Either way, I don't want to know. 😂


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I've got two Impossible Burgers in the Nuwave oven. I got a feeling it's gonna stink up my room like crazy but I got no choice. I'm hungry and it's pitch dark in the kitchen.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I've got two Impossible Burgers in the Nuwave oven. I got a feeling it's gonna stink up my room like crazy but I got no choice. I'm hungry and it's pitch dark in the kitchen.


 Well, I can tell you that came out better than expected. Get yourself a pan that fits inside the oven and put 'em in there for 20 minutes. I'm making another one but this time I have foil on top just to avoid any spattering. You're probably supposed to put stuff directly on the rack but that's too messy for me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I didn't eat a meal at all today. I guess I'll do some fasting. I ate a little bit to get me through the day. But man, I'm craving something filling. 😂


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> I've got two Impossible Burgers in the Nuwave oven. I got a feeling it's gonna stink up my room like crazy but I got no choice. I'm hungry and it's pitch dark in the kitchen.


Can't you just use a flashlight or some sort?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Can't you just use a flashlight or some sort?


 I could but my dad sleeps in there and gets grumpy if people are in and out of there much. There's no way I could cook in there without waking him up.


----------



## harrison

Had a pretty good dream involving Paris Hilton of all people - I had no idea we were so close.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I could but my dad sleeps in there and gets grumpy if people are in and out of there much. There's no way I could cook in there without waking him up.


I assume there's no other (or better) place for dad to sleep? Or maybe he needs to guard your refrigerator from the food gremlins?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> I assume there's no other (or better) place for dad to sleep? Or maybe he needs to guard your refrigerator from the food gremlins?


It's a long story but the short version of it is he apparently has restless legs syndrome (which is probably just sleep apnea but it's hard to tell because my dad doesn't like to talk about his health) and my mother was evidently upset with him moving around so much during the night. I tried to talk to her about getting separate beds but she wasn't having it and he's been in the living room ever since. I had considered him sleeping in my room but my sleep schedule is such that it would never work. He never stays up past 11 PM and I'm sometimes awake all night and sometimes not.

Anyway, it's all part of the never ending fallout from my mother's brain injuries. She became obsessed with sleeping and becomes pretty aggressive if anyone wakes her up. The house could be on fire and she'd come out swinging if someone tried to pull her out of bed.

At least he seems to sleep OK as long as no one goes in there much.


----------



## Folded Edge

My rescheduled postal delivery should be coming today. I ordered a record for possibly only the 2nd time this year.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I’ve been getting sharp pains on one side of my face for nearly a week that mostly last for a few seconds, like getting a needle in my gum/next to my nose, and now there are aches in the side of my head, too.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Ugh, Instagram is something I'm very new to really and has it's nice side obviously, but there do seem to be quite a lot of creeps on there, rarely an issue on Facebook or Twitter. I had to block several on IG. And worse, recently my account got locked because of a possible phishing attempt. Don't know if I'll bother trying to reclaim it (have to verify it's me with a photo, apparently!), or maybe create a new account with 2FA enabled. Have never used 2FA before. It's bloody annoying though because I spent hours trying to track down everything I follow on Twitter, on Instagram. I was horrified when Ebay refused to log me in and asked for verification because of using a new device a while ago, but that was likely just due to an outdated browser.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My washing machine and dryer I paid for still hasn't gotten put in yet.  I'm wondering where it is and when or if it'll get put in. I'm sure it will by next week or so, though. So, I'm not going to worry about it.

I fell asleep for a few minutes then woke up and had to go down to check my laundry. I must've been tired.


----------



## Folded Edge

I bought a new TV, after many, many months of research. In the grand scheme of things, it wasn't very expensive, but more money than I've spent on anything in quite some time. Currently, having buyer's remorse because of having spent the money I'd saved up, rather than because of the TV itself. Even though I go nowhere and do nothing, I'm still feeling guilty about having spent the cash.


----------



## mt moyt

lost my bike key.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I factory reset an old Samsung S7 & but it demanded I verify the old Google account to complete the reset…it took over an hour of searching online/trial error to find a youtube vid that had process to bypass that google protection


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My legs have bumps all over them. Mosquitoes and fleas must be living off me. I saw several fleas I tried to kill.  Someone needs to get their damn pets checked for fleas. I don't want to be itching all day and they're traveling on to me.


----------



## Blue Dino

Armed robbers hit the Starbucks, Jamba Juice and Panera Bread in the town shopping center. Given how most probably don't pay with cash in those places nowadays, I wonder how much the robbers actually made off with.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

One of the joys of basically having your entire existence crammed into a relatively small bedroom is using a large portion of your closet for a pantry. 

So I have various items kind of crammed onto various shelves in one side of my closet. It can be more or less organized neatly but only stays organized for a rather short period of time. Usually I'll get frustrated with the mess and take everything out and redo it so there's actually more room in there for more stuff (which obviously makes it harder to keep it organized).

Anyway, I reached up onto the top shelf yesterday to pull something out and a bottle of mustard (which I didn't realize was there) got pulled out along with the item I was actually after. I watched the bottle of mustard tumble through the air in slow motion before my eyes and a split second before impact, I realized that it was gonna land on the top of my foot.

All I have to say now is a plastic bottle of mustard is surprisingly heavy and leaves petty impressive bruises if dropped from a height of about 7 feet.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> Armed robbers hit the Starbucks, Jamba Juice and Panera Bread in the town shopping center. Given how most probably don't pay with cash in those places nowadays, I wonder how much the robbers actually made off with.


True professionals at work...


----------



## Blue Dino

@Fever Dream
Arm Whoppery.


----------



## JH1983

I used my Pilot Flying J fuel reward points to buy a new Bluetooth headset Monday. This new one just goes over one ear instead of a wrap around the head type like I already had. I think it'll be more comfortable, although with a shorter battery life.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think I just saw a big, brown recluse. I killed it just in case.


----------



## pillbugger

Look at me moving up in the world, starting and answering a bunch of phone calls these past days. I no longer rely on mom making phone calls for me. I'm gonna go far

Barring my terrible ability to retain information and needing to write everything down, I feel like I talk pretty well, as long as there is a subject. I wasn't pleased with the psychiatrist I saw over the phone though. It was my first time talking to him and the dialogue between us lasted only about a minute. I was prescribed pills for anxiety and for better sleeping during that time. They're really quick at prescribing stuff. I sort of don't want to take them out of spite... and mind altering drugs always sounded iffy.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I hurt my big toe a little bit and almost banged my right knee up pretty bad cause those steps in my room weren't completely fixed right. Guess the top step was broken so it fell over. My big toe still hurts. Lol Good thing it wasn't any worse. But if I want to get to my other two closets I either have to climb it or just step on the middle step without stepping on the top step.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, another big spider was in the shower with me. I guess I'll just say whatever to that. I don't think that one was a brown recluse. No way I could've killed that one on the shower curtain. They must be coming in through these cracks.💀


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I've got two Impossible Burgers in the Nuwave oven. I got a feeling it's gonna stink up my room like crazy but I got no choice. I'm hungry and it's pitch dark in the kitchen.





WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I can tell you that came out better than expected. Get yourself a pan that fits inside the oven and put 'em in there for 20 minutes. I'm making another one but this time I have foil on top just to avoid any spattering. You're probably supposed to put stuff directly on the rack but that's too messy for me.


 Yep. This is proving to be a pretty good system for making a couple of these burgers in the middle of the night. I'm not the biggest fan of the smell but it's not too bad. The main problem is I hardly have any space in here that's close to an outlet. They come out a tiny bit dry but they're still pretty good. I can do turkey and beef burgers too but they're messier so I'd rather not.


----------



## Blue Dino

One of my housemates has moved out. She finished moving the last things out today. She's been my housemate since 2017 and has been the housemate I've lived with for the longest. Given she's been in a serious relationship for a few years now, and always stays at her bf's place, I am surprised she hasn't already moved out sooner though. I guess I am kind of disappointed she didn't bother to say goodbye nor she ever acknowledged the fact that she is moving. The other pair of gf/bf housemates also poked fun of that fact as they felt awkward about it that she just up and left. She just left the house keys at the breakfast counter and disappeared forever. I guess I feel pretty odd and pathetic at the fact that this kind of bothered me, since we never really even mildly befriended each other all of these years living together.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm dreading working another 6 days in a row. I don't even get any overtime cause part of the days roll over into the next week. So lame.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My lunch today is peas. Trying to eat a bit lighter. 🤣


----------



## Humesday

I went to a metal concert last night. I moshed, crowd-surfed, and had a lot of fun.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I forgot I intentionally hid a 100 dollar bill months ago. I was organizing my room and almost threw it in the trash cause it was inside something. But that's the point of hiding money, to forget. I wanted to surprise myself. Kind of seems silly to do but not really at the same time. That was my first time intentionally hiding money like that. I got all my CDs organized and straightened up everything else. I should get my broken car mirror fixed...

I need to go to bed now. I did a good bit of stuff. 😴


----------



## Blue Dino

I found a bag of unopened Halls cough drops in one of my junk storage bins. It has a best by date of Oct 2007. 
My instant reaction is obviously to chuck it into the garbage. But now I think I might just keep it around for as long as possible.


----------



## harrison

I thought I'd try a different relaxation video from my favourite Youtube guy. I don't think this one was even supposed to be particularly relaxing but after about 20 minutes I found myself lying on my bed with a silly smile on my face. That guy could probably read the telephone book and it'd relax me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My bike brakes are driving me nuts, if I tighten them they squeak randomly & if I loosen them they are useless


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I'm probably to be busy the rest of the night cause I guess I'm supposed to get the rest of my stuff from the other trailer all in one night to bring over to my new place and I have work tomorrow. It might take me over an hour and a half, plus having to do my laundry. Lol Haven't even had much of a break since I got home from work. Had to go to Walmart for some spider killer and that took like a whole hour. Apparently, the spider is a brown recluse recluse in my house according to my coworker. So, I looked it up online and yep it is. Lovely. Lol 

I thought I was going to get help for my stuff but I never could get anyone to help me. I've been slowly bringing it over here cause I work full time and have to clean this house so it's kind of hard to do it all within a week unless I'm superman, which I'm obviously not. It's been over 2 weeks and I still have a little bit of stuff left. But it'll be good to go ahead and get all my stuff out. Just sucks I have to do the rest in one night when I have work tomorrow.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Practically had to scream over the phone and sound angry just to pay my ligbtbill and it still didn't work. Waste of 20 damn minutes or more. All it did was make me more and more mad. So, I'm done with doing it over the phone. Usually screaming yes over and over helps but not this time. Stupid automated messages should never exist. Also, never heard of having to confirm a payment. Just pay it once I say the amount instead of getting me to have to say yes twice. Can't even press a number for confirming it. They make it hard for no reason. Lol 

Can't pay it online cause passwords always screw up for me for some reason. Guess I'll just have to pay it in person.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@PurplePeopleEater 

It really is frustrating. We've had our internet for so long the router is starting to get to the point to where sometimes it'll just stop working for no apparent reason. It usually comes back after a while but we had an incident not long ago where it just stopped everything. Wouldn't even turn on. That time, I thought it was dead and we'd need to get a new one.

I could not find a phone number to call to speak to a live person. The trouble line I got was automated and everything that was suggested to try required a working router in order to even try it. So it would be something like "Unplug your router for at least however many seconds and plug it back in. Wait for the router to start and reconnect."

Well, that's not going to work because it's not getting power. There seemed to be no option to speak to someone and just tell them the thing seems dead and ask them how to get a new one. I wanted to take a hammer to it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> @PurplePeopleEater
> 
> It really is frustrating. We've had our internet for so long the router is starting to get to the point to where sometimes it'll just stop working for no apparent reason. It usually comes back after a while but we had an incident not long ago where it just stopped everything. Wouldn't even turn on. That time, I thought it was dead and we'd need to get a new one.
> 
> I could not find a phone number to call to speak to a live person. The trouble line I got was automated and everything that was suggested to try required a working router in order to even try it. So it would be something like "Unplug your router for at least however many seconds and plug it back in. Wait for the router to start and reconnect."
> 
> Well, that's not going to work because it's not getting power. There seemed to be no option to speak to someone and just tell them the thing seems dead and ask them how to get a new one. I wanted to take a hammer to it.


It really is. Lol I finally just paid it at my workplace since I can do it there, which is quicker and easier.

Those automated messages will make you impatient for sure. I'm usually a patient person but automated messages are a big no no for me. Lol I remember when I had food stamps years ago, I had to deal with those automated voice messages and didn't like it. 😂 

That would probably make me want to take a hammer to it as well.


----------



## JH1983

At the age of 38 I bought my first mower and weedeater today. Must be getting old that this is kind of exciting.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I scratched my leg with my shoe through my pants like 5 days ago at work and noticed yesterday it was a bright red color. Lol Looks like pizza sauce. 😂

The first night I used the shower when I scratched there the burning pain was like an 8 out of 10. At least it feels better now, though. I'll never scratch my legs using my shoes again. Not a good idea. 😬


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I just had s brown recluse on me. 😳 I need to spray more of that stuff.


----------



## Crisigv

I have a dentist appointment and some shopping to do.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't think I'm a fan of putting tuna on wheat bread. It's better by itself.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I don't think I'm a fan of putting tuna on wheat bread. It's better by itself.


 Maybe try tuna and mayo on something like a Sub sandwich bun with spinach and relish?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Maybe try tuna and mayo on something like a Sub sandwich bun with spinach and relish?


Yea, I could try that. Mixing lettuce with meat is also good. I don't know if I'm a fan of relish but I like banana peppers. I'm just trying to eat healthy mostly. Lol It's hard and I doubt I'll always completely eat healthy. It's just too boring.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's pretty humid today. 🥵


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Right now, I am kind of obsessed with batteries again (it comes and goes). I was reading reviews for rechargeable batteries on Amazon just now and this guy on one review seemed to really like the batteries he was reviewing and exclaimed "I am going to work them like a horse!"


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had a dumb moment. I left work a little earlier than I usually do and wasn't thinking. I never do that. 😒 Wtf? Lol So, I drove back home for like 30 more minutes cause it's a short drive.


----------



## Runner girl9090

got my G1 now I can drive on the roads


----------



## Runner girl9090

A baby bunny ran into the restaurant I work at today when the door was left open for the patio so cute


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I almost forgot I have to go to the car place for my oil change tomorrow. I haven't thought about it until now. 😂


----------



## Blue Dino

An active crime scene at the park across from home. Some onlookers crying and obviously very upset.

- Apparently some woman immolated herself under a play structure. Hopefully there were no kids around to see it.

-- The woman lived. Some bystander samaritans ran to put her out. But I can't imagine the permanent burn damage she has now.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I decided to go to the gym on the way to getting an oil change. Ever since gas got so high, I haven't been wanting to go. I really need my own treadmill.


----------



## Socialmisfits

I took a Disney+ account to fill my days


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My back door was wide open in the middle of the morning. I thought it was locked but I guess not. 😕 Who just leaves it open like that? Lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> My back door was wide open in the middle of the morning. I thought it was locked but I guess not. 😕 Who just leaves it open like that? Lol


I actually used to leave my bedroom window open most of the time. I didn't think much about it but we do live on the ground level so the only thing that someone would have had to do was cut the screen and climb in.

I never really thought too much about it until one time there was a fresh snow and I saw a single set of footprints going all the way from the fence around the back side of the building. They stopped right outside my mother's window. It appeared as if someone climbed the fence, walked around there, stopped and stood there for some time and then walked back almost in their own footprints. Was pretty creepy. We'd have never known if not for the snow.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I actually used to leave my bedroom window open most of the time. I didn't think much about it but we do live on the ground level so the only thing that someone would have had to do was cut the screen and climb in.
> 
> I never really thought too much about it until one time there was a fresh snow and I saw a single set of footprints going all the way from the fence around the back side of the building. They stopped right outside my mother's window. It appeared as if someone climbed the fence, walked around there, stopped and stood there for some time and then walked back almost in their own footprints. Was pretty creepy. We'd have never known if not for the snow.


Okay, that sounds super disturbing. 😳


----------



## Memories of Silence

Sometimes one of our neighbours turns our hose on when they go past the house. We’ve never seen them do it, and I don’t know why they would unless they’re a kid. They did it again today.

—

I had a mouthful of tea before and then saw a dead bug in my cup.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Went to the park just to go cry today in my car to let it all out. Life is playing a big joke on me and I'm not allowed to have nice things. 😔

Hopefully, the rest of my day will be better.


----------



## pillbugger

I finally got a phone of my own, courtesy of mom. A cheap one (free lol). With free service or something. I didn't ask for it, but I do need one, to directly answer the calls meant for me. My sisters can also text me, so that's nice, though it is an infuriating experience for me when typing through a phone's screen. It is slow, but that is to be expected. I had considered buying a faster one before, but I guess I'll save some money this way.


----------



## Fever Dream

Ok, so this morning I was approached by somebody who I'll describe as a 'socially awkward extrovert'. And I'm fairly confident he had some sort of mental disorder. 

I was moving some stuff from my car over to my suv before I left for work, and he came riding by on his bike. He stopped, turned around and asked me "is that your car" and what I think about the vehicle next to my car. 

The conversation went about as well as probably think it did. He asked a lot of personal questions which I didn't really want answer given the situation. I felt bad, but it was a bit of an uncomfortable situation.

And no, I didn't want to sell him one of my vehicles. And I own two vehicles because I want a backup. Yes, that is my phone going. 
It's an alarm telling me I need to leave for my job. Yes, I have seen A Clockwork Orange, and Pulp Fiction. And no, I have no idea what my mother thought about the death of Elvis.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Fever Dream 

Stuff like that makes me uneasy. You just don't know what people are gonna do so if they are acting strange, it makes me wanna get away fast.


----------



## Fever Dream

@WillYouStopDave 

I doubt that he was going to get violent, but still, who knows. I did make sure my car was locked, though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Mini-fridge hack (might be dangerous if your mini fridge has flammable refrigerant). Depending on how the fridge is made, you'll have to experiment on placement of the fan. What I have done is I got a CPU fan that I had laying around (it's probably best if it's a fan with sealed bearings). I hot glued the fan to an upside down plastic coffee mate lid and wired it to a 12 volt transformer (you can easily run the wire out between the gasket and the case of the fridge without affecting the seal that much.
> 
> Once that was done, I plugged the transformer into a cheap timer and set it to cycle on and off about twice an hour. The fatal flaw of most mini fridges is they have no fan and it takes forever for them to work. Even a small fan helps the air circulate and the result is stuff gets colder faster and you have a refrigerator instead of a petri dish shaped like a box.
> 
> However, it takes some fiddling because it works so well that you might actually freeze things if you don't get the right setting (it's trial and error). A larger fan that moves more air will probably work better but will probably be louder too. Other than that, in my experience, it tends to cause more dripping so you'll definitely need the drip tray and you'll need to empty it probably twice a week.
> 
> You can also buy fans that are made to be used in RV fridges that just use batteries and that's probably a better idea. But they also probably run constantly, which will almost certainly freeze your drinks solid.


 I have had this fridge up and running as it was for so long that I'd kind of forgotten the amount of tinkering around that went into getting it just right. At the time I first set it up, I just took the door off the little freezer compartment, grabbed an old AMD CPU fan I had laying around that I'd already snipped the connector off of for some other reason and just kind of put it in there. I always had issues with the way I hot glued the fan to the coffee mate lid. I initially just sat it right on the bare metal inside the freezer but the vibration was obviously chainsawish. And also, if any part of it is in contact with the metal, the constant build up of ice will quickly freeze it to the surface. Not to mention it will act as an insulator and block air from flowing over that area.

So I eventually kind of raised the fan up off of the surface and kind of precariously suspended it on an overhead support. It wasn't pretty but it worked. But I have (off and on) had endless issues with how long and how often the fan runs vs how cold the thermostat was set in the fridge. If any of these are not perfect, either your drinks will freeze or they'll be warmer than they should be.

I haven't had anything freeze solid and burst yet but when I get things out of whack and have to start trying to get it in balance again, they will frequently get enough ice in them that they're starting to be more like a slushy and if you stick a straw in there, it'll bubble up through the straw and soak anything you sit your drink on before you know it.

I wonder if this is a problem with all mini fridges or just the cheapest ones like I've had (I've only had two). If this is an issue with all of these, smaller fridges, I don't see how they can still sell them or why people keep buying them. I am pretty sure this thing would not get my drinks cold enough to make me happy without the fan unless maybe I filled it all the way up and let it sit for days before trying to drink any of them.

Maybe people just don't know what the safe temperature is?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had a lot of mail at the post office. Haven't bothered going for like a week so it piled up.


----------



## 8888

My mom has Covid.


----------



## Blue Dino

The dog park and parks today are unusually crowded for a Friday evening.

A few months ago I accidentally kicked the shower door railing as I was getting out and it bruised one of my toes. It's been black under the toenail since. Hoping it's just dried blood. Yesterday I realized the toenail looks to be dead. I really hope it doesn't manifest into an infection or anything bad.


----------



## Fever Dream

I was in a room with someone who tested positive for Covid, and the next day I woke up with a sore throat. Although the self test came back negative, and I'm feeling better.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have had this fridge up and running as it was for so long that I'd kind of forgotten the amount of tinkering around that went into getting it just right. At the time I first set it up, I just took the door off the little freezer compartment, grabbed an old AMD CPU fan I had laying around that I'd already snipped the connector off of for some other reason and just kind of put it in there. I always had issues with the way I hot glued the fan to the coffee mate lid. I initially just sat it right on the bare metal inside the freezer but the vibration was obviously chainsawish. And also, if any part of it is in contact with the metal, the constant build up of ice will quickly freeze it to the surface. Not to mention it will act as an insulator and block air from flowing over that area.
> 
> So I eventually kind of raised the fan up off of the surface and kind of precariously suspended it on an overhead support. It wasn't pretty but it worked. But I have (off and on) had endless issues with how long and how often the fan runs vs how cold the thermostat was set in the fridge. If any of these are not perfect, either your drinks will freeze or they'll be warmer than they should be.
> 
> I haven't had anything freeze solid and burst yet but when I get things out of whack and have to start trying to get it in balance again, they will frequently get enough ice in them that they're starting to be more like a slushy and if you stick a straw in there, it'll bubble up through the straw and soak anything you sit your drink on before you know it.
> 
> I wonder if this is a problem with all mini fridges or just the cheapest ones like I've had (I've only had two). If this is an issue with all of these, smaller fridges, I don't see how they can still sell them or why people keep buying them. I am pretty sure this thing would not get my drinks cold enough to make me happy without the fan unless maybe I filled it all the way up and let it sit for days before trying to drink any of them.
> 
> Maybe people just don't know what the safe temperature is?


 So the new fan I've been using (not really a new fan but a fan that moves more air) is much noisier than the old one was and was making a pretty loud buzzing noise. I've been fighting with trying to find the right material to absorb the sound. I am currently trying Blu-Tack. It seems to be working pretty good but I have no idea what happens to Blu-Tack at 0 degrees. If it gets hard it will probably be just as noisy again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My rear bike tire came loose riding to work & shifted in it’s alignment as such. Upon arrival I had a look & removed the rear brakes for now because being off axis the tire won’t roll centrally until I reset it. It’s annoying but should be repairable, & perhaps I’ll even get the brakes setup better now having been forced to remove them & put them back on again later


----------



## 8888

I napped a lot today.


----------



## Blue Dino

Saw two women in downtown screaming at each other to fight over a tesla car charging spot. One of them was with her family and they stood there for a few minutes before her husband and her kids just walked off and walked into a nearby burger place, leaving her alone to argue with the other lady. It dragged on and it got heated. One of the woman then whipped out her phone to start recording the other woman screaming at her, and the other woman too did the same. So now both of them were just recording each other screaming at each other. While the husband and kids were just sitting at an outdoor table enjoying their burgers as the wife/mom was still endlessly going bat crazy with the other bat crazy lady. 

As they were still arguing, another lady parked next to them, saw that the women were busy screaming at each other, she tried asking either of them if they're using the charger a few times, but she was ignored. So she just shrugged and took the charger plug and plugged it into her car and walked off.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So yesterday, I took my toaster oven to the kitchen (I usually do when my dad is awake so it won't stink up my room) and popped a couple of Impossible Burger patties in it. Set the timer, went to my bedroom until the time was almost up.

I went to the kitchen and immediately smelled melted plastic. Which (naturally) I thought somehow I must have put something plastic in there without realizing it. Then I realized the dishwasher was also running and the smell seemed to be coming from it's vent.

Then I noticed it was on heated dry. Which we never used to use because we usually just let them drip dry. So of course, I open it and get hit in the face with the lovely toxic cloud of melted plastic steam. Wouldn't you know it. There was the plastic cover to one of the new Pyrex bowls my mother had just bought. So it was laying upside down on the heating element and melted in half right across it's center.

My mother had just gotten up and she started arguing with my dad over the fact that someone had put it on heated dry and he denied it was him. And then she got irrationally angry for no reason because that's just what she does and started screaming obscenities at him and threatening to smack him in the head. 

In the meantime, I'm trying to open the windows to let the stink out and also so that hopefully the smoke detectors won't go off (because ear piercing alarms would not have been a welcome addition to this circus).

So I go to my room to eat and go back and she's got the bottom rack of the dishwasher laying in the floor and she's telling me to scrub the element with a scotch bright pad. Surprisingly, it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I got a letter about transferring ownership of my dog to myself. They addressed it to me and told me I was the previous owner and that I needed to sign it and mail it back if I agreed to give him to the new owner (me, with the same name and address). 🐶


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm not near as naive as I used to be but I can tell I still am a bit. But it's hard not to be all the time. Lol


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I saw some people


PurplePeopleEater said:


> I had a lot of mail at the post office. Haven't bothered going for like a week so it piled up.


Do they not have mail delivery where you live?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

LydeaCharlotteGirl said:


> I saw some people
> 
> 
> Do they not have mail delivery where you live?


I dont trust mail getting delivered to my mailbox cause people around here steal unfortunately. And if I want to get food delivered here, I don't think they like coming to this neighborhood. So, that's kind of a bummer. I prefer letting my mail go to the PO box cause I trust it there. 

All the mailboxes are together in one spot. If it was on my property, I don't think it would be too bad and I'd let stuff get delivered here or get someone to deliver packages to my porch.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finally went through the bags of laundry my ex-gal left at my place…I took out the dog beds & winter coats which I’ll wash & sell to someone who could use the on the cheap, the rest is garbage


----------



## Ai

I worked up the courage to message an old friend I haven't really spoken to in maybe 10 years or so. 



Blue Dino said:


> A few months ago I accidentally kicked the shower door railing as I was getting out and it bruised one of my toes. It's been black under the toenail since. Hoping it's just dried blood. Yesterday I realized the toenail looks to be dead. I really hope it doesn't manifest into an infection or anything bad.


Oof. That happened to my mother. She dropped something heavy (I don't remember what, exactly) on her big toe and the nail turned black. It stayed like that for quite a while and then eventually fell off. It was fine, though, aside from being a little visually upsetting. lol


----------



## Blue Dino

Ai said:


> Oof. That happened to my mother. She dropped something heavy (I don't remember what, exactly) on her big toe and the nail turned black. It stayed like that for quite a while and then eventually fell off. It was fine, though, aside from being a little visually upsetting. lol


I ended up kind of clipping off the bad nail a few days ago and it looks like a new nail is growing underneath, which is a good sign I think. The blackness/dried blood is still there though. Hopefully that clears itself up with time.


----------



## Blue Dino

There was a naked guy in the park across the street with what look like a stack of the paper toilet seat covers around his neck as scarves. He's just screaming what sound like "god!" at flocks of crows non stop and is chasing them all over the park.


----------



## Starcut83

Blue Dino said:


> There was a naked guy in the park across the street with what look like a stack of the paper toilet seat covers around his neck as scarves. He's just screaming what sound like "god!" at flocks of crows non stop and is chasing them all over the park.


I hope this kind of suffering ends one day, if not in my lifetime then in a future one.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I took a nap on my beanbag on the floor. Lol


----------



## Ai

I didn't have a panic attack at work. 🙃 🤟


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> There was a naked guy in the park across the street with what look like a stack of the paper toilet seat covers around his neck as scarves. He's just screaming what sound like "god!" at flocks of crows non stop and is chasing them all over the park.


I was sitting in a food court the other day and this old guy was not far from me listening to some Michael Jackson on his phone and getting pretty excited. He started doing a few moves - complete with his hand on his groin. The young girl working at the coffee place near him had called security so there were about 5 of them just standing there shaking their heads and watching him.


----------



## Starcut83

harrison said:


> I was sitting in a food court the other day and this old guy was not far from me listening to some Michael Jackson on his phone and getting pretty excited. He started doing a few moves - complete with his hand on his groin. The young girl working at the coffee place near him had called security so there were about 5 of them just standing there shaking their heads and watching him.


Probably could of done without the crotch thing but sounds like he was just enjoying himself.


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> I was sitting in a food court the other day and this old guy was not far from me listening to some Michael Jackson on his phone and getting pretty excited. He started doing a few moves - complete with his hand on his groin. The young girl working at the coffee place near him had called security so there were about 5 of them just standing there shaking their heads and watching him.


I guess he wasn't such a smooth criminal after all. 😅


----------



## Paul

Blue Dino said:


> I ended up kind of clipping off the bad nail a few days ago and it looks like a new nail is growing underneath, which is a good sign I think. The blackness/dried blood is still there though. Hopefully that clears itself up with time.


One of my toenails has been black and purple and such for 11 years now since it got raised up during a stubbing (it fell off once after a re-stubbing but then regrew equally wrong and discolored). So I can conclusively say it doesn't mean it'll ever be infected or anything. You get used to it.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Walking to work today I got completely drenched. It was like walking around with each foot in a swimming pool of water for 5 hours 😆 A colleague came into a room I was in and we did the usual pleasantries of how are you. Then I started to say something and couldn't remember a specific word mid sentence and then she said something as my pause was going on for a while I was trying to remember it lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

alwaysrunning said:


> Walking to work today I got completely drenched. It was like walking around with each foot in a swimming pool of water for 5 hours 😆 A colleague came into a room I was in and we did the usual pleasantries of how are you. Then I started to say something and couldn't remember a specific word mid sentence and then she said something as my pause was going on for a while I was trying to remember it lol


Wow, you walked for 5 hours? Or you mean your shoes were wet for 5 hours? Its kind of funny when you have those awkward pauses. 😅 I still do it at times then I'm able to talk okay after I do something really awkward. I guess to try and hide it.


----------



## Blue Dino

Paul said:


> One of my toenails has been black and purple and such for 11 years now since it got raised up during a stubbing (it fell off once after a re-stubbing but then regrew equally wrong and discolored). So I can conclusively say it doesn't mean it'll ever be infected or anything. You get used to it.


Yeah half of my nail has turned black now. Fortunately, I clipped my old dead nail off and there seems to be a new nail already formed underneath.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I get paid on Thursdays and I'm having so much trouble figuring exactly how much I got paid today. Not that it matters that much. Lol It's usually the same amount anyways. But I couldn't access my bank account and yesterday it said there was nothing on file when I tried to log in to my bank account. Probably cause I had to update my password. I tried to update my password two different times with the temporary password I was given and I had trouble with that, too cause it would not let me confirm the password.

This is when customer service comes in handy. 😂 I also tried logging in to see my paystub and it must not have been updated yet. Man, I hate doing stuff like this online. This is one of those things that really makes me old fashioned. Haha. If I have to log on to anything, I either refuse to do it and take the shortcut or just get a notification on my email, which is simple enough for me. Now, I dont even really care about how much I got paid. I just want to be able to access my bank account. But I'll get it done soon enough.


----------



## alwaysrunning

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Wow, you walked for 5 hours? Or you mean your shoes were wet for 5 hours? Its kind of funny when you have those awkward pauses. 😅 I still do it at times then I'm able to talk okay after I do something really awkward. I guess to try and hide it.


I am running around, not literally 🙂, and on my feet all the time at work so kinda. I took the insoles out and put newspaper in them and they are still drying out.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

alwaysrunning said:


> I am running around, not literally 🙂, and on my feet all the time at work so kinda. I took the insoles out and put newspaper in them and they are still drying out.


Ah, okay. That makes more sense. Lol Yea, it might take hours for them to dry.




I got the whole situation with the bank taken care of, all just to be able to use the same password. Lol...I was on hold for almost 20 minutes so it's good I got up extra early this morning to do it. I just wanted it out of the way. 😆


----------



## Runner girl9090

I leave for college soon and I'm moving 15 hours away but living at home for the summer is driving me up the wall


----------



## alwaysrunning

alwaysrunning said:


> I am running around, not literally 🙂, and on my feet all the time at work so kinda. I took the insoles out and put newspaper in them and they are still drying out.





PurplePeopleEater said:


> Ah, okay. That makes more sense. Lol Yea, it might take hours for them to dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the whole situation with the bank taken care of, all just to be able to use the same password. Lol...I was on hold for almost 20 minutes so it's good I got up extra early this morning to do it. I just wanted it out of the way. 😆


Online banking just seems like so much hassle. So glad I work part-time so I can pop in there when I need to. Frequently I've been told "you do know you can do this online" . I am old fashioned too though haha. I'm glad you got it all sorted 👍


----------



## Folded Edge

alwaysrunning said:


> Online banking just seems like so much hassle. So glad I work part-time so I can pop in there when I need to. Frequently I've been told "you do know you can do this online" . I am old fashioned too though haha. I'm glad you got it all sorted 👍


Although they were useful, bank websites, via a browser, could be a hassle. I've found the modern (UK) smartphone bank apps are brilliant. They're very easy to use and have made life far simpler. I really couldn't recommend them enough, and I wouldn't want to go back to the time before having them.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

alwaysrunning said:


> Online banking just seems like so much hassle. So glad I work part-time so I can pop in there when I need to. Frequently I've been told "you do know you can do this online" . I am old fashioned too though haha. I'm glad you got it all sorted 👍


Lol Yea, when you're part time you're more likely to log on everyday probably. Thank you. So am I.  I was a bit worried cause that same day I had gotten a text message saying over 500 dollars got charged to my account from Amazon. I figured it might just be spam and a crazy coincidence and I was right. Thought someone had hacked my account, which would be a huge nightmare.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

It's noticeably humid here, that's pretty normal in late August/September. For most of the summer, the pattern has been warm or hot during the day (but often surprisingly dry heat for the UK). Then very humid (by our standards) throughout the evening, until the night air cools it off a bit. Wonder how much longer I'll be sleeping with just a duvet cover, if indeed it's still possible. Some patches of green have come back now since recent heavy rain, but the drought has maybe killed some grass, plants, etc, altogether.

Maybe it's been too dry for the mosquitoes? Surprisingly, no bites at all yet really, most years there are several red circles on my skin by now.
The flies (and the odd fruit fly) have often been a bloody nightmare, though! I squash them with a cloth when I can, but it's hard of course. When I was having supper last night, there was a whole troop of them buzzing around the room, crawling all over everything. It's incredibly annoying and disgusting.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's really humid today. Hasn't been this humid in like a little over 2 weeks.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Folded Edge said:


> Although they were useful, bank websites, via a browser, could be a hassle. I've found the modern (UK) smartphone bank apps are brilliant. They're very easy to use and have made life far simpler. I really couldn't recommend them enough, and I wouldn't want to go back to the time before having them.


But what concerned me more than anything with internet banking was that my phone could get hacked. Probably a lot of people rolling their eyes if they read this lol. If I ever had to use it I would but since I've got a lot of time I can just pop in there.


----------



## alwaysrunning

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol Yea, when you're part time you're more likely to log on everyday probably. Thank you. So am I.  I was a bit worried cause that same day I had gotten a text message saying over 500 dollars got charged to my account from Amazon. I figured it might just be spam and a crazy coincidence and I was right. Thought someone had hacked my account, which would be a huge nightmare.


So scary these days. I'm glad it's all okay 👍


----------



## Folded Edge

alwaysrunning said:


> But what concerned me more than anything with internet banking was that my phone could get hacked. Probably a lot of people rolling their eyes if they read this lol. If I ever had to use it I would but since I've got a lot of time I can just pop in there.


To use the banking apps, you need to unlock your phone and then separately login into the bank app. In terms of hacking, they'd need to hack your phone and then the banking app software as well, which is very unlikely. The bank apps are very secure, though, it's in the banks interests to make them that way.
You just need to be careful when using public Wi-Fi connections with your phone, and I would suggest never using a banking app or other important apps on any public Wi-Fi connections, I wouldn't as another example check my email using a free Wi-Fi connection.
4G and 5G connections are safe though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

alwaysrunning said:


> So scary these days. I'm glad it's all okay 👍


Yea, me too. 🤯


----------



## alwaysrunning

Folded Edge said:


> To use the banking apps, you need to unlock your phone and then separately login into the bank app. In terms of hacking, they'd need to hack your phone and then the banking app software as well, which is very unlikely. The bank apps are very secure, though, it's in the banks interests to make them that way.
> You just need to be careful when using public Wi-Fi connections with your phone, and I would suggest never using a banking app or other important apps on any public Wi-Fi connections, I wouldn't as another example check my email using a free Wi-Fi connection.
> 4G and 5G connections are safe though.


Really kind of you to write this all out! Thank you! ❤


----------



## JH1983

I passed the Wu Tang Clan's tour bus this morning on the interstate.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just accidentally buzzed my eyelid with the electric razor. Ow


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I ended up sitting on my back porch to have something to do and barefoot at that. Lol Well, not like I'm going to walk on the ground barefoot. There's just woods in the back but it's still a nice view.


----------



## harrison

Had to adjust my medication because I was so sleepy and zonked out I couldn't think straight. I really hate that stuff.


----------



## mt moyt

my bike key was getting stuck in the lock for a while. all of a sudden its back to normal.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have to get my transmission fluid changed soon. Hopefully, that doesn't cost too much.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I was sitting here a minute ago and started smelling a very strong "that's burned food" smell. Went to the kitchen and saw a layer of smoke in the air. In the midst of it, I could see my dad frantically scraping away at a stainless steel skillet with a metal spatula. Within the pan was what appeared to be a couple of mangled, burned up veggie burgers.

To think I endured my mother's wrath to make sure my dad had a nonstick skillet complete with a silicone spatula that cooks those burgers flawlessly. He hasn't used it once. He seems to enjoy making his life harder than it needs to be. 

I also once bought a mop with a built-in spray bottle so you just spray the floor and mop and all you have to do is wash the pad when you're done. He refuses to use it and buys cheap mops at the dollar store that have sharp metal pieces sticking out of them that scratch the floor. There are deep gouges in the floor everywhere.


----------



## harrison

Yesterday I finished watching Mare of Easttown - with Kate Winslet etc - a crime drama set in a small town in Pennsylvania. One of the best crime dramas I've watched for a long time. Very realistic and gritty.

I always get a kick out of the accents and it amazes me how the actors can do them. Interesting dialect in that area of the Unites States.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

When you're that clumsy that you open a door handle, your hand slips on it and you get knocked off balance cause of the slip. That happened today. 🤣


----------



## Folded Edge

harrison said:


> Yesterday I finished watching Mare of Easttown - with Kate Winslet etc - a crime drama set in a small town in Pennsylvania. One of the best crime dramas I've watched for a long time. Very realistic and gritty.
> 
> I always get a kick out of the accents and it amazes me how the actors can do them. Interesting dialect in that area of the Unites States.


Yeah, brilliant show. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> When you're that clumsy that you open a door handle, your hand slips on it and you get knocked off balance cause of the slip. That happened today. 🤣


 Here's a good one. The other day I walked into my bedroom and stopped just after I went through the door and couldn't remember why I came in here. Then I remembered I had some food cooking in the kitchen and swung my head around and slammed face first into the corner of the door. Which bent my glasses kinda like this










So I've been trying to get them bent back straight ever since. Fortunately they're not the new ones.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Here's a good one. The other day I walked into my bedroom and stopped just after I went through the door and couldn't remember why I came in here. Then I remembered I had some food cooking in the kitchen and swung my head around and slammed face first into the corner of the door. Which bent my glasses kinda like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've been trying to get them bent back straight ever since. Fortunately they're not the new ones.


Those random, clumsy moments. 🤣 I'm glad I don't have glasses. There was one time not too long ago where I turned around and bumped my face into the wall. But I think it's cause it was dark that night.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Those random, clumsy moments. 🤣 I'm glad I don't have glasses. *There was one time not too long ago where I turned around and bumped my face into the wall. But I think it's cause it was dark that night.*


Oh yeah. I've done that too (there's a really good reason my glasses don't fit right).

Both my mom and dad have fallen in the middle of the night and ended up in the hospital for days because of it. I don't know if they tripped over something because it was dark or what but I decided to err on the side of caution. So I got some motion activated night lights and placed them strategically so that if they got up in the middle of the night and went to the bathroom, the lights would come on so they could see where they were going.

Well, my parents absolutely always have to defeat me when I try to help so they started closing the bathroom doors when they go back to bed. Which means that the motion activated lights don't come on until you're actually in the bathroom (Almost completely defeating their purpose of lighting up the bathroom and hallway).

Well, I had gotten used to the light coming on whenever I was in range of it and I had no reason to think the door might be closed in the middle of the night with no one in there. So you guessed it. I walked right into the door and just about knocked myself out.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh yeah. I've done that too (there's a really good reason my glasses don't fit right).
> 
> Both my mom and dad have fallen in the middle of the night and ended up in the hospital for days because of it. I don't know if they tripped over something because it was dark or what but I decided to err on the side of caution. So I got some motion activated night lights and placed them strategically so that if they got up in the middle of the night and went to the bathroom, the lights would come on so they could see where they were going.
> 
> Well, my parents absolutely always have to defeat me when I try to help so they started closing the bathroom doors when they go back to bed. Which means that the motion activated lights don't come on until you're actually in the bathroom (Almost completely defeating their purpose of lighting up the bathroom and hallway).
> 
> Well, I had gotten used to the light coming on whenever I was in range of it and I had no reason to think the door might be closed in the middle of the night with no one in there. So you guessed it. I walked right into the door and just about knocked myself out.


Ah, that would've been a smart idea. Maybe a regular flashlight could help but I don't know. Thay could be pretty frightening. 😬

That's why I usually use my smartphone flashlight. I just didn't that night. Usually, I can remember where everything is at in the dark. But for some reason, that night I bumped my face into the wall. Lol...You sound like you bumped your face harder than me. Mine just slightly hurt my nose.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve tightened the spokes to what I think are even tension , reset my freewheel with all the pellets this time, & added more air to the tire so hopefully the wheel is no longer wobbly


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I almost bumped into one of my coworkers today and he was like right close to me. 😬 This rarely happens so it was a tad awkward.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I almost bumped into one of my coworkers today and he was like right close to me. 😬 This rarely happens so it was a tad awkward.


I ran into the janitor guy from the old McDonald's store I used to work at in the early 2000s. I was in the grocery store and all the sudden I saw this big sasquatch looking guy coming at me with a weird look on his face, I had my had on the head of cabbage that I'd bought in case I had to throw it at him and run. I honestly didn't recognize him. It's been ages and he was a fairly minor character in the grand scheme of things.

It was awkward as a duck flying backwards in slow motion.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I ran into the janitor guy from the old McDonald's store I used to work at in the early 2000s. I was in the grocery store and all the sudden I saw this big sasquatch looking guy coming at me with a weird look on his face, I had my had on the head of cabbage that I'd bought in case I had to throw it at him and run. I honestly didn't recognize him. It's been ages and he was a fairly minor character in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> It was awkward as a duck flying backwards in slow motion.


Lol I meant more like we were both coming around a corner and he almost slammed into me. That kind of bump. 😆 And he's kind of tall so it was a bit awkward when he noticed that he almost bumped into me cause I didn't want to look up. So, I just said sorry and made no eye contact whatsoever. Lol Certain people I can make eye contact with and sometimes it's easy. Other days are a bit hard. Ironic, considering we were just talking about bumping into walls last night. 😂 Good thing I didn't get an awkward slam into my body at work. 🤣 That would've sucked cause of the awkwardness of it. Not that it would necessarily hurt. 

But yea, the last time I saw someone I knew from like HS or something was maybe a little over a year ago. I can't remember when. I just remember she was considered one of the loser kids in school but I guess she didnt recognize me. I thought for sure she would but maybe it's cause I had a hairnet on.

That sounds kind of like a funny experience. 💀 It would be insane to see someone after that long. It only happens to me once in a blue moon.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's pretty humid. My chin is sweating. 😆


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like how my sister that's married, her mother in law, her husband, and her dog all have a birthday this month. What are the friggin' odds of that? 🤯🤣 It's even weirder cause it's not only her but her husband AND her mother in law and the dog to top it off. I still can't get over that for some reason even though it's just a minor thing. So, like the whole family has September birthdays except for my niece. If her birthday was in September, that really would be weird. But it still is a little weird.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I bought an energy drink that tasted just like Pepsi. 🤢 Rhey had to be trolling with that one. So I threw it out. Lol


----------



## Rundleton

After what sounded like a dead-end response from his boss, my friend talked to his boss' boss about getting me an interview for a position on his team. Not that I'm dying to leave my current job, and it'd likely be a step down in pay, but it could be a neat career change. At the very least, it's something new to look forward to!


----------



## alwaysrunning

Since I answered that post "are you more of a 🐱or a 🐕 person" and I put cat I've had two dogs on separate occasions barking and barking at me. The one on Wednesday was on the lead so it couldn't come over. It was just staring at me with a constant stream of barking; it didn't stop till I was out of sight. The one today was barking and running over to me. It's like they know lol. I didn't know what to do today so I just stood completely still like it wouldn't see me if I wasn't moving haha.


----------



## either/or

The other night I was taking one of my sleep pills before bed and when I swallowed it it disappeared somewhere in my throat. It was so weird. I don't know if it when into a tonsil or sinus cavity or what but it just got sucked up into something.

Then the capsule started to melt away from my saliva and the medication started to come out and it was dripping down my throat and nose and it tasted so nasty. I kept trying to drink water and gargle and brush my teeth and blow my nose but it wouldn't stop.

Finally after like 10 mins I felt something pop out of the roof of my mouth and drop to my tongue and I ran to the bathroom and spit it out and it was the half dissolved capsule. No idea where it came from I guess a sinus cavity or tonsil or something.

It took another 10 mins of rinsing and gargling and brushing to get the nasty taste out of my mouth.

Really weird I didn't even know this could happen.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Those pumpkin spice roll Little Debbie snacks were so good. But I haven't been able to find anymore recently. The thought of them right now kind of makes me sick, though. Lol Even though they were really good.


----------



## Ai

I am fairly drunk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have my car appointment at 1 in the afternoon tomorrow. I'd prefer first thing when it opens at 9 but I can just sleep in later.


----------



## alwaysrunning

I cycled passed this guy who was sitting down with his dog, he had Meatloaf's I Would Do Anything For Love playing and he was singing along. Then I found myself singing the line will you get me right out of this god forsaken town out loud, not loud loud, but just not in my head haha. I thought whaaat am I doing lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, my car wouldn't start this morning. When I got out of my car, it didn't take me long to notice the trunk was barely open. That had to drain the battery and cause my car not to start. But looks like the problem is fixed.


----------



## JH1983

My brakes finally went out on my car. The light had been coming on since a few months ago and I thought it was mistaken, but I guess not. My mechanic can't get me in until the 26th unfortunately. I put some brake fluid in Sunday and can see where it's leaking. Or seems to be anyway. Don't think I have the time or energy to figure it out myself though.

So now I'll get to find out how reliable this old truck I bought a few months ago is. So far so good besides the terrible gas mileage.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> My brakes finally went out on my car. The light had been coming on since a few months ago and I thought it was mistaken, but I guess not. My mechanic can't get me in until the 26th unfortunately.


 Must be a good mechanic. Seems like it's usually never a good sign when you call them up and they tell you they can get right to it today.


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> Must be a good mechanic. Seems like it's usually never a good sign when you call them up and they tell you they can get right to it today.



First time I went to him thinking it was something major it turned out to just be a missing nut on part of the suspension. He only charged me for the nut and a half hour of shop time. So they've been my go to ever since. I've never felt like they overcharged me unlike almost every other mechanic I've ever been to. 

Before we moved two years ago they were only two blocks away from our house and it sucks now because it's like a 30 minute drive, but it's worth it knowing I won't get screwed over on the bill.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> So the new fan I've been using (not really a new fan but a fan that moves more air) is much noisier than the old one was and was making a pretty loud buzzing noise. I've been fighting with trying to find the right material to absorb the sound. I am currently trying Blu-Tack. It seems to be working pretty good but I have no idea what happens to Blu-Tack at 0 degrees. If it gets hard it will probably be just as noisy again.


 So I finally got tired of fighting with junk I had laying around and sacrificed a brand new Noctua 92mm fan to the fridge. I guess the other fans I was using were 80mm fans because I found there was much less vertical space inside the little freezer compartment. And I have found the freezer compartment is just the best place (for me) to put the fan.

So the problem remained to find a damping material to go underneath the fan. The material had to be both excellent and damping noisy vibration and it had to not be porous. Otherwise, it would absorb water from partially melted ice on the floor of the freezer compartment and cause issues. The least of which would be if I needed to reposition the fan, it would be frozen in place. So each time I had to break it free, the layer of ice under it would get a bit thicker.

So, maybe it's obvious to most people but the material I needed was silicone. I found a silicone soap dish for a few dollars and found that it fits perfectly under the fan and leaves just enough room at the top to slide in a layer of neoprene shelf liner so the fan doesn't vibrate against the top of the fridge.

The result? The fan is now almost silent when the door is shut. It used to actually wake me up from time to time with that annoying growl. It also appears to move more air. Keeps the fridge temp more stable and the freezer compartment doesn't have so much ice buildup. I also rerouted the wire for the fan underneath the gasket on the door (previously, I was just taping the wire on the space between the gasket and the door frame. I had thought it wouldn't make much difference if there was a small gap but I stuck a flashlight in there and closed the door and found the gap was much larger than I thought it was. No doubt lots of air was escaping that way.

Feels weird not to have to fight with the fridge to just get it to do what it was supposed to do. I don't think they make these cheap fridges to actually keep food in. Maybe they're just meant to keep beverages cold (which they don't even seem to do well at all without a fan). Maybe I'm just picky and like my drinks as close to freezing as they can get without actually being slushies.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> First time I went to him thinking it was something major it turned out to just be a missing nut on part of the suspension. He only charged me for the nut and a half hour of shop time. So they've been my go to ever since. I've never felt like they overcharged me unlike almost every other mechanic I've ever been to.
> 
> Before we moved two years ago they were only two blocks away from our house and it sucks now because it's like a 30 minute drive, but it's worth it knowing I won't get screwed over on the bill.


 Worse than that though is a mechanic who is lazy, does poor quality work or doesn't care. They can definitely make relatively simple problems much worse. 

We just had our brakes done (on a 20+ year old car) recently at this shop my mother insisted on going to. I was reluctant because I didn't like the guy's attitude when we went in to tell him what our issues with the car were. He just seemed argumentative and condescending. But I resolved that I wasn't going to argue with her because it's her money and her car and ultimately, arguing with her just doesn't work and causes issues.

So now the brakes seem to be making even more strange and expensive noises than they were before. And to beat it all, a couple of months after he did the brakes, the radiator rusted through and leaked it's coolant all over the garage. If he cared at all, you'd think he'd at least notice any other potential issues while he was working on the brakes.

I had a bad feeling when they gave us the car back the first time because they replaced the valve cover gasket but there were still cobwebs (where the car hadn't been driven for a while) all over the place inside the engine compartment. So they obviously didn't touch anything they didn't have to. They did replace the gasket (I could see the new one) but it just added to the sketchy feeling I got about them. If he so much as reached in to check the belt tension, the cobwebs would have been disturbed.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My aunt got help remodeling her kitchen and I just now saw some pics of it online. I thought it was kind of interesting. It looked good before but guess she wanted to take away the dark red walls and go for something different. She had white cabinets before and now they look gray. Lol Either way, it looks cool. Must be the only place in the house she wanted remodeled. Looks like white tiling on the walls, which is different.


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> Worse than that though is a mechanic who is lazy, does poor quality work or doesn't care. They can definitely make relatively simple problems much worse.
> 
> We just had our brakes done (on a 20+ year old car) recently at this shop my mother insisted on going to. I was reluctant because I didn't like the guy's attitude when we went in to tell him what our issues with the car were. He just seemed argumentative and condescending. But I resolved that I wasn't going to argue with her because it's her money and her car and ultimately, arguing with her just doesn't work and causes issues.
> 
> So now the brakes seem to be making even more strange and expensive noises than they were before. And to beat it all, a couple of months after he did the brakes, the radiator rusted through and leaked it's coolant all over the garage. If he cared at all, you'd think he'd at least notice any other potential issues while he was working on the brakes.
> 
> I had a bad feeling when they gave us the car back the first time because they replaced the valve cover gasket but there were still cobwebs (where the car hadn't been driven for a while) all over the place inside the engine compartment. So they obviously didn't touch anything they didn't have to. They did replace the gasket (I could see the new one) but it just added to the sketchy feeling I got about them. If he so much as reached in to check the belt tension, the cobwebs would have been disturbed.


Mine is similar aged (1997) and the brakes have been the biggest issue I've had with it. I've had the master cylinder replaced twice, although the first time I got a used part. Also currently got a coolant leak I'm going to have them fix. It's been slowly leaking for awhile and I'd just been adding coolant, but since it's going in the shop I'm going to get it fixed too. Can't tell where it's leaking or I'd try to fix it myself. Swapping a radiator is actually fairly easy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> Mine is similar aged (1997) and the brakes have been the biggest issue I've had with it. I've had the master cylinder replaced twice, although the first time I got a used part. Also currently got a coolant leak I'm going to have them fix. It's been slowly leaking for awhile and I'd just been adding coolant, but since it's going in the shop I'm going to get it fixed too. Can't tell where it's leaking or I'd try to fix it myself. Swapping a radiator is actually fairly easy.


 Unfortunately, our coolant leak was pretty large and sudden. We just opened the garage door one day and saw a huge puddle. Which sucked because my dad puts everything he doesn't know what to do with in the garage. It was a real mess.


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> Unfortunately, our coolant leak was pretty large and sudden. We just opened the garage door one day and saw a huge puddle. Which sucked because my dad puts everything he doesn't know what to do with in the garage. It was a real mess.


That sucks. My leak is too slow to tell where it's coming from. It's like a half gallon a month or so at the moment, but seems to be increasing over time. I've had to start keeping a closer eye on it lately.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I was on my way to Costco a couple of days ago and there is this one major intersection where you have to turn left and the green arrow there seriously only lasts for like 30 seconds. Traffic there is almost always heavy so it isn't uncommon to have to wait for like 3-4 cycles of the light to get your chance to turn. 

So I sat there for like I don't know how long and it was finally down to where I had like 3 cars in front of me. We get the green arrow and the first two cars did their thing and the one in front of me just stops and sits there for a while and then this idiot decides to make a U turn right in the middle of this super busy intersection. And boom. Red light. I was mad as hell!  

I don't know what it is about that intersection but morons always make U turns there.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lmfao One of my coworkers was telling another coworker about a gory clown movie today and asking him if he was going to watch it. The way he asked him made it sound like he wasnt sure if he was going to. And he said he might watch it. And the other coworker said the only clown movie that scared him was It. But then the coworker was trying to tell him how this one was really gory and that he needed to watch it. I laughed to myself about this convo I heard. 🤣


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to buy a set of bike ball bearings.

I placed my grocery delivery & it says it actually had everything. Good stuff.

My marijuana tolerance is quite high.


----------



## Folded Edge

I went to the Dreamachine today, finally through in Edinburgh.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm so annoyed right now. I come home and have to go straight to doing laundry and I can't find my car keys. Where the hell did I put them? I dumped out everything in my pocketbook and looked in my car. I really need to make a duplicate key but with a this other stuff I do, I keep putting it off and don't feel like it. I'm so frustrated right now cause I need it.

I really hate laundry day. Always in a rush on those days.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm so annoyed right now. I come home and have to go straight to doing laundry and I can't find my car keys. Where the hell did I put them? I dumped out everything in my pocketbook and looked in my car. I really need to make a duplicate key but with a this other stuff I do, I keep putting it off and don't feel like it. I'm so frustrated right now cause I need it.
> 
> I really hate laundry day. Always in a rush on those days.


 Having duplicates made is one of those things where it seems to be getting to be a lost art. We had some made a couple of years back and there was one key the guy just couldn't make (I don't really remember what his reason was) but several of the others work OK but you can kind of tell they're not quite right and bind up a bit. 

There's a duplicate making vending machine at a local store but I'm afraid to try and use it because it looks kinda complicated.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Having duplicates made is one of those things where it seems to be getting to be a lost art. We had some made a couple of years back and there was one key the guy just couldn't make (I don't really remember what his reason was) but several of the others work OK but you can kind of tell they're not quite right and bind up a bit.
> 
> There's a duplicate making vending machine at a local store but I'm afraid to try and use it because it looks kinda complicated.


To be honest, I'm worried right now cause the last car keys I had, I could never find them. And it's it's only pair I have. Without this pair, I can't go anywhere and might have to walk to work and back. You know how that saying goes where they crawled away and disappeared. I think that time they really did. But not really. :/ And I don't know where else they'd be. I dumped everything out of my pocketbook and looked beside the ground next to my car. Took everything off my bed and still can't find them.

I know it's cause I was both busy today and had to do laundry. I could Google how to make duplicates without no car keys I guess.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> To be honest, I'm worried right now cause the last car keys I had, I could never find them. And it's it's only pair I have. Without this pair, I can't go anywhere and might have to walk to work and back. You know how that saying goes where they crawled away and disappeared. I think that time they really did. But not really. :/ And I don't know where else they'd be. I dumped everything out of my pocketbook and looked beside the ground next to my car. Took everything off my bed and still can't find them.
> 
> I know it's cause I was both busy today and had to do laundry. I could Google how to make duplicates without no car keys I guess.


I had that problem one time and guess what? The keys were locked in my car. I looked everywhere I could think of and then I had that horrible sinking feeling that is similar to the one when your toilet is plugged up and you're watching the water rise and you know exactly what's going to happen but there's nothing you can do about it.

I walked out to the car not actually wanting to look but there they were. Right on the passenger seat. I probably could have paid a pro to break into the car and get them but I did have the window down a crack and after a couple of desperate hours with a wire hanger, I finally got it open.

That's probably not as likely to happen now with key fobs that you lock the car with but this happened in the stone age and I had manual locks.


----------



## JH1983

I don't know how easy it is in newer vehicles, but you can replace the ignition lock cylinder really easily in older vehicles. I replaced the one in my 95 Ford F-250 a few months ago in about 10 minutes with basic tools. The replacement cost about $12 at O'Reilly's. Just watched a YouTube video and did it pretty easily. Comes with two keys too. Of course they won't work on your doors, but can start the car at least.










Edit: have gotten a key fob from a junkyard for $10 and programmed it myself using youtube too. Definitely worth checking into before spending a bunch of money.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I had that problem one time and guess what? The keys were locked in my car. I looked everywhere I could think of and then I had that horrible sinking feeling that is similar to the one when your toilet is plugged up and you're watching the water rise and you know exactly what's going to happen but there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> I walked out to the car not actually wanting to look but there they were. Right on the passenger seat. I probably could have paid a pro to break into the car and get them but I did have the window down a crack and after a couple of desperate hours with a wire hanger, I finally got it open.
> 
> That's probably not as likely to happen now with key fobs that you lock the car with but this happened in the stone age and I had manual locks.


I'm not sure how it is there but if a fire department is near you, you can get them to unlock it to get your keys out. I found that out at my workplace whenever mine got locked inside. 

Well, I ended up finding my keys just now...under the floormat of all places. So I'm making a duplicate when I'm off Monday. And I'm going to make two duplicates. It's important to have extra and I should've gotten it done months ago. Yea, it's highly annoying when you lose something like look in the same spot several times only for it to be in the place you looked the whole time. Anything to avoid having to pay for a broken window is a good idea. Probably isn't that expensive to replace but I'm not sure.


----------



## blewPanda

Wrote and mailed a seven page letter professing my love for a man. Felt silly, especially mailing it since I could have handed it to him. But freeing all the same...despite knowing it's unrequited. Sighs...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I won't be able to afford another spare key with how high they are. At minimum, it looks like it would be 200. I need that money for my place. With all the bills I pay, its good to have extra money for things so I may need that money for something else. But when you're in a rush, you're going to lose keys even if you always put them in the same spot. Just the fact I lost them in the car kind of shows how unimportant it is for me to get another pair right now. It is important but compared to my house, I don't know if it is at the moment. At the same time, I could always lose them for days before I find them. 

I have done good with these keys though. I haven't lost this pair yet until yesterday. And on my sister's birthday. Lol


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I won't be able to afford another spare key with how high they are. At minimum, it looks like it would be 200. I need that money for my place. With all the bills I pay, its good to have extra money for things so I may need that money for something else. But when you're in a rush, you're going to lose keys even if you always put them in the same spot. Just the fact I lost them in the car kind of shows how unimportant it is for me to get another pair right now. It is important but compared to my house, I don't know if it is at the moment. At the same time, I could always lose them for days before I find them.
> 
> I have done good with these keys though. I haven't lost this pair yet until yesterday. And on my sister's birthday. Lol


I stuck a nail in the wall by the door to hang my keys on, and now I've not got a specific key hanging thingy, with hooks hung up by the door. I used to spend ages before going out hunting for my keys, but haven't since I started using that system. No good to you now though I know 😳, well not until you find them, which I hope you do soon 🤞


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> I stuck a nail in the wall by the door to hang my keys on, and now I've not got a specific key hanging thingy, with hooks hung up by the door. I used to spend ages before going out hunting for my keys, but haven't since I started using that system. No good to you now though I know 😳, well not until you find them, which I hope you do soon 🤞


A nail is a good idea. I have nails in the wall all over my room. Lol I did find my keys yesterday thankfully but a coworker told me today even if I do have a set of keys and want an extra pair, it would still cost a lot. I was considering getting an extra pair while I have these other ones but I don't even want to spend 200 dollars on another pair atvthe moment. I need it for drinks, food, and other stuff. It's possibly more than 250 dollars depending on the make and model. My sister told me if my keys have a chip in them, it would be even more pricey. Mine don't have a chip in them at least. I'll just have to wait until next year to spend 200. I just don't want to lose these again before I'm able to get another pair.


----------



## either/or

I learned 2 things today: 

1) If you put a sweet potato in the microwave for 6 mins and forget to put it on a plate you can't just grab it with a paper towel and take it out because it's really hot and the paper towel isn't like a magical anti-heat protector thing.

2) I'm so stupid.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> A nail is a good idea. I have nails in the wall all over my room. Lol I did find my keys yesterday thankfully but a coworker told me today even if I do have a set of keys and want an extra pair, it would still cost a lot. I was considering getting an extra pair while I have these other ones but I don't even want to spend 200 dollars on another pair atvthe moment. I need it for drinks, food, and other stuff. It's possibly more than 250 dollars depending on the make and model. My sister told me if my keys have a chip in them, it would be even more pricey. Mine don't have a chip in them at least. I'll just have to wait until next year to spend 200. I just don't want to lose these again before I'm able to get another pair.


 If it doesn't have a chip in it or isn't some kind of special key, I'd just go to Lowe's or Ace Hardware or somewhere like that and ask if they can duplicate them for a reasonable price. It never hurts to ask.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Okay, I'm getting a lanyard online cause I lost my post office key when I dumped out stuff from my pocketbook. Everytime I need to go to the dollar store to look for one, I can't find one and I would not want to go to Walmart just to get that. I didn't even have the key on anything, whi h makes it hard to find. No keys are going in my pocketbook anymore. Lol At least the post office key is only 12 dollars but it'll take two weeks before it comes. This is exactly why I save my money. Never know when I'll need it and getting mail is important.

I have learned this year that pocketbooks are not good for keeping keys in. You would think they would be but I guess not. 😒

So, I ordered a hot pink lanyard. Bright colors should show up if keys happen to fall on the ground or in my car.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Music is my only friend. 🥰


----------



## harrison

Just found out they extended the expiration date on my credit voucher for the airline I often used to fly with - now I can use it up till the end of next year. Not sure if I want to go anywhere yet - I'm still wary of Covid, so that's great.


----------



## mt moyt

lost my bike key _again_. no clue how it happened. parked my bike and locked it, went into a supermarket for 5 minutes, and the key is nowhere to be found when i came out. 

Then i walked like an hour to a hardware store to buy bolt cutters during lunch. the 24 inch ones i wanted were very expensive ($64 here) and after i told them it was a 1 use thing, they said a 12 inch one would work. it barely made a dent and the bolt cutters got blunt. (the chain is only 6mm). i was crouching there for 15 minutes with bolt cutters trying to cut my bike lock. I asked multiple security teams in the area including the ones at my office how they would remove a bike that was locked in a place it shouldnt be. None of them had the equipment to cut the lock. one of them said they would place their own lock on it and the owner would have to pay to get it unlocked... removing bicycle locks is a lot harder than i thought it would be.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I barely browse FB because for the most part, I hate it and mainly use it for family. Most days I do browse it's maybe like 3 minutes. But how the hell does someone, let alone someone from my HS have a memory from 2004? 💀 The date below it said September 19, 2004 meaning that's when she posted it I think. Unless you can go back and change that date to when the memory occurred. Lol I always thought that date was when it was posted, not when it happened. If it's when it was posted then that's kind of odd to me. I don't even think 99.999 percent of people probably used it in 2004. 🤣 But maybe more people used it in 2004 than I thought if she did.


----------



## Fever Dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I barely browse FB because for the most part, I hate it and mainly use it for family. Most days I do browse it's maybe like 3 minutes. But how the hell does someone, let alone someone from my HS have a memory from 2004? 💀 The date below it said September 19, 2004 meaning that's when she posted it I think. Unless you can go back and change that date to when the memory occurred. Lol I always thought that date was when it was posted, not when it happened. If it's when it was posted then that's kind of odd to me. I don't even think 99.999 percent of people probably used it in 2004. 🤣 But maybe more people used it in 2004 than I thought if she did.


Facebook. It's sort of a crappy tool that mostly reminds me when it's somebody's birthday.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Today's laundry day but I didn't lose my car keys today. I made sure not to rush. Lol Sometimes, I just want to get it over with cause it really does take until like 10 pm or after depending on how many towels I have. Unfortunately, I forgot to put my other pair of work pants in there so I sort of did rush.


----------



## Humesday

There was an earwig crawling on the wall while I was showering, and it seemed to leap at me. It was crawling near the ceiling, and when it tried to crawl onto the ceiling, it was flung toward me. It's one of the weirder experiences I've had with bugs. Gave me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

End of season sale on fans. I snagged a 12" desk fan for $7. I love my tower fan but it's seen better days and is really a pain to take apart and clean. This desk fan comes apart with no tools. Since I use fans year round, my fan season never ends. They had two. I should have bought them both. 

It's super cheaply made but durable enough to work just fine for probably years. That doesn't bother me.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> End of season sale on fans. I snagged a 12" desk fan for $7. I love my tower fan but it's seen better days and is really a pain to take apart and clean. This desk fan comes apart with no tools. Since I use fans year round, my fan season never ends. They had two. I should have bought them both.
> 
> It's super cheaply made but durable enough to work just fine for probably years. That doesn't bother me.


This? I got this at the local target for $7 recently. I had one for many years until it got lost during a move. Hopefully the new one will last just as long.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> This? I got this at the local target for $7 recently. I had one for many years until it got lost during a move. Hopefully the new one will last just as long.
> 
> View attachment 150219


 Nope. It isn't that one but I do like those because they're really compact and can go anywhere. I used to have one but it popped it's cap one day when I was sleeping and caused me to just about jump out of my skin. It was very old and well used by that time though. 

Here's the one I got. It was at CVS. Like I said, it's cheaply made but almost everything is now and was originally about $30. I don't know what happened but prices on fans went way up this year so anything that is new and works is a win for what I got this thing for.


----------



## Blue Dino

@WillYouStopDave 
Hah much better deal than mine I guess. It seems like it rotates at least.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> @WillYouStopDave
> Hah much better deal than mine I guess. It seems like it rotates at least.


Well, maybe almost. Unfortunately, when I bought it, I failed to ask myself if any of my bookshelves had enough space between the shelves for it's height (and I actually didn't realize it was as big as it was  )

So I have to put it on a stool at the foot of my bed and it blocks the small passage I have to the left side of my bed so I have to do some annoying contortions to get over there. I do like that it rotates but I usually don't use the rotation feature on fans because I like the breeze to be constant and find the gaps where I feel how hot it actually is in here to be annoying.

The only thing I don't really like is my Lasko tower fan has a remote and somehow I haven't lost or broken it in all these years. It seems trivial but after getting used to a fan with a remote, it's kind of jolting to not have that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lmao Almost got locked in the freezer at work today if I wouldn't have knocked on the door as soon as it got closed. 😅 

A coworker thought no one was in there. I usually leave the door open with something but I didn't that time cause I wasn't going to be in there for long and no one is usually back there this late. Big mistake I made. I almost had a heart attack. 😳 

My coworker told me he was sorry about that but I knew it wasn't his fault. That was a dumb mistake I made. Damn. 🤣 Guess I was in a bit of a rush at work. I'm lucky I knocked on it hard as soon as I did. But I didn't want to freak out too much in front of my coworker. I did tell him I almost had a heart attack. 

At least my vacation is Monday. I think I need it after that.


----------



## Blue Dino

Another one of those evenings where everyone is out with plans. Just about all of the places were packed to the gills. Had to wait nearly 2 hours for my food order to be ready for pickup. The silver lining with these kinds of days is that I know I will likely go home to an empty place and the place all to myself. And I did.


----------



## Fever Dream

A sneaky fly went inside of the can I was drinking out of to share my drink. It must be one of the most traumatic events to almost be swallowed alive. But it survived as I spit it out.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fever Dream said:


> A sneaky fly went inside of the can I was drinking out of to share my drink. It must be one of the most traumatic events to almost be swallowed alive. But it survived as I spit it out.


Ew, that would probably make me gag. Lol 

I remember having a fly in my drink like way back in 2014 and I took a sip of my drink and noticed something in my mouth. Then, I took it out and saw it was a fly. 🤢 Hasn't happened since.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My six days in a row of working start Thursday again. Ugh. At least I get this Wednesday off.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So I texted my sister about how I want to get a new car and told her about my current car. When I said they picked the car for me last year, she said never do that and walk away if they just pick a car for me. I didn't know this. She said she just doesn't understand. Well, if I dont know I dont know and anytime I try to get people to walk me through stuff they yell at me and get frustrated or tell me to figure it out myself so how was I supposed to know to get someone to physically walk me through this? I just do stuff on my own so I don't have to deal with anyone getting mad at me. 

So, this whole time I should've picked out my own car and I didn't know until now. Lovely. But what's the big deal anyways if the car has mostly been fine? I've had it for over a year so if I've had it that long, I should be able to have it a lot longer.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

PurplePeopleEater said:


> So I texted my sister about how I want to get a new car and told her about my current car. When I said they picked the car for me last year, she said never do that and walk away if they just pick a car for me. I didn't know this. She said she just doesn't understand. Well, if I dont know I dont know and anytime I try to get people to walk me through stuff they yell at me and get frustrated or tell me to figure it out myself so how was I supposed to know to get someone to physically walk me through this? I just do stuff on my own so I don't have to deal with anyone getting mad at me.
> 
> So, this whole time I should've picked out my own car and I didn't know until now. Lovely. But what's the big deal anyways if the car has mostly been fine? I've had it for over a year so if I've had it that long, I should be able to have it a lot longer.


Only reason I want to get a new car is cause my coworker told me I don't have to put a down payment on another one. And I could possibly pay less per month depending on what car I get...if they don't just pick one out for me which I'm just now learning. Oh, the joys of being slow.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My dad bought this laundry detergent that has some kind of disinfectant in it that stinks really bad. However, we have several bottles of detergent so I figured I could get around it by just avoiding the one that has the noxious disinfectant in it. But nope. He has mixed it in with all of them because no matter which bottle I use, my clothes always come out stinking like Lysol. Also, my skin constantly itches and burns. I don't know why he can't be satisfied with just washing the clothes. He's one of those people who will use rubbing alcohol just to get his hands "clean" after using the bathroom.

My parents both have this crazy germaphobia that just gets worse. My mother pours 91% rubbing alchohol on her bananas before she peels them. That can't be good. And they go through a ton of rubbing alcohol because my dad buys like four bottles of it every time he's at the store.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> My mother pours 91% rubbing alchohol on her bananas before she peels them.


Yet she's against vaccines.🤔


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve updated my pics of the place for insurance purposes


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Despite my irritation with the Feit Electric smart bulbs, I do find smart plugs to be rather handy and also found the Feit Electric ones to be rather inexpensive at $14 for 3 of them so I got a pack of I them. I named the first one "Ernie" and am testing it now.


 Ernie has ceased to function 😞


----------



## alwaysrunning

WillYouStopDave said:


> My dad bought this laundry detergent that has some kind of disinfectant in it that stinks really bad. However, we have several bottles of detergent so I figured I could get around it by just avoiding the one that has the noxious disinfectant in it. But nope. He has mixed it in with all of them because no matter which bottle I use, my clothes always come out stinking like Lysol. Also, my skin constantly itches and burns. I don't know why he can't be satisfied with just washing the clothes. He's one of those people who will use rubbing alcohol just to get his hands "clean" after using the bathroom.
> 
> My parents both have this crazy germaphobia that just gets worse. My mother pours 91% rubbing alchohol on her bananas before she peels them. That can't be good. And they go through a ton of rubbing alcohol because my dad buys like four bottles of it every time he's at the store.


Ouch! Maybe you could buy a bottle of detergent and hide it in your room so he cannot alter it with disinfectant 🙂


----------



## alwaysrunning

I had to go pick up a couple of courgettes at Tesco's as they had none yesterday. I had counted £1 worth in 2 pence pieces, 50ps worth in 1pence pieces and had loads of five 5ps. Had my hoodie up which helped cos to put all those coins, £1.53 in total, takes some time. If you feed them in too quickly the machine spits them back out. Think the lady wondered what I was up to. Glad I managed to make my coin pot much lighter.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m collating pics/vids for instagram posts as I’ve not posted anything in a spell


----------



## Blue Dino

I started noticing like Amazon delivery drivers, UPS drivers too now have music playing in their trucks. Although it's likely just their own bluetooth speakers the drivers brought with them.


----------



## Blue Dino

😞


----------



## Folded Edge

I finally defrosted my fridge freezer last night. I thought I'd use the last hours of the current electricity prices before the energy price rise kicked in at midnight to boil lots of kettles worth of water. I was regretting it once I got started. But glad it was done when I got up this morning. Now dreading the higher energy costs.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150269
> 
> 
> 😞


 Those gas prices are literally more than double of any of the stations near me.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I just sprayed deodorant all over my hair, thinking it was my dry shampoo. I only realised once I put the can down. One is pink and one is yellow, so I mustn’t have looked at it before or whilst using it. I think I’ll keep them further apart in my cupboard now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Memories of Silence said:


> I just sprayed deodorant all over my hair, thinking it was my dry shampoo. I only realised once I put the can down. One is pink and one is yellow, so I mustn’t have looked at it before or whilst using it. I think I’ll keep them further apart in my cupboard now.


 At least your hair will smell good.


----------



## Memories of Silence

WillYouStopDave said:


> At least your hair will smell good.


I used a lot, which is making me sneeze and will probably give me a headache, so I’ll be washing it out soon. 

Edit: I washed it twice with dishwashing liquid, and could still feel some left, but it feels okay now I’ve dried it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Memories of Silence said:


> I used a lot, which is making me sneeze and will probably give me a headache, so I’ll be washing it out soon.


 Yeah. I'm not a big fan of anything that comes in a can and comes out as an aerosol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I sprayed my floor with carpet freshener and just now noticed it says no vacuum freshener on it. 🤦‍♀️I could've sworn it didn't say that. I swear I looked at the directions and it said to vacuum after spraying. I just skim over stuff half the time or misread it. Lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got my new PO box key but it won't even turn in the PO box so the woman up there has to fix it tomorrow. So, the key I've been having that I lost then found, I have to throw that one out. Instead of having one new key, I'll have two new keys. I only bought one but now I need two new ones. Lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I tore into that pickle like it was my purpose in life.


----------



## Blue Dino

I called twice yesterday and called twice today, left 2 messages, and I still got no response or return calls from the doctor's office I was supposedly wait-listed for to be seen since April. I won't be surprised if they bumped me off or they never put me on the list to begin with. I might have to go there in person to inquire them if I still cannot reach them by phone. Their reception staff were very rude by phone in the past, so I hope they're nicer in person. At least they are pretty close by and they have pretty friendly and convenient opening hours. It would be convenient if they accept me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had to do the work of two people today. Too bad I can't get a bonus. 😒


----------



## Fever Dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I had to do the work of two people today. Too bad I can't get a bonus. 😒


The worst part about it is that your boss is probably going to expect the same from you from now on. You'll never see that bonus. Or a raise. All that you might get is a half hearted thank you.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I live next door to Jesus, and he was born on Christmas Day.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Today is shorts and T-shirt weather again.


----------



## alwaysrunning

WillYouStopDave said:


> I tore into that pickle like it was my purpose in life.


Cruelty to pickles 😆


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I noticed something just fall next to me out of nowhere at work today. No one was over there and it was like that for awhile. This randomly happens once in awhile. Lol I'm not sure what causes that. Maybe it was leaning against something then finally just lost balance or something minutes and minutes later.


----------



## alwaysrunning

I accidentally picked up organic broccoli, never ever went to cook with an organic one and there's loads of tiny bugs 🤢🤮.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A woman asked me for a dollar for food and I saw her go inside when I gave her my dollar. I'm wondering if she got money from someone else also cause a dollar won't pay for most food. A dollar is...just a dollar so I figured why not. I quit going to that one gas station where the woman asked me two different times for money. She acted a little persistent before so I didn't really want to give her any money. It's hard to trust. I just hate giving money to people not knowing if it's going towards food or not. A dollar I don't care about but I would care about 5 dollars for sure.


----------



## harrison

Facebook can be annoying but it's useful sometimes - especially for things like birthdays. It's a mate of mine's birthday today - he's 66. (and his Dad is 101 and still going strong) So he's basically just a spring chicken.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think there was a man in the stall next to me in the bathroom. 😳 That was weird.


----------



## Blue Dino

My monitor suddenly crapped out last night as it struggled to come back from a power saving mode. It got stuck in an endless blinking cycle. I was relieved to realize it was the monitor and not my computer. It took me more than 2 hours to hook up an old backup monitor I still had laying around thanks to how much clutter and junk and how cramped my desk set up is with my small room. I now have a hard time getting used to how small my old monitor is. I looked up the invoice to see how long the monitor lasted. I brought around the end of 2010 for $120. It lasted nearly 12 years. So not bad I guess.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Blue Dino 

In my experience, LCD monitors love abuse. I've used the crap out of both of the ones I own and the only problem I have had is the menu buttons often double press on one of them when I'm trying to adjust it.

I'd love to have a new monitor (TBH) but my desire for one isn't strong enough to pay what they're going for as long as I still have one that works. And if I had to, I'd use my TV.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

You don't just say no ma'am to someone when you as a customer simply ask for something you didnt get that you were supposed to get. I wasn't being rude. Lol She didn't give it to me at the time I asked but then I asked again like a couple minutes later and she gave it to me. The customer is not always right but saying no is one of the main things you don't do at least if they're not being rude. She did say no ma'am instead of just no but still.🤦‍♀️ I was being patient the whole time, though. But once she said no to me after I just asked for something, it slightly annoyed me in my head. 

It's possible she just wasn't thinking. I'll never know. Lol I can't say I've ever heard of this specific thing happening to where an employee says no to a customer when they aren't rude but I can't be the only one. 😂


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I had Keppra added to the regular Depakote dose I'd been taking for my epilepsy in 2016. Meaning that it requires 4 pills (total) every day to control my seizures. Just since that time, I have taken 8,616 pills just to allow myself to live without seizures. Prior to that, I had been taking at least two Depakote pills a day since I was 16. 27 years. 19,710 pills. Do the math. That's almost 30,000 pills total. No wonder I feel like I have toxic waste streaming through my veins.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> @Blue Dino
> 
> In my experience, LCD monitors love abuse. I've used the crap out of both of the ones I own and the only problem I have had is the menu buttons often double press on one of them when I'm trying to adjust it.
> 
> I'd love to have a new monitor (TBH) but my desire for one isn't strong enough to pay what they're going for as long as I still have one that works. And if I had to, I'd use my TV.


My tv is old, it's only 720p, so even my old monitor probably has a better resolution. I have always thought about buying a huge tv to just use as my monitor and tv. Too bad my room is too cluttered for that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> My tv is old, it's only 720p, so even my old monitor probably has a better resolution. I have always thought about buying a huge tv to just use as my monitor and tv. Too bad my room is too cluttered for that.


 Sometimes I wonder how big a TV would need to be in order for me to be able to lay on my bed and be able to use the internet from about ten feet away. I know way back in the day, my first internet was with WebTV. I'm not sure how I did that with a 27" TV from about 12 feet away. Not only that but the WebTV didn't even come with a keyboard. I think the basic unit was just a remote control. To add insult to injury, when I did get the keyboard, I couldn't even type without looking at the keys and pecking them slowly one by one. I'm not sure how I overcame that. I still can't type the right way but somehow my mind knows where the keys are. 

Needless to see when I finally got a real PC, it seemed like pure luxury.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm beyond livid. My boss wanted me to come in one day for my vacation next week for a whole ****ing day. I refused and asked if I could take it the week after. I'm not getting just 6 days off for a vacation. So, now my vacation got changed twice. 😡 I've never heard of anyone's vacation getting changed twice. I hate my life.


----------



## JH1983

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm beyond livid. My boss wanted me to come in one day for my vacation next week for a whole ****ing day. I refused and asked if I could take it the week after. I'm not getting just 6 days off for a vacation. So, now my vacation got changed twice. 😡 I've never heard of anyone's vacation getting changed twice. I hate my life.



They should definitely compensate you somehow. My company did that to one of my coworkers a few months ago. Similar situation they just wanted him to come in on the Friday of his vacation. He said he wanted double pay for the day and they gave it to him. They could at least do time and a half or give you your day back plus one to use in the future. You're doing them a favor after all. What if you already had hotel reservations booked?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I bought a new bong today


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

JH1983 said:


> They should definitely compensate you somehow. My company did that to one of my coworkers a few months ago. Similar situation they just wanted him to come in on the Friday of his vacation. He said he wanted double pay for the day and they gave it to him. They could at least do time and a half or give you your day back plus one to use in the future. You're doing them a favor after all. What if you already had hotel reservations booked?


Compensation sounds nice but I have a feeling they wouldn't compensate me. I didn't ask cause at the time I was mad it got delayed. Exactly. If I booked a reservation that would be unfair but it already is unfair. I did have plans to go to Walmart and stuff so my plans got delayed. Even though I'm not going out of town or anything. I'm having to do all this extra work at my job and to top it off, they do this to me.

I'm assuming my vacation will be delayed again cause I have a feeling they'll make me come in for one day. I wanted a full vacation without having to come in for one whole day. Then, it's not much of a vacation if I have to. At that point, if they keep telling me to I'll just tell them I'm not taking my vacation cause it's required to take one. But I doubt saying that would help me any. Or I can just tell them I booked a reservation even if im not but knowing how stuff goes with me they'll probably tell me to cancel the reservation. I feel like I get singled out too much. 

Everyone I know of at work over the past month or so took a vacation and none of theirs got delayed.


----------



## cybernaut

I finally managed to clean out my inbox on this thing—which had PMs way back from 2013. Yikes...

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## alwaysrunning

Weird thing yesterday; I had my hoodie tied around my waist, took my bicycle cover off my bike and put it in the outside cupboard. Moved my bike around. Then felt it a bit cold so I put my hoodie on and felt something at the top of my arm, had a t-shirt on underneath. I press through the hoodie and feel it to be squishy. Thinking what the... is that? 🤔 took my hoodie off and it was a slug 😮😱🤮 yuck haha. A slug touched me on the arm and there was slime on the inside of my arm sleeve 🤮


----------



## JH1983

Friday night at work I came across a donkey just chilling in the highway at about 3am. I called the local police and they said they'd send someone out. Must've gotten loose from a nearby farm or something. I didn't want someone to hit him or for him to get hit either. Didn't seem to have much fear of vehicles driving near him.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I ate too much sorbitol again.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol The preacher man is out again tonight. Must be talking about the end times again. 😂 Thats only the third time I've heard him ever.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I rarely had time to even take a sip of my drink at work today. Didn't get a 30 minute break but I'm just going to enjoy the nice paycheck I'll get.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I hate it when I get told something at work then when I ask about it again not long after, they talk down on me and tell me with attitude that they just told me. 😒


----------



## Blue Dino

The HOA banned street parking about a year ago, which I've always questioned if they could legally do so. Today they notified the neighborhood that the ban has now been lifted effectively immediately & suddenly, while all of the past citations will be refunded, with zero further explanation. I'm gonna guess someone(s) notified the city about it to questioned whether it was legal or not and the HOA got busted. Although if this was true, it's odd it took a year for this to happen. If this was the reason, then whoever impose the ban in the first place, I cannot fathom their lack of common sense of common workings of the world. Especially for the type of person who would run for a HOA board, who I think would have enough life experience and acquired enough common knowledge to know the legality of the ban in the first place. Or they would at least have a hired lawyer to advise them of this.

At least now, I no longer have to walk blocks (sometimes 10 blocks each way on bad parking days) to get to my car.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Blue Dino said:


> The HOA banned street parking about a year ago, which I've always questioned if they could legally do so. Today they notified the neighborhood that the ban has now been lifted effectively immediately & suddenly, while all of the past citations will be refunded, with zero further explanation. I'm gonna guess someone(s) notified the city about it to questioned whether it was legal or not and the HOA got busted. Although if this was true, it's odd it took a year for this to happen. If this was the reason, then whoever impose the ban in the first place, I cannot fathom their lack of common sense of common workings of the world. Especially for the type of person who would run for a HOA board, who I think would have enough life experience and acquired enough common knowledge to know the legality of the ban in the first place. Or they would at least have a hired lawyer to advise them of this.
> 
> At least now, I no longer have to walk blocks (sometimes 10 blocks each way on bad parking days) to get to my car.


Wow, I don't think very formal HOAs are that much of a thing at all in this country, maybe in a few _very_ super-rich areas? Could be wrong. Maybe Residents' Associations (as we would call them), are far more important in social housing, actually. Here, as long as a road isn't privately owned (there's at least one round here with big houses, that is, but I don't think it's that common, though there's also a local gated cluster of houses), it would absolutely only be up to the local authority (the council) whether street parking is allowed or not.

In this street, probably many others round here, there's an informal group of volunteers (they're not elected) who presumably keep an eye on various important issues, and organise the occasional street party in summer, they have no power at all. But that's a nice thing really, I don't know much about American-style HOAs, but do get the feeling that they're not necessarily very nice. Don't they have the power to force people to cut their front lawns or something? If so, that sounds rather authoritarian.


----------



## Blue Dino

Wondering if I should order in-store pickup from the local Target which is a 15mins drive for me, or just have it shipped to me in a few days.🤔




LydeaCharlotteGirl said:


> Wow, I don't think very formal HOAs are that much of a thing at all in this country, maybe in a few _very_ super-rich areas? Could be wrong. Maybe Residents' Associations (as we would call them), are far more important in social housing, actually. Here, as long as a road isn't privately owned (there's at least one round here with big houses, that is, but I don't think it's that common, though there's also a local gated cluster of houses), it would absolutely only be up to the local authority (the council) whether street parking is allowed or not.
> 
> In this street, probably many others round here, there's an informal group of volunteers (they're not elected) who presumably keep an eye on various important issues, and organise the occasional street party in summer, they have no power at all. But that's a nice thing really, I don't know much about American-style HOAs, but do get the feeling that they're not necessarily very nice. Don't they have the power to force people to cut their front lawns or something? If so, that sounds rather authoritarian.


The neighborhood where I live isn't even a HOA until a few years ago when a few bored retirees living there wanted to form one. It isn't even an enclosed development of houses, so it was weird the HOA was formed.

Yeah the HOAs in U.S are infamously absurd and authoritative. Most of them are retirees with nothing better to do, but do so for the sake of asserting power to try to still feel relevant. Usually the ones with elected board members. The ones without any elected members and are just a voluntary co-op of residents are generally much nicer. But anything that involves human collaboration and debate, generally would spurn politics and eventually drama. 

Most HOAs do enforce people to maintain their front yards and outer appearances of their house. Since we're in a drought here, we have water rationing laws in place now, but some HOAs will still enforce laws for people to upkeep their frontyards and cite homes for not doing so (such as not watering their front lawns and yards). But when you water your front yards, others will then report you to the city for violating water rationing laws. Same applies for people not keeping their cars parked outside cleaned and wash. Of course that again falls to violating water rationing laws to wash your car.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

I'm going to sleep


----------



## Folded Edge

I've started the application for my Passport, and as was discussed in another thread not all that long ago on here. I've hit the road block of needing to ask someone to confirm my identity/photograph, and I'm struggling to find someone in a recognised profession to do so.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Folded Edge said:


> I've started the application for my Passport, and as was discussed in another thread not all that long ago on here. I've hit the road block of needing to ask someone to confirm my identity/photograph, and I'm struggling to find someone in a recognised profession to do so.


This is difficult if you don't or haven't had the same doctor/ dentist etc for a long time.


----------



## Folded Edge

alwaysrunning said:


> This is difficult if you don't or haven't had the same doctor/ dentist etc for a long time.


It's changed days, sadly. You can't use a doctor or dentist any more. You have to know the person, personally. It actually states doctors can't do at the end bit unless they are close friends (probably because of how busy they are these days with the amount of extra work they have been landed with over the last few years)
I was going to ask my old doctor that I had for many years, since I moved surgeries less than a year ago,
but that's a bust.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Folded Edge said:


> It's changed days, sadly. You can't use a doctor or dentist any more. You have to know the person, personally. It actually states doctors can't do at the end bit unless they are close friends (probably because of how busy they are these days with the amount of extra work they have been landed with over the last few years)
> I was going to ask my old doctor that I had for many years, since I moved surgeries less than a year ago,
> but that's a bust.


It was tricky before to find someone but now it's even harder  When mine expires I will be in the same boat.


----------



## Folded Edge

alwaysrunning said:


> It was tricky before to find someone but now it's even harder  When mine expires I will be in the same boat.



I don't think if you are renewing a passport that you will need to get someone to confirm your identity again, well it's not automatic at least (I don't think).

It's say on the page. 


If required, get someone to confirm your identity
We’ll tell you if we need someone to confirm your identity. They can confirm your identity online without a printed photo.
I'm having to do it because it's my first UK passport. Fingers crossed you won't need to when it's time for you to renew.


----------



## Blue Dino

It looks like a freight truck broke down blocking the entire intersection, which is the only way out of the neighborhood. School is about to be out, so this should be fun.😬


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> It looks like a freight truck broke down blocking the entire intersection, which is the only way out of the neighborhood. School is about to be out, so this should be fun.😬


You gotta love modern city planning that designs only one inlet/exit out of a neighborhood.


----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> You gotta love modern city planning that designs only one inlet/exit out of a neighborhood.


----------



## Fever Dream

My sister had to put her oldest dog to sleep today. So that's kind of a downer.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Fever Dream said:


> My sister had to put her oldest dog to sleep today. So that's kind of a downer.


That is so sad 😢 What kind of dog and how old?


----------



## Fever Dream

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> That is so sad 😢 What kind of dog and how old?


It was a chocolate labrador, about 12 years or so. She was a really friendly dog.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Fever Dream said:


> It was a chocolate labrador, about 12 years or so. She was a really friendly dog.


May she rest in peace 🕊


----------



## alwaysrunning

Folded Edge said:


> I don't think if you are renewing a passport that you will need to get someone to confirm your identity again, well it's not automatic at least (I don't think).
> 
> It's say on the page.
> 
> 
> If required, get someone to confirm your identity
> We’ll tell you if we need someone to confirm your identity. They can confirm your identity online without a printed photo.
> I'm having to do it because it's my first UK passport. Fingers crossed you won't need to when it's time for you to renew.


That's interesting thanks! Is it your first ever, ever passport then? Are you getting one to go travelling somewhere? That's probably enough noseyness from me haha. No pressure to answer 🙂


----------



## Folded Edge

alwaysrunning said:


> That's interesting thanks! Is it your first ever, ever passport then? Are you getting one to go travelling somewhere? That's probably enough noseyness from me haha. No pressure to answer 🙂


The first of my own, sadly. I was on a group one when I was young for a couple of trips.
Only wanting it, in the hope that if I ever feel well enough to travel, I could.
Without one, there is no possibility of going anywhere abroad. I suppose it's probably a foolish act of defiance and/or foolishness. I may not get to travel, but at least I can say I had a passport.
Plus, you'll be needing government issued photographic ID to vote soon in UK elections, thanks to the Tory government.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Most cutlery hurts my finger, but I never hear about it hurting anyone else. I don’t think I hold it weirdly.


----------



## harrison

Bought a new mobile phone - the young man that was supposedly helping me had very poor communication/social skills and I left the store slightly pissed off.


----------



## Blue Dino

She is suppose to be taking it easy for the next few months to recover from doctor's orders. But apparently she's back to doing her daily 1-2 hour swim sessions. If she's already that active, I won't be surprised if she's also trying to campaign. 

On another note, I am surprised she is still on the election ballot. After that fiasco she had over late spring when she publicly made some insane remarks where she went kind of went viral for and was locally "cancelled". Although I think a large chunk of the town is pretty right-wing.


----------



## harrison

Folded Edge said:


> It's changed days, sadly. You can't use a doctor or dentist any more. You have to know the person, personally. It actually states doctors can't do at the end bit unless they are close friends (probably because of how busy they are these days with the amount of extra work they have been landed with over the last few years)
> I was going to ask my old doctor that I had for many years, since I moved surgeries less than a year ago,
> but that's a bust.


Would be interested to know how you get on with this mate - I want to apply for a new UK passport too as my old one ran out a long time ago. I noticed that business about the photos too - it's a pain.

I think from memory they even insist on a photocopy of the friend's passport page - which seems a bit much to me.


----------



## Folded Edge

harrison said:


> Would be interested to know how you get on with this mate - I want to apply for a new UK passport too as my old one ran out a long time ago. I noticed that business about the photos too - it's a pain.
> 
> I think from memory they even insist on a photocopy of the friend's passport page - which seems a bit much to me.


The actual photograph bit has been modernised, I think, thanks largely to the pandemic. It's all done digitally.
You can of course upload a photograph you've taken yourself, but there is a strong possibility it won't be accepted, with it not meeting the strict requirements.

In the UK, you can go to a photography business, they'll take your pic and give you a digital code, or a connected photo booth that also generates a code that you then use on the Passport online application and the photo appears online with the Passport office. 

If you are required to get someone to confirm your identity, then you just give their name and email address, and they send them a link to your online pic to confirm (I think they ask a couple of questions too, what I'm not sure)
So that has certainly been made easier. 

I'm not sure where you are based Harrison, so I'm not sure about the digital pic, but I would think if you went to a professional photographer, they may be able to sort the digital code required. 

I think with it being online, even if your passport has expired, the fact you have had one would make the process simpler than a first time one. 
I'm still waiting to hear if I'll need to go through the interview process due to it being my first passport.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Folded Edge said:


> The first of my own, sadly. I was on a group one when I was young for a couple of trips.
> Only wanting it, in the hope that if I ever feel well enough to travel, I could.
> Without one, there is no possibility of going anywhere abroad. I suppose it's probably a foolish act of defiance and/or foolishness. I may not get to travel, but at least I can say I had a passport.
> Plus, you'll be needing government issued photographic ID to vote soon in UK elections, thanks to the Tory government.


Ooh, where did you go when you were younger? I hope that your health improves. I'm so relieved Borris did not make a return. I couldn't believe what I was hearing when people were saying they wanted him to come back.


----------



## harrison

Folded Edge said:


> The actual photograph bit has been modernised, I think, thanks largely to the pandemic. It's all done digitally.
> You can of course upload a photograph you've taken yourself, but there is a strong possibility it won't be accepted, with it not meeting the strict requirements.
> 
> In the UK, you can go to a photography business, they'll take your pic and give you a digital code, or a connected photo booth that also generates a code that you then use on the Passport online application and the photo appears online with the Passport office.
> 
> If you are required to get someone to confirm your identity, then you just give their name and email address, and they send them a link to your online pic to confirm (I think they ask a couple of questions too, what I'm not sure)
> So that has certainly been made easier.
> 
> I'm not sure where you are based Harrison, so I'm not sure about the digital pic, but I would think if you went to a professional photographer, they may be able to sort the digital code required.
> 
> I think with it being online, even if your passport has expired, the fact you have had one would make the process simpler than a first time one.
> I'm still waiting to hear if I'll need to go through the interview process due to it being my first passport.


Thanks for all the info mate - hope you can sort out your passport soon and go on a trip or something.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Not ready to go back to work Monday. But at least this vacation felt slightly longer. Feels like I should be going back to work tomorrow.


----------



## either/or

BREAKING NEWS: I just drank a small cup of green tea. Sources indicate I'm about to toss the teabag in the trash.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just can't take it anymore. I ordered an answering machine for our landline. Our phone just rings off the damn hook most days. I tell my parents not to answer if there's no caller ID info but they're afraid they'll miss important calls. It's not a quality answering machine but it'll do.


----------



## Blue Dino

While walking my dog today,

I ran into the mom of my best friend from high school. I had my mask, sunglasses and cap on. She stared at me for a bit, but there was no way she would've recognized me in my get up. And I never really knew her well. She was never really a talkative person from what I remember. So even if she recognized me, it's doubtful she will engage me in a conversation aside from a hesitant nod, even if I greeted her.

About 30mins later in the walk, I saw two golden retrievers being baptized at a little parklet and I guess their owners happily taking photos of the procession. While one of the dogs were desperately trying to drink the baptism water bottle.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> About 30mins later in the walk, I saw two golden retrievers being baptized at a little parklet and I guess their owners happily taking photos of the procession. While one of the dogs were desperately trying to drink the baptism water bottle.


----------



## Folded Edge

I made it along to a concert last night. It was standing only and lasted well over 2 hours. Between my health stuff and now lack of fitness, I nearly didn't make it till the end. It was, very good, with some very talented musicians, but I'm now really paying the price. Only my second gig sober on my own.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My boss ignored me when I asked for double pay for having to come in to work on the last day of my vacation. What a disgusting person. I hope he never picks me up from work if I end up having to walk home again. I'll give him a straight no next time. I don't like being in his presence or looking at him.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just can't take it anymore. I ordered an answering machine for our landline. Our phone just rings off the damn hook most days. I tell my parents not to answer if there's no caller ID info but they're afraid they'll miss important calls. It's not a quality answering machine but it'll do.


 It is here and installed.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> It is here and installed.


Dad approaches it with alcohol wipes in hand.


----------



## Blue Dino

My amazon and target orders kept getting delayed, rerouted and then delayed. The amazon order, it shipped from the midwest, to the east coast, and back the midwest, and now it's been sitting there for more than a week. I should've just picked my order up from the local target when I brought it since my local target carries it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Dad approaches it with alcohol wipes in hand.


It's already intercepted two spam calls. They both hung up without a word. It's nice to just know you're not missing important calls. Though realistically, most of the time, really important info comes through the mail.

Second spammer called back a few minutes later and still hung up. Looked up the number. Publishers Clearing House scammer.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I cut the same cut on my knuckle like four times today. I'm surprised it doesn't really hurt much.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I cut the same cut on my knuckle like four times today. I'm surprised it doesn't really hurt much.


 Reminds me. Years ago, there was a sharp metal edge on something at work and I somehow scraped the knuckle of my thumb against it and it basically "peeled" the skin on my knuckle back like a half an inch. Took a long time to heel.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Reminds me. Years ago, there was a sharp metal edge on something at work and I somehow scraped the knuckle of my thumb against it and it basically "peeled" the skin on my knuckle back like a half an inch. Took a long time to heel.


That makes me cringe pretty hard. 😬 I'm glad mine wasn't deep at all. Just a minor cut but I cut it quite a few times.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> That makes me cringe pretty hard. 😬 I'm glad mine wasn't deep at all. Just a minor cut but I cut it quite a few times.


 I can still see the scar and that happened in like 2003. It's pretty faint but still there. Usually, my skin doesn't retain scars very much.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I can still see the scar and that happened in like 2003. It's pretty faint but still there. Usually, my skin doesn't retain scars very much.


I have a scar on my hand on the palm under the thumb area that's like a raised circle. Lol I can feel it when I touch it. It happened whenever I threw my mechanical pencil down cause I was getting frustrated with my Algebra homework in college. I guess that night just got to me so bad that I couldnt take it. Ended up barely passing that class. And I have a scar to show for the mental pain I went through with that class. 🤣 Some people just aren't good at math no matter how hard they try. This was way back in like October 2011. I think the scar will be there for life. It's kind of nice having at least one scar even though it was from a bad day.

Mine's a pretty faint scar, too. You can see it better in bright light.

I meant to also add that the pencil part somehow went into my hand. A small piece of skin lifted up. It wasn't super painful but painful enough.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My new pairs of glasses will arrive by Monday at the latest, hopefully Friday, & my new bong has arrived & is currently on the step waiting for me to get home from work


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was too nervous to call out of work today so I'm going to the doctor tomorrow instead. I'm literally doing the work of three people and they need me at work. I would get scolded so bad if I called out. The main thing is I feel fine. But I'm upset.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

One side benefit of going to the store I go to is that although pretty much anything they have there that could be considered a non-necessity type of purchase is usually of this world expensive, if you wait long enough, you will almost always find it at a steep discount in the discount aisle. 

Got a stainless tumbler and a stainless insulated water bottle for $1.50 each yesterday. I had my eye on similar items for a long time but I'm not paying $20 for a water bottle even if it is nice.

On the crappy side, they used to regularly have ink cartridges for my printer in the discount area pretty regularly for really cheap. Haven't seen that for a long time. I really hate to pay almost $30 for something that will hardly be used and will likely just dry out (Making it so that I will probably still have to go buy another one at full price the next time I need one).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My day was made whenever one of my coworkers paid for my lunch I ordered across the street at a restaurant. Got a mushroom and onion hamburger with melted swiss cheese on it with really delicious cajun fries and a lemonade. Probably another bribe or she was being nice. I was super hungry and thirsty after doing all that work today. That's some good, quality food to get for free. I ordered from there before and wasn't crazy about what I got so I never went again. 

Now, I'll be hooked on that burger. I'm not a big mushroom fan but they're not bad. Good on burgers. The food was well deserved I think. That can be compensation for having to come in on my last vacation day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's already intercepted two spam calls. They both hung up without a word. It's nice to just know you're not missing important calls. Though realistically, most of the time, really important info comes through the mail.
> 
> Second spammer called back a few minutes later and still hung up. Looked up the number. Publishers Clearing House scammer.


Interesting. We've had a few callers who called and hung up as soon as they heard the robot voice of the machine. Now that that's happened, we're getting fewer calls. I still kind of worry that legitimate callers will hang up because they either don't want to bother with leaving a message or because they will only talk to the person they called to talk to. But still. If they're going to do that, they can contact us by mail.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Two people wanting to tell me off today! The first one I was just coming up from the beach with carrier bags full. A guy walking along with a lady asked " what have you got there... If you don't mind me asking?" The tone was a bit off and a bit like he suspected me of being up to no good. I replied "rubbish from the beach!" He this said "oh. Oh well done". I felt a bit bad for him incase he felt bad lol. 

The second is a guy who is standing by the cycle lane with Hi vis stuff for cyclists. It's only just starting to get dark and I am not riding on the actual road. I just thought I agree with what you are saying; but since it is not dark, dark and I'm not going to ride on the road it's not that bad. I just got a bit caught out with it getting darker earlier.


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> Interesting. We've had a few callers who called and hung up as soon as they heard the robot voice of the machine. Now that that's happened, we're getting fewer calls. I still kind of worry that legitimate callers will hang up because they either don't want to bother with leaving a message or because they will only talk to the person they called to talk to. But still. If they're going to do that, they can contact us by mail.



I'm honestly not sure legitimate callers exist from numbers you don't recognize. I actually won't set my voice-mail up on my cellphone because I don't want anyone to have the ability to leave me messages. If it's a real non scammer person that calls me I figure they can send a text explaining their reasons for calling me after I don't answer. And then I can decide if I'll call them back. Or like you said send me an actual letter.


----------



## Blue Dino

I cut someone in line in the gas station today. I felt horrible still. 

And for once, I got gas when prices are going down. Usually they will spike whenever my tank is low.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I applied to CVS yesterday then had to apply again. I must've hit the back button too far. I noticed a typo and hit tje back button and it took off most of my info. It took like 30 minutes to do. 🤕 I'll apply again tomorrow. Just wanted to have a break today.


----------



## Fever Dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I applied to CVS yesterday then had to apply again. I must've hit the back button too far. I noticed a typo and hit tje back button and it took off most of my info. It took like 30 minutes to do. 🤕 I'll apply again tomorrow. Just wanted to have a break today.


Good luck. Hopefully it will be a step up from your current job.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fever Dream said:


> Good luck. Hopefully it will be a step up from your current job.


Thank you. 

I don't do well with cash registers unfortunately. I was told I was the worst one at my job by my boss cause that was the very first thing I did. I did worse than I thought. Probably cause of my trauma I've had for years and years. And my boss telling me I was the worst one made my confidence worse for awhile. So, I'm not sure if I'm taking a huge risk or not. Cash registers are like the worst thing for me. Maybe I'll do fine. I just have to make sure I can cause I have my own place now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I don't do well with cash registers unfortunately. I was told I was the worst one at my job by my boss cause that was the very first thing I did. I did worse than I thought. Probably cause of my trauma I've had for years and years. And my boss telling me I was the worst one made my confidence worse for awhile. So, I'm not sure if I'm taking a huge risk or not. Cash registers are like the worst thing for me. Maybe I'll do fine. I just have to make sure I can cause I have my own place now.


 I was kind of the opposite when I was working fast food. I was pretty good at taking orders but I sucked on front counter because the people in the grill section were so slow that I'd take 10 orders before they had the first one ready. Which I would then have to try and fill all those orders by myself with 30 more people waiting in line and me being so forgetful that I couldn't remember who ordered what. I spent many a day doing that for hours on end with people just glaring at me like they were gonna go off on me.


----------



## Folded Edge

alwaysrunning said:


> Ooh, where did you go when you were younger? I hope that your health improves. I'm so relieved Borris did not make a return. I couldn't believe what I was hearing when people were saying they wanted him to come back.


I went to Belgium and Holland.

Thank goodness we didn't get the return of Boris Johnson, however very worryingly, we did get Suella Braverman back in the cabinet, she really is a terrifying xenophobe and I think much worse.


----------



## Folded Edge

harrison said:


> Thanks for all the info mate - hope you can sort out your passport soon and go on a trip or something.


Trust my luck, I found today that I'm required to have an interview before I can get a passport. Which means there is some doubt I am, who I say I am. 🙄😂
The earliest appointment I could get was the at the end of this month, so who the hell knows when or even if I'll get a passport. I'm not sure what the policy is around refunds for failed applications.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> I'm honestly not sure legitimate callers exist from numbers you don't recognize. I actually won't set my voice-mail up on my cellphone because I don't want anyone to have the ability to leave me messages. If it's a real non scammer person that calls me I figure they can send a text explaining their reasons for calling me after I don't answer. And then I can decide if I'll call them back. Or like you said send me an actual letter.


The problem is it's a landline and my parents don't listen when I tell them that if they don't recognize the number and there's no name on the caller ID, just don't answer. They're the type of people where you can warn them a thousand times about something and they'll still fall victim to it every time. I'm just tired of protecting them from themselves (scrambling to check numbers before they answer every single time) and I'm just trying to do the simplest and cheapest thing possible to make it stop. My mother will resist anything that costs money.


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> The problem is it's a landline and my parents don't listen when I tell them that if they don't recognize the number and there's no name on the caller ID, just don't answer. They're the type of people where you can warn them a thousand times about something and they'll still fall victim to it every time. I'm just tired of protecting them from themselves (scrambling to check numbers before they answer every single time) and I'm just trying to do the simplest and cheapest thing possible to make it stop. My mother will resist anything that costs money.



Yeah, pretty typical old people behavior. I don't know what the solution is either. I wish there was an option to block all but an approved list of numbers.


----------



## Blue Dino

Blue Dino said:


> The HOA banned street parking about a year ago, which I've always questioned if they could legally do so. Today they notified the neighborhood that the ban has now been lifted effectively immediately & suddenly, while all of the past citations will be refunded, with zero further explanation. I'm gonna guess someone(s) notified the city about it to questioned whether it was legal or not and the HOA got busted. Although if this was true, it's odd it took a year for this to happen. If this was the reason, then whoever impose the ban in the first place, I cannot fathom their lack of common sense of common workings of the world. Especially for the type of person who would run for a HOA board, who I think would have enough life experience and acquired enough common knowledge to know the legality of the ban in the first place. Or they would at least have a hired lawyer to advise them of this.
> 
> At least now, I no longer have to walk blocks (sometimes 10 blocks each way on bad parking days) to get to my car.


The ban is now back in effect starting tomorrow.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

😑


----------



## JH1983

I bought my first ever lottery ticket earlier. Lotto here is 1.9 billion currently.


----------



## rabidfoxes

I'm on the market for a bundt tin. This year I'm not making Christmas pudding (I'm the only one who eats it and I don't even love it that much), this year I want a small version of this:


----------



## Memories of Silence

After having it for over two years, I just found out that my clock has glow in the dark lines on its hands.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Electricity went out in my room only but no other part of the house. The switch to my room somehow got switched off so now it's back on after switching it on. At least it's working.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Electricity went out in my room only but no other part of the house. The switch to my room somehow got switched off so now it's back on after switching it on. At least it's working.


 Sounds like he circuit breaker tripped.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Memories of Silence said:


> After having it for over two years, I just found out that my clock has glow in the dark lines on its hands.


 I have noticed fewer and fewer analog clocks have them but they used to be such a thing that just about every watch and clock had them. And they usually only barely lit up. And the effect seemed to "wear out" quickly shortly after purchase.


----------



## harrison

Folded Edge said:


> Trust my luck, I found today that I'm required to have an interview before I can get a passport. Which means there is some doubt I am, who I say I am. 🙄😂
> The earliest appointment I could get was the at the end of this month, so who the hell knows when or even if I'll get a passport. I'm not sure what the policy is around refunds for failed applications.


Maybe if they're doing an interview they can do away with all this nonsense about getting someone from that list of occupations to verify the photos too - it should be pretty obvious to them if you're sitting right there in front of them. But who knows - maybe they still have to do everything by the book. 

I was thinking I'll bring all my father's papers with me next time I come over there - pretty sure they insist on going through the whole process again if your passport has completely expired - which mine did years ago.


----------



## Folded Edge

harrison said:


> Maybe if they're doing an interview they can do away with all this nonsense about getting someone from that list of occupations to verify the photos too - it should be pretty obvious to them if you're sitting right there in front of them. But who knows - maybe they still have to do everything by the book.
> 
> I was thinking I'll bring all my father's papers with me next time I come over there - pretty sure they insist on going through the whole process again if your passport has completely expired - which mine did years ago.



Haha, the interview is required even after I've already had my photograph verified. Thankfully I was able to ask a family friend to do it for me, I'd forgotten what work they used to do before they retired.
It seems crazy to require the interview on top of that, it must mean there is some doubt about my identity.

Yeah, defo bring everything you can, papers etc. Better to have it and not need it, than the reverse.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

_sigh_ I think the water heater caused the bathroom pipe to bust so I can't take a shower there. I like to avoid going down to that other trailer as much as possible. One of my reasons for wanting to get away was cause I hated going through their room to take a shower. Now, I have to do it again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Went to Costco yesterday. Was gonna get a chicken but when I went to get it, they were out. All the ovens were full but one of them said there was 5 minutes left on it. So I figured I'd wait. As I waited, more and more people began to accumulate waiting on the chickens. When the alarm finally went off, the man came and looked at them and told us the chickens were still not looking done so they'd need 15 more minutes. My back was already in agony so I was not gonne stand there 15 more minutes.

So we went back today and the same thing happened. Not a chicken in sight. Man said it would be ten more minutes. I was determined not to live without my chickens this time so I moseyed around and looked at mops and cleaning supplies for no reason to pass the time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kind of a funny moment from yesterday. Lady calls me to schedule a doctor's appointment. I pick up and there's this horrible screeching sound in the background. So we just have our conversation like it isn't there. Finally, I say "Do you hear a bad screeching sound?" She says "Huh?" So I repeat and she says "Yes, I do". For some reason, I asked "Is that on my end or yours?" (like how the hell should she know?) and she pauses for a minute and says "Yours"


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So now I can't wash my clothes at the other trailer cause their washer is messed up. They just had to get a new dryer like over a month ago, now this. And I thought they just got a new washer not even 4 months ago. I know they got a new dryer over a month ago. They can't blame me for this. I don't want to hear **** from them. 

Guess I have to take wet clothes home from the laundromat to put in their dryer cause the dryer sucks at the laundromat and I'm not driving further to another one just to get my clothes washed and dry. I'll be exhausted doing that all night. Super inconvenient.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I guess Tracfone has finally fixed their website. For the longest time, I could not log into my account on their site so I could not do anything with my account unless I did it through the app on my phone. Whenever I tried to login, it would just tell me my information was invalid. Which I knew it wasn't because it was the same information I was logging in with in the Tracfone app on the phone. 

They had been saying if you called them they would fix your login but I was worried if something went wrong (which all bets are off with a company that can't even make the login section of their own website work right) I might lose my number. Or worse, kill the functionality of my account altogether. 

So I have been trying to log into the account every now and then for months and it wasn't working but finally, it worked today. I'm gonna be really annoyed if it doesn't work next time I try it.


----------



## Blue Dino

I was waiting in line to order my food for dinner. When a couple walked in after me and the man asked me "you in line?" and I shook my head and wave my receipt at them to show them I was waiting for my order. I thought the man looked familiar. I kept thinking to myself where I've know him or seen him and just convinced myself he must've been some local business owner of a business I frequent often.

For the next few hours, I kept thinking about it and suddenly it hit me, he was Tre Cool from Green Day.

That was a cool sighting I guess... 😂


----------



## Blue Dino

I bought a pair of $6.25 sneakers from Kohl's.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had a weird encounter with a customer today. He asked where a grocery item was and when I told him, he just looked at me for at least 5 to 10 seconds, didn't say anything and just walked off...


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I had a weird encounter with a customer today. He asked where a grocery item was and when I told him, he just looked at me for at least 5 to 10 seconds, didn't say anything and just walked off...


He may have excepted you to take him to it. I used to work in a big supermarket and some customers seemed to expect that. I'd have to stop what ever I was doing and walk all the way across the store with them. And of course half the time I'd bump into a supervisor or manger on the way back to what I was doing, and they would give me a bollocking for not doing what I had stopped doing, to help a customer. There was no winning. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> He may have excepted you to take him to it. I used to work in a big supermarket and some customers seemed to expect that. I'd have to stop what ever I was doing and walk all the way across the store with them. And of course half the time I'd bump into a supervisor or manger on the way back to what I was doing, and they give me a bollocking for not doing what I had stopped doing, to help a customer. There was no winning. 🤷‍♂️


It was weird to just stare at me because of it. Never had anyone just stand there looking at me for that long. 

I refuse to go all out for customers anymore. I'm doing the work of 3 people now with no raise or anything. It's super lame.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm at the laundromat but it closes at 8 on Sundays. Either way, I'll have to take damp clothes home since the dryer isn't good at all here. I didn't bring my jacket with me and don't want to leave my clothes here. It's a little chilly but tolerable at least. And there's water on some spots on the floor for some reason. I took a drink with me but didn't want to set it on the floor.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm at the laundromat but it closes at 8 on Sundays. Either way, I'll have to take damp clothes home since the dryer isn't good at all here. I didn't bring my jacket with me and don't want to leave my clothes here. It's a little chilly but tolerable at least. And there's water on some spots on the floor for some reason. I took a drink with me but didn't want to set it on the floor.


Well, nevermind. The owner of the laundromat told me the fifth one works really good. That was very straightforward and helpful. And my clothes weren't dripping wet. I couldn't remember if they were wet or damp the last time but i thought they were pretty wet. It probably depends on how much clothes I have.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I keep thinking we are already in the new year and it is about February now. I don't know why.


----------



## Fever Dream

Memories of Silence said:


> I keep thinking we are already in the new year and it is about February now. I don't know why.


If only. I wish that was true.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Folded Edge said:


> He may have excepted you to take him to it. I used to work in a big supermarket and some customers seemed to expect that. I'd have to stop what ever I was doing and walk all the way across the store with them. And of course half the time I'd bump into a supervisor or manger on the way back to what I was doing, and they would give me a bollocking for not doing what I had stopped doing, to help a customer. There was no winning. 🤷‍♂️


yeah, I thought the ideal practice was to show the customer where the item was haha Can't believe the supervisor or manager wasn't happy lol. I swear when I worked at Waitrose that's what they wanted me to do; show the customer where the item they were looking for was. Once a shop worker ran to where it was and when you've a dodgy trolley it's hard to keep up 😂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got a mini Marshmallow man collectible from the Ghostbusters movie that came with this low sugar fruit punch drink I bought. Lol Hilarious. Even funnier is the last dream I remember having had the Marshmallow man in it.

I guess I'll just let the Marshmallow man chill on my nightstand. 🤣 I'm definitely a kid at heart in ways.


----------



## Blue Dino

My credit card bill this month might be big.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Im crying at the laundromat.. its not getting my clothes washed. I don't know what to do. I'm so ****ing stressed


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My company screwed up and gave me over 3000 dollars for my paycheck. Too bad I can't keep it. That's what I really deserve for the **** I've been through.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't know how dull and unexciting this is but I'll post it here anyway.

So we got a new (larger) UPS for the router and I put the new one in here in my room to at least keep my light and phone on in a power outage.

So the old UPS is one of these guys (It's not the same model but it's pretty close in appearance)










And of course, those are apparently meant to be put on the floor under a desk or something. So I didn't put much thought into it and kind of pushed it into a corner near my bed. A few hours after I put it there, I was moving something and knocked over a cup of water I usually keep sitting by my bed (Never spilled it before so this was just my luck). At first it didn't even occur to me but I quickly realized it had landed very close to where the UPS was. 

So of course, I kinda freaked and grabbed a flashlight and saw that there were definitely pools of water on top of the UPS right where the outlets are. 

I didn't really know what to do as this was not something I'd ever really thought about. Of course the thing about these units is that they're designed to keep making AC power even when they're unplugged so they can still shock you or burst into flame or whatever. 

I finally managed to press the power off button with something non-conductive and unplugged it and turned it upside down.

Eventually took it apart and put a fan on all the electricals to make sure they got dry. Believe it or not, it still works. That was scary as hell though. Needless to say, it's no longer on the floor.


----------



## Folded Edge

I got my Flu *AND *Covid booster jab this morning 🥳


----------



## either/or

My upstairs neighbor is driving me crazy. She runs the bathroom ceiling fan for hours at a time and it makes this terrible racket down in my apartment. I think the thing is loose in it's housing or something and it bangs all around and sounds like a helicopter is landing on my ceiling. And the other day she ran it all night long. Who does that? Why would you run a bathroom ceiling fan all night? She finds more ways to annoy me.


----------



## That Random Guy

I ironed some shirts today.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

PurplePeopleEater said:


> My company screwed up and gave me over 3000 dollars for my paycheck. Too bad I can't keep it. That's what I really deserve for the **** I've been through.


Well, maybe the money is mine after all. My boss said he'll look into it but said he thinks it's mine. I've never gotten a manager bonus before so it's shocking to me I get one all of a sudden. I guess if my boss says he'll look into it, then it is mine. How about that? Get written up at work then the day after I get a bonus? Makes no sense. 

When he says he'll look into it, I hope that doesn't mean he'll intentionally take all the money away from me but that wouldn't make sense. Then again, what does make sense in this world? It'll make it easier for me to get another job if i find somethong for 10 an hour. But I still don't want anything less than what I'm making now. That's baby money right there.


----------



## Folded Edge

Now feeling a bit crap, I think it's the Flu shot, rather than the Covid booster.


----------



## either/or

My super annoying upstairs neighbor was up early this morning like 7 AM. That's usually when I get up. She never gets up early on Sundays. Usually she doesn't get up until 11 or 12 or later. I was totally pissed. Sunday mornings are mine dammit. Its nice to have the building be completely quiet for 4 or 5 hours in the morning. It feels like I'm the only one living here when it's quiet like that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have a small ulcer in my mouth and bit it earlier but at least it doesn't hurt. It slightly hurt when I bit it. I'm getting orajel tomorrow.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

either/or said:


> My super annoying upstairs neighbor was up early this morning like 7 AM. That's usually when I get up. She never gets up early on Sundays. Usually she doesn't get up until 11 or 12 or later. I was totally pissed. Sunday mornings are mine dammit. Its nice to have the building be completely quiet for 4 or 5 hours in the morning. It feels like I'm the only one living here when it's quiet like that.


Normally, it wouldn't bother me if neighbors are awake/home but my upstairs neighbors are obnoxious turds who stomp around on bare hardwood floors wearing their shoes. I don't live on a schedule really so they're often stomping around directly over my bed while I'm trying to sleep.

And of course that's just the adults. They also have two kids up there who scream like animals and run back and forth constantly.


----------



## either/or

WillYouStopDave said:


> Normally, it wouldn't bother me if neighbors are awake/home but my upstairs neighbors are obnoxious turds who stomp around on bare hardwood floors wearing their shoes. I don't live on a schedule really so they're often stomping around directly over my bed while I'm trying to sleep.
> 
> And of course that's just the adults. They also have two kids up there who scream like animals and run back and forth constantly.


Yep that's my neighbor, an obnoxious turd. Nosey too. She also stomps around in the bedroom late at night when I'm trying to sleep. I've asked her not to a bunch of times but she keeps doing it. At least I only have the one neighbor. I can't imagine kids running around. Yikes. I feel for you on that one.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't know what the hell is going on with the water heater. I spent 65 dollars on it to get something fixed but still only warm water and not hot. When it's really cold outside, warm water feels like cold water. I know nothing about water heaters.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I don't know what the hell is going on with the water heater. I spent 65 dollars on it to get something fixed but still only warm water and not hot. When it's really cold outside, warm water feels like cold water. I know nothing about water heaters.


 You will be lucky if you don't have to replace the whole thing. I was surprised to learn water heaters really don't last very long.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Managed to snag some Jlab buds for less than $15. They're already reasonably priced at $20 but at this price, they're a steal. I'm not really the biggest fan of earbuds due to the fact they make my ear holes hurt after a while but that's kind of a necessary evil when you have noisy neighbors and you can't tolerate excessive noise. I have another set of Jlab buds but their battery life is so short they're a pain to deal with.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I've heard of paper cuts before, but never really believed it somehow. Surely paper edges can't be that sharp? Turns out they can. The other day, I accidentally sliced my finger along the edge of a page of a glossy and fairly new book I have. It drew a little blood.


----------



## Paul

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm not really the biggest fan of earbuds due to the fact they make my ear holes hurt after a while but that's kind of a necessary evil when you have noisy neighbors and you can't tolerate excessive noise.


Don't over-ear headphones work better for noise because they isolate your ears properly? I only use my earbuds outdoors, headphones indoors (although when it comes to blocking out neighbor sounds my white noise machines are much more effective and less unpleasant to keep on for hours).


----------



## zonebox

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I don't know what the hell is going on with the water heater. I spent 65 dollars on it to get something fixed but still only warm water and not hot. When it's really cold outside, warm water feels like cold water. I know nothing about water heaters.


They all have a thermostat on them, the technician may have lowered the temperature on it for some reason or another. One could hope for such a thing, as it is an easy fix, much beyond that and it gets to be a process of elimination to find what is wrong with it.






If you do try to adjust it, and it is an electric water heater make sure you turn it off from your electric box via the switch.


----------



## Blue Dino

LydeaCharlotteGirl said:


> I've heard of paper cuts before, but never really believed it somehow. Surely paper edges can't be that sharp? Turns out they can. The other day, I accidentally sliced my finger along the edge of a page of a glossy and fairly new book I have. It drew a little blood.


I'm amazed and envied you never had one before this. 😱


----------



## Blue Dino

The discount airpods I purchased that I don't need just arrived. I had a pair a few years ago that I lost within a few months of use. I hope I don't regret the purchase. I figured I could use a pair of earbuds that are at least decent for calls. The pairs of earbuds I have currently are good for music, but seem to be below average for calls.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> You will be lucky if you don't have to replace the whole thing. I was surprised to learn water heaters really don't last very long.


I thought it was important to let the man know about how they don't last very long and he said they should and he said he'd fix it today but I guess he couldn't get to it so I guess he's doing it tomorrow or the day after. So, maybe it's this certain water heater that lasts a long time but I'm not sure. 

That's insane they don't last long. If it's like every 2 or 3 months, that's pretty frequent.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I didn’t know I had just gotten a few fresh cuts on my little finger until I started to use my nail polish remover, and it is the type where you dip your finger into the bottle. There is still a bit left of it to do, which won’t be fun.


----------



## zonebox

Some weird flu/cold thing has been in my area for the past few weeks and it finally visited our household this week. It is not covid, I'm not sure if it would qualify as a cold or not but the symptoms are similar. Regardless, yesterday around this time I had a 102F fever, a leaky nose, an itchy throat, and a headache. Today I have felt a bit out of sorts, but no fever. Whatever it was, for me, it has been short-lived, for others it results in a cough that lasts for weeks. Now I am relaxing to some music while racing around in a video game and sipping away at a bit of rum, unfortunately, Thanksgiving with my parents has been canceled because I don't want to risk spreading it to them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Paul said:


> Don't over-ear headphones work better for noise because they isolate your ears properly? I only use my earbuds outdoors, headphones indoors (although when it comes to blocking out neighbor sounds my white noise machines are much more effective and less unpleasant to keep on for hours).


 No. The level of noise my upstairs neighbors make is way beyond what could be masked by white noise. Think of it as living inside a drum during a rock concert. OK. Maybe not quite that bad but close. The stomping around and the crashing and banging is bad enough that I can sometimes feel the vibrations in my body even when I have earplugs in.

Anyway, yeah. The Jlab buds I use are the ones with the silicone tips that basically work like earplugs with built in headphones. They're pretty effective. I don't have a set of actual over-ear headphones that can block out the sound of the neighbors. To give you an idea, I have a set of these and I can still hear them plain as day through them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Covid policy in China affecting iPhone production means I possibly won’t get the iPhone 14 Pro Max I order until January…not a big deal as long as this phone’s battery holds out while I wait


----------



## Folded Edge

I passed my Passport video call interview. I can confirm I am, who I say I am, and that my Passport has been printed.

It's only taken 45 years 😏


----------



## Blue Dino

The cheap microwave suddenly decide to crap out this morning. I quickly bought a new cheap one with the black friday sales and luckily it's arriving tomorrow supposedly. But I forgot about what a huge hassle it is being microwave-less.

I always forget how early stores close on thanksgiving day. I lost count at how many thanksgivings where I had a store employee close the door on me right when I was about to enter.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> The cheap microwave suddenly decide to crap out this morning. I quickly bought a new cheap one with the black friday sales and luckily it's arriving tomorrow supposedly. But I forgot about what a huge hassle it is being microwave-less.
> 
> I always forget how early stores close on thanksgiving day. I lost count at how many thanksgivings where I had a store employee close the door on me right when I was about to enter.


 Did you try to cook a turkey in your microwave?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Blue Dino said:


> The cheap microwave suddenly decide to crap out this morning. I quickly bought a new cheap one with the black friday sales and luckily it's arriving tomorrow supposedly. But I forgot about what a huge hassle it is being microwave-less.
> 
> I always forget how early stores close on thanksgiving day. I lost count at how many thanksgivings where I had a store employee close the door on me right when I was about to enter.


I haven’t had a microwave at home for 5 years…when I moved here I didn’t own one, didn’t have funds for one, & it’s never been a priority…didn’t take me long to adapt to not having one & honestly the only time I think about it is when someone comes round & is shocked I don’t own one & have no plans to get one


----------



## Canadian Brotha

First my rotary shaver crapped out & now my beard trimmer won’t charge…it works plugged in with reduced power though, enough for a stubble beard anyway, not much beyond that


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Canadian Brotha said:


> First my rotary shaver crapped out & now my beard trimmer won’t charge…it works plugged in with reduced power though, enough for a stubble beard anyway, not much beyond that


Do you think you might be able to get it apart and order a new battery for it? The batteries are often way cheaper than a new one.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you think you might be able to get it apart and order a new battery for it? The batteries are often way cheaper than a new one.


I never thought about trying to take it apart & replace the battery. I’d imagine that’s an option for the fancy ones but this ain’t one of them…still, I’ll see if that’s an option, thanks


----------



## Folded Edge

My Passport arrived this morning. 🥳. Now to get back to not travelling anywhere because I can't afford to.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I kept hearing a noise in my closet in the middle of the morning but didn't feel like seeing what it was until after I got all my rest. By the time I woke up, the noise stopped.

I guess it's a mouse. 😒 I thought I heard something scratching itself at one point but i wouldn't hear a mouse doing that. I checked my closet anyways even when the noise was gone. 

Going to order some peppermint oil online.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> *I thought I heard something scratching itself at one point* but i wouldn't hear a mouse doing that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


>


That is what it sounded like. Lol

I turned my AC off so I could hear the noises better and that's when I heard what I thought was something scratching itself. It was weird. Could just be my imagination. 🤣


----------



## Humesday

.


----------



## Fever Dream

I misplaced my wallet this morning. At least it only took me a few seconds to realize that I had it in my hand.


----------



## Blue Dino

Canadian Brotha said:


> I haven’t had a microwave at home for 5 years…when I moved here I didn’t own one, didn’t have funds for one, & it’s never been a priority…didn’t take me long to adapt to not having one & honestly the only time I think about it is when someone comes round & is shocked I don’t own one & have no plans to get one


Not having a microwave for me is hard since I cook often and often have leftovers I need to reheat. While how much I eat per meal is inconsistent, so that again often leads to having leftovers a lot.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Did you try to cook a turkey in your microwave?


The new one arrived. I will try this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Blue Dino said:


> Not having a microwave for me is hard since I cook often and often have leftovers I need to reheat. While how much I eat per meal is inconsistent, so that again often leads to having leftovers a lot.


I reheat things too, you just adjust your habits…I reheat in a pot or in the stove oven, instead of spending money on a microwave is all. Once I got into the new habit there’s never been any reason to buy another microwave


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> I misplaced my wallet this morning. At least it only took me a few seconds to realize that I had it in my hand.


 That's almost as bad as looking everywhere for your glasses until you realize that you're wearing them.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I didn't want to get up before 8 am to get ready for my job interview. I wonder if I should've asked the woman on the phone if I could do my interview later than 9.  I'm not sure if that would look bad on me or not to ask if I can do it later. I don't know the rules on that so I agreed with her to do it at 9 am.

Would've given me more time to sleep in but no big deal. I hope I get the job. Although, a red flag is when a company says they're like family. She used to say it was drama free, though so it's hard to tell. She looked down to earth but that means nothing. It has to be better than my current job.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Although, a red flag is *when a company says they're like family.* She used to say it was drama free, though so it's hard to tell. She looked down to earth but that means nothing. It has to be better than my current job.


 It always weirds me out when people say things like that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> It always weirds me out when people say things like that.


Yeeeea, the current job I had was like that too at my interview. He would try to get me to feel comfortable and say, "We're like family here. We treat everyone like they're family." I was naive then and believed it at first cause I didn't know then that it was a major red flag.

On the brightside, I won't be making any less than 10 an hour and I get tips. She said it's worth it. So, idk.

If I get the job, I wonder if I should take it. I can always keep applying elsewhere after 2 months of working there. Or 3 months. If they don't even tell me I'm the worst worker they had. 🤣


----------



## either/or

My stupid apartment is so impossibly small. I'm trying to buy a new sofa and chair but nothing will fit not even the smallest ones I can find. I've measured and remeasured over and over. The only way to have a chair is to have it sticking out funny and like right in the way of everything. I need like an extra foot at least to work with here lol. So idk if I should just go with a moderately larger sofa or just keep my current tiny sofa and try to cram a tiny chair my living in somewhere.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

either/or said:


> My stupid apartment is so impossibly small. I'm trying to buy a new sofa and chair but nothing will fit not even the smallest ones I can find. I've measured and remeasured over and over. The only way to have a chair is to have it sticking out funny and like right in the way of everything. I need like an extra foot at least to work with here lol. So idk if I should just go with a moderately larger sofa or just keep my current tiny sofa and try to cram a tiny chair my living in somewhere.


That sounds annoying. Lol You should have like 10 feet of extra space at least. I guess it's one of those tiny apartments?


----------



## Fever Dream

I spotted a meteorite tonight. Really, I couldn't have missed the thing since it was coming down nearby, breaking up, and glowing green. At first I thought that someone was shooting off fireworks. It was probably composed of mostly magnesium. Or alien spores bent on our inhalation!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't know why I didn't just buy a recliner last time I needed a new chair. I can't even sit in office chair for very long without serious back pain but for some stupid reason I keep buying uncomfortable office chairs. Just goes to show how even when people think they are independent thinkers, they are often still heavily influenced by norms. The whole desk chair thing is just what's expected. Even though I have a 32" TV for my desk "monitor"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My toaster oven is making it's obnoxious ticking sound as it cooks my food.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> My toaster oven is making it's obnoxious ticking sound as it cooks my food.


Did you try to cook a turkey in your toaster?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Did you try to cook a turkey in your toaster?


 No. This time it was Impossible Burgers.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> No. This time it was Impossible Burgers.


No wonder. Next time you should cook Possible Burgers instead. 😆


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> No wonder. Next time you should cook Possible Burgers instead. 😆


 I'll add them to my list.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Some guy smacked his lips when I said I'm in a relationship. Lol...


----------



## Blue Dino

There is a maybe dead possum on the middle of the street directly in front of home. I hope it doesn't get run over and mangled.


----------



## either/or

Just took out the trash. Currently eating oatmeal. T minus 10 minutes til shower time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Did my first intake session online with a therapist. She was friendly but mainly did most of the talking so i didnt have time to say much or id be interrupting her almost constantly. It was just an intake session, though. ...I told her about my trauma and how I get paranoid about people in general. Didn't go into specifics yet. I'm sure that can wait.

I think it's also cause it was the first session just to see where things go. It was awkward cause I had to hold my phone while doing it. Lol...But it's better than driving in person to go see one. And it's kind of fun in a way doing it at home. Just don't like the awkwardness of having to sit still cause I have to hold my phone for the camera. 🤪


----------



## either/or

PurplePeopleEater said:


> That sounds annoying. Lol You should have like 10 feet of extra space at least. I guess it's one of those tiny apartments?


Yah it is. 10 feet would definitely help for sure. It's really small, a small one bedroom. Like 600 square feet max. It was built in like 1930 when everything was made really tiny. And now because most furniture is made for large single family homes I can't fit anything in my tiny 1930s apartment. I need some tiny 1930s furniture lol.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I typed in "******* woman getting angry" on an AI art app and it made two art images from those words. I kept laughing for a good minute over the images it made. 💀

Well, apparently I'm not allowed to say that word. But either way it was funny and random. It just randomly popped in my head to type that on the app and I was pleased with the results.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have to get an oil change Monday. Good thing is this time I haven't had to get one for awhile. Last time I think was 3 months ago. Something like that. But dang, these oil changes come up sooner than I think they would.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Got some Harney mint chocolate and earl grey tea from Target. Hardly ever go there anymore. Under $5 for good tea in a tin is kinda nice.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My therapist is having car trouble so my appointment is getting pushed back some. So, I'll have to get it done a few hours later. Then after that, I get a notice about my payment and it's a bit high so I might just see if I can cancel the appointment altogether.

She was technically already canceling it anyways or pushing it back at least. So maybe I could do it at the last minute. This could be an exception.

Well, looks like I did get to cancel. Lol I'm not sure how to tell a therapist I don't want to do therapy anymore. I don't want to just ghost my therapist but I'm sure that's fine to do also. 

Plus, my insurance will get changed when I go to my new job since my insurance is through my company. So, thats another thing to deal with. I wouldnt say I picked the worst time to do therapy cause I wouldn't have been able to do it before for awhile. Just that if I'm looking for a new job while doing therapy, it isn't exactly the best time. But it depends really. 

I should be getting health benefits at my new job since it's full time. Hopefully I do.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I have to get an oil change Monday. Good thing is this time I haven't had to get one for awhile. Last time I think was 3 months ago. Something like that. But dang, these oil changes come up sooner than I think they would.


So, the man at the car place was talking to me about trading in my car. He said it would be best to wait another year if I want to trade it in by then cause I asked if I should wait. He explained it in a way I could understand easily.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> So, the man at the car place was talking to me about trading in my car. He said it would be best to wait another year if I want to trade it in by then cause I asked if I should wait. He explained it in a way I could understand easily.


 That sounds a bit fishy. How did the conversation begin? Are you having any problems with it?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> That sounds a bit fishy. How did the conversation begin? Are you having any problems with it?


No, I'm not actually. I was in the waiting room waiting on my oil change and he was talking to another customer that I guess he already knew from what I could tell then started chatting with me. It's a 2015 Honda Civic, so if those cars can lost a long time I shouldn't have issues for years. No point in wasting money on another car. The man did say my car payment would be a bit higher if I went ahead and traded my current one in after just a year so I said no. I had a coworker try to get me into trading my car a couple months back but I didn't listen to her. Lol...It's a used car dealership so I think I can trust them. 

If there's nothing wrong with it, I'm not going to just cause a couple people tell me it can't hurt to, though. It's a Honda Civic and they're reliable cars. So, I'm keeping it for as long as I can. I should be able to pay it off in like 3 years. And thays if I have it that long but I don't see why not. 

Only thing another man up there told me is next time when I get my oil change is to get the air filter fixed and two oil changes later to get my left brakes fixed. But I had someone tell me I should get all the brakes fixed at once. I think that might be 250 dollars. 😬 But if I have to, I have to.


----------



## JH1983

PurplePeopleEater said:


> No, I'm not actually. I was in the waiting room waiting on my oil change and he was talking to another customer that I guess he already knew from what I could tell then started chatting with me. It's a 2015 Honda Civic, so if those cars can lost a long time I shouldn't have issues for years. No point in wasting money on another car. The man did say my car payment would be a bit higher if I went ahead and traded my current one in after just a year so I said no. I had a coworker try to get me into trading my car a couple months back but I didn't listen to her. Lol...It's a used car dealership so I think I can trust them.
> 
> If there's nothing wrong with it, I'm not going to just cause a couple people tell me it can't hurt to, though. It's a Honda Civic and they're reliable cars. So, I'm keeping it for as long as I can. I should be able to pay it off in like 3 years. And thays if I have it that long but I don't see why not.
> 
> Only thing another man up there told me is next time when I get my oil change is to get the air filter fixed and two oil changes later to get my left brakes fixed. But I had someone tell me I should get all the brakes fixed at once. I think that might be 250 dollars. 😬 But if I have to, I have to.


I wouldn't trust any dealership. There's a reason people refer to them as a stealership. Hard to trust to anyone that stands to gain from you. Being charismatic and being able to talk people into stuff is the name of the game for car salespeople.

If you do trade it in just make sure to do your research on the blue book value and what similar cars are selling for nearby. Don't be afraid to walk out if they don't offer enough. When I sold my truck earlier this year they first wanted to give me like $32-33k. I said $35k or I'm leaving. They texted me a couple days later offering $34,500 and that was close enough for me. Same when we traded my wife's car in last year for her SUV. They didn't want to do enough on the trade in and we walked out. They called us on our way home offering what we wanted. Call their bluff and walk out. They'll always low ball you if they can.

Air filter you can easily check and change yourself, by the way. I don't know about the brakes. If it's the pad I don't know why you wouldn't change both at the same time. It would be odd for them to wear uneven.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

JH1983 said:


> I wouldn't trust any dealership. There's a reason people refer to them as a stealership. Hard to trust to anyone that stands to gain from you. Being charismatic and being able to talk people into stuff is the name of the game for car salespeople.
> 
> If you do trade it in just make sure to do your research on the blue book value and what similar cars are selling for nearby. Don't be afraid to walk out if they don't offer enough. When I sold my truck earlier this year they first wanted to give me like $32-33k. I said $35k or I'm leaving. They texted me a couple days later offering $34,500 and that was close enough for me. Same when we traded my wife's car in last year for her SUV. They didn't want to do enough on the trade in and we walked out. They called us on our way home offering what we wanted. Call their bluff and walk out. They'll always low ball you if they can.
> 
> Air filter you can easily check and change yourself, by the way. I don't know about the brakes. If it's the pad I don't know why you wouldn't change both at the same time. It would be odd for them to wear uneven.


I always have in the back of my mind not to trust them. Yea, I know he was only chatting with me to get me into doing something I don't want to do. 

Yea, I watched a YouTibe video on how to change an air filter and it was pretty self explanatory. I still don't know much about cars so I'm still learning.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got my schedule for my new job and I had a feeling my training days would be on the days I wanted off. Lol So, I'll just let my boss know they called me in earlier than I thought, so I can get a few days off. Or I'd just have to start my new job as soon as im done with my current one.

I was asked if the schedule looks okay, so I hope I can get it the way I want it.


----------



## Blue Dino

Observed some weirdo at the local shopping center, swinging what look like a kendo stick at a postal box while cursing. Eventually he did some spin kick at it and he yelled "f**k!" and he screamed in agony. So he moved onto a nearby trash can to do the same, but the spin kick was off balance, but he managed to knock down the trash can successfully. He stood over the fallen trash can cursing at it. Then he strutted off and aggressively look around to see it anyone around him took note of his victory. 

A few blocks from home, I saw a truck pulled over to the side of the street and a couple emerged from the truck and proceed to dump a bunch of junk onto the middle of the street and then they drove off.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Observed some weirdo at the local shopping center, swinging what look like a kendo stick at a postal box while cursing. Eventually he did some spin kick at it and he yelled "f**k!" and he screamed in agony. So he moved onto a nearby trash can to do the same, but the spin kick was off balance, but he managed to knock down the trash can successfully. He stood over the fallen trash can cursing at it. Then he strutted off and aggressively look around to see it anyone around him took note of his victory.
> 
> A few blocks from home, I saw a truck pulled over to the side of the street and a couple emerged from the truck and proceed to dump a bunch of junk onto the middle of the street and then they drove off.


Sounds like there's never a dull moment there.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> Sounds like there's never a dull moment there.


I could probably post a few daily if I want to. But I don't. 😅 

Well today in the afternoon, I saw a purple haired lady (I'm sure it's a wig, Krysten Sinema?) walked by in a circular self-rotating pattern like she was dancing, while carrying a chihuahua like the Lion King monkey was carrying baby Simba.


----------



## Blue Dino

Some teenager has been going around the block in circles for the past hour on his electric scooter while doing a 90s kid scream of excitement. Like Keanu Reeves doing a very long woooaaahhh!!!! Probably his new xmas gift.


----------



## alwaysrunning

The other day I was coming back from my mum's and going to go down one road on my bike. The road was slippery and I fell. I had gotten up and was picking my bike up and a car had stopped behind me. The woman driver was asking "are you okay?" I said "yeah, it's just slippery". She had a girl in the passenger seat next to her, about 19 at a guess. The girl's face! She looked really p'd off 😂 really annoyed! Such an extreme reaction, I found that hilarious. I felt a bit concerned and wanted to say to the woman are you sure you want to carry on going down this hill. When I fell I was wearing so many clothes I didn't feel anything and went for a nice slide haha.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

alwaysrunning said:


> The other day I was coming back from my mum's and going to go down one road on my bike. The road was slippery and I fell. I had gotten up and was picking my bike up and a car had stopped behind me. The woman driver was asking "are you okay?" I said "yeah, it's just slippery". She had a girl in the passenger seat next to her, about 19 at a guess. The girl's face! She looked really p'd off 😂 really annoyed! Such an extreme reaction, I found that hilarious. I felt a bit concerned and wanted to say to the woman are you sure you want to carry on going down this hill. When I fell I was wearing so many clothes I didn't feel anything and went for a nice slide haha.


 Human with integrated airbags


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had a customer at my job try to talk down on me for going to my new job and I just kept telling him it's better opportunity. Some people don't want you to succeed. I ignored him cause he has always said weird stuff to me in the past and like he's always insulting me.

That's like my neighbor that I used to live with, who insulted me a few weeks ago about how I won't get any tips at my new job cause she assumed things about me that aren't any of her business. I just left after she told me that. She left the neighborhood but she'll always come back. She does this on and off. Lol She'll also act nice to me one minute then the next minute, she's the complete opposite. I think that woman secretly hates me.


----------



## Blue Dino

At the shopping mall courtyard, I saw a mom temporarily place her sleeping baby wrapped in a blanket like a burrito on a slightly sloped ground to readjust the stroller seat. The baby then proceed to roll down the incline for a few feet like a rolling fallen bowling pin and looked like the baby remained asleep. The mom glanced at her baby rolling down, went "meh.." and reverted her attention back at re-adjusting the stroller. I just giggled at that in my head a little.

Saw the line to see Avatar already wrapping around the block outside the movie theater. I see a lot of young kids in line. I hope the parents were aware how long the movie is.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol There was a guy singing in the parking lot and I think he tripped on his skateboard right after. But he started singing and skating again.🤣


----------



## Blue Dino

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol There was a guy singing in the parking lot and I think he tripped on his skateboard right after. But he started singing and skating again.🤣


I hope he at least didn't spill the Ocean Spray.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I finally called CVS about those texts I keep getting about having refills available even though I just picked up my refills about a month ago and don't need them yet. She said those texts are sent out by corporate so if I want them to stop, I have to opt out of them but that if I do opt out, I won't get texts on refills that are ready when I've actually asked for them. 

Irritating.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, the people seem nicer at my new job so that takes some stress off. Although, I'm mainly there for my paychecks. I had to wash dishes most of my first day. 

At least I had a few people compliment my shoes but one of the guys told me I wouldn't want to mess those up. So, I'm not wearing them to work anymore. Plus, I seemed to slip in the kitchen area several times and that raised my anxiety a bit. 💀 That was really one of the very few things I didn't like about today. The traffic gets kind of busy on my way home, too but could be way worse.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I went out to the garage for the first time in like maybe 3 weeks and saw that our one car we usually don't drive much in the Winter was not plugged into the battery maintainer. So this damn thing has been sitting there for weeks with a $70 battery maintainer we just bought a couple of months ago sitting right beside it and it's not flippin plugged in?

That car has always had something a little bit goofy going on with the battery ever since it was new. If you leave it sitting for any length of time (especially with the alarm set) it will drain the battery. Not arming the alarm and locking the doors manually helps a lot but I still like to have it plugged in when it's not being driven because why not? Batteries are not cheap and if you don't take care of them, they always crap out at the worst possible time.

That's like the third time my dad has parked the car and not plugged it in. I am pretty sure I even asked him last time when he came in if he plugged it in and he said yes. The man is getting more forgetful all the time.

The last time the battery needed to be replaced, I had the bright idea of doing it myself because I figured it would probably save some money and we'd probably get a better battery by picking one out ourselves. So first I had to deal with all the nonsense of arguing with my mother over just getting the right battery for the right price and making sure I picked the right day to do it (you never know when she's gonna go nuts over something so it's a roll of the dice every single time and if you pick the wrong time, it will be a three hour argument about nothing).

But we did get a great battery and probably a lot cheaper than any shop. And then a couple of years later, my dad left the dome light on for days and drained it so dead it was actually ded instead of dead. Surprisingly, it came (mostly) back after a jump start and a week on the maintainer. I can see myself out there in the freezing cold cursing and throwing wrenches installing another one before long.


----------



## Blue Dino

There is a big bowl of chili in a ceramic bowl just sitting on the bus stop bench next to home.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> There is a big bowl of chili in a ceramic bowl just sitting on the bus stop bench next to home.


I hope that it gets to its destination safely.


----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> I hope that it gets to its destination safely.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol A coworker was talking about the food at my job saying how everyone says it's the best and he said it isn't that good while I had food in my hand from the place on my break. It was a bit humiliating but I just pretended to agree. I shouldn't care about peoples' opinions cause if I want food and I like it, I'm going to take advantage by getting it on discount or getting it for free.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have one of those wire shelves on the wall above my bed. I have my shop vac stored up there in a plastic milk crate. Earlier, I just happened to look up and noticed the hose was starting to work it's way out and it probably would have fallen on my head (just the hose, not the whole thing). Can you imagine being awakened by having a vacuum cleaner hose land on you? Most of the time, I don't even think about that shelf being there. I


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I decided to buy another pair of shoes instead of wearing my Fila shoes to work. Those Fila shoes were 48 bucks. They were the best ones I could find at the shoe store but they are really nice. The other ones I got from Walmart were 27. So, I had to spend 75 dollars all total on work shoes. Oh well. At least I have another nice pair of sneakers I can wear elsewhere. 👟


----------



## Memories of Silence

It’s Boxing Day, and I just ate hot cross buns that had “Easter” written on the bag and were bought today.


----------



## Blue Dino

Blue Dino said:


> Some teenager has been going around the block in circles for the past hour on his electric scooter while doing a 90s kid scream of excitement. Like Keanu Reeves doing a very long woooaaahhh!!!! Probably his new xmas gift.


He's at it again. This time he's yelling "yeah yeah yeah!" repeatedly, with his baseball cap on backwards probably to be more aerodynamic. Meanwhile there is a younger kid just running behind him. Probably his lil brother who will got an empty promise he will get his turn on the scooter, but never will.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I finally got the right power delivery cable to work with the power delivery capable charger I bought on sale recently. The only thing is that the cable has a bunch of permanent kinks in it like most cables you buy these days. Nobody seems to know how to make a cable that doesn't do that anymore.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Costco's rotisserie chickens are hit or miss. Sometimes they're borderline awful. Sometimes they're just edible. Sometimes they're just OK. Sometimes they're perfect. I got a perfect one this time. Well, I technically got three of them but I won't know how the other two are for a couple of days.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> Costco's rotisserie chickens are hit or miss. Sometimes they're borderline awful. Sometimes they're just edible. Sometimes they're just OK. Sometimes they're perfect. I got a perfect one this time. Well, I technically got three of them but I won't know how the other two are for a couple of days.


The one I got last time was relatively subpar. Just a bit soggy and a bit undercooked.

Maybe you can try putting the others in a FryDaddy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> The one I got last time was relatively subpar. Just a bit soggy and a bit undercooked.
> 
> Maybe you can try putting the others in a FryDaddy.


  

I don't actually own a FryDaddy. I used to. Mostly, I used it for potato wedge fries. Which I really wish I could still eat those because I'd totally go for it.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't actually own a FryDaddy. I used to. Mostly, I used it for potato wedge fries. Which I really wish I could still eat those because I'd totally go for it.


Is that just something like an Air Fryer?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Is that just something like an Air Fryer?


Nope. It's an actual deep fryer. It's just a very basic (and small) one. I suppose you could make wedge fries with an air fryer and they'd probably be OK. I had one (A FryDaddy) when I was living with a roommate and working fast food (ironically, I guess). I needed to eat cheap and it doesn't get much cheaper than a sack of potatoes supplemented by Taco Bell.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hate when this happens. I had a pretty bad headache going on earlier. Sometimes when I lay down and sleep for awhile they will go away. At least half the time, they get worse. This time it got worse. Headaches are the worst because they hit you right where you live. In the head.


----------



## Socialmisfits

When I have a headache which is weekly I just take a painkiller before going to bed otherwise I will wake up and feel really ten times worse. Luckily the pills I take work wonders.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Socialmisfits said:


> When I have a headache which is weekly I just take a painkiller before going to bed otherwise I will wake up and feel really ten times worse. Luckily the pills I take work wonders.


I've tried all the OTC ones and they basically do almost nothing most of the time. Occasionally, they seem to work (but that might be placebo).

As much as I hate headaches and as much as I've suffered with them over a lifetime, I would not take a prescription painkiller because it's inevitably going to lead to addiction and all the bad stuff that goes with that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I couldn't do that janitor job since I don't have experience with it so looks like I'll be making 13 an hour to deal with chemicals. Lol That kind of makes me nervous but I can work my way up. I would've preferred the janitor job over working with chemicals, though. Starting two new jobs recently has made me so forgetful.

So, I'll be leaving my current one Monday I guess unless I change my mind. If only I could work at this other job for a couple weeks to see how I like it while I'm working my current job.

I had major anxiety about leaving the place since they're so strict on how you leave. I felt like I had to walk on eggshells just to get out of the building cause I had never been in and out before and I thought I would get in trouble. I messed up and entered the place through the wrong area to get to the parking lot and they said I couldn't do that. And I just walked in the building and no one asked me for a badge so I could've gotten in trouble. Oops. That was awkward for me. I just knew (knowing me) that I would screw up on that and that it would make me nervous. I made two major mistakes and almost felt like with the mistakes I made that it was almost as bad as holding someone hostage. Lol

I swear, just give me regular anxiety. I'll take that over this other mess I deal with in my head on a daily basis.


----------



## alwaysrunning

I always see umbrellas sticking out of bins or discarded on the ground; never dome ones though! Few months back I bought one. I'd used it 3 times and it survived each time. I have bought brollies ( this word sounds posh to me and I never use it; have you brought a brolly with you 😆) numerous times over the years and some haven't lasted 5 minutes! 😮 So I was pleased as punch ( I never say this phrase either haha) yesterday and thought I'd sorted the umbrella issue thinking everyone needs one of these. Came out Robert Dyas put it up and damn another one bites the dust 😭😭😭🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Memories of Silence

I just dropped my iPad on my eye, which hurt a bit and has made it watery. Maybe I’ll get a black eye. I’m glad I took my glasses off for a few minutes, because that wouldn’t have been good for them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

alwaysrunning said:


> I always see umbrellas sticking out of bins or discarded on the ground; never dome ones though! Few months back I bought one. I'd used it 3 times and it survived each time. I have bought brollies ( this word sounds posh to me and I never use it; have you brought a brolly with you 😆) numerous times over the years and some haven't lasted 5 minutes! 😮 So I was pleased as punch ( I never say this phrase either haha) yesterday and thought I'd sorted the umbrella issue thinking everyone needs one of these. Came out Robert Dyas put it up and damn another one bites the dust 😭😭😭🤣🤣🤣


  

When I read the first sentence, I was ready to say "Hey, don't you guys call them brollies over there?"


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Memories of Silence said:


> I just dropped my iPad on my eye, which hurt a bit and has made it watery. Maybe I’ll get a black eye. I’m glad I took my glasses off for a few minutes, because that wouldn’t have been good for them.


Aww! I hope that your eye is feeling better now "hugs" 🧡 😊


----------



## 8888

I had a boring day at work.


----------



## Blue Dino

Some lady across town last night brought home an injured german shepherd with a bad leg left on the streets. She made a lost dog post on the neighborhood forums hoping someone recognizes the poor pooch. No one recognized the dog unfortunately. Until the next morning, someone commented "Ma'am, that's a coyote." 🦊


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Aww! I hope that your eye is feeling better now "hugs" 🧡 😊


Aww, thanks 😊 _hugs_ ❤ It didn’t bruise, but still feels a bit weird.


----------



## alwaysrunning

WillYouStopDave said:


> When I read the first sentence, I was ready to say "Hey, don't you guys call them brollies over there?"


I've never heard anyone say brolly it's always umbrella.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Blue Dino said:


> Some lady across town last night brought home an injured german shepherd with a bad leg left on the streets. She made a lost dog post on the neighborhood forums hoping someone recognizes the poor pooch. No one recognized the dog unfortunately. Until the next morning, someone commented "Ma'am, that's a coyote." 🦊


----------



## Starcut83

@alwaysrunning Is that a Greyhound?  That guy could really use a couch.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So now I've ordered a second pair of new glasses to use when I'm at the computer. The other new pair I got only works well for distance (driving). They work fantastic for driving but I have been having to wear my old glasses for the computer. And the issue is I've had my old glasses since like 2008 or something crazy like that. I worry they'll fall apart and then I'll be screwed.

So I went back to my eye doctor (the place where I unfortunately got Covid (I didn't tell them they gave me Covid, if you're wondering)) and tried my best to explain the situation to the optometrist. At the time, I thought he understood and we had a new pair of glasses ordered but we're waiting for them to be shipped.

Once I got home, I started to wonder if he really understood what I told him. Some of the things he said made me think that he thought I wanted the same prescription as my other ones with blue light blocking. Which if that is it, the new ones will not be any better than the other new ones. It's the prescription that is wrong for close up. If I put my new ones on, I can see the screen fairly well but it's a bit blurry and just gets worse the longer I keep them on. 

I can't find the papers (if there even are any) for my other new ones to see if the prescription is different. So now I'm stressing about that. If I go and pick them up (when they finally get here) and they are the same prescription, he's not gonna be happy if he has to change it. I don't know why I didn't think of this. I have to try and find those papers.


----------



## Blue Dino

I like how he sits on the floor, but he has an unused chair blocking the staircase landing. Definitely what sticks out most in the photo, right?


----------



## Blue Dino

Looks like all of the roadways out of the neighborhood are flooded. Seeing a lot of neighbors driving out only to return oddly minutes later should've been a hint.


----------



## Starcut83

Blue Dino said:


> I like how he sits on the floor, but he has an unused chair blocking the staircase landing. Definitely what sticks out most in the photo, right?


I didn't even really notice the chair.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My dad just spent 3.5 hours making instant rice and mashed potatoes


----------



## Blue Dino

I saw a woman poking her head out the driver side window looking completely lost in what to do. She looked like the lone occupant in the car. I wonder if she thought it was just a shallow puddle.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> I saw a woman poking her head out the driver side window looking completely lost in what to do. She looked like the lone occupant in the car. I wonder if she thought it was just a shallow puddle.
> 
> View attachment 150893


 "Oh, that's nothing my little lozenge car can't handle! It's just a river taking a detour. I'm sure they wouldn't sell these things if they didn't float, right?"


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> "Oh, that's nothing my little lozenge car can't handle! It's just a river taking a detour. I'm sure they wouldn't sell these things if they didn't float, right?"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Cops "Don't you know no better than to drive through water by now?"

Lady in car - "I'm really sorry. I was watching for deer and trying not to hydroplane into the weeds"


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> "Oh, that's nothing my little lozenge car can't handle! It's just a river taking a detour. I'm sure they wouldn't sell these things if they didn't float, right?"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So the new phone system we bought doesn't even ring when a previously blocked caller calls. I just noticed one of the numbers I blocked tried to call 9 times today in the space of 3 minutes. These people are persistent AF! It's probably those fake Publishers Clearing House people again. I think they tried to call yesterday under a number that I hadn't blocked yet. I looked it up and saw it was them after they didn't leave a message and so I blocked them. 

There's some other spammers who call sometimes. If you answer, there's this guy with a really stupid sounding voice who goes "Hello? Hello?????" It's probably a recording that's made to sound spontaneous but it's still super annoying.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Cops "Don't you know no better than to drive through water by now?"
> 
> Lady in car - "I'm really sorry. I was watching for deer and trying not to hydroplane into the weeds"



Oh man. I apologize for this. I just saw the news. I didn't realize it was as bad as it was.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh man. I apologize for this. I just saw the news. I didn't realize it was as bad as it was.


With all that's going on out there, they could use the help from this little guy.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I lost my work badge inside the building at work today and I started freaking out. The building is so huge, so there's no telling where it went. I tried finding it but couldn't. It never showed up but at least I got a new one. 

I hate having trauma.


----------



## harrison

There's a very annoying ad they used to play on tv here that has this oldish Italian woman saying she wasn't making pasta she was making luuuuuuuv. (please don't do that) I always used to mute the sound when it came on but the other day she actually got on my tram. 

I heard a bit of a commotion down the back of the tram - she was yelling at some poor devil to shut up and that she is the Lego Pasta Sauce Queen because he obviously wasn't aware of it and she wasn't being paid the necessary level of respect.


----------



## Blue Dino

I was able move and park my car in front of the house right when there was an opened spot. A safe spot from any potential falling trees the next many days.


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> I heard a bit of a commotion down the back of the tram - she was yelling at some poor devil to shut up and that she is the Lego Pasta Sauce Queen because he obviously wasn't aware of it and she wasn't being paid the necessary level of respect.


I hope at least she wasn't dancing on the tram while throwing her tantrum.


----------



## Folded Edge

Blue Dino said:


> I hope at least she wasn't dancing on the tram while throwing her tantrum.


Harrison's post and then that video made me think of this. The small number of brain cells in my head, occasionally link up and made me think of this random crap.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> I hope at least she wasn't dancing on the tram while throwing her tantrum.


There wasn't any dancing involved just a fair bit of noise. (which I'm actually quite used to having been married to an Italian myself.) 

I think it was the mental image I found disturbing - I'll mute the sound on this clip below too.


----------



## Blue Dino

Folded Edge said:


> Harrison's post and then that video made me think of this. The small number of brain cells in my head, occasionally link up and made me think of this random crap.


I remember when I first saw that video, I was kind of nervous watching that thinking he might pull out a gun as a lot of road rage confrontations end up with that, and then I realize, oh wait... wrong country, bicker on....😅 

@harrison 
Yeah those commercials look so lazy and low efforted.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have my own locker at work. Lol Never used one in my entire life until now.


----------



## BAH

H2o is wet


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, the washing machine worked at the laundromat today. Didn't have to drive further.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I asked Alexa what it means if you have crumbs in your mustache and she said "Crumbs in beard leave evidence of who ate the pie"


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I asked Alexa what it means if you have crumbs in your mustache and she said "Crumbs in beard leave evidence of who ate the pie"


Was it you who ate the pie? 🥧


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I hate that I keep getting lost at work and for some reason today, it took me like 3 minutes just to find my car in the parking lot. I don't feel normal. Lol Thought after having the weekend off, I'd feel refreshed but maybe not. 😅


----------



## Blue Dino

My intestines didn't like the hot cocoa from last night. I really hope that's what it was.


----------



## alwaysrunning

I haven't been into my email address since I let my tutor know I was dropping out of college. 

Only yesterday I finally put away my washing from the last time I posted on here that I'd done it. It's just been sitting in the floor in a big pile since then. Yesterday I just felt I really needed something to help me mentally make myself do it. But got it done in the end. Just got to keep it all in its now designated places.

I don't have enough room for everything that is in my room so slowly sorting through stuff. Picked out some clothes yesterday that I'm never going to wear; it's tricky this because my mind is like but I might wear this and this haha. I haven't worn one item for 18 years but one day I might wear it 🤣


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I really messed up yesterday and ate a can of Pringles and fell asleep (sometimes when I slip and eat a lot of carbs I'll try to counter it by exercising to hopefully lessen the impact but this time I was already tired before I ate them and so fell asleep).

I woke up some hours later in the middle of a bizarre dream that was freaking me out. I checked my blood sugar and found that it was 300. Since I still have some Metformin I took one and went back to bed. Blood sugar was back to normal when I woke up.


----------



## Blue Dino

On my way home today, there were two cars parking side by side in the middle of the street blocking the entire street and there were two women standing outside the cars arguing with each other and a man in a hoddie was with them standing on the side vaping and looking frustrated. I and a long row of cars from both sides of the traffic were stuck behind the whole mess honking at them to move. But they ignored us. A few minutes later, both the women started fighting physically. The man then lunged into one of the cars and sped off. They stopped fighting instantly and tried running after the car screaming in distress. They both ran back and hopped into the remaining car and sped off, probably to chase after him. But they barely got past the intersection when they rammed right into a tree on the curb. I drove past their crashed car and they were screaming at each other inside the car. I glanced away and promptly resume continuing my way home.


----------



## alwaysrunning

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I hate that I keep getting lost at work and for some reason today, it took me like 3 minutes just to find my car in the parking lot. I don't feel normal. Lol Thought after having the weekend off, I'd feel refreshed but maybe not. 😅


To spot your car in a second maybe you could get one of these 😉...

* *












Looks like the fireman one is very popular 😆












The last one is purple and everything haha


----------



## Folded Edge

Blue Dino said:


> On my way home today, there were two cars parking side by side in the middle of the street blocking the entire street and there were two women standing outside the cars arguing with each other and a man in a hoddie was with them standing on the side vaping and looking frustrated. I and a long row of cars from both sides of the traffic were stuck behind the whole mess honking at them to move. But they ignored us. A few minutes later, both the women started fighting physically. The man then lunged into one of the cars and sped off. They stopped fighting instantly and tried running after the car screaming in distress. They both ran back and hopped into the remaining car and sped off, probably to chase after him. But they barely got past the intersection when they rammed right into a tree on the curb. I drove past their crashed car and they were screaming at each other inside the car. I glanced away and promptly resume continuing my way home.


The stuff you see in your local area is nuts sometimes. I am not moving there 😁


----------

